# Monkeypox General 🐒🦠



## mindlessobserver (May 19, 2022)

A nightmare scenario ladies and gentlemen. A Pox Virus that looks oddly familiar. But it cannot possibly what we think it is. After all, Smallpox is extinct. But a Pox disease has popped up in the US, UK, and other European countries simultaneously with confirmed human to human transmission. 



			https://www.statnews.com/2022/05/18/spain-portugal-report-monkeypox-cases-raising-specter-of-wider-outbreak/
		


Its just monkeypox though authorities scream! No need to panic. Please don't pay any attention as we begin rapidly deploying smallpox vaccines to first responders. 



			https://www.reuters.com/business/healthcare-pharmaceuticals/britain-offers-smallpox-shot-monkeypox-cases-spread-europe-2022-05-19/
		


Is it Monkeypox though? Why would a Pox virus suddenly appear simultaneously in both Western Europe and North America? That's a bit odd no? It could not POSSIBLY Smallpox. That only exists...in...labs...



			https://www.reuters.com/world/europe/exclusive-who-says-it-advised-ukraine-destroy-pathogens-health-labs-prevent-2022-03-11/
		


Oh. Oh no.


----------



## TV's Adam West (May 19, 2022)

Looks like election season is around the corner lads.


----------



## Mediocre (May 19, 2022)

Is it some sort of homo disease? Should straight goys be worried?


----------



## mindlessobserver (May 19, 2022)

Mediocre said:


> Is it some sort of homo disease? Should straight goys be worried?


Smallpox is airborne. In a population with no immunity the fatality rate is catastrophic.


----------



## Osmosis Jones (May 19, 2022)

Killing people in false-flag attacks is SOOO last decade. It's all the rage to release deadly viruses to the public to maintain control. Get with the times.


----------



## DiggieSmalls (May 19, 2022)

This is about as organic as DSP's membership count. Small pox still exists. Soldiers need to get a vaccine if they deploy


----------



## Coolio55 (May 19, 2022)

mindlessobserver said:


> Smallpox is airborne.


Conspiracy theory:
Smallpox was released by the retards in space suits just so they could say "SEE I TOLD YOU SO "


----------



## Personal Jesus (May 19, 2022)

Insert "Here we go again" gif.


----------



## urr13 account (May 19, 2022)

Sarracenia purpurea (purple pitcher plant) works against smallpox:
National Library of Medicine
Research Gate

Learn how to grow and care for purple pitcher plant here.

You may have been vaccinated against smallpox already if you're in the right age group, it should be noted though that Smallpox immunity unfortunately does decline — after five to 10 years — but it is believed vaccinated individuals still have some protection against fatal outcomes should an outbreak, in the very rare event, reappear.


----------



## Osmosis Jones (May 19, 2022)

https://www.cdc.gov/poxvirus/monkeypox/index.html


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (May 19, 2022)

Oh well, they burnt out my "giving a fuck" lobe last time. Either we eat it on this one or we don't.


----------



## Thumb Butler (May 19, 2022)

TV's Adam West said:


> Looks like election season is around the corner lads.


That's it. 1 month lockdown and masks everywhere now, now NOW!!!


----------



## Robert w'E'd Leef (May 19, 2022)

How fun


----------



## Red Hood (May 19, 2022)

I've played enough Donkey Kong to know any problem with monkeys can be solved with a sledgehammer.


----------



## The Big O (May 19, 2022)

_Siiiiiigh..._

*I hate the Antichrist.*


----------



## Jeffrey Lebowski (May 19, 2022)

DaddyDickDown said:


> This is about as organic as DSP's membership count. Small pox still exists. Soldiers need to get a vaccine if they deploy


Yeah, never heard of Smallpox being completely eliminated myself. It's very rare like mad cow disease, parvo, polio, tuberculosis and HIV in first world countries is now. I wouldn't say HIV is as rare as smallpox or polio, but it's still a good example.


----------



## Dysnomia (May 19, 2022)

Osmosis Jones said:


> View attachment 3299537
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cdc.gov/poxvirus/monkeypox/index.html



In 2003 there was a news story about monkeypox being linked to pet prairie dogs. It didn't go anywhere because who the hell keeps prairie dogs and monkeypox just sounded hilarious. Because it does.  And surprise surprise! How did the outbreak happen? Imported rodents from Africa that were housed near prairie dogs being sold as pets. Because apparently people just can't get a gerbil or something normal like that.

https://www.cdc.gov/poxvirus/monkeypox/outbreak/us-outbreaks.html



> 2003 Outbreak from Imported Mammals​
> In 2003, forty-seven confirmed and probable casesexternal icon of monkeypox were reported from six states—Illinois, Indiana, Kansas, Missouri, Ohio, and Wisconsin. All people infected with monkeypox in this outbreak became ill after having contact with pet prairie dogs. The pets were infected after being housed near imported small mammals from Ghana. This was the first time that human monkeypox was reported outside of Africa.
> 
> 
> ...



So we can safely blame Africa here. This is why you don't import weird animals. We have plenty of animals in the west that need homes. No one needs a brush tailed porcupine. Giant pouched rats are trained to find landmines. They are too light to set off the mines so they don't get hurt. I don't know if they were imported to Texas for military exercises or what. But I guess they weren't quarantined properly along with the rest of the small critters.

Likely the cause in the current outbreak is something similar. Bushmeat or exotic pet trade. It looks like a lot of gay men are getting infected though. So migrants likely are passing it around too. This is what happens when you just let them off the boat. Finally free to be gay without being executed. It's like being a kid in a candy store.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (May 19, 2022)

We are slowly returning to monke.


----------



## Blasterisk (May 19, 2022)

bro pretty sure cloth masks will keep us safe. no big deal.





[do not quote me if millions die plz]


----------



## Changed later (May 19, 2022)

2 weeks to flatten the curve lads.


----------



## DuckSucker (May 19, 2022)

mindlessobserver said:


> Smallpox is airborne. In a population with no immunity the fatality rate is catastrophic.


Isnt smallpox one of those vaccines you have to get if you go to public school and shit? Like the same for hepatitis and meningitis?


----------



## Unyielding Stupidity (May 19, 2022)

Well lads, we have three options:

 Blame the feds for releasing the pox to get the vaxcattle riled up again, and allowing them to start another series of lockdowns to further exert control and disintegrate the middle class.
 Blame Bill Gates and his cronies for releasing it to fulfil his dream of depopulating the Earth. He coincidently warned about smallpox potentially being used in bioterrorism last year, ain't that just crazy?
 Blame the homosexuals for being unable to master the arcane art of _using a condom_, starting yet another sexually-transmitted pandemic as a result. Guess the new age of gays need their own AIDS scare too.
I've had enough, I want to get off Clown World's wild ride.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (May 19, 2022)

I don't see what the point of releasing smallpox on the population would be since we already have a quite ancient vaccine with a proven track record. Are there any special requirements to getting a smallpox vaccine or can you just walk into a clinic and get it?


----------



## Escaped Abortion (May 19, 2022)

Welp, time to befriend your local dairy workers.  I actually knew a girl who had cow pox, said it sucked a surprising amount, but historically we used it for cross immunity against small pox.  Might work against monkey pox, too.



DuckSucker said:


> Isnt smallpox one of those vaccines you have to get if you go to public school and shit? Like the same for hepatitis and meningitis?


No, they stopped vaccinating against it around 1971, because we won.  Small pox was defeated, except for all those labs we let keep it just in case it came back!  So if you are under 50, you are naive against small pox, but the boomers will survive.


----------



## Witthel (May 19, 2022)

Can't wait for some pharma corp known for doing shady shit come up with their very own smallpox vaccine that they rushed out in half a month and for everyone to defend it tooth-and-nail.


----------



## Blobby's Murder Knife (May 19, 2022)

If you have had pox of one sort or another, aren't you immune against the spectrum? I mean, they used cowpox against smallpox at first.


----------



## Osmosis Jones (May 19, 2022)

MarvinTheParanoidAndroid said:


> I don't see what the point of releasing smallpox on the population would be since we already have a quite ancient vaccine with a proven track record. Are there any special requirements to getting a smallpox vaccine or can you just walk into a clinic and get it?


Smallpox is treatable and you can be inoculated against it. Monkeypox has no known treatments and the smallpox vaccine is only supposed to provide some protection against fatal outcomes. Unsure if you can just walk in and get it. I'm going to assume no because there probably aren't enough in circulation.

Triple autistic conspiracy theory:

Antivax movement (pre-pandemic) was a foreign psyop that wasn't far reaching enough. C19 was released to create greater division in this regard. It is a "safe" virus to do all of these litmus tests of control and vaccine uptake. Now that roughly half of the western world completely distrusts pharmaceutical companies, they can use a virus that is super effective for biowarfare (poxvirus), and all of the people with a distrust for the pharmaceutical companies will double down even when everyone around them is dying. Without this element of severe distrust and division, releasing the smallpox virus on a population would have easily been curbed and stopped.



I don't fully believe this myself but this is what schizobrain thinks.


----------



## evrae (May 19, 2022)

It's interesting to wake every day to find your field of research gets more and more reasons to exist (and get funding), that's not really a good thing.

I assume the reason why the smallpox vaccine is getting rolled out is, much like Smallpox itself, Monkeypox is also an Orthopoxvirus just like Cowpox too so presumably they're gunning on "well, this vaccine works on smallpox, it should work here too".

There's no way they would've used Smallpox for an outbreak as it's assumed eradicated from the wild, and only two places are known to have it from what I can remember, which I believe is the main CDC office in the USA, and VECTOR in Russia. So any sort of release of that would have heads turning to both places and their governments.

If this turns into an outbreak then my work will get much fucking busier and I'm busy enough as-is, just fuck my shit up. I'm not going back into fucking lockdown though, my work got disrupted enough already.

You can really tell it's an election year, huh?


----------



## Wintersun (May 19, 2022)

Osmosis Jones said:


> View attachment 3299537
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cdc.gov/poxvirus/monkeypox/index.html


I was about to say there were cases in Germany in the 80's, too. It's not a new virus, just one that is very rare to see in these parts.


----------



## iNEEDthatMoney (May 19, 2022)

mindlessobserver said:


> Smallpox is airborne. In a population with no immunity the fatality rate is catastrophic.



That's bad!


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (May 19, 2022)

evrae said:


> It's interesting to wake every day to find your field of research gets more and more reasons to exist (and get funding), that's not really a good thing.
> 
> I assume the reason why the smallpox vaccine is getting rolled out is, much like Smallpox itself, Monkeypox is also an Orthopoxvirus just like Cowpox too so presumably they're gunning on "well, this vaccine works on smallpox, it should work here too".
> 
> ...


It's impossible to prove that it's eradicated from the wild, you'd have to capture and survey every animal on Earth to prove it, and if you did, why wouldn't you just treat/expunge the animal in question?


----------



## Hippopatumus (May 19, 2022)

Osmosis Jones said:


> Antivax movement (pre-pandemic) was a foreign psyop that wasn't far reaching enough. C19 was released to create greater division in this regard. It is a "safe" virus to do all of these litmus tests of control and vaccine uptake. Now that roughly half of the western world completely distrusts pharmaceutical companies, they can use a virus that is super effective for biowarfare (poxvirus), and all of the people with a distrust for the pharmaceutical companies will double down even when everyone around them is dying. Without this element of severe distrust and division, releasing the smallpox virus on a population would have easily been curbed and stopped.


Don't care. Pureblood till the day I die (of smallpox)


----------



## urr13 account (May 19, 2022)

Osmosis Jones said:


> Now that roughly half of the western world completely distrusts pharmaceutical companies, they can use a virus that is super effective for biowarfare (poxvirus), and all of the people with a distrust for the pharmaceutical companies will double down even when everyone around them is dying.


Covid basically being a mild cold for 99.99% of people was the main incitement for people not seeing the point in taking a vaccine that had its own potential risks and you could still get covid even if vaxxed, so it just didnt seem to make sense to get the vaxx for a lot of people becuase now you are at risk of very rare vaxx side effects and still at risk of covid.

If you have actual mass sickness and death, then any risk from a vaccine would be worth it, so if this is the plan I don't think it would hold up.

If bodies actually start dropping I'd get the vaccine and I never got the covid shot because I had covid and it was a big nothing for me. No one I know personally or even in my extended freind group on social media from college ever got really sick from covid but I know a few people who had weird vaccine side effects. I weighed it and made the decision to not take the jab.

Expecting people to just be arbitrally be against a smallpox vaccine in the event on an actual outbreak and a real pandemic with mass death doesn't make sense. I have taken a number of vaccines, the covid one imo just seemed pointless with more cons than pros.


----------



## evrae (May 19, 2022)

MarvinTheParanoidAndroid said:


> It's impossible to prove that it's eradicated from the wild, you'd have to capture and survey every animal on Earth to prove it, and if you did, why wouldn't you just treat/expunge the animal in question?


True, though we've had zero reports of it for I believe a few decades now, so it has just been assumed to be eradicated in the wild. I'd have to look it up online to see if there were any known animal reservoirs for smallpox though as I've never really checked by virtue of it being something I never really considered being a possibility that I may work on it in the future, since I never considered anyone dumb enough to do such a thing.

But if some suits decide to put that shit out there, more dangerous things for me to analyze and find treatments to!


----------



## Grug (May 19, 2022)

> mindlessobserver wrote:
> 
> 
> Is it Monkeypox though? Why would a Pox virus suddenly appear simultaneously in both Western Europe and North America? That's a bit odd no? It could not POSSIBLY Smallpox. That only exists...in...labs...
> ...



"Oh no, the US isn't running biolabs in The Ukraine™, that's a conspiracy theory!"
"Ok, so maybe there are lots of American biolabs in The Ukraine™, but we're only funding them and besides, they are only working on biological defense. "
"Ok so maybe we should prevent the Russians from getting their hands on them, at ALL costs. "
"Anyway if something were released, the Russians did it 100% guaranteed, there's no doubt at all. "


Not being an evil billionaire, I just thought they were setting the stage for a false flag biological attack in The Ukraine™, not another global pandemic.


----------



## mindlessobserver (May 19, 2022)

evrae said:


> True, though we've had zero reports of it for I believe a few decades now, so it has just been assumed to be eradicated in the wild. I'd have to look it up online to see if there were any known animal reservoirs for smallpox though as I've never really checked by virtue of it being something I never really considered being a possibility that I may work on it in the future, since I never considered anyone dumb enough to do such a thing.
> 
> But if some suits decide to put that shit out there, more dangerous things for me to analyze and find treatments to!


It may not even be deliberate. Consider the fact Russian Soldiers dug trenches in the Red Forest and stole highly radioactive samples from labs at Chernobyl. It's not such a big stretch they would have been similarly cavalier at a Bioweapons lab. And we KNOW Ukraine has stockpiles of soviet era God only knows wtf at their labs. It was a news story a few weeks ago when people started sperging out about them.

God only knows what was at those facilities. The infection emergence in countries known to take in Ukrainian Refugees, along with the incubation period of the smallpox virus indicates a strong possibility of a biocontainment breach coming from the Ukraine war IMO.

In a totally and completely unrelated matter, the US Armies Medical Reserch Divisions private sector front company Emergent Biosolutions just dropped a cool quarter billion dollars for the company that makes the smallpox treatment Chimerex. 



			https://www.bizjournals.com/washington/news/2022/05/16/emergent-biosolutions-chimerix-small-pox-drug.html


----------



## evrae (May 19, 2022)

mindlessobserver said:


> It may not even be deliberate. Consider the fact Russian Soldiers dug trenches in the Red Forest and stole highly radioactive samples from labs at Chernobyl. It's not such a big stretch they would have been similarly cavalier at a Bioweapons lab. And we KNOW Ukraine has stockpiles of soviet era God only knows wtf at their labs. It was a news story a few weeks ago when people started sperging out about them.
> 
> God only knows what was at those facilities. The infection emergence in countries known to take in Ukrainian Refugees, along with the incubation period of the smallpox virus indicates a strong possibility of a biocontainment breach coming from the Ukraine war IMO.


Well if so, there's potentially much worse that may proceed to leak out then. I'm aware the Ukraine labs _officially_ had a number of BSL-3s, and I believe there were unofficial reports of Crimean-Congo being stored, which is BSL-4. There may of course also be others, especially if the USA feds were heavily involved and doing naughty shit up there to avoid scrutiny. The moment I hear of hemorrhagic fever outbreaks or anything else just as hilariously bad in the West is the moment I immediately ask my supervisors for a fast-track to higher pathogen handling permits.

Labs potentially having ancient but still dangerous samples isn't that rare either, actually, and the chances only go up the older the facility is. It's not that rare to see a news report that they found an old sample bottle of Anthrax in a broom closet of a CDC lab, and so on, lab practices were pretty shit back in the day.

Wonder if the patients these outbreaks can be traced back to had any involvement in the war, i.e. volunteering or refugee processing, or so on.


----------



## Blobby's Murder Knife (May 19, 2022)

evrae said:


> It's interesting to wake every day to find your field of research gets more and more reasons to exist (and get funding), that's not really a good thing.
> 
> I assume the reason why the smallpox vaccine is getting rolled out is, much like Smallpox itself, Monkeypox is also an Orthopoxvirus just like Cowpox too so presumably they're gunning on "well, this vaccine works on smallpox, it should work here too".
> 
> ...


What, you are saying this is actually smallpox in milder form?


----------



## evrae (May 19, 2022)

Oppressed By Corn Flakes said:


> What, you are saying this is actually smallpox in milder form?


I mean, it's not a direct ancestor/descendant to Smallpox, but it is of the same genus. You can argue it's more mild yes, but that's a 30% lethality (Smallpox) to either 10% or 1% depending on strain from what I've quickly read, still not something you'd want to get that's for certain.


----------



## Your Starter for 10 (May 19, 2022)

Late and gay sorry.


----------



## Liber Pater (May 19, 2022)

Unyielding Stupidity said:


> Well lads, we have three options:
> 
> Blame the feds for releasing the pox to get the vaxcattle riled up again, and allowing them to start another series of lockdowns to further exert control and disintegrate the middle class.
> Blame Bill Gates and his cronies for releasing it to fulfil his dream of depopulating the Earth. He coincidently warned about smallpox potentially being used in bioterrorism last year, ain't that just crazy?
> ...


4) blame the Jews for starting a war between Russia and Ukraine and potentially damaging biolabs where poxes are housed
5) (my pick) blame African migration for importing 3rd world diseases

Before people get too ginned up, though, it should be noted that we have had multiple monkeypox outbreaks before in the US and it was not really a major historical event. The real thing to watch is how authorities react/overreact to this outbreak and how it is covered in the press.
In terms of this being a consequence of biowarfare by state-level actors, I think it is unlikely. Governments and epidemiologists have been warning about (and preparing for) biowarfare using smallpox for years, but the biggest concern has always been from non-state level actors (terrorists) and rogue states who just want to cause chaos as easily and cheaply as possible. State-level actors are probably less likely to use something like smallpox due to the risk of blowback and the low fatality rate.
Ultimately, I guess the question is (as always) _cui bono?  _There are a number of possible answers to that question.


----------



## Drain Todger (May 19, 2022)

They already started stockpiling Jynneos in 2019. This was deliberately planned.



			https://www.fiercepharma.com/vaccines/bavarian-nordic-scores-fda-nod-for-smallpox-and-monkeypox-vaccine-jynneos
		




			https://news.yahoo.com/bill-gates-warns-smallpox-terror-000100099.html
		




			https://rairfoundation.com/rare-monkeypox-virus-arrives-just-as-gates-and-who-predicted-vaccines-miraculously-ready/


----------



## Blasterisk (May 19, 2022)

Drain Todger said:


> They already started stockpiling Jynneos in 2019. This was deliberately planned.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


man this is bullshit

I at _least_ wanted the speed legs aug!


----------



## Joe Swanson (May 19, 2022)

From what I've read it's not airborne nor is it all that lethal, only killing 10% in shitty African countries at its worse. Ergo it's just another niggerfaggot disease, and not as deadly as AIDS


----------



## Blasterisk (May 19, 2022)

Joe Swanson said:


> From what I've read it's not airborne nor is it all that lethal, only killing 10% in shitty African countries. Ergo it's just another niggerfaggot disease, and not as deadly as AIDS


Hmm, you know, Covid was 10% lethal in the 3rd world country it started in, and look how that turned out...


Well, maybe still ought to buy some toilet paper tomorrow anyway.


----------



## Joe Swanson (May 19, 2022)

Blasterisk said:


> Hmm, you know, Covid was 10% lethal in the 3rd world country it started in, and look how that turned out...
> 
> 
> Well, maybe still ought to buy some toilet paper tomorrow anyway.


The wu ping cough was also a prototype bioweapon that's airborne, monkeypox is a disease that has been well documented for the longest time and is only spreading among western faggots outside of Africa,


----------



## Dysnomia (May 19, 2022)

Oppressed By Corn Flakes said:


> If you have had pox of one sort or another, aren't you immune against the spectrum? I mean, they used cowpox against smallpox at first.



I had chickenpox. But I think that's a different sort of pox. I was born too late for the smallpox vaccine.

We had Covid, there's those kids developing hepatitis, and now a pox be upon us. That Pestilence horseman better be getting overtime for this.


----------



## mindlessobserver (May 19, 2022)

US has ordered 13 million doses of monkeypox vaccine



			https://nypost.com/2022/05/19/us-buys-millions-of-monkeypox-vaccines-after-massachusetts-case/
		


Spoiler alert. It's actually smallpox vaccine. They are just saying it's for monkeypox.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (May 20, 2022)

Grug said:


> "Oh no, the US isn't running biolabs in The Ukraine™, that's a conspiracy theory!"
> "Ok, so maybe there are lots of American biolabs in The Ukraine™, but we're only funding them and besides, they are only working on biological defense. "
> "Ok so maybe we should prevent the Russians from getting their hands on them, at ALL costs. "
> "Anyway if something were released, the Russians did it 100% guaranteed, there's no doubt at all. "
> ...


There's also the real possibility that Russia did release it to try and drag down the fighting capability of Ukrainians. Biological warfare sits between conventional and nuclear warfare, and Putin's already failed at conventional war. Sounds like a perfectly logical step in escalation to me. These were the same people who made airborne anthrax, and then exterminated it in a panic. It's really not out of the range of possibility that they would do that, especially now.


----------



## MuuMuu Bunnylips (May 20, 2022)

mindlessobserver said:


> Smallpox is airborne. In a population with no immunity the fatality rate is catastrophic.


So comedy gold, then?


----------



## Socrates (May 20, 2022)

anybody got any decent military field manual / Medical journal / other training material pdfs dealing with biological warfare?


----------



## WeeGee (May 20, 2022)

Time to buy out toilet paper and panic, lads.


----------



## Maurice Caine (May 20, 2022)

Escaped Abortion said:


> Welp, time to befriend your local dairy workers.  I actually knew a girl who had cow pox, said it sucked a surprising amount, but historically we used it for cross immunity against small pox.  Might work against monkey pox, too.
> 
> 
> No, they stopped vaccinating against it around 1971, because we won.  Small pox was defeated, except for all those labs we let keep it just in case it came back!  So if you are under 50, you are naive against small pox, but the boomers will survive.


I was vaxxed against smallpox and I'm from this century thank you very much


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (May 20, 2022)

Osmosis Jones said:


> View attachment 3299537
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cdc.gov/poxvirus/monkeypox/index.html


That sounds like the smallpox virus hit the monkey population, mutated and then came back to humans.

I wish monkeys weren't such filthy, shit-flinging animals and actually had a concept of hygiene.


----------



## Aib Ld (May 20, 2022)

My first thought was "at least the gays are removing themselves from the gene pool at large now" because the last report was like in the UK with seven cases and the article mentioned they're all gay men and knew each other, and the biggest contender of how it spreads is...having fag sex.
If this actually turns out to make bodies drop like flies, then people are already spent with the wuflu. And the fake science guys would _maaayybeeee_ see there are consequences on calling wolf and have a taste of their own medicine.


----------



## DragoonSierra (May 20, 2022)

mindlessobserver said:


> It may not even be deliberate. Consider the fact Russian Soldiers dug trenches in the Red Forest and stole highly radioactive samples from labs at Chernobyl. It's not such a big stretch they would have been similarly cavalier at a Bioweapons lab. And we KNOW Ukraine has stockpiles of soviet era God only knows wtf at their labs. It was a news story a few weeks ago when people started sperging out about them.
> 
> God only knows what was at those facilities. The infection emergence in countries known to take in Ukrainian Refugees, along with the incubation period of the smallpox virus indicates a strong possibility of a biocontainment breach coming from the Ukraine war IMO.
> 
> ...


Doesnt Russia or China also have small pox in their labs?


----------



## Ronnie McNutt (May 20, 2022)

"covid is losing relevancy quick release the monkeypox!"


----------



## IFukYorMom (May 20, 2022)




----------



## Male Idiot (May 20, 2022)

So jews jewing or nigs nigging? Same as usual.

Propably a case of muh dik into some bushmeat.


----------



## wtfNeedSignUp (May 20, 2022)

The only reason the media talk about it because it's the gays. It could have killed dozens of toddlers and one would have said anything since it wasn't important enough


----------



## Escaped Abortion (May 20, 2022)

Maurice Caine said:


> I was vaxxed against smallpox and I'm from this century thank you very much


Considering it was declared dead and taken off the immunization schedule in the US, for one, either you are from a country that got the memo very late, or maybe some sort of member of the military who takes it just in case weaponized small pox is released against you?

For you to be "from this century," you are saying you are under 22, yes?  Otherwise you would be from the last century when it was not out of circulation,  This isn't some sort of anti-vax thing, it was removed from routine inoculations after being declared eradicated and since it only had human reservoirs that was actually a possibility.  This happened well before I was born, so I have no personal knowledge of the time when it was routinely given, although I still remember the smallpox vaccine scar on my mother.  I think the oldest of Gen X might have gotten it.  Having people in the military get it just in case of bio attack would not be surprising,  I know they get a whole slew of shots that the general public do not.


----------



## Judge Dredd (May 20, 2022)

MarvinTheParanoidAndroid said:


> I don't see what the point of releasing smallpox on the population would be since we already have a quite ancient vaccine with a proven track record.


Even if there is, someone still has to make it, and you can bet the governments of the world will turn to the same corporations as last time.


----------



## whatever I feel like (May 20, 2022)

Drain Todger said:


> They already started stockpiling Jynneos in 2019. This was deliberately planned.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck your conspiracy shit.


----------



## mindlessobserver (May 20, 2022)

Escaped Abortion said:


> Considering it was declared dead and taken off the immunization schedule in the US, for one, either you are from a country that got the memo very late, or maybe some sort of member of the military who takes it just in case weaponized small pox is released against you?
> 
> For you to be "from this century," you are saying you are under 22, yes?  Otherwise you would be from the last century when it was not out of circulation,  This isn't some sort of anti-vax thing, it was removed from routine inoculations after being declared eradicated and since it only had human reservoirs that was actually a possibility.  This happened well before I was born, so I have no personal knowledge of the time when it was routinely given, although I still remember the smallpox vaccine scar on my mother.  I think the oldest of Gen X might have gotten it.  Having people in the military get it just in case of bio attack would not be surprising,  I know they get a whole slew of shots that the general public do not.


Its not on the normal vaccine schedule for the military either. Because its not actually a Vaccine. Its an inoculation. Live virus infection.

If it works correctly, the infection will just be a localized skin lesion on your arm that you have to baby sit for a few weeks. You can't touch it, because it will spread the virus to other locations on your body. There is also a chance it could spread on its own. Its why you can't really give it to small children or people who are immune compromised. With the military, its only given if you are slated to deploy overseas to a combat theater.


----------



## sperginity (May 20, 2022)

Mediocre said:


> Is it some sort of homo disease? Should straight goys be worried?


the UK outbreak is among men who have sex with men. No clue if that is the case anywhere else. 


mindlessobserver said:


> Smallpox is airborne. In a population with no immunity the fatality rate is catastrophic.


*it isn't smallpox. *They are giving the smallpox vaccine for the same reason they gave people cowpox in order to combat smallpox, these diseases have cross-immunity, so immunity to one strain may provide immunity to another. 

monkeypox (which comes from rodents, it was only named monkeypox because of discovering the disease in monkeys before rodents) is spread by skin contact with an infected person. The fatality rate is higher in children, around 10%.


----------



## AMHOLIO (May 20, 2022)

So "don't touch random people willy nilly?"  Sounds good.

This seems something easier to contain in a first world country than most diseases.  It's not ebola levels of controllable, but you know.


----------



## wtfNeedSignUp (May 20, 2022)

sperginity said:


> the UK outbreak is among men who have sex with men. No clue if that is the case anywhere else.


What if all of them have HIV and we've finally have a disease that pozzed immune boosting drug cocktail can't block?

A man can dream.


----------



## theshitposter (May 20, 2022)

> legalize homosexuality 
> get waves of plagues

i ain't saying both are related.... but give it a thought


----------



## sperginity (May 20, 2022)

AMHOLIO said:


> So "don't touch random people willy nilly?"  Sounds good.
> 
> This seems something easier to contain in a first world country than most diseases.  It's not ebola levels of controllable, but you know.


I am sure the WHO treaty that everyone signed to hand control of pandemic response to the UN will result in common sense preventative strategies like this! 

seriously though... if the last pandemic was any sort of guide, the WHO and legislatures will pick the absolute most retarded way to react and will somehow cause more harm than if none of them had interfered at all. like maybe we will all get to wear full body condoms everywhere we go, or we will all have to control drones via zoom to buy groceries


----------



## IFukYorMom (May 20, 2022)

Already more than a 100 cases spread out in every first world country, which are the only countries testing. The huge global simultaneous spread of the monkeypox means that its another bioweapon which is funny because there has been a lot of /pol/ shit saying they were going to do it again and the second time would be the real lethality. Will we finally get billions dead? will i finally get to enjoy a comfy end of the world happening? wait 2 more weeks to find out.

12 infected countries: UK, USA, Canada, Spain, Italy, France, Portugal, Sweden, Belgium, Germany, Netherlands and Australia.

Edit: if i remember correctly wasnt there a WHO human right update or some shit that ensures every person is healthy by force? gimme a sec ill do some digging

Edit 2: first meeting about negotiations started in march 1st and it's all a huge power grab. WHO link


----------



## RurkerHivemind (May 20, 2022)

So AIDS Scare 2,when?


----------



## sperginity (May 20, 2022)

IFukYorMom said:


> Already more than a 100 cases spread out in every first world country, which are the only countries testing. The huge global simultaneous spread of the monkeypox means that its another bioweapon which is funny because there has been a lot of /pol/ shit saying they were going to do it again and the second time would be the real lethality. Will we finally get billions dead? will i finally get to enjoy a comfy end of the world happening? wait 2 more weeks to find out.
> 
> 12 infected countries: UK, USA, Canada, Spain, Italy, France, Portugal, Sweden, Belgium, Germany, Netherlands and Australia.
> 
> ...


yes. if you scroll down to the header that says "key issues to understand" you can start to read about it https://rwmalonemd.substack.com/p/child-sacrifice-wef-power-grab?s=r


----------



## IFukYorMom (May 20, 2022)

EVERY TIME AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.


			https://www.nti.org/wp-content/uploads/2021/11/NTI_Paper_BIO-TTX_Final.pdf


----------



## George Lucas (May 20, 2022)

Africa sucks


----------



## lostkeys (May 20, 2022)

Blame the unclean, the gays, the medicine men, the serum itself, it’s already happened before. (Here’s a page from the book _The Drug Story; _1949. Whether you take the author seriously or not it’s very fun to read in current year.)


----------



## smeckt (May 20, 2022)




----------



## Hoi Polloi (May 20, 2022)

Anyone sperging about bioweapons needs to go read the polyamory thread and look at the posts on the continent-spanning gay polycule. One in the middle was keeping a spread sheet or some such of all their sexual partners and people were even joking at the time about how easy he was making it for health officials to trace the future patient zero.


----------



## Otterly (May 20, 2022)

MarvinTheParanoidAndroid said:


> I don't see what the point of releasing smallpox on the population would be since we already have a quite ancient vaccine with a proven track record. Are there any special requirements to getting a smallpox vaccine or can you just walk into a clinic and get it?


Nowhere will stock it. It’s also a live vaccine with a pretty high rate of unpleasant side effects. It’s one of the ones that we know can be nasty. A mass campaign of vaccination would result itself in injury and death 


evrae said:


> I believe there were unofficial reports of Crimean-Congo being stored, which is BSL-4.


There are some people who believe CCHF is a possible candidate for the Black Death. A bacterial infection doesn’t fit the epidemiology 


Oppressed By Corn Flakes said:


> What, you are saying this is actually smallpox in milder form?


There are two forms of smallpox. Variola  minor and variola major. The former has a 1% lethality rate and the latter 20-30%. I’m assuming someone has sequenced the virus causing this and confirmed it to be monkeypox, becasue the idea of even variola minor being on the loose is very bad indeed.


----------



## Drain Todger (May 20, 2022)

whatever I feel like said:


> Fuck your conspiracy shit.


SARS-CoV-2 Spike has an integrin-binding motif that resembles HIV gp120. When people are inoculated with the COVID-19 vaccine repeatedly, their leukocytes rise and their lymphocytes drop. In fact, some of them go on to develop persistent lymphopenia, like AIDS.



			https://igorchudov.substack.com/p/sars-cov-2-kills-t-cells-just-like
		


Now, what happens when you release a virus with normally poor transmissibility like Ebola, Monkeypox, or Hemorrhagic Fever hantavirus into a huge population of immunocompromised people? 

Go on. Three guesses.


----------



## PickwickPub (May 20, 2022)

So what youre saying Drain is that I need a fifth Pfizer booster to stop the spread and survive monkey aids?


----------



## Drain Todger (May 20, 2022)

PickwickPub said:


> So what youre saying Drain is that I need a fifth Pfizer booster to stop the spread and survive monkey aids?


They'll probably start having people take Jynneos or ACAM2000.

The ACAM2000 made by Emergent BioSolutions:



			https://www.fiercepharma.com/vaccines/emergent-biosolutions-buys-sanofi-s-smallpox-vaccine-for-125m
		


The Emergent BioSolutions that got preferential contracts for COVID-19 vaccines from Robert Kadlec because of the enduring friendship between Robert Kadlec and the late Fuad El-Hibri, in spite of Emergent BioSolutions' poor quality control.









						Dr. Robert Kadlec: How the Czar of Biowarfare Funnels Billions to Friends in the Vaccine Industry
					

Organic Consumers Association recnetly launched its Gain of Function Hall of Shame with a profile of government scientist, Christian Hassell. Hassell chairs a secret committee known as P3CO (Potential Pandemic Pathogen Care and Oversight), which is tasked with reviewing all gain-of-function...




					www.organicconsumers.org
				






			https://apnews.com/article/business-science-health-coronavirus-pandemic-044a51a3459e362b7e73680752efe754
		


The same Emergent BioSolutions that renamed themselves from BioPort, after the Anthrax vaccine fiasco that occurred right after Amerithrax. There is some evidence that Gulf War Syndrome is linked to anthrax vaccines:



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/investigations/before-the-pandemic-top-contractor-received-billions-from-government-to-help-prepare-the-nation-for-biowarfare/2020/06/17/38d9ad3a-a41b-11ea-8681-7d471bf20207_story.html
		




			https://www.jneurology.com/articles/anthrax-and-gulf-war-illness-gwi-evidence-for-the-presence-of-harmful-anthrax-antigen-pa63-in-the-serum-of-veterans-with-gwi.html
		


The same BioPort that was spun off from DynPort, which was a joint venture of DynCorp, the US mercenary company, and Porton in the UK:



			https://unlimitedhangout.com/2020/04/investigative-series/a-killer-enterprise-how-one-of-big-pharmas-most-corrupt-companies-plans-to-corner-the-covid-19-cure-market/
		


The same DynCorp who have a history of engaging in human trafficking while carrying out contracts for the US State Department:








			https://www.huffpost.com/entry/its-dj-vu-for-dyncorp-all_b_792394


----------



## LillWeeb (May 20, 2022)

Probably brought up already but according to politico seems to pretty much only be spreading among the gays. I wonder how long until they want us to stay in doors, I can see t now stay home don't want to kill your neighborhood faggot/ troon, by them catching the Pride Pox.


----------



## CrippleThreat (May 20, 2022)

Yesterday's schizo news, today's niggerfaggot skin rash.


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (May 20, 2022)

They've spread it to Belgium.


> Belgium's three confirmed cases of monkeypox have been linked to a large-scale fetish festival in the port city of Antwerp, organisers said Friday.
> 
> Several European countries have reported cases in recent days, and the World Health Organisation is investigating whether some outbreaks spread within the gay community.
> 
> ...





			https://www.barrons.com/news/belgian-monkeypox-outbreak-linked-to-fetish-festival-01653069007


----------



## Personal Jesus (May 20, 2022)

So, is this strictly related to faggotry or not?


----------



## Illuminati Order Official (May 20, 2022)

sperginity said:


> the UK outbreak is among men who have sex with men. No clue if that is the case anywhere else.


Maybe that's just how Brits procreate?


----------



## MadStan (May 20, 2022)

When it gains genetic mutations from Covid and starts going airborne I'll freak out and go bananas over monkeypox.


----------



## The Wicked Mitch (May 20, 2022)

Really makes me wonder about those timeline/regular reset people - maybe they really do tear everything down every 100-200 years and make up a whole bunch of bullshit history for the next crop of niggercattle to populate the new world.


----------



## K-Hole (May 20, 2022)

There's some shit some of you niggas need to get straight, especially if you have not had the wonderment that is growing up in and living in a vibrant city like London, England.

I went out for a cheese pastie once, the fucking bagel shop didn't have my fave bagel in it, so I ended up taking a left turn in to hell. Let me tell you what I found. At Five Fucking Thirty in the afternoon on the Dalston High road. 

First of all, it was the smell that hit me. Like Flesh, but worse. Being a vegetarian made this 'smell' more pronounced. The place was dank and dark. Musty and mouldy.

And then as I set my eyes below on what was on the first counter in front of the till - egads man! That's a fucking dried monkey! And it was. I tried to act all cool, saying, so, er, what is that actually there? it smells very nice, perhaps I could buy some? It had eyes still looking out from under its cellophane wrapped tomb. And they weren't looking in the same direction! Let's just leave it at that.

The absolute state (smell) of the place!

There were several other smaller animals. Obviously, there was no fucking way I was getting a fucking Cheese Sandwich in here.

They had 'jerky' - dried meat! Strips of it. Flagrantly hanging above the counter. Still, it was the shit that was wrapped up in plastic that bothered me. It was monkey. Or worse...

The smaller animals were also quite concerning. Some looked like fucking bats!

This is in Hackney, East London, one of the greatest cities in the free world.

I never got my cheese sammich. Safe to say I bought nothing in there. It was an abomination.

This is in the 21st Century.

It doesn't surprise me to see an outburst of monkey pox or even fucking ebola.

What surprises me is that it took so long.


----------



## Aib Ld (May 20, 2022)

The funniest thing about this being a usually gay-orientated disease is that June is around the corner. As in companies picking up rainbow flags and all for a dumb pride month.
Wonder how the lgbtwtfbbqv would react to being probably quarantined on that month. Ah, who am I kidding. We all knows gays would keep having sex and surprise 'sex', thats how this came to be.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (May 20, 2022)

The Wicked Mitch said:


> Really makes me wonder about those timeline/regular reset people - maybe they really do tear everything down every 100-200 years and make up a whole bunch of bullshit history for the next crop of niggercattle to populate the new world.


So basically the plot to Batman Begins?


----------



## Pickle Dick (May 20, 2022)

MadStan said:


> When it gains genetic mutations from Covid and starts going airborne I'll freak out and *go bananas over monkeypox*.


>bananas
>monkey

hee hee hee


----------



## Manul Otocolobus (May 20, 2022)

There is no need to be concerned. The medical community has published pictures of the blisters that infected people have been manifesting. They look absolutely nothing like smallpox. There is no doubt it is monkeypox, verified by genetic analysis.

Monkeypox doesn't spread like smallpox. You have to touch a blister or the bodily fluid of a person who in infected. It is possible to spread it through using the same towels, wearing the same clothes, share a bed with, etc... with an infected person (this mode of transmission is likely only possible once the actual blisters start to manifest).

Given the transmission mode, it is likely to spread very slowly. I have no doubt it will be contained.

If for some unknown reason it isn't contained and becomes a pandemic there is an approved vaccine.  Also, people that have the smallpox vaccine have cross-protection, although how long it lasts after vaccination is unknown. There is an effective, approved treatment, Tecovirimat. The US has Tecovirimat included as part of the US Strategic National Stockpile, so there are plenty of doses to go around here in the US. The strain of virus going around is from the West African clade of monkeypox virus. This is the weaker of the two clade. Even without proper treatment the death rate is about 1%. This 1% number if from actual outbreaks in Africa, with very limited medical support. With modern US medicine, and an actual approved treatment, it would be far less than 1%. Probably less than COVID.

There is no need to worry at this time.


----------



## LillWeeb (May 20, 2022)

Made the sign to put on quarantined houses with


----------



## Dream_Cooter (May 20, 2022)

I know quite a few people who died of Covid, all of whom died post vaccination and all but one were old AIDSfags. I have never met an unpozzed gay, be it mRNA or Classic. Maybe I should just leave my fag friends to their own devices for a few months.

_Edit - Isn't pride month coming up?  _


----------



## A Logging Company (May 20, 2022)

Manul Otocolobus said:


> There is no need to be concerned. The medical community has published pictures of the blisters that infected people have been manifesting. They look absolutely nothing like smallpox. There is no doubt it is monkeypox, verified by genetic analysis.
> 
> Monkeypox doesn't spread like smallpox. You have to touch a blister or the bodily fluid of a person who in infected. It is possible to spread it through using the same towels, wearing the same clothes, share a bed with, etc... with an infected person (this mode of transmission is likely only possible once the actual blisters start to manifest).
> 
> ...


Looking at how society handled COVID-19, from the top on down, we do need to worry.  I really do think that if governments had done nothing, the damage overall from COVID-19 would have been less than what we did. Perhaps we have been given a pandemonium inoculation from 2 years of COVID hysteria, or many people are pre-programmed to go into full on panic mode.


----------



## 777Flux (May 20, 2022)

Nothingburger. Pay attention to the supply chain interdiction of nuclear source materials and bulk industrial radiography equipment though. Would be a shame if "someone" put that in the municipal water supply of a major city and spread it around in public high foot traffic areas like malls, airports and schools. That would be a really good way to lock everyone down wouldn't it?


			https://www.energy.gov/nnsa/articles/nnsa-working-federal-state-and-local-partners-hold-major-radiological-incident
		



			https://www.fox7austin.com/news/austin-texas-major-radiological-incident-exercise-may-16-20


----------



## Nate Higgers (May 20, 2022)

Dysnomia said:


> In 2003 there was a news story about monkeypox being linked to pet prairie dogs. It didn't go anywhere because who the hell keeps prairie dogs and monkeypox just sounded hilarious. Because it does. And surprise surprise! How did the outbreak happen? Imported rodents from Africa that were housed near prairie dogs being sold as pets. Because apparently people just can't get a gerbil or something normal like that.


What the fuck, you mean Prairie Doug is to blame for all of this?


----------



## L50LasPak (May 20, 2022)

Boy do I really fucking miss my Optimistic rating right now.


----------



## sperginity (May 20, 2022)

Personal Jesus said:


> So, is this strictly related to faggotry or not?


if it is the same monkey pox that broke out a bunch of other times, then no. any contact disease + grindr = a huge outbreak. it just happens that physical contact is the way to catch it, so a random gay guy is going to spread it further than another patient zero. just like if there was a disease you could get from renting a u-haul it would devastate the lesbian community.


----------



## Moja Zemlja (May 20, 2022)

K-Hole said:


> There's some shit some of you niggas need to get straight, especially if you have not had the wonderment that is growing up in and living in a vibrant city like London, England.
> 
> I went out for a cheese pastie once, the fucking bagel shop didn't have my fave bagel in it, so I ended up taking a left turn in to hell. Let me tell you what I found. At Five Fucking Thirty in the afternoon on the Dalston High road.
> 
> ...


With most of the cases in the UK being in London I can only presume that monkeypox is a blessing from God designed to smite the inhabitants of Londonabad.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (May 20, 2022)

Oh boy, we're doing the same shit now that we did with Covid before.

"No, it's no airborne, you can only catch it by physical contact."

"No, it's not airborne, you can only catch it through respiratory aerosol droplets."





Soon it'll be "yeah it's totally airborne."


----------



## L50LasPak (May 20, 2022)

Escaped Abortion said:


> For you to be "from this century," you are saying you are under 22, yes? Otherwise you would be from the last century when it was not out of circulation, This isn't some sort of anti-vax thing, it was removed from routine inoculations after being declared eradicated and since it only had human reservoirs that was actually a possibility. This happened well before I was born, so I have no personal knowledge of the time when it was routinely given, although I still remember the smallpox vaccine scar on my mother. I think the oldest of Gen X might have gotten it. Having people in the military get it just in case of bio attack would not be surprising, I know they get a whole slew of shots that the general public do not.


There was a wave of Smallpox innoculation circa 2001 and into the mid to late 2000s due to fear of bioweapons coming out of Iraq and possibly being in the hands of Al-Qaeda. It was distributed to at least some of the general population, I remember a lot of people talking about it and whether or not they should bother.

Those inoculations are generally acknowledged to be more than a little useless though. Which I'll admit is the part I remember people talking about a lot more come 2008 or when the CDC kindly informed them that smallpox inoculations simply wear off over a few years.



Hoi Polloi said:


> Anyone sperging about bioweapons needs to go read the polyamory thread and look at the posts on the continent-spanning gay polycule. One in the middle was keeping a spread sheet or some such of all their sexual partners and people were even joking at the time about how easy he was making it for health officials to trace the future patient zero.


Do you have links? That sounds interesting but the polyamory thread is longer than the Korean War.


----------



## Xarpho (May 20, 2022)

I can’t find a good picture describing the difference between smallpox and monkeypox. The only thing I can tell from pictures is the lesions in smallpox are denser and less circular.

Smallpox also tends to affect the hands and feet (and a lot on the face), I’m not sure about monkeypox. In chicken pox, it’s mostly the chest that gets it (face too but not nearly as dense as chickenpox).



3119967d0c said:


> They've spread it to Belgium.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.barrons.com/news/belgian-monkeypox-outbreak-linked-to-fetish-festival-01653069007



Yeah, I can see why it’s spreading at fetish events. Every event with degeneracy involved at all has some sort of after-hours orgy involved. Furry conventions, even Renaissance festivals. They all do.


----------



## Kari Kamiya (May 20, 2022)

IFukYorMom said:


> EVERY TIME AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.
> 
> 
> https://www.nti.org/wp-content/uploads/2021/11/NTI_Paper_BIO-TTX_Final.pdf
> ...


Show the whole thing, dammit.




So what I'm getting out of this is if this is being played by the "rulebook" here, there's been tampering with, either with the monkeypox itself (maybe, thought they tracked it to a Kenyan man in the UK?) or the vaccines they're now wheeling out of literally nowhere--or it's still the smallpox vaccine but they may have tampered with the formula. Which if they did is fucking evil and I wouldn't put it past these companies/governments to have ordered it to continue to politicize actual disease and plagues.


----------



## K-Hole (May 20, 2022)

Moja Zemlja said:


> With most of the cases in the UK being in London I can only presume that monkeypox is a blessing from God designed to smite the inhabitants of Londonabad.



Just to be clear. That was no fever dream I had. They were selling fucking Bush Meat on the Dalston High road in Hackney.

They had other ground up potions - concoction for juju witch doctors no doubt. It was real. I bet if you go there today there is probaby another shop again selling same shit.

As my word is my bond. I have no reason to lie. I'm a terrible shitposter, it's true, but...

They were selling fucking dried up and plastic bagged monkeys, vacuum pressed. Their bones and their bodies all compressed in to little plastic satchels. I hadn't long been vegetarian by that point. I still don' t have a problem with people eating meat or hunting. I encourage it! 

It was a nasty thing to find. But it's not unknown of. You can get Bush Meat in Hackney, the east of the Capital, or on the West Green road in Tottenham, the north of the Capital. Pretty sure you can get it in Brixton too, south of the Capital.

It was the blatancy of it that struck me. 

I have no idea how the monkey pox is spread. But who the fuck in their right mind would buy a plastic wrap of tortured looking monkey. And yeah, it was monkey, I asked. They had no problem with admitting it. 

As my word is my bond, I swear this is true.


----------



## LillWeeb (May 20, 2022)

Xarpho said:


> Yeah, I can see why it’s spreading at fetish events. Every event with degeneracy involved at all has some sort of after-hours orgy involved. Furry conventions, even Renaissance festivals. They all do.


Don't forget anime conventions there is many hook-ups and orgies at those it's crazy.


----------



## Rei is shit (May 20, 2022)

MarvinTheParanoidAndroid said:


> Oh boy, we're doing the same shit now that we did with Covid before.
> 
> "No, it's no airborne, you can only catch it by physical contact."
> 
> ...


My favorite was "we have seen no signs of human-to-human transmission outside of China".


----------



## theshitposter (May 20, 2022)

ZINGAYA


----------



## naaaaiiiiillllll!!! (May 20, 2022)

You know I was just thinking, this is a perfect time for the "I support the current thing" Hohols to post Monkey Putin memes.  They had no problem spamming them the last couple of months and now we have a literal Monkeypox spreading amongst gays (might have something to do with biolabs in Ukraine as well).  A gay meme is only fitting for this gay happening:


----------



## Desu Mountain (May 20, 2022)

This virus is gay and if you get it you're a faggot.


----------



## Xarpho (May 20, 2022)

K-Hole said:


> Just to be clear. That was no fever dream I had. They were selling fucking Bush Meat on the Dalston High road in Hackney.
> 
> They had other ground up potions - concoction for juju witch doctors no doubt. It was real. I bet if you go there today there is probaby another shop again selling same shit.
> 
> ...



Makes me wonder how many weird shops there are tucked away in American cities, and how easy they are to find.

Given that in Houston you can buy human hair wholesale (advertised from road signage) I’m absolutely sure some place is selling desiccated monkey, customs be damned.


----------



## George Lucas (May 20, 2022)

K-Hole said:


> There's some shit some of you niggas need to get straight, especially if you have not had the wonderment that is growing up in and living in a vibrant city like London, England.
> 
> I went out for a cheese pastie once, the fucking bagel shop didn't have my fave bagel in it, so I ended up taking a left turn in to hell. Let me tell you what I found. At Five Fucking Thirty in the afternoon on the Dalston High road.
> 
> ...


Doesn’t your shithole country have laws against this sort of thing?


----------



## Badungus Kabungus (May 20, 2022)

George Lucas said:


> Doesn’t your shithole country have laws against this sort of thing?


They also have laws against rape gangs and acid attacks.


----------



## Fetish Roulette (May 20, 2022)

777Flux said:


> Nothingburger. Pay attention to the supply chain interdiction of nuclear source materials and bulk industrial radiography equipment though. Would be a shame if "someone" put that in the municipal water supply of a major city and spread it around in public high foot traffic areas like malls, airports and schools. That would be a really good way to lock everyone down wouldn't it?
> 
> 
> https://www.energy.gov/nnsa/articles/nnsa-working-federal-state-and-local-partners-hold-major-radiological-incident
> ...


Stop skipping ahead, I don't want spoilers.


----------



## Otterly (May 21, 2022)

What a strangely worded article.


			https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-10839325/NYC-warns-residents-wear-mask-local-tests-positive-virus-related-monkeypox.html
		



			https://archive.ph/jJFSi
		

Quote: 
The CDC is still waiting for confirmation that it is monkeypox, after the patient tested positive for orthopoxvirus - the genus of viruses that includes smallpox, cowpox, horsepox, camelpox, and monkeypox.

City officials say a second possible monkeypox patient tested negative for the virus. 
  A virus related to monkeypox. Some very careful phrasing here. Is it monkeypox or isnt it?


----------



## Drain Todger (May 21, 2022)

IFukYorMom said:


> EVERY TIME AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.
> 
> 
> https://www.nti.org/wp-content/uploads/2021/11/NTI_Paper_BIO-TTX_Final.pdf
> ...


The Nuclear Threat Initiative was the nonprofit that made that report.

NTI was co-founded by Sam Nunn and Ted Turner. The same Sam Nunn that the Nunn-Lugar Act was named after. The same Nunn-Lugar Cooperative Threat Reduction program that put DTRA in control of a bunch of foreign biolabs where they could conduct shady bioweapon research with zero oversight by moving nasty viruses around under a diplomatic cover and laundering the money through "virus-hunter" NGOs like EcoHealth Alliance, Metabiota, and Labyrinth Global Health.














We're in a goddamn Tom Clancy novel.


----------



## Otterly (May 21, 2022)

Manul Otocolobus said:


> There is no doubt it is monkeypox, verified by genetic analysis.


I hate to be that person but do you have any evidence/source for them actually sequencing the virus that’s out in the wild right now? Have a look at the article I posted above, there’s some very careful phrasing about ‘same genus’ and one person tested negative for monkeypox. I wonder if this is a classical monkeypox or something a little different. 


Xarpho said:


> I can’t find a good picture describing the difference between smallpox and monkeypox. The only thing I can tell from pictures is the lesions in smallpox are denser and less circular.
> 
> Smallpox also tends to affect the hands and feet (and a lot on the face), I’m not sure about monkeypox. In chicken pox, it’s mostly the chest that gets it (face too but not nearly as dense as chickenpox).


Most of the pictures of smallpox you see online are of the variola major form - which covers you densely in pox. It’s hard to find pictures comparing the two smallpox forms and I can’t find anything comparing the various members of the family. 
    There have been a few cases popping up in the uk over the last year or so. Some boroughs of London have TB rates exceeding the worsts bits of the third world, as we embrace the diversity (Of global pathogens.)


----------



## Sailor Kim Jong Moon (May 21, 2022)

Last year I met this end of times Christian schizo lady who told me the next virus that was coming was going to be like smallpox and COVID was just a test. .. and were quickly approaching the end of days

 I see all this shit about smallpox. And I think to myself, damn, I bet she’s vindicated as fuck right now.


----------



## Puff (May 21, 2022)

Drain Todger said:


> The Nuclear Threat Initiative was the nonprofit that made that report.
> 
> NTI was co-founded by Sam Nunn and Ted Turner. The same Sam Nunn that the Nunn-Lugar Act was named after. The same Nunn-Lugar Cooperative Threat Reduction program that put DTRA in control of a bunch of foreign biolabs where they could conduct shady bioweapon research with zero oversight by moving nasty viruses around under a diplomatic cover and laundering the money through "virus-hunter" NGOs like EcoHealth Alliance, Metabiota, and Labyrinth Global Health.
> 
> ...


We always were, you just weren't paying attention


----------



## Friendly_AI (May 21, 2022)

I wish I could just go back to my birthplace where we had a huge stockpile of smallpox vaccines at Bacteriological Institute that you could access by bus... Time to move back to Russia?


----------



## wtfNeedSignUp (May 21, 2022)

Considering it's another buttsex virus I doubt this will be used for another quarantine, instead it will be an attempt to restore sympathy for the gays after they proved that, at least a good portion of them and the entirety of the organizations representing them, are pedos. As well as get billions of dollars in finding a cure, rather than multitude of worse unpreventable diseases, and give a reason why voting Republican will kill a billion gays.

It will be AIDS 2.


----------



## sperginity (May 21, 2022)

Otterly said:


> I hate to be that person but do you have any evidence/source for them actually sequencing the virus that’s out in the wild right now? Have a look at the article I posted above, there’s some very careful phrasing about ‘same genus’ and one person tested negative for monkeypox. I wonder if this is a classical monkeypox or something a little different.
> 
> Most of the pictures of smallpox you see online are of the variola major form - which covers you densely in pox. It’s hard to find pictures comparing the two smallpox forms and I can’t find anything comparing the various members of the family.
> There have been a few cases popping up in the uk over the last year or so. Some boroughs of London have TB rates exceeding the worsts bits of the third world, as we embrace the diversity (Of global pathogens.)


here is the info I have found this morning. I don't know enough about genetics to verify all this but it is here for people to look over. 



			https://twitter.com/Jikkyleaks/status/1527938474451795969
		

https://archive.md/FCyc7



			https://twitter.com/Jikkyleaks/status/1527634689074221057
		

https://archive.md/KNLZs
apparently there are chunks of code that aren't sequenced and no reason is given. people are speculating that it has been redacted so that it can't be found out as manipulated as soon as COVID was. the NNNN codes are the ones that aren't sequenced. 

here is the link to the database. 


			https://blast.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/Blast.cgi?CMD=Get&RID=8F3C3S3T114
		

https://archive.md/X3D37
Also dr robert malone did a substack article about monkeypox. the mortality rate has been over stated, for instance. there is a lot here. he has worked in this industry for a long time and knows some glow-in-the-dark types as a result. mostly I trust him because he has been accurate in the past. 


			https://rwmalonemd.substack.com/p/monkey-pox


----------



## Otterly (May 21, 2022)

sperginity said:


> here is the info I have found this morning. I don't know enough about genetics to verify all this but it is here for people to look over.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cheers. It’s odd that there’s a chunk missing, for sure. I’ll take a look and see if there’s any other sequences banked, and how this compares with the previous small outbreaks we had in the uk


----------



## Fek (May 21, 2022)

This is almost comical for how quickly it's being deployed. They're just cranking this shit out right on the back of the Wu Flu, and without much of a break for most of the civilized world. I guess all I'd say is remember how the Wu Flu went down. Stay conscious of the fact that the twats trying to push this shit have updated some of their tactics since then. Do not start panicking.

Like I said elsewhere: Stay conscious of how this shit goes down, and catch yourself before you get wrapped up in the web of lies. Take the lessons you've learned from the last few years and put them to use now. Above all else, do not bend over and comply with any unjust actions on the parts of your government or globalist agency that will surely follow.



Spoiler: Replies






The Wicked Mitch said:


> Really makes me wonder about those timeline/regular reset people - maybe they really do tear everything down every 100-200 years and make up a whole bunch of bullshit history for the next crop of niggercattle to populate the new world.


[If_you_only_mew_how_bad_things_really_are.jpg]


Sailor Kim Jong Moon said:


> Last year I met this end of times Christian schizo lady who told me the next virus that was coming was going to be like smallpox and COVID was just a test. .. and were quickly approaching the end of days
> 
> I see all this shit about smallpox. And I think to myself, damn, I bet she’s vindicated as fuck right now.


Schizos are just ahead of the curve.


----------



## Manul Otocolobus (May 21, 2022)

Otterly said:


> I hate to be that person but do you have any evidence/source for them actually sequencing the virus that’s out in the wild right now? Have a look at the article I posted above, there’s some very careful phrasing about ‘same genus’ and one person tested negative for monkeypox. I wonder if this is a classical monkeypox or something a little different.
> 
> Most of the pictures of smallpox you see online are of the variola major form - which covers you densely in pox. It’s hard to find pictures comparing the two smallpox forms and I can’t find anything comparing the various members of the family.
> There have been a few cases popping up in the uk over the last year or so. Some boroughs of London have TB rates exceeding the worsts bits of the third world, as we embrace the diversity (Of global pathogens.)



Here is just one, confirmed by the NHS:



			https://www.bbc.com/news/health-61532083
		


and as was linked above, sequencing and a blast match.

The article also seems to have a picture that you are looking for, disseminated lesions, but not in a dense presentation. It's easy to see the difference in that picture and the lesion stage of small pox.


----------



## Otterly (May 21, 2022)

Manul Otocolobus said:


> Here is just one, confirmed by the NHS:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah that doesn’t look like smallpox, even the milder forms of it. Smallpox usually has all the lesions in the same stage and even mild cases have a more dense crop than that. 
   One thing I meant to say and forgot before was to say that the reason people prefer to go for herbal meds over pharmaceutical is a lack of trust. The reasons for that lack of trust are often quite valid. 
   The blank sequence is quite large. Someone keen to get in first with a crap sequencing run? Hopefully it’ll get filled in as more sequences are deposited. 
  It’s ironic that genuine public health issues get derailed and silenced in the interests of woke (gay blood donation anyone?) while more minor threats get used to push through agendas with fear mongering. Hopefully this is ‘just’ as case of something nasty coming out of a few degenerate orgies, and it can be squashed by decent regular methods, but it’s an interesting one to keep an eye on. Both for the epidemiology and the media response.


----------



## Manul Otocolobus (May 21, 2022)

Otterly said:


> Cheers. It’s odd that there’s a chunk missing, for sure. I’ll take a look and see if there’s any other sequences banked, and how this compares with the previous small outbreaks we had in the uk



The missing pieces only add up to 6.5% of the entire genome, that's not bad. You know how difficult it can be to put together a perfect sequence. Of the 92.5% of the sequence they do have, it is a 98.3% match. That's fairly good, especially since the strain match they are using is one found in Israel in 2018. Given where it was found, how closely related it is to the one in Europe currently is questionable.


----------



## Dumb Bitch Smoothie (May 21, 2022)

Globohomo is here, emphasis on homo.


----------



## A Rastafarian Skeleton (May 21, 2022)

Smallpox? Atleast it's not Bigpox.


----------



## BiggerChungus (May 21, 2022)

>UK
>monkeypox
>human to human spread


----------



## Lichen Bark (May 21, 2022)

I don't have to tell you things are bad. Everybody knows things are bad. It's a depression. Everybody's out of work or scared of losing their job. The dollar buys a nickel's worth; banks are going bust; shopkeepers keep a gun under the counter; punks are running wild in the street, and there's nobody anywhere who seems to know what to do, and there's no end to it.

We know the air is unfit to breathe and our food is unfit to eat. And we sit watching our TVs while some local newscaster tells us that today we had fifteen homicides and sixty-three violent crimes, as if that's the way it's supposed to be!

We all know things are bad -- worse than bad -- they're crazy.

It's like everything everywhere is going crazy, so we don't go out any more. We sit in the house, and slowly the world we're living in is getting smaller, and all we say is, "Please, at least leave us alone in our living rooms. Let me have my toaster and my TV and my steel-belted radials, and I won't say anything. Just leave us alone."

Well, I'm not going to leave you alone.

I want you to get mad!
I don't want you to protest. I don't want you to riot. I don't want you to write to your Congressman, because I wouldn't know what to tell you to write. I don't know what to do about the depression and the inflation and the Russians and the crime in the street.

All I know is that first, you've got to get mad.
You've gotta say, *"I'm a human being, goddammit! My life has value!"*
So, I want you to get up now. I want all of you to get up out of your chairs. I want you to get up right now and go to the window, open it, and stick your head out and yell,
*
"I'm as mad as hell, and I'm not going to take this anymore!!"*



Spoiler


----------



## K-Hole (May 21, 2022)

Bit more info on monkeypox, by a fucking doctor!



			https://rwmalonemd.substack.com/p/monkey-pox?s=r
		




			https://archive.ph/L77qW
		


*I keep getting asked the same question again and again*_; is this outbreak of monkey pox a real threat, or is this another case of overstated and weaponized public health messaging? I am going to save my answer to this question for the end of this article and instead focus on what monkey pox is, the nature and characteristics of the associated disease, what we know and don’t know._



Spoiler: more shit about monkeypox



The monkeypox virus, which originates in various regions of Africa, *is* related to SmallPox (Variola), which are both members of the genus _Orthopoxvirus_. However, it is important to understand that Variola (major or minor) is the species of virus which is responsible for the worst human disease caused by the _Orthopox_ viruses.  For example, Cowpox, Horsepox, and Camelpox are also members of this genus, none of which are a major health threat to humans, and one of which (Cowpox) has even been (historically) used as a Smallpox vaccine.   My point is that just because Monkeypox is related to Smallpox, this does not in any way mean that it represents a similar public health threat.  Anyone who implies otherwise is basically engaged in or otherwise supporting weaponized public health-related propaganda.  In other words, spreading public health fearporn.

Monkeypox was first identified in 1958 in colonies of monkeys, and the first human case of the virus was identified in 1970 in the Democratic Republic of the Congo. Most likely this was just the first case identified, as people living in Africa have been in contact with monkeys and the other Monkeypox animal hosts for millennia.  The “West African” monkeypox clade (clade = variant) circulating outside of Africa at this time causes a milder disease compared to the closely related virus found found in other regions of Africa (Congo clade).   

The symptoms of monkeypox are somewhat similar to, but much milder than smallpox disease. The general clinical presentation of the disease caused by the West African monkey pox clade virus involves Influenza-like symptoms — fever, body aches, chills — together with swollen lymph nodes.  A rash on the palm of the hand is often observed. In the latter stage of the disease, which may last for up to a month or more in some cases, may involve small lesions which develop a crust, and which can result in a small depigmented scar...



There's more info in the links I posted. Final closing paragraphs -

_So, is the biothreat real?  Is is imminent?  Does it justify the global media hype? As I was waiting in an airport lounge to travel from USA to the UK two days ago, I saw a newsreel from CNN which was breathlessly reporting on this “threat” while displaying historic images of patients suffering from Smallpox disease.  This provides a classical example of public health fearporn, in my opinion, and *CNN should be reprimanded for broadcasting irresponsible propaganda - misinformation and disinformation- under the guise of journalism*.

In my opinion, based on currently available information, Monkeypox is a virus and disease which is endemic in Africa, emerges sporadically after transmission into humans from animal hosts, and is typically spread by close human contact.  It is readily controlled by classical public health measures. It does not have a high mortality rate.  Unless there has been some genetic alteration, either through evolution or intentional genetic manipulation, it is not a significant biothreat, and has never been considered a high threat pathogen in the past.

So _*stop the fear mongering, misinformation and disinformation.*


----------



## Titos (May 21, 2022)

This is fucking gay, my vision isn't even augmented.


----------



## K-Hole (May 21, 2022)

It's that last paragraph that puts the willies up me!

_In my opinion, based on currently available information, Monkeypox is a virus and disease which is endemic in Africa, emerges sporadically after transmission into humans from animal hosts, and is typically spread by close human contact. It is readily controlled by classical public health measures. It does not have a high mortality rate. *Unless there has been some genetic alteration, either through evolution or intentional genetic manipulation, it is not a significant biothreat*, and has never been considered a high threat pathogen in the past._


It sounds like the ideal virus to fuck around and find out with if you did want to release it on the public.

_spread by close human contact.
is readily controlled by classical public health measures. 
does not have a high mortality rate._

What better virus that ticks all the boxes for further research. It doesn't really kill people (very much) but because it's spread by CLOSE human contact, it responds to the same measures that we've all already been primed to expect/accept just like Muh Corona. 

But it was the very last paragraph of all that sent that little chill that activated my almonds:

_Unless there has been some genetic alteration, either through evolution or intentional genetic manipulation, it is not a significant biothreat...

intentional genetic manipulation, _you say?

News in two weeks: 

GAIN OF FUNCTION RESEARCH THAT TURNED A MOSTLY PEACEFUL VIRUS IN TO SILENT DEADLY KILLER, PROVEN TO BE FUNDED BY RUSSIA!!!

Ma I want to jump off this wild ride now, but it's spinning too fast...


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (May 21, 2022)

Okay, who let Specter out of his cage and why does he have an STD? I'm blaming Sony.


----------



## Introvertigo (May 21, 2022)

I am pretty sure monkeybox won't be a much of a problem because Nigeria has the vaccine for it, so it will last as long as remembering the movie Cruella.


----------



## Certified_Autist (May 21, 2022)

Fek said:


> Schizos are just ahead of the curve.


They really are, in so many ways.

A decade ago I laughed at internet schizos who said history was fake, and the media lies about everything, and we are slowly being poisoned with processed food and pharmaceuticals, and the government is already watching everyone and wants to microchip us so we can't hide, and elites want to burn down all cultural norms to weaken society, and erase national sovereignty to implement a One World Government.

I laughed when they said that back then.

I'm not laughing anymore.....


----------



## Oglooger (May 22, 2022)

So is this God's punishment towards the wicked?
Asking for insurance reasons.


----------



## TheSkoomer (May 22, 2022)

My prediction is that *IF *we have a 'pox outbreak, they will develop a new (((MRNA))) gene therapy "vaccine" soon after, and then the safe traditional vaccine will either be taken off the market for "safety concerns" or simply have a mysterious supply chain disruption that will lead to it being unavailable, so they can push the new one instead.

If I get the opportunity to get the (old) safe, traditional vaccine for the 'pox, I'm getting it ASAP.


----------



## mindlessobserver (May 22, 2022)

Otterly said:


> What a strangely worded article.
> 
> 
> https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-10839325/NYC-warns-residents-wear-mask-local-tests-positive-virus-related-monkeypox.html
> ...


I smell a rat. Monkeypox does not spread this rapidly. All previous outbreaks, even in Africa tend to be very localized. This thing is spreading like Smallpox.

We've yet to see any case pictures as well. All the pictures in the media are stock photos. There is also no information on what condition the patients are in.

I am sticking with my initial theory. The war in Ukraine knocked over some old Soviet Bioweapons Labs that had Variola samples in them. It infected local Ukrainians who fled the fighting to North America and Western Europe. 4 weeks later, Pox outbreak in a dozen western countries.


----------



## Otterly (May 22, 2022)

mindlessobserver said:


> I am sticking with my initial theory. The war in Ukraine knocked over some old Soviet Bioweapons Labs that had Variola samples in them.


  This has been the scenario that everyone worried about for years. Not so much deliberate release as disintegrating infrastructure and accidental. It’s how it’s happened in the past (broken drains at the Pirbright, etc.) the rumours are that the former soviet states in particular have multiple caches of various things in various states of decay, pathogens,  Chemical and radiological. 
   I also find it curious that not an single attention seeking pride orgy-goer has published a picture of their pox. We have archive pics which are clearly of monkeypox. Where’s the pictures of the currently infected? Everyone suddenly decided that social media is a bad idea? 


mindlessobserver said:


> All previous outbreaks, even in Africa tend to be very localized. This thing is spreading like Smallpox.


There have been a few cases in the uk earlier - 2018, 2019 and 2021. All were traced easily, linked to travel to African regions and didn’t spread much further. I don’t think there’s enough data yet to say how it’s spreading and it is possible it’s found a perfect storm of degeneracy in some of these events at pride venues, but it’s unprecedented in Europe to have an outbreak like this. 
   Be interesting to see how it progresses and interesting to see pictures of the actual infections now.


----------



## Spud (May 22, 2022)

Blasterisk said:


> man this is bullshit
> 
> I at _least_ wanted the speed legs aug!


Best I can offer is barbaric sex reassignment surgery


----------



## duckbutter&toejamsandwich (May 22, 2022)

Unyielding Stupidity said:


> Well lads, we have three options:
> 
> Blame the feds for releasing the pox to get the vaxcattle riled up again, and allowing them to start another series of lockdowns to further exert control and disintegrate the middle class.
> Blame Bill Gates and his cronies for releasing it to fulfil his dream of depopulating the Earth. He coincidently warned about smallpox potentially being used in bioterrorism last year, ain't that just crazy?
> ...





Liber Pater said:


> 4) blame the Jews for starting a war between Russia and Ukraine and potentially damaging biolabs where poxes are housed
> 5) (my pick) blame African migration for importing 3rd world diseases
> 
> Before people get too ginned up, though, it should be noted that we have had multiple monkeypox outbreaks before in the US and it was not really a major historical event. The real thing to watch is how authorities react/overreact to this outbreak and how it is covered in the press.
> ...


Why not blame all 5 groups? You two find a wall and I'll get some bullets, the rest of these assholes can start digging holes.



Drain Todger said:


> The Nuclear Threat Initiative was the nonprofit that made that report.
> 
> NTI was co-founded by Sam Nunn and Ted Turner. The same Sam Nunn that the Nunn-Lugar Act was named after. The same Nunn-Lugar Cooperative Threat Reduction program that put DTRA in control of a bunch of foreign biolabs where they could conduct shady bioweapon research with zero oversight by moving nasty viruses around under a diplomatic cover and laundering the money through "virus-hunter" NGOs like EcoHealth Alliance, Metabiota, and Labyrinth Global Health.
> 
> ...


This is the worst Clancy novel, totally jumped the shark. Why didn't we get the one where some Jap flies a plane into the Capitol building killing off all the politicians?


----------



## Retired Junta Member (May 22, 2022)

Xarpho said:


> Makes me wonder how many weird shops there are tucked away in American cities, and how easy they are to find.
> 
> Given that in Houston you can buy human hair wholesale (advertised from road signage) I’m absolutely sure some place is selling desiccated monkey, customs be damned.


Those weird shops are like over the world. African (not only them tho) immigrants sell that stuff on a sort of black market. 
Now, I feel like it’s too early for me to speculate about this retarded virus, but immigration was bound to bring in something nasty (or nastier than TBC).


----------



## teriyakiburns (May 22, 2022)

Cases in Israel and Switzerland.



			https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-61540474
		



			https://archive.ph/wip/ZUXh1


----------



## Dog-O-Tron 5000v5.0 (May 22, 2022)

LillWeeb said:


> Probably brought up already but according to politico seems to pretty much only be spreading among the gays. I wonder how long until they want us to stay in doors, I can see t now stay home don't want to kill your neighborhood faggot/ troon, by them catching the Pride Pox.





			https://www.reuters.com/business/healthcare-pharmaceuticals/biden-says-everybody-should-be-concerned-about-monkeypox-outbreak-2022-05-22/
		


Calling it now: they will be pushing mass vaxxing of everyone saying that it doesn't just affect gays, even though it does, because they don't want to stigmatize The Gays.  There will be many Well Actshuallly articles about it affecting straights, same way they desperately tried to prove we needed to vax children for COVID (even though they were at .00001 % chance of dying).

Edit: they will also tie it into the pro Ukraine/anti Russia narrative, because Putin Hates Gays.


----------



## TJT (May 22, 2022)

Civilization collapsing from Monkeybutt Pox seems fitting at this point.


----------



## Hippopatumus (May 22, 2022)

Coronavirus simulation = Coronavirus outbreak
Monkeypox simulation = Monkeypox outbreak
Internet pandemic simulation = ?

We are two for three already. The net is going down.


----------



## Sailor Kim Jong Moon (May 22, 2022)

So can this thing spread without gay butt sex 

For instance, if a gay man goes to sauna & then hangs out with a preschooler after being infected. Could the preschooler be infected & infect his class? 

That 10% mortality rate for children looks pretty menacing rn


----------



## Hollywood Hitler (May 22, 2022)

I'm tired of playing Pandemic, can we play something else?


----------



## teriyakiburns (May 22, 2022)

Sailor Kim Jong Moon said:


> So can this thing spread without gay butt sex


Yes. It spreads by body fluids (which includes spit and mucus) and, if there are visible sores, skin contact. Shake hands with someone who has it and you stand a good chance of getting it as well. The solution to stopping its spread is to just hang back a little bit and not be so touchy-feely with everyone, while anyone who is at risk of having it should stay home until they're better.


----------



## Drain Todger (May 22, 2022)

sperginity said:


> he has worked in this industry for a long time and knows some glow-in-the-dark types as a result. mostly I trust him because he has been accurate in the past.
> 
> 
> https://rwmalonemd.substack.com/p/monkey-pox


Malone has links to the US biodefense network and substantial insider knowledge. If he really is a turncoat supporting the public against biomed tyranny, and not controlled opposition, then he is a highly valuable resource.



teriyakiburns said:


> Yes. It spreads by body fluids (which includes spit and mucus) and, if there are visible sores, skin contact. Shake hands with someone who has it and you stand a good chance of getting it as well. The solution to stopping its spread is to just hang back a little bit and not be so touchy-feely with everyone, while anyone who is at risk of having it should stay home until they're better.


That only applies to Monkeypox that isn't the airborne, gain-of-function variety.



			https://www.cdc.gov/media/releases/2022/s0518-monkeypox-case.html
		




> Isolate any patients suspected of having monkeypox in a negative pressure room, and ensure staff understand the importance of wearing appropriate personal protective equipment (PPE) and that they wear it each time they are near suspected cases.



Why the fuck are the CDC recommending immediate negative pressure isolation for something that spreads by touch alone?


----------



## It Burns (May 22, 2022)

Sailor Kim Jong Moon said:


> That 10% mortality rate for children looks pretty menacing rn


As scary as that mortality rate may be, and this was mentioned earlier in the thread, I strongly suspect that number comes out of parts of Africa where a child's diet is roughly half a cup of barely cooked rice followed by a refreshing drink of waterborne parasites. Even the average Western wigger spawn fed a diet of discount tendies would fair better.


----------



## Marley Rathbone (May 22, 2022)

If you want to see TPTB playbook on this thing, just pay attention to CNN/MSNBC/NPR/FOX.  

The soundtrack to our dystopia.

edit:  Glad I don't have my immune system compromised by taking any of the clotshots.


----------



## mindlessobserver (May 22, 2022)

Guess I am going to Costco today for toilet paper. I wonder if the real conspiracy is Charmin is behind all of this.


----------



## Introvertigo (May 22, 2022)

>Looking at this thread

>seeing kiwis panicking

Bruh, are you guys stupid??? Don't you guys know that Nigeria has a monkeypox vaccine since 2017???

Don't believe me, here is proof:



			https://www.journals.plos.org/plosone/article?id=10.1371/journal.pone.0214229
		


Basically, you guys are making a mountain out of a molehill. Nigeria will just give us the monkeypox vaccine and it will be fine.


----------



## Hollywood Hitler (May 22, 2022)

Introvertigo said:


> >Looking at this thread
> 
> >seeing kiwis panicking
> 
> ...


I can only speak for myself, but I'm nervous about the government's reaction to this (lockdowns, masks, forced vaccinations, concentration camps, etc.) Especially since President Shit-for-Brains signed a treaty with the WHO (aka China) giving them full control of our country if there is a "health crisis."


----------



## teriyakiburns (May 22, 2022)

Hollywood Hitler said:


> I can only speak for myself, but I'm nervous about the government's reaction to this (lockdowns, masks, forced vaccinations, concentration camps, etc.) Especially since President Shit-for-Brains signed a treaty with the WHO (aka China) giving them full control of our country if there is a "health crisis."


Exactly. The problem isn't the disease, it's the reaction. 

I fully expect the turk to try and use this as a distraction from something else, possibly related to the northern ireland issue, or to prop up his numbers somehow. He got to be on TV and sound all portentous and Churchillian the last time around, like he was in a movie or some shit, and I'm sure he's just gagging to have another crack.


----------



## CognitiveDeficiency (May 22, 2022)

> Ms. Fallon said she was driving home on Jan. 21 in Montour County, about 150 miles northwest of Philadelphia, when she saw the crash, in which a dump truck hit a pickup truck that was hauling a trailer with the macaques. The monkeys had arrived at Kennedy International Airport in New York and were on their way to a quarantine facility.
> Ms. Fallon stopped to see if anyone was hurt and found crates strewn across the roadway.
> Told by a bystander that cats might be inside, she stuck her finger in one and saw brown fur. When the animal made a “weird noise,” she put her face closer to get a better look. That’s when, she said, she noticed that it wasn’t a cat but a monkey, which “hissed” at her. She said she felt a mist.
> 
> She also stepped in monkey feces, she said.





			https://archive.ph/eySd9
		



			https://www.nytimes.com/2022/02/01/us/cdc-monkeys-pennsylvania-truck-crash.html
		





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Manul Otocolobus (May 22, 2022)

Drain Todger said:


> That only applies to Monkeypox that isn't the airborne, gain-of-function variety.



Which doesn't exist, and it isn't even known if its possible. GoF research of that nature shouldn't even be legal, and it may not be. I'm not up-to-date on current international/national regulations regarding limitations on GoF research.



Drain Todger said:


> Why the fuck are the CDC recommending immediate negative pressure isolation for something that spreads by touch alone?



Being overcautious. It is theoretically, technically possible for it to spread by large respiratory droplets that can only travel a few feet. However, to the best of my knowledge, this is strictly a theoretical method of transmission. A case of infection by large respiratory droplet has never actually been proven, as far as I am aware. All the cases outside of Africa that I have heard of are all contact-based transmission to the best of my knowledge.

I qualify all of my statements with "to the best of my knowledge" or " as far as I am aware" because while I am educated in biology, trained in biological research, and am currently involved in clinical medicine, I am not a virologist nor an infectious disease expert. I have done virological research with grants from the NIH (HIV, in the context of associated clinical syndromes, which is old research at this point), but that was a while ago.


----------



## mario if smoke weed (May 22, 2022)

Remember ebola?


----------



## Aib Ld (May 22, 2022)

The CDC now says its an 'emergency'. Another round of lockdowns is possibly on the horizon.
Also, I forgot to get the article because I was stupid, but I found an article yesterday that said something like some pride con in Europe turned out to be a superspreader of the 'pox. Like I said before, this whole thing is turning out hilarious since next month is pride month. I really hope this gives us ammo on saying trying to support the gays is not just worth it the whole time because stuff like this happens.
Who knows, maybe the gays will throw tantrums and give us much needed laughs. Or weaponize the 'pox via surprise 'sex' to make it AIDS 2, not caring it will further ruin their image.


----------



## Manul Otocolobus (May 22, 2022)

Aib Ld said:


> The CDC now says its an 'emergency'. Another round of lockdowns is possibly on the horizon.



Care to cite a source?, I don't see that anywhere on the CDC site


----------



## Otterly (May 22, 2022)

Manul Otocolobus said:


> GoF research of that nature shouldn't even be legal, and it may not be. I'm not up-to-date on current internal regulation regarding limitations on GoF research.


It’s not legal, it’s not moral, and it happens anyway. You just label it as defensive and if the grants don’t get oked you ship it off to somewhere they don’t ask questions. It’s not bio weapons research guv,  its researching bio weapons.
   It’s how covid seems to have happened - danzsak’s little research project, GoF with coronaviruses (which the NIH funded) with the aim of ‘spraying it on bats to stop them getting really nasty strains, honest guv’ . Illegal, done anyway, labelled as defensive and look what happened. 
   Everyone does it, if we are being cynical. The rules mean absolutely nothing, if someone wants it done it gets done. Labelled as something nicer or under a more creative bit of the budget, but it gets done. Your country does it, mine does too. 


Drain Todger said:


> Why the fuck are the CDC recommending immediate negative pressure isolation for something that spreads by touch alone?


I suppose because there’s a small risk it could actually be smallpox, and it is droplet bourne as well so negative pressure isn’t too far out. Ebola also spreads via direct contact (mainly, the Reston form seems to have been transmissible via air or droplet if you believe the reports and the monkey work but that’s a whole other post) and the cases in the USA from that, one of them ended up inside a spare bit of NASA kit iirc. If you get presented with a patient who has what might be a haemorrhagic fever of unknown ethology it’s airlock time. Unknown pox may well be the same. Until we know what we are dealing with, caution seems best. 
    It’s an odd outbreak, for sure.


----------



## Feline Supremacist (May 22, 2022)

If the smallpox vax deals with it, then give everyone the smallpox vax. Unless they want to make a mRNA smallpox vax. Then all hell breaks loose.

Everyone in the military gets the smallpox vax and the US has a stockpile so I think this is all fearmongering.


----------



## Aib Ld (May 22, 2022)

Manul Otocolobus said:


> Care to cite a source?, I don't see that anywhere on the CDC site


Nevermind, I misread.
Article I read is here. https://www.nbcnews.com/news/rcna29510

This probably might lead up to an overreaction from them though.
"Although monkeypox does not spread easily between people, the CDC is preparing for additional cases in the U.S., Rao said."


----------



## Lichen Bark (May 22, 2022)

I'm only going to start panicking if I start seeing strange looking doctors.


----------



## Illuminati Order Official (May 22, 2022)

Sailor Kim Jong Moon said:


> So can this thing spread without gay butt sex


Of course. It's just that straight people on average have less sexual partners at the same time so they are less likely to spread it. Same as with AIDS.


----------



## biozeminadae1 (May 22, 2022)

I really wish Chris-Chan removed that gay gene, because this virus wouldn't exist and we wouldn't be having this crisis.


----------



## mindlessobserver (May 22, 2022)

Feline Supremacist said:


> If the smallpox vax deals with it, then give everyone the smallpox vax. Unless they want to make a mRNA smallpox vax. Then all hell breaks loose.
> 
> Everyone in the military gets the smallpox vax and the US has a stockpile so I think this is all fearmongering.


Quoted for truth. The Small Pox innoculation is literally 200 years old and clearly works. If they come out with a patented updated version I am going to have some questions.

They will probably try and sell the "safety" issue, as the inoculation is a live virus, and is very dangerous for use in infants, immunocompromised people and the elderly. In those cases though, the choice should be available to choose inoculation or vaccination. If they don't give us the choice I will have more questions. And if I am required to get the new vaccine™ even though I have already had to babysit cowpox on my arm for a month, I am going to get really upset.


----------



## George Lucas (May 22, 2022)

Feline Supremacist said:


> If the smallpox vax deals with it, then give everyone the smallpox vax. Unless they want to make a mRNA smallpox vax. Then all hell breaks loose.
> 
> Everyone in the military gets the smallpox vax and the US has a stockpile so I think this is all fearmongering.


How much is actually stockpiled though? Having enough to support an influx of able-bodied men and having enough to support the general population is a very different number. If there is only enough to support the former,  you can’t just tell everyone to get the vaccine. How capable are we of smallpox vaccine production?



mindlessobserver said:


> Quoted for truth. The Small Pox innoculation is literally 200 years old and clearly works. If they come out with a patented updated version I am going to have some questions.
> 
> They will probably try and sell the "safety" issue, as the inoculation is a live virus, and is very dangerous for use in infants, immunocompromised people and the elderly. In those cases though, the choice should be available to choose inoculation or vaccination. If they don't give us the choice I will have more questions. And if I am required to get the new vaccine™ even though I have already had to babysit cowpox on my arm for a month, I am going to get really upset.


The live virus is used because it actually works. Trying to replace the vaccine for something that spreads as quickly as smallpox would be so stupid because the disease is actually quite deadly. In covid’s case, the government could ignore quinine because not that many people were actually dying.


----------



## Sperghetti (May 22, 2022)

Otterly said:


> The CDC is still waiting for confirmation that it is monkeypox, after the patient tested positive for orthopoxvirus - the genus of viruses that includes smallpox, cowpox, horsepox, camelpox, and monkeypox.


I'm starting to wonder what animals _don't_ have their own pox at this point.


----------



## Fetish Roulette (May 22, 2022)

mindlessobserver said:


> I smell a rat. Monkeypox does not spread this rapidly. All previous outbreaks, even in Africa tend to be very localized. This thing is spreading like Smallpox.
> 
> We've yet to see any case pictures as well. All the pictures in the media are stock photos. There is also no information on what condition the patients are in.
> 
> I am sticking with my initial theory. The war in Ukraine knocked over some old Soviet Bioweapons Labs that had Variola samples in them. It infected local Ukrainians who fled the fighting to North America and Western Europe. 4 weeks later, Pox outbreak in a dozen western countries.


I don't think so. Patient Zero for this outbreak was reportedly a British traveler returning home from Nigeria, where monkeypox is endemic. If this was smallpox, I doubt anyone would have even been informed there's an outbreak of anything so as not to spread mass hysteria.


----------



## PaleTay (May 22, 2022)

I'm tempted to invest 10k in Bill Gate's SIGA company, but on the other hand I could see this being a trick and end up losing money.


----------



## Feline Supremacist (May 22, 2022)

George Lucas said:


> How much is actually stockpiled though? Having enough to support and influx of able-bodied men and having enough to support the general population is a very different number. If there is only enough to support the former you can’t just tell everyone to get the vaccine. How capable are we of smallpox vaccine production?
> 
> 
> The live virus is used because it actually works. Trying to replace the vaccine for something that spreads as quickly as smallpox would be so stupid because the disease is actually quite deadly. In covid’s case, the government could ignore quinine because not that many people were actually dying.


They actually got rid of the old smallpox vax and use a new one, but its all derived from the same line. I don't it would be hard to produce more, the new one is easier to make. How much they have is another issue entirely and given this administration's track record, I don't expect them to do anything except bungle it.


----------



## Gender: Xenomorph (May 22, 2022)

Monkeypox won't spread as much.

Let's not forget there's no totalitarian communist government actively trying to spread the disease across the globe.


----------



## CrippleThreat (May 22, 2022)

Gender: Xenomorph said:


> Monkeypox won't spread as much.


True..



Gender: Xenomorph said:


> Let's not forget there's no totalitarian communist government actively trying to spread the disease across the globe.


No government, but what about bureaucracy?


----------



## General Disarray (May 22, 2022)

Hollywood Hitler said:


> I can only speak for myself, but I'm nervous about the government's reaction to this (lockdowns, masks, forced vaccinations, concentration camps, etc.) Especially since President Shit-for-Brains signed a treaty with the WHO (aka China) giving them full control of our country if there is a "health crisis."


Not really happy about NATO being in partnership with VA airport for the new HQ. When I searched it a while ago (check post history), they were lauding the new development specifically at Norfolk Airport with associated articles, much fanfare. Now, nary a peep except DEBOONK articles and this one:



			https://shape.nato.int/news-releases/nato-new-headquarters-in-us-is-fully-operational
		


Creeps me the fuck out tbqh frens.

(edit to correct Norfork/Norfolk. Whoops)


----------



## JosephStalin (May 22, 2022)

Here's an article on the monkeypox breakout in Belgium.  And the spreaders are...fudgepackers.  Nothing there for me to worry or give a flying fuck about.

https://www.westernjournal.com/monk...refly&ats_es=1d1d8f3345b3bd40a3f97ed0f535df27 



			https://archive.ph/bgbnl


----------



## CharcoalChkn (May 22, 2022)

3 week quarantine for the invalids who test positive in Belgium.


----------



## Vecr (May 22, 2022)

CharcoalChkn said:


> 3 week quarantine for the invalids who test positive in Belgium


That's 21 days, the same as the quarantine period for Ebola. I think that's a pretty common number to use.


----------



## timewave0 (May 22, 2022)

The experts have spoken:


It made sense to lockdown the world, demolish the economy, and deprive small children of necessary social contact to stop the spread of Bat Flu, but asking gays to stop having orgies is simply a bridge too far.


----------



## Unarmed Gunman (May 22, 2022)

Manul Otocolobus said:


> There is no need to be concerned. The medical community has published pictures of the blisters that infected people have been manifesting. They look absolutely nothing like smallpox. There is no doubt it is monkeypox, verified by genetic analysis.
> 
> Monkeypox doesn't spread like smallpox. You have to touch a blister or the bodily fluid of a person who in infected. It is possible to spread it through using the same towels, wearing the same clothes, share a bed with, etc... with an infected person (this mode of transmission is likely only possible once the actual blisters start to manifest).
> 
> ...



_Hypothetically_, if someone were to have travelled to Haiti and had numerous sessions of unprotected anal sex with troon hookers, would that increase the risk profile?


----------



## Manul Otocolobus (May 22, 2022)

mindlessobserver said:


> Quoted for truth. The Small Pox innoculation is literally 200 years old and clearly works. If they come out with a patented updated version I am going to have some questions.
> 
> They will probably try and sell the "safety" issue, as the inoculation is a live virus, and is very dangerous for use in infants, immunocompromised people and the elderly. In those cases though, the choice should be available to choose inoculation or vaccination. If they don't give us the choice I will have more questions. And if I am required to get the new vaccine™ even though I have already had to babysit cowpox on my arm for a month, I am going to get really upset.



The current approved replication-competent live vaccinia vaccine for smallpox is only 15 years old.

The replication-deficient live vaccinia vaccine for smallpox and monkey pox is only 3 years old.

The oldest vaccine for smallpox in the United States was Dryvax, was created in the 1960's, but the remaining stock was destroyed in 2008, it literally no longer exists.


----------



## Vecr (May 22, 2022)

Unarmed Gunman said:


> _Hypothetically_, if someone were to have travelled to Haiti and had numerous sessions of unprotected anal sex with troon hookers, would that increase the risk profile?


Hypothetically, you should stop doing that, but hypothetically that was at least a few days ago, right? I say don't visit any prostitutes whatsoever, because it's prolonged contact with a high risk person, and it could facilitate droplet transmission.


----------



## Larry David's Crypto Fund (May 22, 2022)

timewave0 said:


> The experts have spoken:
> View attachment 3309116
> It made sense to lockdown the world, demolish the economy, and deprive small children of necessary social contact to stop the spread of Bat Flu, but asking gays to stop having orgies is simply a bridge too far.


Absolutely amazing.

I wonder if the chief difference is that covid was the boomer remover, and with this one, boomers are the only people who are presumably completely safe, due to their archaic pox shots. Since they are the only people on earth who matter, apparently, this is nbd.


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (May 22, 2022)

One guy replied on Twitter about the monkeybox monkeypox and he got a good point.


			https://twitter.com/mickbognor/status/1528519562328678405


----------



## Brain Power (May 22, 2022)

JosephStalin said:


> Here's an article on the monkeypox breakout in Belgium.  And the spreaders are...fudgepackers.  Nothing there for me to worry or give a flying fuck about.
> 
> https://www.westernjournal.com/monk...refly&ats_es=1d1d8f3345b3bd40a3f97ed0f535df27
> 
> ...


IT BEGINS AGAIN

Here's another article I found. It was already archived when I found it.


			https://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-10841885/Doctors-warn-significant-rise-UK-monkeypox-cases-surge-two-three-weeks.html
		



			https://archive.ph/FbzfI


----------



## Sparkling Yuzu (May 22, 2022)

DuckSucker said:


> Isnt smallpox one of those vaccines you have to get if you go to public school and shit? Like the same for hepatitis and meningitis?


It was for a long time but only in people in their 50s and older. Smallpox is completely extinct in the wild due to vaccination. Monkeypox is a related virus to smallpox, like cowpox. Meningitis vaccines aren't mandatory and hep B specifically usually is.


----------



## mindlessobserver (May 22, 2022)

I'm not buying the buttsex argument. It makes no sense. Was there an international buttsex convention last month? Why is a Pox spreading all across Europe and North America simultaneously? 

Even Ebola, which is also a fluid vector virus, didn't spread this fast. To accept that this is a monkeypox outbreak imported from Africa we must first accept two conditions. 

Condition 1. There is a monkeypox outbreak, in Africa that everyone has completely missed. 

Condition 2: Gay men from two continents and 20 different countries all at the same time went to Africa and then at the same time engaged in buttsex to spread the pox to each other. 

I  am sorry, I don't buy it. Especially after media has with confidence reported this particular strain of Monkeypox has a 1% death rate. 

First how do they know that? And second, why is the death rate identical to the death rate of Varioloa Minor? 

It's a smallpox outbreak. Thankfully the weaker version. But it's still smallpox and the powers that be dare not speak its name because this virus is the civilization killer. They don't want a panic.


----------



## CharcoalChkn (May 22, 2022)

mindlessobserver said:


> I'm not buying the buttsex argument. It makes no sense. Was there an international buttsex convention last month? Why is a Pox spreading all across Europe and North America simultaneously?
> 
> Even Ebola, which is also a fluid vector virus, didn't spread this fast. To accept that this is a monkeypox outbreak imported from Africa we must first accept two conditions.
> 
> ...


It is also confirmed to be in Australia if you want to add a third continent to the list.


----------



## mindlessobserver (May 22, 2022)

CharcoalChkn said:


> It is also confirmed to be in Australia if you want to add a third continent to the list.


I am legit getting mad. This had better be monkeypox, because if it's not the people lying right now need to be taken out and hung. You cannot play political games with Smallpox, especially with a population that has no exposure. Historical accounts describe the plague in populations with no immunity in apocalyptic terms.

The modern west is uniquely in position to suffer massively if smallpox comes back. Nobody born after 1990 has any immunity to any of the Pox Viruses. Not after the Chicken Pox Vaccine. Everyone under the age of 30 is Naive to the Virus, and Smallpox is notorious for being lethal to the young.


----------



## booklover (May 22, 2022)

DuckSucker said:


> Isnt smallpox one of those vaccines you have to get if you go to public school and shit? Like the same for hepatitis and meningitis?


Not any more,  Routine smallpox vaccine in the U.S. was discontinued in 1972, and most areas stopped requiring it for school attendance long before that.

I have a feeling that monkeypox is going to be 2022's version of murder hornets.


----------



## booklover (May 22, 2022)

Jeffrey Lebowski said:


> Yeah, never heard of Smallpox being completely eliminated myself. It's very rare like mad cow disease, parvo, polio, tuberculosis and HIV in first world countries is now. I wouldn't say HIV is as rare as smallpox or polio, but it's still a good example.


Considering that errant vials pop up in unusual places, like storage closets, you are correct.  I also do not believe that only the U.S. and Russia have stockpiles.


----------



## Larry David's Crypto Fund (May 22, 2022)

mindlessobserver said:


> I am legit getting mad. This had better be monkeypox, because if it's not the people lying right now need to be taken out and hung. You cannot play political games with Smallpox, especially with a population that has no exposure. Historical accounts describe the plague in populations with no immunity in apocalyptic terms.
> 
> The modern west is uniquely in position to suffer massively if smallpox comes back. Nobody born after 1990 has any immunity to any of the Pox Viruses. Not after the Chicken Pox Vaccine. Everyone under the age of 30 is Naive to the Virus, and Smallpox is notorious for being lethal to the young.


Chicken pox/varicella is not related to the orthopox family that monkey, small, cow, et al come from. It's a herpes virus.


----------



## mindlessobserver (May 22, 2022)

booklover said:


> Considering that errant vials pop up in unusual places, like storage closets, you are correct.  I also do not believe that only the U.S. and Russia have stockpiles.


The US was also really upset a few weeks ago about talk over Ukrainian labs studying God knows what coming under Russian Attack.  The WHO even issued directives (that were ignored) to secure Ukrainian bio labs.

To this date there has been no straight answer on what was at those facilities. Our fearless leaders thought it would be a good idea to subcontract gain of function research on the SARS coronavirus to Chinese Labs let's not forget. Is it such a stretch to believe they were playing with Smallpox in Ukraine too?

I 100% believe the NIH would have funded research of Smallpox in Ukraine. These people are overeductated imbeciles who think they are in perfect control. Nobody could have foreseen the largest war in Europe since 1939 break out outside their carefully crafted black sites. It's not their fault guys. 

don't for a second spread any fake news about it.


----------



## Aib Ld (May 22, 2022)

mindlessobserver said:


> It's a smallpox outbreak. Thankfully the weaker version. But it's still smallpox and the powers that be dare not speak its name because this virus is the civilization killer. They don't want a panic.


If it is smallpox, then the Powers fucked themselves _and_ everyone by saying Covid is the plague. Everyone is exhausted since two years lockdown for a nothingburger which did more harm than good, and then this immediately followed after. If the Powers said "no guyz this _is_ the plague believe me" right now, nobody will believe the boy that called wolf several times.


----------



## Sparkling Yuzu (May 22, 2022)

mindlessobserver said:


> I'm not buying the buttsex argument. It makes no sense. Was there an international buttsex convention last month? Why is a Pox spreading all across Europe and North America simultaneously?


He doesn't know Pride Month is every month and Pride Month is an international buttsex convention. NGMI.


----------



## FatalTater (May 22, 2022)

Hmm. Monkeypox shows up far and wide just before Pride...

Didn't Covid-19 start really getting attention right before Lunar New Year celebrations?

Probably nothing, nevermind.


----------



## theshitposter (May 22, 2022)

guys, i think I'm MoneyPox positive


----------



## 5ever a crab (May 22, 2022)

So do I just do my vitamin D sunlights, exercise, and eat healthy shit like garlic to avoid monkeypox AIDs?


----------



## CumDumpster (May 22, 2022)

I had a theory that the world would lock down again a month after Sonic the Hedgehog 2 released to American cinemas, owing to what happened when Sonic the Hedgehog came to American cinemas in February 2020.

Looks like my suspicion was not farfetched as people once thought.  History repeats, whether you know it or not.


----------



## ZazietheBeast (May 22, 2022)

Wu-Flu lockdowns part 2! Let's see how much of a drone your average NPC will be once more!


----------



## Escaped Abortion (May 22, 2022)

CumDumpster said:


> I had a theory that the world would lock down again a month after Sonic the Hedgehog 2 released to American cinemas, owing to what happened when Sonic the Hedgehog came to American cinemas in February 2020.
> 
> Looks like my suspicion was not farfetched as people once thought.  History repeats, whether you know it or not.


So my take away from this is we must stop Sonic the Hedgehog 3 from coming to be... the world can't handle it.


----------



## FatalTater (May 22, 2022)

5ever a crab said:


> So do I just do my vitamin D sunlights, exercise, and eat healthy shit like garlic to avoid monkeypox AIDs?


Might as well, at least until we start getting experts on CNN telling us NOT to do those things, then you just know to do them even more.


----------



## Swerf'n'Terf (May 22, 2022)

UK is also in on 21 day isolation now. Shocked they're only the 2nd tbh [Bloomberg archive].

Who had 'leaked from Ukrainian lab'? You win! It's being seeded in right-leaning circles.
  
{Left: tweet archive | link archive] [Center: tweet archive] [Right: tweet archive | link archive]

Found some good schizo material. A US patent filed 2/26/21 'relates in various aspects to a recombinant poxvirus comprising a nucleic acid encoding a SARS-CoV-2 virus protein, methods for producing such viruses and the use of such viruses. The recombinant poxviruses are well suited, among others, as protective virus vaccines against SARS-CoV-2 virus'.  The full filing's attached as pdf in case it's of interest to professionals and/or schizos.


It's from a shill account, but damn if this isn't some good folk art [tweet archive].


----------



## Bassomatic (May 23, 2022)

Rape nigger kids, get weird STDs.... We honestly know it came from a faggot bath house. Just line everyone and shoot them problem solved. We coulda stopped aids like such.


----------



## Save the Loli (May 23, 2022)

mindlessobserver said:


> I am legit getting mad. This had better be monkeypox, because if it's not the people lying right now need to be taken out and hung. You cannot play political games with Smallpox, especially with a population that has no exposure. Historical accounts describe the plague in populations with no immunity in apocalyptic terms.
> 
> The modern west is uniquely in position to suffer massively if smallpox comes back. Nobody born after 1990 has any immunity to any of the Pox Viruses. Not after the Chicken Pox Vaccine. Everyone under the age of 30 is Naive to the Virus, and Smallpox is notorious for being lethal to the young.


Calm down. Genetic immunity to smallpox is literally in the genetic memory of everyone in the world who isn't full-blooded Native American or Australian Aboriginal. The insane death rates seen in "immunologically naive" populations (like Indians and Aboriginals) was often from multiple diseases (sometimes not even smallpox), from shitty care like sweatbaths and also because of shit like the entire village getting sick at once so no one could gather/prepare herbs that reduce fever and such, let alone gather food.

Today that would mean at worst supply chain disruptions (probably not worse than what we already have) and hospitals overflowing for real (not the fake ass ICU bullshit they pulled with the previous scamdemic).


Aib Ld said:


> If it is smallpox, then the Powers fucked themselves _and_ everyone by saying Covid is the plague. Everyone is exhausted since two years lockdown for a nothingburger which did more harm than good, and then this immediately followed after. If the Powers said "no guyz this _is_ the plague believe me" right now, nobody will believe the boy that called wolf several times.


Yes they will, look how fast they started obsessing over Ukraine in February, or how they didn't bat an eye at being told that they should be protesting side by side in the street against "racial injustice" in June 2020 despite three months of fear porn over the Wuflu.


----------



## ForgedBlades (May 23, 2022)

Are people really retarded enough to fall for this given what's happened over the last two years?


----------



## Puff (May 23, 2022)

Save the Loli said:


> Calm down. Genetic immunity to smallpox is literally in the genetic memory of everyone in the world who isn't full-blooded Native American or Australian Aboriginal. The insane death rates seen in "immunologically naive" populations (like Indians and Aboriginals) was often from multiple diseases (sometimes not even smallpox), from shitty care like sweatbaths and also because of shit like the entire village getting sick at once so no one could gather/prepare herbs that reduce fever and such, let alone gather food.
> 
> Today that would mean at worst supply chain disruptions (probably not worse than what we already have) .


Our supply chain will be fucked beyond recognition. Not going to walk away from this one if this is how it goes down


----------



## Manul Otocolobus (May 23, 2022)

Unarmed Gunman said:


> _Hypothetically_, if someone were to have travelled to Haiti and had numerous sessions of unprotected anal sex with troon hookers, would that increase the risk profile?



I'd be more interested in how you knew about the complete itinerary of my "clinical workshop" in Haiti



Save the Loli said:


> Calm down. Genetic immunity to smallpox is literally in the genetic memory of everyone in the world who isn't full-blooded Native American or Australian Aboriginal. The insane death rates seen in "immunologically naive" populations (like Indians and Aboriginals) was often from multiple diseases (sometimes not even smallpox), from shitty care like sweatbaths and also because of shit like the entire village getting sick at once so no one could gather/prepare herbs that reduce fever and such, let alone gather food.
> 
> Today that would mean at worst supply chain disruptions (probably not worse than what we already have) and hospitals overflowing for real (not the fake ass ICU bullshit they pulled with the previous scamdemic).
> 
> Yes they will, look how fast they started obsessing over Ukraine in February, or how they didn't bat an eye at being told that they should be protesting side by side in the street against "racial injustice" in June 2020 despite three months of fear porn over the Wuflu.



"Genetic immunity" does not exist. We inherit HLA types from our parents, but the immune system we have is based on genes that are well shuffled with each generation with parts from each parent. This is why 1st degree relatives are not necessarily a good match for bone marrow. It's also the reason why certain members of a family will be hit harder by certain infectious agents than others, because their immune system is different. Now, if you're talking about the genes of a populations immunity being shaped over time to defeat a pathogen, yes, that is possible, but it literally takes 1000's of years, and most of the time non-immune mechanisms evolve first.


----------



## Save the Loli (May 23, 2022)

Puff said:


> Our supply chain will be fucked beyond recognition. Not going to walk away from this one if this is how it goes down


Not much worse than it already is. V. minor has a 1% death rate (that's why it replaced V. major), it might as well be a glorified Wuflu given there's already a vaccine against it.


Manul Otocolobus said:


> "Genetic immunity" does not exist. We inherit HLA types from our parents, but the immune system we have is based on genes that are well shuffled with each generation with parts from each parent. This is why 1st degree relatives are not necessarily a good match for bone marrow. It's also the reason why certain members of a family will be hit harder by certain infectious agents than others, because their immune system is different. Now, if you're talking about the genes of a populations immunity being shaped over time to defeat a pathogen, yes, that is possible, but it literally takes 1000's of years, and most of the time non-immune mechanisms evolve first.


Yes it does. This is why the Native Americans, Australian Aboriginals, and some isolated Siberian and Pacific Island populations were so fucked by smallpox because they didn't have a single ancestor who ever contracted it. They don't even have as complex of immune systems as other populations Most people alive (including even full-blooded descendents of the aforementioned populations) have countless ancestors who contracted smallpox and survived.


----------



## Account (May 23, 2022)

CumDumpster said:


> I had a theory that the world would lock down again a month after Sonic the Hedgehog 2 released to American cinemas, owing to what happened when Sonic the Hedgehog came to American cinemas in February 2020.
> 
> Looks like my suspicion was not farfetched as people once thought.  History repeats, whether you know it or not.


God damn, the dimensional merge was retroactive too? How can one woman have this much power?


----------



## theshitposter (May 23, 2022)

i have had chicken pox. am i immune to this apepox?
(I know about shingles)


5ever a crab said:


> So do I just do my vitamin D sunlights, exercise, and eat healthy shit like garlic to avoid monkeypox AIDs?


you should do those stuff regularly even without some pox


----------



## Manul Otocolobus (May 23, 2022)

Save the Loli said:


> Yes it does. This is why the Native Americans, Australian Aboriginals, and some isolated Siberian and Pacific Island populations were so fucked by smallpox because they didn't have a single ancestor who ever contracted it. They don't even have as complex of immune systems as other populations Most people alive (including even full-blooded descendents of the aforementioned populations) have countless ancestors who contracted smallpox and survived.



Absolutely not. That is absolutely NOT how immunity works, at all.


----------



## Save the Loli (May 23, 2022)

Manul Otocolobus said:


> Absolutely not. That is absolutely NOT how immunity works, at all.


Says you, I'm just saying that it's how your immune system works. Your less fit ancestors died, leaving the ones who survived those with immune systems fit enough to withstand the disease. As part of a population, they improved their genetic resistance against smallpox which was an opportunity not afforded to natives of the Americas or Australia until several centuries ago.

This is just simple natural selection combined with documented observations in historical demographics.


----------



## Nate Higgs (May 23, 2022)

So.... you're saying there's a chance... that this new virus could solve our Abbo problem once and for all?


----------



## teriyakiburns (May 23, 2022)

Save the Loli said:


> Says you, I'm just saying that it's how your immune system works. Your less fit ancestors died, leaving the ones who survived those with immune systems fit enough to withstand the disease. As part of a population, they improved their genetic resistance against smallpox which was an opportunity not afforded to natives of the Americas or Australia until several centuries ago.
> 
> This is just simple natural selection combined with documented observations in historical demographics.


No, the disease was endemic in europe for a long time and was usually caught in childhood. It was part of the reason infant mortality was so high, but the result was that children who survived carried that immunity into adulthood, so the disease didn't go through pandemic waves and remained endemic instead. The relatively low prevalence of the disease in pre-vaccination european populations isn't the result of genetic adaptation, but merely survivorship bias, which can be proven by looking at what happened when people who avoided the pox in childhood caught in in adulthood. They almost invariably died, because of immune system naivety. It had reached the point that pox scars were seen as, if not attractive, then at least a desirable feature, because it showed that the person had survived the pox as a child and wouldn't catch it in adulthood.

Westerners born after the mid 70s are as naive to smallpox as native americans were when the disease first arrived there. If it did somehow get released, it would rip through the world like hellfire and, _at best_, literally decimate us.


----------



## Save the Loli (May 23, 2022)

teriyakiburns said:


> No, the disease was endemic in europe for a long time and was usually caught in childhood. It was part of the reason infant mortality was so high, but the result was that children who survived carried that immunity into adulthood, so the disease didn't go through pandemic waves and remained endemic instead. The relatively low prevalence of the disease in pre-vaccination european populations isn't the result of genetic adaptation, but merely survivorship bias, which can be proven by looking at what happened when people who avoided the pox in childhood caught in in adulthood. They almost invariably died, because of immune system naivety. It had reached the point that pox scars were seen as, if not attractive, then at least a desirable feature, because it showed that the person had survived the pox as a child and wouldn't catch it in adulthood.


Immune system naivety and genetic immunity are two different factors. Same thing with it being endemic versus epidemic, different factor than genetic immunity even if it's much more important than genetic immunity.


teriyakiburns said:


> Westerners born after the mid 70s are as naive to smallpox as native americans were when the disease first arrived there. If it did somehow get released, it would rip through the world like hellfire and, _at best_, literally decimate us.


The immune systems of anyone with white, Asian, or African genes is stronger and more adapted to smallpox than Natives were/to are. And as you said, anyone over 50 is already immune, especially third worlders. That's a huge minus against a disease's ability to spread. It's not like the Chinese virus where no one was truly immune (except to a degree people who caught one or two other coronaviruses recently).


----------



## tehpope (May 23, 2022)

Dailymail reporting a possible superapreador event. Take with a grain of salt mind you.




			https://archive.ph/oIM1m


----------



## Muu (May 23, 2022)

Is this the new aids


----------



## FuckedOffToff (May 23, 2022)

K-Hole said:


> It's that last paragraph that puts the willies up me!
> 
> _In my opinion, based on currently available information, Monkeypox is a virus and disease which is endemic in Africa, emerges sporadically after transmission into humans from animal hosts, and is typically spread by close human contact. It is readily controlled by classical public health measures. It does not have a high mortality rate. *Unless there has been some genetic alteration, either through evolution or intentional genetic manipulation, it is not a significant biothreat*, and has never been considered a high threat pathogen in the past._
> 
> ...


You win, I think.  Gain of function tests on  monkeypox at the Wuhan Institute of Virology:



Found this screenshot and article on Lipstick Alley this morning, but I can't find the paper on the Keai website. It could be I'm just crappy at researching science papers, though.
Does anyone have any info? Contradicts the Ukraine Lab leak theory, anyway. Imagine the Asian hate in the west if this turns out to be true? Blaming Russia would certainly be more "politically savvy", as well.

Edited for more info: The article I'm referring to was on the site "actress.com", which I'm not familiar with, not the scientific paper. Still haven't found that.


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (May 23, 2022)

5ever a crab said:


> So do I just do my vitamin D sunlights, exercise, and eat healthy shit like garlic to avoid monkeypox AIDs?


And keep away from filthy homo buttholes.
 If you see a pride parade headed towards you, cork your anus and start running as fast as you can!


----------



## Stoicism Is For Losers (May 23, 2022)

Guys its not smallpox, smallpox was eradicated. Stop being doomers. It's all media sensationalism for you to freak out and give them precious clicks because of the recent memory of corona.


----------



## Stasi (May 23, 2022)

Russians don't see it as a risk

Is it because being a pooftah is illegal there


----------



## Puff (May 23, 2022)

Stoicism Is For Losers said:


> Guys its not smallpox, smallpox was eradicated. Stop being doomers. It's all media sensationalism for you to freak out and give them precious clicks because of the recent memory of corona.


Most here are concerned over government reaction, not the disease. 
You could be right though.


----------



## MooseGump (May 23, 2022)

Stoicism Is For Losers said:


> Guys its not smallpox, smallpox was eradicated. Stop being doomers. It's all media sensationalism for you to freak out and give them precious clicks because of the recent memory of corona.


I'm just not ready to return to monke yet


----------



## Cpl. Long Dong Silver (May 23, 2022)

timewave0 said:


> The experts have spoken:
> View attachment 3309116
> It made sense to lockdown the world, demolish the economy, and deprive small children of necessary social contact to stop the spread of Bat Flu, but asking gays to stop having orgies is simply a bridge too far.


Hopefully the "gay plague" does it's job this time.


----------



## K-Hole (May 23, 2022)

FuckedOffToff said:


> You win, I think.  Gain of function tests on  monkeypox at the Wuhan Institute of Virology:



Interesting video from Amazing Polly -



			https://rumble.com/v15qehf-mind-blown-gain-of-function-on-pox-viruses-confirmed..html
		


Mentions something about a Dr. Ralph something or other that did GoF research on Corona and has some kind of connection with  monkey pox too. It's all in the video. Maybe someone can archive it coz it doesn't play properly for me.

She mentions Dr. Mark Buller the leading scientist on GoF research on different forms of the  Pox virus. He created one so deadly that it killed all the mice. No vaccines or anything else could help them. In fact, he advised against the use of Vaccines when it comes to monkey pox. He was hit by a car whilst riding his bike and killed. 




			https://archive.ph/v4Lkg
		


_Scientists have created a highly lethal virus in an effort to develop stronger protections against supervirulent forms of smallpox that terrorists might turn on humans, researchers said yesterday.

The genetic engineering involved a virus known as mousepox, which infects mice but is not known to hurt people. Into that virus the scientists spliced a single gene that made it superlethal, then tested it on mice treated with different combinations of a smallpox vaccine and drugs._



Spoiler: Excerpts



The scientists said the results showed that the best defenses proved quite effective in preventing deadly disease not only in mice, but probably in humans exposed to customized smallpox of similar design.

---

Yesterday, Dr. Buller said the St. Louis researchers had also made a designer form of cowpox, another cousin of smallpox, to better understand how easy or difficult it would be to apply the same kind of genetic engineering to the human smallpox virus and make it more lethal.

Experts said both the threat of such developments and the federal response seemed part of a theoretical debate, not something to worry about for now. They split over whether the research was prudent.

---

Eradicated two decades ago, smallpox no longer exists in nature or human populations. Officially, only the United States and Russia have stocks of the virus, under tight security. But federal experts suspect that clandestine supplies of the virus exist or could be fabricated.



_
Dr. Buller said that colleagues at the Army's biodefense institute at Fort Detrick, Md., were planning to test the superlethal cowpox virus on mice. Yesterday, neither the White House nor Fort Detrick would comment on whether those plans had been approved.

The cowpox virus can infect humans, though the resulting disease is usually mild. Still, critics worry about the ramifications of such research, for safety and for precedent. ''The issue here,'' Dr. Harris said, ''is the potential of this research being misapplied for destructive purposes.''_


There was a spate of microbiologists being killed in car crashes in the 80's in the UK and the 90's in the US, iirc. Dozens and dozens of them. It seems that they get employed to do the research, are sworn to secrecy, but then need to get bumped off because they know too much or are maybe made to make weaponized versions of it. Who knows. They got hit by cars, drove their cars in to walls at 90mph, got pushed in front of trains, had their brakes cut. About 20 or 30 of them in the UK. It's been memory holed now but had a few websites just stating who they were (the scientists) what research they were doing, and how they ""killed"" themselves. Can't find any of them - they've been scrubbed. 

It's a dangerous time to be a microbiologist, again.

Polly talks about another microbiologist (Canadian level 4) who died in 2020 in Africa, who disputed the cause of Corona and SARS or something.

So yeah, they've been weaponising the pox for many years.  In fact it was Fauci who funded some of that very research! _NIAID_  - proven to have funded the GoF research as well at Wuhan. Mmm....

And the world's leading researcher on Orthopox virus dies after getting hit by a car. This is the scientist who advised against vaccination with regard to Monkey Pox.

Go to end of video:



			https://rumble.com/v15qehf-mind-blown-gain-of-function-on-pox-viruses-confirmed..html
		


Maybe someone can archive it.


----------



## billydero (May 23, 2022)

Puff said:


> Most here are concerned over government reaction, not the disease.
> You could be right though.


Exactly; and I have a sense of deja vu (and not in the good way) at how the response from gov and medical authorities is “it’s like, super rare and hard to spread don’t worry”, then in the same breath, “but  this is spreading really fast that’s weird”.

I can’t recall the guys name but some US expert in tropical diseases last week made a dismissive “it’s monkeypox, stop worrying” statement and I wish I could just respond to him with “how about you GET MORE DATA first on these specific infections before you just call it a day on this?”.


----------



## sperginity (May 23, 2022)

Save the Loli said:


> Yes it does. This is why the Native Americans, Australian Aboriginals, and some isolated Siberian and Pacific Island populations were so fucked by smallpox because they didn't have a single ancestor who ever contracted it. They don't even have as complex of immune systems as other populations Most people alive (including even full-blooded descendents of the aforementioned populations) have countless ancestors who contracted smallpox and survived.


small pox was a selection pressure and that had some effect on the immune systems inherited by descendants. but you're presenting that as immunity against a specific germ (it isn't!) and also as a benefit without a trade off (which does not exist immunologically). 

It isn't immunity to a specific germ because diseases evolve much too quickly for this to be a useful adaptation. Your body cannot store infinite information related to immunity, carrying everything in your ancestry would not be adaptive, the diseases you were immune against mostly wouldn't be around any more. It is the same way that there isn't infinite space for memories in your brain either, so if you could pass along ancestral memories you would not be able to learn anything new (though you would probably be very good at making stone age tools and using them).  Instead we evolved to become most adaptable to the current situation. The closest thing is antibodies in breastmilk and those only confer specified immunity against things the mother encountered, but there are limits that aren't well-understood to that. 

As for why immune response is a trade off: your immune system fights pathogens, but also destroys cancer cells, and attacks the host in autoimmune disorders, and is the source of all allergic reactions including deadly anaphylaxis, there is no such thing as risk-free immune response since changing one thing might fuck up another part of the equation. The immune response that would help you survive one thing runs the risk of causing another problem, possibly a serious one. For instance- severe & recurrent diarrheal disease in humans is deadly enough to have caused some pretty serious immune adaptations, one of them was the evolution of the appendix. Contrary to popular belief it isn't vestigial, and the doctors who originally claimed it was vestigial said the same thing about the large intestine.  Anyway,  the appendix has immune system tissue and works as a reservoir for beneficial bacteria,  re-populates the intestines after serious gastrointestinal distress. appendicitis is a very rare occurrence in areas where diarrheal disease is a normal recurring part of life because of lack of water sanitation (which is to say most places in the entirety of human history and also most places in the modern world outside of developed countries). Appendicitis is somewhat common in places with good water sanitation and a lack of serious/recurrent diarrheal disease, meaning most of us know someone who got their appendix removed. People who do not get surgery in time for appendicitis face serious outcomes including death. Whatever adaptations are in your ancestry can only apply to what was faced in the past, they might be beneficial or neutral or harmful for the future. Since it is all so complicated it is very hard to predict what exactly the outcome of changes might be, like perhaps people who are less susceptible to small pox are more susceptible to dying from a bee sting or don't suppress cancer cells adequately.


----------



## FuckedOffToff (May 23, 2022)

K-Hole said:


> Interesting video from Amazing Polly -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are mousepox and monkeypox not the same thing? Same virus. I read on Wikipedia that although monkeypox was first found in monkeys, it originally started in mice. Weird. Thanks for the info, I'm going to see if I can find anything else.


----------



## Scale Smerch (May 23, 2022)

@FuckedOffToff
Ask and ye shall receive; attached the paper in question and can also read it here.

At a glance this research is relatively benign (it discusses viral detection) and also very recent, however the fact it's even popping up in academic literature suggests plenty going on behind the scenes.


----------



## FuckedOffToff (May 23, 2022)

Scale Smerch said:


> @FuckedOffToff
> Ask and ye shall receive; attached the paper in question and can also read it here.
> 
> At a glance this research is relatively benign (it discusses viral detection) and also very recent, however the fact it's even popping up in academic literature suggests plenty going on behind the scenes.


Thank you, and thank you for parsing it for me. Kiwis are fucking amazing. I really don't know what to think but the whole thing smells off, somehow. 
Something to be aware of, I suppose, like the strange child hepatitis in the UK recently, that wasn't strains A-E. Could all be coincidence, or as simple as worldwide lack of immunity due to lockdowns.
What is it they say:
Once is happenstance, twice a coincidence, three times is enemy action?


----------



## Otterly (May 23, 2022)

mindlessobserver said:


> Was there an international buttsex convention last month?


Yes, there were ‘parties’ in the canary islands that were basically international rave-n-buttsex orgies. Then Everyone went home and continued with the sex. 


Manul Otocolobus said:


> I'd be more interested in how you knew about the complete itinerary of my "clinical workshop" in Haiti
> 
> 
> 
> "Genetic immunity" does not exist. We inherit HLA types from our parents, but the immune system we have is based on genes that are well shuffled with each generation with parts from each parent. This is why 1st degree relatives are not necessarily a good match for bone marrow. It's also the reason why certain members of a family will be hit harder by certain infectious agents than others, because their immune system is different. Now, if you're talking about the genes of a populations immunity being shaped over time to defeat a pathogen, yes, that is possible, but it literally takes 1000's of years, and most of the time non-immune mechanisms evolve first.


It kind of does exist though and it doesn’t need millennia. Look at myxomatosis in rabbits. Introduce myxie, 99.9% of rabbits nuked, 0.01% of bunnies immune to a degree, they breed. Now you sometimes see one with it and it’s a bad way to go but for the most part, the disease doesn’t wipe out populations. Or rats and warfarin based poisons - Urban rats eat poison for lunch that would have killed then a decade ago (it’s a massive issue in urban pest control.) in humans, we know our genes are shaped by past plagues - the CF allele frequency in Europe is thought to be from that, and the Northern European resistance to HIV may be as well. I get your point about it not being a simple and total genetic immunity but populations do fairly quickly develop a gene frequency shift for catastrophic stuff that gives a degree of resistance. The classical sickle cell: malaria example is the one the textbooks most use. But everything does ot, from bacterial resistance to hiv resistance in humans.


----------



## Blobby's Murder Knife (May 23, 2022)

Just dumb ancedata, but I noticed far more people voluntarily wearing masks at Costco today. Costco is a hotbed of braindead NPCs, so I wonder if it is because the retards think that monkeypox is airborne and not fagborne, and even if they know that, just wear the mask To Be Sure.


----------



## Otterly (May 23, 2022)

K-Hole said:


> Scientists have created a highly lethal virus in an effort to develop stronger protections against supervirulent forms of smallpox that terrorists might turn on humans, researchers said yesterday.


Urgh yeah this happened with flu as well a few years back. Ron Fouchier tweaked H5N1 and then passages it through ferrets or whatever multiple times until it turned into Major Bastard Flu. The resultant paper caused uproar, becasue of how bloody dangerous what they did was and how easy it would be to replicate. Pretty decent layman’s account of it here:


			https://abcnews.go.com/Health/super-flu-controversy-brews-scientists-creation-killer-viruses/story?id=15721283
		

Archive link https://archive.ph/wip/cIsdR
Eventually it got published . 
Anyway the point is that it’s not that hard to do this stuff. It’s hard to direct it where you want it to go, but it’s not that hard to brew up _something  that will do damage. _What seems hard is doing it safely and not bloody releasing it. 
   I say this as a scientist but scientists are retards, who often don’t think about if something should be done. I get that is a key driver of discovery, but now and again it has bad outcomes…


----------



## The Boga Dog (May 23, 2022)

Is this the new plague sent by God to wipe out the faggots? It spread all over Europe from a Dutch scat party for gay men, after all.


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (May 23, 2022)

It’s a good thing with this new butthole-borne disease we haven’t been encouraging everyone to eat ass through increasingly satanic pornography and only showcase asses and buttholes at the expense of other, sexier body parts in most nude photos on Onlyfaps.


----------



## Manul Otocolobus (May 23, 2022)

Otterly said:


> Yes, there were ‘parties’ in the canary islands that were basically international rave-n-buttsex orgies. Then Everyone went home and continued with the sex.
> 
> It kind of does exist though and it doesn’t need millennia. Look at myxomatosis in rabbits. Introduce myxie, 99.9% of rabbits nuked, 0.01% of bunnies immune to a degree, they breed. Now you sometimes see one with it and it’s a bad way to go but for the most part, the disease doesn’t wipe out populations. Or rats and warfarin based poisons - Urban rats eat poison for lunch that would have killed then a decade ago (it’s a massive issue in urban pest control.) in humans, we know our genes are shaped by past plagues - the CF allele frequency in Europe is thought to be from that, and the Northern European resistance to HIV may be as well. I get your point about it not being a simple and total genetic immunity but populations do fairly quickly develop a gene frequency shift for catastrophic stuff that gives a degree of resistance. The classical sickle cell: malaria example is the one the textbooks most use. But everything does ot, from bacterial resistance to hiv resistance in humans.



The problem with using rabbit and rats as examples is that you need to account for the fact that their generational rate is much higher than humans. I have no doubt if you calculated out the generational rate of rats to humans, you would find that a decade of rat generations is equivalent to hundred or thousands of years in humans. If you don't, it's a false equivalence. Come on, Otterly, you know better than that. The partial HIV resistance seen in Northern European populations doesn't fit as well as it seems. It has been shown through burial analysis that HIV (or at least an HIV-like virus) has been to Europe at least once before, about 1000 years ago. Not to mention that the CCR5 mutation is not complete protection, because HIV can use alternative receptors to enter cells if CCR5 is missing. Since CCR5 is an incomplete protection it's a good example of an evolutionary protection in progress, about 1000 years of progress, which is why its incomplete. Sickle cell is another example of evolutionary protection in progress. It is incomplete given the lethality rate of acquiring two copies, which would be common in a population where the heterozygous genotype was dominant. Beta thalassemia is the best example of proper evolutionary protection that is essentially complete. It works well again malaria, and the adverse effects are limited. It also took about 3000 years to come about since the mutation in its current form was completely absent in the early roman monarchal period based on DNA analysis of individuals from that time period that have been found well preserved.


----------



## teriyakiburns (May 23, 2022)

Otterly said:


> I say this as a scientist but scientists are retards, who often don’t think about if something should be done. I get that is a key driver of discovery, but now and again it has bad outcomes…


Insert Jeff Goldblum here



The Boga Dog said:


> Is this the new plague sent by God to wipe out the faggots? It spread all over Europe from a Dutch scat party for gay men, after all.


It doesn't seem to be particularly effective, if that's the case. They get nasty pustules and then get better.


----------



## evrae (May 23, 2022)

K-Hole said:


> Interesting video from Amazing Polly -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm quite aware of GoF research and can confirm I've also heard of the Influenza story Otterly mentioned. I remember also hearing that someone pulled off GoF research on simple yeast. Generally these are the major reasons why a non-government lab finds its doors suddenly kicked in by feds (because it's only okay if the government do it, apparently).

Well, considering those stories about microbiologists getting whacked, and assuming they're human disease microbiologists primarily, that's certainly not a good sign for myself nor my life expectancy.

Guess we just live in a really gay and boring version of Resident Evil, with the "scientists getting whacked" part included.


----------



## Dog-O-Tron 5000v5.0 (May 23, 2022)

teriyakiburns said:


> Westerners born after the mid 70s are as naive to smallpox as native americans were when the disease first arrived there. If it did somehow get released, it would rip through the world like hellfire and, _at best_, literally decimate us.


From the Boomer Remover to the Gen X Out


----------



## K-Hole (May 23, 2022)

evrae said:


> Well, considering those stories about microbiologists getting whacked, and assuming they're human disease microbiologists primarily, that's certainly not a good sign for myself nor my life expectancy.
> 
> Guess we just live in a really gay and boring version of Resident Evil, with the "scientists getting whacked" part included.



You'll be fiiiiiine...


The microbiologists getting whacked was a major thing for a while there back a few years ago. It was on all the conspiracy sites. Now, that is a good reason not to believe any of it, but it's also a good reason to believe it was a 'thing' and at least people were questioning it. It started some time in the 80's and it was scientist after scientist after scientist. You would just hear of a microbiologist getting suddenly depressed and offing themselves. Or just getting brutally murdered. The press took it on at that time because it was a major recurring story and a 'thing'.  But they never followed up.

I heard one day on the radio that a MB had got pushed under a train at a local station to me. It was like "oh shit it's happening again". I kept the radio on all night and the next days. No other word of it. Memory holed. Nothing in newsapapers - it was as if it never happened.

I lived not far from the AWRE (atomic weapons reasarch establishment) - where they made/make nukes and other shit too. This incident was local to the area. I guess Porton Down is just too obvious. Black projects went on at AWRE. I had family that worked there, all at different levels. The vetting and the security is insane. Offical secrets act and all that.

This kept happening for a few years until it got silly. Then people kind of forgot about it after another Middle East war. Then it started happening in the States. Yup, the USA had a sudden batch of microbiologists who suddenly felt all depressed. It was one of those stories they surpressed. But the truth is out there. I have some sites archived on old hard drives and I'll dig them out some day.

One of the common themes of suicide was the use of a car. Whether getting hit by one or dying in one after you loaded 20 gallons of gas in to the back and drove it in to a wall at breakneck speed. Some used the old tailpipe back in through the window method to poison themselves with Carbon Monoxide.

I talked with certain people - even family members - people part of the defence industry. No official secrets were broken, that's not what I'm saying, but it was a hot topic of conversation as even they knew something was very fucky with the whole situation. But they couldn't explain it. They looked genuinely concerned.

The thing in America with them all suddenly dying was probably a different thing, I don't know. But it was definitely a thing there as well for a while. All of them, Microbiologists. Either getting very very depressed or getting suddenly murdered. I mentioned the guy getting pushed on to the train tracks. But there were other incidences of 'muggings' and things like that. All random acts of violence with no clear perp with a motive in sight. All unsolved.

I'll try to have another look on google to see if I can find at least some of what I'm talking about. This shit seems more pertinent than ever. If not, I may just give them old hard drives a little 'spin' to see if they even work, and who knows, maybe I did download some stuff...

At the time this was happening, Nuclear was the big bad bogie man in the room. There were protests at Greenham Common to do with nukes being stationed there, Pershing II, all kinds of shit like that. Greenpeace, who it turns out was funded by Russia had a major hand in it all. They used to 'fund' the Glastonbury festival.

Anyway, this shit really happened with regard to the MB's. But then again, did it in reality? Maybe it was a message, a warning to keep their big yaps shut. Loose lips sink ships and also make you drive your car in to a wall when the brakes are cut. Kind of thing.

911 came along and the whole world got swept up on that one and dined out on it for decades more to come. The Dead Microbiologists is a story that got lost in all of that fallout.

Let's not forget Dr. David Kelly though who did get whacked. He was the_ former head of the Defence Microbiology Division working at Porton Down, Kelly was part of a joint US-UK team that inspected civilian biotechnology facilities in Russia in the early 1990s and concluded they were running a covert and illegal BW programme._



			https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/David_Kelly_(weapons_expert)
		


Basically he came out against the British govt. and exposed their lies for their _Casus belli_ for invading Iraq. There's a couple of documentaries on him and you can get the full (or almost) story there. It was a big deal because it was obvious he was whacked. They found him with 2 paracetamol (Tyleno/acetaminophen) in his blood and a couple of slashed wrists, just mere yards from his home where he went for a walk.

He's probably the most famous example. But he wasn't involved in the rash of suicides/murders that took grip in the UK and later the US.

I know  https://www.whatreallyhappened.com/

had some stuff about the US spate of suicides/murders, but the site is kind of fucked at the moment.


---

Ok, just did another quick search. Let's see...



			https://sites.google.com/site/bioterrorbible/dead-scientists
		


_DEAD SCIENTISTS_​_*BIOTERRORBIBLE.COM: *Since May 19th, 1994, more than 100 scientists in the field of bio-terror, biology, genetics and medicine have been systematically targeted and subsequently eliminated. Most of these scientists died in horrible deaths resulting from car crashes, plane crashes, murder, suicides, poison, etc., etc., etc. In almost every single case, the perpetrators of these crimes were never apprehended, let alone tried or convicted. The war on scientists is a global phenomenon that continues until this day.

* horrible deaths resulting from car crashes*_

---



			https://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/world/scientists-deaths-are-under-the-microscope/article4134797/
		


Published May 4, 2002

_It's a tale only the best conspiracy theorist could dream up.

Eleven microbiologists mysteriously dead over the span of just five months. Some of them world leaders in developing weapons-grade biological plagues. Others the best in figuring out how to stop millions from dying because of biological weapons. Still others, experts in the theory of bioterrorism.

Throw in a few Russian defectors, a few nervy U.S. biotech companies, a deranged assassin or two, a bit of Elvis, a couple of Satanists, a subtle hint of espionage, a big whack of imagination, and the plot is complete, if a bit reminiscent of James Bond.

The first three died in the space of just over a week in November. Benito Que, 52, was an expert in infectious diseases and cellular biology at the Miami Medical School. Police originally suspected that he had been beaten on Nov. 12 in a carjacking in the medical school's parking lot. Strangely enough, though, his body showed no signs of a beating. Doctors then began to suspect a stroke.


*had been beaten on Nov. 12 in a carjacking*_

There you go, cars again!

---



			http://www.casi.org.uk/discuss/2003/msg03653.html
		


_The Very Mysterious Deaths

       Of Five Microbiologists
                              By Ian Gurney
www.caspro.com
                                  12-20-1



    It is a story worthy of a major conspiracy theory, the script for a Mel
    Gibson "Who dunnit?" action movie, or a blueprint for a contrived and
    unbeleivable episode of "The X Files". Except the facts surrounding this
    story are just that. Facts. The Truth. Five emminent microbiologists,
    leaders in their particular field of scientific research, either dead or
    missing in the last eight weeks, and a bizzare connection between one of
    the dead scientists and the mystery surrounding the death by Anthrax
    inhalation of a sixty one year old female hospital worker in New York.
    Sounds far fetched? Read on.

    Over the past few weeks several world-acclaimed scientific researchers
    specializing in infectious diseases and biological agents such as Anthrax,
    as well as DNA sequencing, have been found dead or have gone missing.


---_










						Frank Plummer, former head of the National Microbiology Lab, dead at 67
					

Dr. Frank Plummer, the former scientific director of Canada's National Microbiology Lab in Winnipeg, is being mourned as a “maverick.”



					winnipeg.ctvnews.ca
				




Published Tuesday, February 4, 2020 2:35PM CST

_    He died Tuesday at the age of 67.

    Canada’s chief public health officer described Plummer’s death as “*sudden*” in a statement where she referred to him as her mentor.


---_

I know people die. I know there are 'kooks' on the internet that believe in paranoid conspiracy theories. But even just listening to that earlier video I posted that was on Rumble, by that part time kooky and amazing Polly, well, the dots are joining together quite nicely. There's confirmation bias, there's reading too much in to things, but then again, there is stuff that is out there that is quite shocking that is obviously true, but no one bothers to look in to it further than just a cursory glance.

Unless your name is @Drain Todger that is. I can feel another major spergout coming on.

Glad to be part of the team. Fellow kooks...


----------



## mindlessobserver (May 23, 2022)

Otterly said:


> Yes, there were ‘parties’ in the canary islands that were basically international rave-n-buttsex orgies. Then Everyone went home and continued with the sex.


You know, when I asked if there was an international butt fucking convention somewhere I was being hyperbolic. I did not actually expect the answer to be yes.


----------



## Sparkling Yuzu (May 23, 2022)

Otterly said:


> Yes, there were ‘parties’ in the canary islands that were basically international rave-n-buttsex orgies. Then Everyone went home and continued with the sex.
> 
> It kind of does exist though and it doesn’t need millennia. Look at myxomatosis in rabbits. Introduce myxie, 99.9% of rabbits nuked, 0.01% of bunnies immune to a degree, they breed. Now you sometimes see one with it and it’s a bad way to go but for the most part, the disease doesn’t wipe out populations. Or rats and warfarin based poisons - Urban rats eat poison for lunch that would have killed then a decade ago (it’s a massive issue in urban pest control.) in humans, we know our genes are shaped by past plagues - the CF allele frequency in Europe is thought to be from that, and the Northern European resistance to HIV may be as well. I get your point about it not being a simple and total genetic immunity but populations do fairly quickly develop a gene frequency shift for catastrophic stuff that gives a degree of resistance. The classical sickle cell: malaria example is the one the textbooks most use. But everything does ot, from bacterial resistance to hiv resistance in humans.


Stop being a conspiratard otterly.


----------



## SneedEyeMitch (May 23, 2022)

mindlessobserver said:


> You know, when I asked if there was an international butt fucking convention somewhere I was being hyperbolic. I did not actually expect the answer to be yes.


This clown world, if you crack a joke, then clown world will make it a reality.

You just had to joke about the mass sodomy convention, and now we have monkey aids.


----------



## SCSI (May 23, 2022)

K-Hole said:


> Interesting video from Amazing Polly -
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Someone, reporting for duty. 





Your browser is not able to display this video.






Dog-O-Tron 5000v5.0 said:


> From the Boomer Remover to the Gen X Out



Born too early for the chickenpox jab, born too late for the smallpox vax.  Feelsbadman.  Good thing I've always adhered to a strict "no gay orgies" policy.


----------



## K-Hole (May 23, 2022)

_You know, when I asked if there was an international butt fucking convention somewhere I was being hyperbolic. I did not actually expect the answer to be yes._

They are just using the faggots as an easy shoe-in to garner a public consensus that there is indeed an actual problem in the first place. The second place being the filthy faggots are to blame after all, and I think that's something everyone can jump on the back of the bandwagon for.

Of course, it will turn out later, that no, faggots weren't responsible at all. In fact, they were victimised so give them more gibs and rights to terrorise the rest of us with again...

In the meantime, they really want you to bring out your inner biggot and expose yourself, so you can go on that naughty list, you know the one that gets your back doors kicked in later for wrong think (so to speak).

It's subtle in its way, but pretty crass for anyone on to their game. They are putting this out there now, but it will be quickly retracted when it gains traction (the disease, not the meme).

And the more people that scream "IT'S BECAUSE OF THOSE FUCKING FAGGOTS", the more they can righteously claim the high ground when they come with not just the cure for the disease (vaxx) but the wider cure for a society full of bigots - the real cleansing that society needs - more social control, greater social credit ratings...


I realise this is a fucking totally paranoid viewpoint to take. I don't offer it up in serious discussion. But little surprises me anymore. I knew this 'second-wave' was coming. They weren't going to stop after the 'Rona. They had to come up with something quick and strike while the old iron was hot. I guess this is the best that they could cook up in that short time.

It's perfect planning, perfect priming, perfect pumping, perfect persuasion...

I told everyone I knew in my social circles that a new virus would come, and that more vaxxes and lockdowns would be called for to cure it. Guess I'm right again.

Either I'm paying attention, or I'm psychic. And I really don't think I'm psychic.


---







---


EDIT:

God's work, that @SCSI does!



---


EDIT 2: 



			https://twitter.com/jsolomonReports/status/1528875090112299009
		







Also...



			https://gab.com/warrenvmyers/posts/108348963041618773
		




			https://media.gab.com/system/media_attachments/files/107/172/403/original/886f30e54a4f683e.jpeg


----------



## Manul Otocolobus (May 23, 2022)

Glad I'm not a microbiologist.


----------



## Haint (May 23, 2022)

Small pox outbreak? Finally that small pox vaccination will come in handy. Thanks Uncle Sam!


----------



## Agent Abe Caprine (May 24, 2022)

K-Hole said:


> She mentions Dr. Mark Buller the leading scientist on GoF research on different forms of the Pox virus. He created one so deadly that it killed all the mice. No vaccines or anything else could help them. In fact, he advised against the use of Vaccines when it comes to monkey pox. He was hit by a car whilst riding his bike and killed.


Note to self: Do not ride a bike after genociding mice.


----------



## contradiction of terns (May 24, 2022)

The monkey pox thing came on my radar when Biden mentioned it and I'm just waiting for it to become a thing. Hopefully it doesn't go anywhere, but I'm struggling not to think it's sus after the Eggroll Ebola.

One more Kiwi reporting for archival duty.


----------



## Aib Ld (May 24, 2022)

Since its monkeypox confirmed, its basically a nothingburger to everyone else except the gays. It's a time to be alert to watch who you're dating, everyone.
If it turns out to be smallpox but they're calling it monkeypox at first for whatever inane reason, then I wouldn't be surprised at that.
And...


K-Hole said:


> EDIT 2:
> 
> https://twitter.com/jsolomonReports...gab.com/warrenvmyers/posts/108348963041618773
> 
> ...


This is an absolutely disgusting thing to do.


----------



## IFukYorMom (May 24, 2022)

if this guy is accurate it spreads through every method of transmission, if you handle money from a poxxed fag you are probably going to catch it.


----------



## MasterBaiter (May 24, 2022)

Manul Otocolobus said:


> Glad I'm not a microbiologist.





Agent Abe Caprine said:


> Note to self: Do not ride a bike after genociding mice.


I never understood why these guys don't make at home sample that is activated after their death as final fuck you to the man . Like if i was in a job with high mortality rate by suicide by gunshots on the back of the head i would have taped a video showing huge middle finger to be released together with the plague . Like it boggles the mind


----------



## Gimmick Account (May 24, 2022)

I know you guys are hyped for homo holocaust but I'd be cautious about the gay thing. Remember when media was pushing the chink-bashing narrative really hard, which despite smelling like obvious bullshit let them cast sceptics as xenophobes for a while? That might not have been too effective but this feels suspiciously similar as a setup for round 2 and it's a lot closer to the core programming.
So please lynch responsibly and in moderation, I guess. I don't know. Whatever



ForgedBlades said:


> Are people really retarded enough to fall for this given what's happened over the last two years?


I don't think what real people actually believe has mattered at any point, man


----------



## Cybertonia (May 24, 2022)

IFukYorMom said:


> if this guy is accurate it spreads through every method of transmission, if you handle money from a poxxed fag you are probably going to catch it.


lmao it's like back in the 80s when people were convinced that toilet seats could spread aids


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (May 24, 2022)

Cybertonia said:


> lmao it's like back in the 80s when people were convinced that toilet seats could spread aids


Not only toilet seats but also phones in phone booths.


----------



## Stoicism Is For Losers (May 24, 2022)

K-Hole said:


> _You know, when I asked if there was an international butt fucking convention somewhere I was being hyperbolic. I did not actually expect the answer to be yes._
> 
> They are just using the faggots as an easy shoe-in to garner a public consensus that there is indeed an actual problem in the first place. The second place being the filthy faggots are to blame after all, and I think that's something everyone can jump on the back of the bandwagon for.
> 
> ...


Bro take your schizo meds please


----------



## Male Idiot (May 24, 2022)

If it only kills fags, it is not a big problem.


----------



## Colonel Gaddafi (May 24, 2022)

Has anyone seen the woke backlash against the media for using photos of African people suffering from an African disease? 




I hate these retards so much it’s unreal.


----------



## bearycool (May 24, 2022)

So this is what happens when the “return to monke”meme  goes literally viral.


----------



## Blobby's Murder Knife (May 24, 2022)

Manul Otocolobus said:


> Glad I'm not a microbiologist.


I wonder if I am on a list because I bought a couple of molecular and cell biology books, lol (maybe).  FTR, you can buy your own CRISPR kits online and knock yourself out having fun with that. The Odin has many such projects for sale.


----------



## Ron Jeremy Stan Account (May 24, 2022)

Gimmick Account said:


> I know you guys are hyped for homo holocaust but I'd be cautious about the gay thing. Remember when media was pushing the chink-bashing narrative really hard, which despite smelling like obvious bullshit let them cast sceptics as xenophobes for a while? That might not have been too effective but this feels suspiciously similar as a setup for round 2 and it's a lot closer to the core programming.
> So please lynch responsibly and in moderation, I guess. I don't know. Whatever


I couldn't agree more. Maybe it's the tinfoil hat speaking, but I find it highly suspicious that this new virus magically seemed to appear out of thin air right at the start of Pride Month when every business outside if the Middle East decides to decorate everything with tacky rainbow colors for 30 days. Reminds me almost of the initial spread of WuFlu and how it coincidenced with Chinese New Year, and how the left wing media made a strong push to ignore the danger and to instead hug a Chinese person in Chinatown in February 2020. Imagine this time the media encouraging everyone to have unprotected gay sex in Pride Month despite Monkeypox, lest ye be branded a bigot!


----------



## Mr Bunny (May 24, 2022)

Ron Jeremy Stan Account said:


> I couldn't agree more. Maybe it's the tinfoil hat speaking, but I find it highly suspicious that this new virus magically seemed to appear out of thin air right at the start of Pride Month when every business outside if the Middle East decides to decorate everything with tacky rainbow colors for 30 days. Reminds me almost of the initial spread of WuFlu and how it coincidenced with Chinese New Year, and how the left wing media made a strong push to ignore the danger and to instead hug a Chinese person in Chinatown in February 2020. Imagine this time the media encouraging everyone to have unprotected gay sex in Pride Month despite Monkeypox, lest ye be branded a bigot!


Maybe the elite class is based and redpilled and are purging the absolute retarded of society, by getting them to do retarded shit.


----------



## Raoul_Duke (May 24, 2022)

Mr Bunny said:


> Maybe the elite class is based and redpilled and are purging the absolute retarded of society, by getting them to do retarded shit.


Hahahahahahahahahahahahahaha

God no. The people in charge are myopic, greedy, and thankfully stupid individuals.


----------



## Mr Bunny (May 24, 2022)

Traincake said:


> The people in charge are myopic, greedy, and thankfully stupid individuals.


What does say about the people that voted for them?


----------



## Raoul_Duke (May 24, 2022)

Mr Bunny said:


> What does say about the people that voted for them?


Their PR team is pretty damn good.


----------



## Blake Chortles (May 24, 2022)

Lab director came in and had a special meeting about monkey pox. Very worldly person that is aways involved in “current thing”. They’re starting the process for this just like the coof. Frantically verifying test methods overnight, implementing new procedures, etc. its gonna be a thing and the retards are gonna bite. I don’t think this will get coof level but they can milk the shit out of this.

Another “current thing” coworker is straight. But asked immediately after the meeting, where it was mentioned its mainly an gay disease(not those words obviously), if he is at risk of getting it, hoping kids don’t get it, and is there a shot can he can get to not get it. Theres zero hope for a lot of people.


----------



## Irrational Exuberance (May 24, 2022)

Mr Bunny said:


> What does say about the people that voted for them?


"Voted?"


----------



## George Lucas (May 24, 2022)

Oppressed By Corn Flakes said:


> Just dumb ancedata, but I noticed far more people voluntarily wearing masks at Costco today. Costco is a hotbed of braindead NPCs, so I wonder if it is because the retards think that monkeypox is airborne and not fagborne, and even if they know that, just wear the mask To Be Sure.





Spoiler: Off-topic



Nearly every fucking loser I know asks me why I ‘don’t have a Costco card’. Nigger I have a (tiny) wife and a few (tiny) dogs. I don’t need to shop at a _fucking warehouse _for groceries.


----------



## Jack Awful (May 24, 2022)

It's funny.
They justified the revoking of rights in 2020 by saying "we have to, human rights don't matter in a health emergency."

If we suggest a ban of gay sex due to it spreading monkey pox they'd refuse because "it's a human rights violation".


----------



## FatalTater (May 24, 2022)

George Lucas said:


> Spoiler: Off-topic
> 
> 
> 
> Nearly every fucking loser I know asks me why I ‘don’t have a Costco card’. Nigger I have a (tiny) wife and a few (tiny) dogs. I don’t need to shop at a _fucking warehouse _for groceries.


Speaking of Costco-type places,


Spoiler: more off topic



I went with a friend to a Sam's Club a while back. They had incredibly froggy security at the doors. Those guys not only checked membership cards but STARED right into your soul like they were trying to read your mind or something. Government buildings only _wish _they had the guys at the Sam's Club keeping an eye on things.
Why such intense gatekeeping?
My only guess was that they don't want anyone looking around and realizing that the prices are the same per item as they are at Peasant Walmart. Who's going to pay to shop at the big store if they know that, and who, after paying to gain entrance, is going to admit it's just a fucking Walmart?


----------



## axfaxf (May 24, 2022)

I just love how all the Right Side of History "experts" are making sure, we don´t hate the gays for bringing more joy and pleasure to us all with the HomoPest.

For the record, I´ve got no problem with homosexual individuals. I just wish, they would stop being such faggots about it. And maybe, just maybe, stop fucking anything with a pulse. But I repeat myself.


----------



## George Lucas (May 24, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> Speaking of Costco-type places,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: more off topic
> ...





Spoiler: OT



I wouldn’t be surprised if it’s some weird liability. You’re mixing an industrial warehouse with food. You can omit various safety protocols if your warehouse isn’t open to the public (a lot of places like furniture stores get around this by having showrooms). There’s probably some kind of consumer protection that their members sign away with their membership.


----------



## Vecr (May 24, 2022)

I think it's gotten to the point that a vaccination campaign should seriously be considered, even just to stop the virus from getting into American and European animal populations. You really don't want it to be where for the foreseeable future you would have to deal with epidemics starting from animal to human transmission outside of Africa. Imagine the rats in New York City passing this thing around...


----------



## Blobby's Murder Knife (May 24, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> Speaking of Costco-type places,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: more off topic
> ...


It is just Walmart, but with some more selection.

I remember when I was living AZ and there was a Coscto and Sam's Club barely a 1/4 mile from each other. The Costco was always full to the gills, while the Sam's Club had low to moderate traffic. It made little sense as both had the same sort of items on offer for the same prices, but it was the virtue signalling point, goddamnit! I wish I had a Sam's Club near me, but Walmart closed all of the ones near me when they nationwide tardraged and shut many clubs in 2018 or 2019. Now there isn't one for 400 miles.


----------



## George Lucas (May 24, 2022)

Vecr said:


> I think it's gotten to the point that a vaccination campaign should seriously be considered, even just to stop the virus from getting into American and European animal populations. You really don't want it to be where for the foreseeable future you would have to deal with epidemics starting from animal to human transmission outside of Africa. Imagine the rats in New York City passing this thing around...


This is a stretch but it would be hilarious if the covid injection interferes with the effectiveness of the smallpox vaccine.

A _localized _smallpox vaccine campaign should begin. The vaccine is too dangerous to be employed worldwide again, and if this monkeypox business is allowed to get out of hand, then that’s what we’re going to be forced to do.


----------



## sperginity (May 24, 2022)

Vecr said:


> I think it's gotten to the point that a vaccination campaign should seriously be considered, even just to stop the virus from getting into American and European animal populations. You really don't want it to be where for the foreseeable future you would have to deal with epidemics starting from animal to human transmission outside of Africa. Imagine the rats in New York City passing this thing around...


every institution of public health betrayed the trust of the public, and even if this were a good idea, people are going to resist it because they got fucked over so recently. While many people got one or two vaccinations, only a minority got 3 or 4. Public opinion seems to have soured on vaccination campaigns. In fact, they fucked it up so badly that traditional childhood vaccination has plummeted. monkeypox isn't going to be shit compared to polio or measles outbreaks. 


George Lucas said:


> This is a stretch but it would be hilarious if the covid injection interferes with the effectiveness of the smallpox vaccine.
> 
> A _localized _smallpox vaccine campaign should begin. The vaccine is too dangerous to be employed worldwide again, and if this monkeypox business is allowed to get out of hand, then that’s what we’re going to be forced to do.


No one fully knows the implications of the new vaccines. I find it much more probable that they would interfere with disease prognosis than with additional vaccinations against unrelated organisms. From what I understand, vaccination against covid was a requirement for entry into the gay sex convention so we don't have any way to compare outcomes. If a bunch more people die than expected there will be no control group to figure out if it is the disease that changed or the patients.


----------



## General Disarray (May 24, 2022)

Hahaha suck it, fearmongers. Babby got this particular jab.



> Vaccination 40 years ago, even if not currently protective against smallpox disease, may offer some protection against a fatal outcome. A study of smallpox cases imported into nonendemic countries found that mortality was 52 percent among the unvaccinated, *11 percent among those vaccinated more than 20 years earlier *and 1.4 percent of those vaccinated within 10 years. Therefore, vaccination 40 years ago most likely does not confer protection against smallpox infection, but it may help to prevent a fatal outcome. Should you be exposed to smallpox in the future, you should definitely be revaccinated because vaccination after exposure to an infected smallpox patient, even four days later, can prevent smallpox disease.



From a 2003 article in Scientific American (which I think was still reputable then, I dunno):



			https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/i-was-vaccinated-against/


----------



## Ryuko Matoi (May 24, 2022)

If you get infected with the monkeypox, do you chimp out?
Overall this looks like *yet another* fear virus. Happened with SARS. Happened with Swine Flu. Happened with Bird Flu. Happened with Ebola. COVID-19 actually was successful.
Monkeypox just looks like the next step in the usual bullshit of a virus the old, the weak, and the unhealthy and every government riding it for as long as possible to squeeze out as many laws and control policies as possible.


----------



## Captain Wetbeard (May 24, 2022)

Isn't the smallpox vaccine just a cowpox inoculation? Most poxes aren't all that serious.
I don't understand the hype for monkeypox when I'm not aware of it killing anyone who isn't a nigger or a faggot.
It might have a 10% mortality rate in countries without sanitation, but that says nothing about the mortality rate for people who matter.


----------



## Manul Otocolobus (May 24, 2022)

Captain Wetbeard said:


> Isn't the smallpox vaccine just a cowpox inoculation?



No. Unless you travel back to the early 19th century in Bri*ain.


----------



## George Lucas (May 24, 2022)

Captain Wetbeard said:


> Isn't the smallpox vaccine just a cowpox inoculation? Most poxes aren't all that serious.
> I don't understand the hype for monkeypox when I'm not aware of it killing anyone who isn't a nigger or a faggot.
> It might have a 10% mortality rate in countries without sanitation, but that says nothing about the mortality rate for people who matter.


A lot of these ‘monkeypox’ cases haven’t actually been proven to be monkeypox. It could be smallpox or something else. Even if you survive, these pox diseases can leave scars. I don’t know how bad monkeypox scars, but smallpox scars prominently.


----------



## Sincere Sinner (May 24, 2022)

sperginity said:


> every institution of public health betrayed the trust of the public, and even if this were a good idea, people are going to resist it because they got fucked over so recently. While many people got one or two vaccinations, only a minority got 3 or 4. Public opinion seems to have soured on vaccination campaigns. In fact, they fucked it up so badly that traditional childhood vaccination has plummeted. monkeypox isn't going to be shit compared to polio or measles outbreaks.


Exactly. I have very commonly heard from people who are fairly agreeable and compliant on most restrictions and matters that they would not take another shot. I've also heard people VERY unwilling to vaccinate their children with the same shit they took themselves. Perhaps it is all talk when shit really comes to shovel; but even so it really shows a "compliance fatigue" and erosion of social cohesion to "sacrifice" with these measures.

The only question to me with Monkeypox is, will this be another Swine Flu/SARS/Ebola situation where journalists and other scum are just angling for sensationalized bullshit for NPC's to worry about and it amounts to nothing really? Or will it be a Covid 2 with the global full court press of restrictions, mandates, and other dystopian nonsense? I care very little about the actual disease itself until and unless it starts piling bodies in the fucking street.


----------



## contradiction of terns (May 25, 2022)

Tentative good news?

Monkeypox Outbreak ‘Not Normal’ But ‘Containable’ As Confirmed Cases Grow, WHO Says

I'd like to know what 'containing' it looks like before I fully relax, but Biden also walked back his 'we should all be deeply concerned' remark as well, so... maybe it's a nothingburger?


----------



## Larry David's Crypto Fund (May 25, 2022)

Gays are getting pox on the peen. (Twitter)


----------



## George Lucas (May 25, 2022)

Larry David's Opera Cape said:


> Gays are getting pox on the peen. (Twitter)
> 
> View attachment 3317530View attachment 3317531View attachment 3317532View attachment 3317533


So the lesions were only on the penis, and you can only spread it via direct contact.

So how is this not an STD but genital herpes is?


----------



## FightenGnome (May 25, 2022)

Changed later said:


> 2 weeks to flatten the curve lads.



I'd say I don't think I can go through with it again but who am I kidding, the government, shops and almost everyone I know will go through with it like trained dogs and I won't have a choice in the matter.


----------



## Captain Wetbeard (May 25, 2022)

contradiction of terns said:


> Tentative good news?
> 
> Monkeypox Outbreak ‘Not Normal’ But ‘Containable’ As Confirmed Cases Grow, WHO Says
> 
> I'd like to know what 'containing' it looks like before I fully relax, but Biden also walked back his 'we should all be deeply concerned' remark as well, so... maybe it's a nothingburger?


Containing it involves not putting your dick in the asses of British men, which might be hard for some of you but most of us will be fine.


----------



## FightenGnome (May 25, 2022)

sperginity said:


> every institution of public health betrayed the trust of the public, and even if this were a good idea, people are going to resist it because they got fucked over so recently. While many people got one or two vaccinations, only a minority got 3 or 4. Public opinion seems to have soured on vaccination campaigns. In fact, they fucked it up so badly that traditional childhood vaccination has plummeted. monkeypox isn't going to be shit compared to polio or measles outbreaks.



This is an argument I get into when discussing things with the Vaxxed people I know. Many of the vaxxed I talk to are now in like this strange middle camp where they don't want more shots, but also think they did the right thing and that unvaxxed people were acting irresponsible. I tell them that a major problem in regards to the vaccination, assuming it was safe and effective, is that the government acted irresponsibly and killed public trust in those institutions. 

The one and done vaccinated people are going to have a hard time swallowing a second pandemic. Right now the government needs to give them pats on the shoulder for compliance and call them heroes, not send another virus or force another lockdown. 

Sometimes I believe I have come full circle on things and believe governments in the West just want to cause as much destabilization as possible. Everything is so completely mismanaged at the top that the governing institutions truly live in a bubble without a single person telling them to pull the emergency breaks on certain things, or there is some sort of willful negligence with an arrogance we haven't seen since the Bourbons.


----------



## Raoul_Duke (May 25, 2022)

FightenGnome said:


> This is an argument I get into when discussing things with the Vaxxed people I know. Many of the vaxxed I talk to are now in like this strange middle camp where they don't want more shots, but also think they did the right thing and that unvaxxed people were acting irresponsible. I tell them that a major problem in regards to the vaccination, assuming it was safe and effective, is that the government acted irresponsibly and killed public trust in those institutions.
> 
> The one and done vaccinated people are going to have a hard time swallowing a second pandemic. Right now the government needs to give them pats on the shoulder for compliance and call them heroes, not send another virus or force another lockdown.
> 
> Sometimes I believe I have come full circle on things and believe governments in the West just want to cause as much destabilization as possible. Everything is so completely mismanaged at the top that the governing institutions truly live in a bubble without a single person telling them to pull the emergency breaks on certain things, or there is some sort of willful negligence with an arrogance we haven't seen since the Bourbons.


It absolutely is a mix of incompetence and conceit unseen since Louis XIV. And it's all through the system.


----------



## sperginity (May 25, 2022)

FightenGnome said:


> Sometimes I believe I have come full circle on things and believe governments in the West just want to cause as much destabilization as possible. Everything is so completely mismanaged at the top that the governing institutions truly live in a bubble without a single person telling them to pull the emergency breaks on certain things, or there is some sort of willful negligence with an arrogance we haven't seen since the Bourbons.


personally I am sure this is because everyone knows the president isn't really in charge. So there is absolutely no accountability for decision-making, and a bunch of weirdos with ideological leanings of various sorts are calling the shots instead, but you can't find out exactly who. Because you can't find out exactly who is really in charge, you can't find out exactly why anything is happening .Some of those people have no clue what they are doing for non-ideological reasons. This guy writes pretty well about the decline being seen currently: https://chrisbray.substack.com/p/grey-gardens-nation?s=r  One thing i know for sure is, the people who see clear disaster coming keep warning everyone they can. Like this article shows how many people from the trucking industry are warning about what comes after diesel shortages, and for covid/medical shit there are countless high profile professionals who raised alarm very early and didn't get any traction. In fact, they were all punished. It is the same story over and over again. 



Larry David's Opera Cape said:


> Gays are getting pox on the peen. (Twitter)
> 
> View attachment 3317530View attachment 3317531View attachment 3317532View attachment 3317533


in literally any other circumstance this would rightly be labeled a sexually transmitted infection, but no one will because of politics. How fucking stupid. We deserve to fail as a species.


----------



## Lichen Bark (May 25, 2022)

For those saying we need to vaccinate now, remember the cost of corruption. The majority of people have lost faith in public health institutions, and big pharma. As a result there won't be any hurry to rush into another vaccine campaign. Even if it turns out a group of scummy scientists engineered this, and even if we had bodies piling in the the streets, I still wouldn't blame anyone for resisting public health measures, because of what we all witnessed over the past 2.5 years. Lies upon lies, and bullshit heaped on bullshit, all to line corrupt peoples pockets. That's the price of corruption, and perhaps if we are reminded of this cost, we might try to prevent it from taking such a strong hold in the future.


----------



## Dysnomia (May 25, 2022)

Larry David's Opera Cape said:


> Gays are getting pox on the peen. (Twitter)
> 
> View attachment 3317530View attachment 3317531View attachment 3317532View attachment 3317533



And they'll still bareback with peenie pox. You know they will.

Can we just call it peeniepox? Weeniepox? Dickpox sounds funny too. 



sperginity said:


> personally I am sure this is because everyone knows the president isn't really in charge. So there is absolutely no accountability for decision-making, and a bunch of weirdos with ideological leanings of various sorts are calling the shots instead, but you can't find out exactly who. Because you can't find out exactly who is really in charge, you can't find out exactly why anything is happening .Some of those people have no clue what they are doing for non-ideological reasons. This guy writes pretty well about the decline being seen currently: https://chrisbray.substack.com/p/grey-gardens-nation?s=r  One thing i know for sure is, the people who see clear disaster coming keep warning everyone they can. Like this article shows how many people from the trucking industry are warning about what comes after diesel shortages, and for covid/medical shit there are countless high profile professionals who raised alarm very early and didn't get any traction. In fact, they were all punished. It is the same story over and over again.
> 
> 
> in literally any other circumstance this would rightly be labeled a sexually transmitted infection, but no one will because of politics. How fucking stupid. We deserve to fail as a species.



Instead we get tweets about how homophobic it is to think that way. Imagine if the AIDS epidemic was brand new in Current Year. Media would have to dance around the fact that it's mostly gays getting it until it inevitably spreads due to blood donations, sharing dirty needles and closet cases/bisexuals having sex with their female partners.

I don't think this is pandemic panic worthy. But it's enough for gay men to consider wrapping their junk to stem the spread. They got soft because of Prep and "muh zero virus load". If you can't be responsible just stick to a fleshlight shaped like an anus.


----------



## Mega Black (May 25, 2022)

Captain Wetbeard said:


> Containing it involves not putting your dick in the asses of British men, which might be hard for some of you but most of us will be fine.


Guess I'll have to put my flight to Britain for their annual Gay Britbong Buttsex Convention on hold. Damn, that shit's the highlight of my Summer.


----------



## sperginity (May 25, 2022)

Dysnomia said:


> Instead we get tweets about how homophobic it is to think that way. Imagine if the AIDS epidemic was brand new in Current Year. Media would have to dance around the fact that it's mostly gays getting it until it inevitably spreads due to blood donations, sharing dirty needles and closet cases/bisexuals having sex with their female partners.


from what I understand, that is exactly how anthony fauci responded to AIDS, as well as obsessing over finding a vaccine for HIV and ignoring cheap generic drugs. The media didn't go along with sympathizing with gays for various reasons, and by the time anyone cared much there was not any real accountability for having fucked up so badly. many of the mistakes were repeated for the pandemic.

now that the general public sympathizes with gay people, the response to health problems within the gay community is equally unhelpful, just unhelpful in a totally different way. A well functioning public health apparatus wouldn't sway with public opinion at all, much less be able to swing so radically as to miss the middle ground with every change. It seems likely to me that positions of unelected authority occupied by single persons (NIAID director, cdc director, etc) are an obvious problem. Even making 3 people agree on policy can cut way down on problems. Thankfully it seems that specific senators are extremely eager to begin such a process after mid terms. I am hopeful.


----------



## Abominacione (May 25, 2022)

it took 2 years of monkeh incubation but it's all coming around... prepare for Covipox.
Monkeys 'escape with COVID-19 samples' after attacking lab assistant


----------



## Sarcastic sockpuppet (May 25, 2022)

Larry David's Opera Cape said:


> Gays are getting pox on the peen. (Twitter)
> 
> View attachment 3317530View attachment 3317531View attachment 3317532View attachment 3317533


I thought people were being their lovely homophobic self but  it does seems that gay orgies are spreading this one.
Someone should remind them that we invented condoms and if you are not monogamous you need to use those.

(And if you think you are in a monogamous hetero relationship but you Bae  travels a lot or is the life of the party and has plenty of opportunities to cheat... get tested from time to time)


----------



## WinnieTheJew (May 25, 2022)

Unyielding Stupidity said:


> Blame the homosexuals for being unable to master the arcane art of _using a condom_, starting yet another sexually-transmitted pandemic as a result.


I blame them for being faggots who will fuck anything with a hole in it, including a monkey. Normal people who don't fuck monkeys don't get monkey fuck-flu. Simple as.


----------



## Sarcastic sockpuppet (May 25, 2022)

WinnieTheJew said:


> I blame them for being faggots who will fuck anything with a hole in it, including a monkey. Normal people who don't fuck monkeys don't get monkey fuck-flu. Simple as.


Factually untrue, you can get monkeypox in a multitude of other ways, like getting bit by a squirrel.


----------



## Toy Soldier (May 25, 2022)

Sarcastic sockpuppet said:


> Factually untrue, you can get monkeypox in a multitude of other ways, like getting bit by a squirrel.


Are you assuming that squirrel's sexuality?

Edit: The squirrel in question -


----------



## Sarcastic sockpuppet (May 25, 2022)

Toy Soldier said:


> Are you assuming that squirrel's sexuality?


Neither you or the squirrel are using your genitals in that configuration. Squirrel are too dumb to have kinks.

If the fags spreading it in backrooms and then people joking about that make people think it's only sexually transmitted, it would be an issue with prevention. You don't need to fuck someone infected to get it, you can just get it by contact. You shouldn't hug people who have weird zits.
I mean I don't care if people get it and die as long ( as long it's not me!) I just have an autistic need to correct people who are wrong. But in Africa people get it by getting bit and not by ass-fucking monkeys


----------



## K-Hole (May 25, 2022)

https://twitter.com/DowdEdward/status/1527676102092632064?t=fQt9GAV6uRbSjx7xTEvMpA&s=01
		














Full article:



			https://wholistic.substack.com/p/hyper-mutated-monkeypox-strain-predicted?s=r
		



Archive:



			https://archive.ph/yKQjT


----------



## SCSI (May 25, 2022)

K-Hole said:


> https://twitter.com/DowdEdward/status/1527676102092632064?t=fQt9GAV6uRbSjx7xTEvMpA&s=01
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Local archive of the NTI paper your article references.  ("Strengthening Global Systems to Prevent and Respond to High-Consequence Biological Threats".


----------



## contradiction of terns (May 26, 2022)

Captain Wetbeard said:


> Containing it involves not putting your dick in the asses of British men, which might be hard for some of you but most of us will be fine.



Whew. For a minute there I thought I might have to give up my quarterly ritual of eating a live monkey brain. What a relief.


(Archive)

LOL. Shit. I thought it being GRIDS: Redux was just the Kiwi Farms being sarcastic.


----------



## Quijibo69 (May 26, 2022)

AIDS 2: Monkey Booglo


----------



## WrenchWring (May 26, 2022)

If I had a nickle for every time a disease native to monkeys started quickly spreading among the gay community, I'd have two nickles. Which isn't a lot, but it's weird that it's happened twice. I wonder why the gays keep getting monkey diseases?


----------



## Blasterisk (May 26, 2022)

WrenchWring said:


> I wonder why the gays keep getting monkey diseases?


They keep playing with their food.


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (May 26, 2022)

Toy Soldier said:


> Are you assuming that squirrel's sexuality?
> 
> Edit: The squirrel in question -
> View attachment 3320792


That squirrel is lucky to not live in the Middle East.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (May 26, 2022)

So is this the next Current Thing of Current Year then?


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (May 26, 2022)

Well well well, looks like TPTB at the NHS try to make monkeypox more scarier.


			https://www.zerohedge.com/political/nhs-just-edited-their-monkeypox-page-make-it-scarier
		



> _Via Off-Guardian.org,_
> 
> A few days ago the UK’s National Health Service (NHS) edited their Monkeypox page to alter the narrative in a few key ways.
> 
> ...


----------



## weegrumpy (May 26, 2022)

Super-Chevy454 said:


> Well well well, looks like TPTB at the NHS try to make monkeypox more scarier.
> 
> 
> https://www.zerohedge.com/political/nhs-just-edited-their-monkeypox-page-make-it-scarier


Heh I noticed that, I’ve got stuff on my laptop as well about this. Strange innit?


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (May 26, 2022)

weegrumpy said:


> Heh I noticed that, I’ve got stuff on my laptop as well about this. Strange innit?


Indeed and there might be more than meet the eyes.


----------



## MushroomLandTV (May 26, 2022)

2 more years of NEETdom! (or wage slavery)


----------



## valis (May 26, 2022)

Super-Chevy454 said:


> Well well well, looks like TPTB at the NHS try to make monkeypox more scarier.
> 
> 
> https://www.zerohedge.com/political/nhs-just-edited-their-monkeypox-page-make-it-scarier


This also seems like an overreaction if true: 




https://twitter.com/BNODesk/status/1529803899644805121 

Perhaps it's all just part of Operation Save Big Dog.


----------



## SneedEyeMitch (May 26, 2022)

Well, I have hopes that it's not gonna be covid 2 lockdown boogaloo if the normies in my life are something to go by, they're basically calling it a gay disease, and mocking anyone who catches it must be a fag.


----------



## Ratboy Genius (May 26, 2022)

Forgive me if this has been said already, but uhhhhhh is anyone else thinking of the simian flu from planet of the apes? Which was created in a lab...
I, for one, welcome our inevitable ape overlords and the downfall of society.


----------



## I'mma real anime gurl (May 26, 2022)

Come in for AIDs 2, stay for juicy microbiologist sucidies.


----------



## Toy Soldier (May 26, 2022)

Ratboy Genius said:


> Forgive me if this has been said already, but uhhhhhh is anyone else thinking of the simian flu from planet of the apes? Which was created in a lab...
> I, for one, welcome our inevitable ape overlords and the downfall of society.


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (May 26, 2022)

valis said:


> This also seems like an overreaction if true:
> 
> View attachment 3322990
> https://twitter.com/BNODesk/status/1529803899644805121
> ...


The way Big Dog had gone, it might be better if they throw him under the bus.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (May 26, 2022)

A recurring theme in the Current Things of Current Year: fearmongering.

They wanted you to be afraid of the coof.

They wanted you to be afraid of the Ukraine thing.

They wanted you to be afraid of women losing rights in the abortion thing.

Now they want you to be afraid of some monkey-related disease?


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (May 26, 2022)

ToroidalBoat said:


> A recurring theme in the Current Things of Current Year: fearmongering.
> 
> They wanted you to be afraid of the coof.
> 
> ...


And if it still don't work, they'll said beware of World War III.


----------



## Lichen Bark (May 26, 2022)

@K-Hole https://kiwifarms.net/threads/monkeypox-general.119376/post-11995875
Informative, but I every time I read one of these articles I start going:


----------



## mindlessobserver (May 26, 2022)

SneedEyeMitch said:


> Well, I have hopes that it's not gonna be covid 2 lockdown boogaloo if the normies in my life are something to go by, they're basically calling it a gay disease, and mocking anyone who catches it must be a fag.


Unfortunately the Pox Virus family is a pretty nasty customer for humans. And unlike Influenza or Corona viruses it has a bad habit of persisting on surfaces. I would stop buying clothes for the next year. Lord knows who tried that shit on at Macy's. God help you if you shop at thrift stores.


----------



## AMERICA (May 26, 2022)

This is why I only have gay buttsex with my husband, the way God intended.


----------



## FightenGnome (May 26, 2022)

Ratboy Genius said:


> Forgive me if this has been said already, but uhhhhhh is anyone else thinking of the simian flu from planet of the apes? Which was created in a lab...
> I, for one, welcome our inevitable ape overlords and the downfall of society.



> You will be put in the cage
> You will be fed by your monkey overlords
> You will be studied by Chimp-human scientists
> You will breed with beautiful 20 year old blondes
> You will kiss the monkey woman when she grows too attached with her research
> You will obey Dr. Zaius 
> You will feel fulfilled.


----------



## K-Hole (May 26, 2022)

Toy Soldier said:


> View attachment 3323805




Forsooth, 'twas those damned dirty apes!







If nothing else, that scene is a masterclass in "how to not overact".


----------



## FatalTater (May 26, 2022)

I remember a few internet weirdos got nervous about the Netflix show "Sweet Tooth" because of a virus and then human/animal hybrids, but they seem quiet now.



			https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sweet_Tooth_(TV_series)


----------



## Jannetje Schaft (May 26, 2022)




----------



## Dog-O-Tron 5000v5.0 (May 27, 2022)

Jannetje Schaft said:


> View attachment 3324857


More like "Hands up, please shoot me!"


----------



## cumster (May 27, 2022)

new deadly strain of covid?


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (May 27, 2022)

K-Hole said:


> Forsooth, 'twas those damned dirty apes!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And this classic scene was parodied in a good way.


----------



## FarmerKhourtney (May 27, 2022)

I feel that there’s something they’re not sharing yet (obviously) 
CDC travel advisory mentioned not using creams that are made with wild animal products (tf?!) and
Not eating or touching bushmeat. 
I’m sure someone’s done something gross and they won’t disclose it yet because “muh stigma”


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (May 27, 2022)

Jannetje Schaft said:


> View attachment 3324857


That desserve a


----------



## Cellofayne (May 27, 2022)

Just read that Canada's Monkeypox spread most likly originated at a Montreal sauna called G.I. Joes....

https://globalnews.ca/news/8873527/canada-monkeypox-origin-montreal-sauna/


----------



## FarmerKhourtney (May 27, 2022)

“He actually got it from G.I. Joe. So this is the suspected epicentre of the epidemic,” Pilarski told Global News.”
Cmon the jokes are literally writing themselves now


----------



## Keystone (May 27, 2022)

Cellofayne said:


> Just read that Canada's Monkeypox spread most likly originated at a Montreal sauna called G.I. Joes....
> 
> https://globalnews.ca/news/8873527/canada-monkeypox-origin-montreal-sauna/





FarmerKhourtney said:


> “He actually got it from G.I. Joe. So this is the suspected epicentre of the epidemic,” Pilarski told Global News.”
> Cmon the jokes are literally writing themselves now


Too many body massages and giving people the stick.


----------



## Shek$il (May 27, 2022)

REPENT!





Your browser is not able to display this video.




REPENT!


----------



## Rumpled Foreskin (May 27, 2022)

Keystone said:


> Too many body massages and giving people the stick.


NO - DON’T GIVE HIM THE STICK!!


----------



## Cat Bread (May 27, 2022)

Cellofayne said:


> Just read that Canada's Monkeypox spread most likly originated at a Montreal sauna called G.I. Joes....
> 
> https://globalnews.ca/news/8873527/canada-monkeypox-origin-montreal-sauna/


I Googled the business thinking that it was some kind of health spa dedicated to serving the gays, turns out that you can rent full on "dungeons" at this fine establishment. It looks like the kind of place where you can contract an STI just from breathing while on the premises.


----------



## Manul Otocolobus (May 27, 2022)

K-Hole said:


> View attachment 3321073



This has been proven conclusively untrue. The fully sequenced genome that was published has proven that. I linked the pre-print paper that discusses this in the article thread for monkeypox here on Kiwi Farms.


----------



## TheSkoomer (May 28, 2022)

Rumpled Foreskin said:


> NO - DON’T GIVE HIM THE STICK!!


YOU'RE NOT MY DAD!


----------



## ducktales4gameboy (May 28, 2022)

Cat Bread said:


> I Googled the business thinking that it was some kind of health spa dedicated to serving the gays, turns out that you can rent full on "dungeons" at this fine establishment. It looks like the kind of place where you can contract an STI just from breathing while on the premises.



I looked it up too and you're understating it:



			
				some gay travel guide said:
			
		

> Large gay sauna in Montreal. Spread over three floors you’ll find private rooms you can rent. There are various public play areas with slings, hot tubs, glory holes, a sauna, steam room and TV lounge.
> 
> This place can get busy and you’ll find plenty of cruising action.
> 
> ...



Once again, we all lose due to the degenerates being as stereotypical as possible.


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (May 28, 2022)

I have successfully avoided loads of infected semen up my cornhole so I feel like I’m pretty safe from PoofterCoof. Just to be even safer though I will blast Slayer from a Bluetooth speaker anytime anything faggy approaches me


----------



## teriyakiburns (May 28, 2022)

Rumpled Foreskin said:


> NO - DON’T GIVE HIM THE STICK!!


I'm a computer!


----------



## Narcotics (May 28, 2022)

You telling me i'll have to spend 2 more years of my life miserably because fags refuse to close their saunas and have gay orgies? fuck this gay earth.

On a more serious note, we've known about this thing since the 60's if i remember right, with almost all cases being from niggas at africa (where the thing came from originally) since it spreads mostly through rats, squirrels, mice, and other rodents, you know, the things you eat when hunger kicks in and there's nothing else to pick from, that explains the "don't eat bush meat" thing. 

There's outbreaks in other parts of the world from time to time, if i remember right there were a spike in cases in the US because some prairie dogs that were being sold as pets had it. The weird part here is that it's starting to spread around Europe in a rate that wasn't seen before, some reasons could be:
1) The virus has found a way to become more contagious via human to human infection, unlike human to animal like it was originally.
2) Humanity hasn't had to worry about pox-like viruses (specially smallpox) ever since the 80's, after the smallpox vaccines stopped being applied to the general public the effects started to wear down, no inmunity was being forged, and so we are becoming more vulnerable to pox-like viruses.
3) fags infect eachother through sex and then spread it to their relatives/friends/known ones through casual contact before symptoms like rashes appear, making it obvious they're a walking biohazard, and so they spread it around.
4) Because of the long incubation period of weeks, the cases we are seeing now likely come from events that happened in April.

Now, although you can notice some similarities, monkeypox and the 'rona are two different things, some key differences are that unlike rona, monkeypox main way of spreading is trough physical contact, touching an infected's body fluids, skin rashes, clothing, sex, etc. There's back and forth with all the articles i've been reading about the possibility of it also being airborne in a way, some say it can spread through microdroplets, other says only in big concentrations so i'll leave you to believe which one is the good one, most of the spread is done  through skin contact from the fluid that bursts from the pustules (fucking disgusting by the way). Because of this, it's less contagious than corona, so all the people getting infected probably had close encounters with people who hadn't showed signs of being infected themselves (because apparently it takes some days before your skin starts to look like bubble wrap).

But people don't give a shit about what i just said, most just care to know how lethal this can be, and the answer is; It shouldn't be enough to flat out kill you, but it depends.
There's 2 variants, one which is the least lethal one (around 1% lethality) and is the one that apparently is spreading around, and the other which is deadlier (10%, but i'll touch on why this depends later) and has the potential to be more infectious, this one supposedly is still only around africa.
The reason i say it depends it's because before europe started showing alot of cases, most of them stayed isolated to Africa only, and as we all know, Africa isn't known for it's quality of life, hygiene, and medical treatment, so all that we know about how lethal it can be is based on data collected from Africa, this will obviously hit different in countries with better quality of life, for all we know it might not hit as badly as it does in Africa, to make it quick: niggas have it hard because they live in shit conditions.

There's also something interesting, and it's that apparently, the smallpox vaccine is around 85% effective against monkeypox, since both are from the -pox family it' makes sense that you would get some cross resistance against it. Apparently for what i've been reading, smallpox vaxxs are applied to people who were very close to an infected just in case. As of the date i'm writing, no one has died of it *yet*, and apparently there hasn't been many people that had to be urgently hospitalized because of it.

I fucking hate twitter but here's a bit of a thread that goes more in detail about the monky pox. It appears that it shows coding from the same proteins as a sequence from 2018 which makes it very likely that it’s not actually changed to be more infecitous. (there are different RNA sequences that code the same proteins and it’s the proteins that do the actual work of a virus, so you often get the RNA changing without changing the proteins because it continues to work the same way as before). 



Spoiler: pic



full thread here






Monkeypox is a DNA virus, and those are better at repairing and preventing errors making it unlikely it’s mutated to suddenly cause ass cancer or shit like that.

I agree that the whole "bio terrorism monkypox virus spread" scenareo simulation is bizarre as hell, but i'll compare it to the simulations of asteroids hitting earth that NASA alongside other space agencies do time to time, they're quite interesting actually, they simulate the event showing how the govs of the world would react to it, if it could be derailed/destroyed, and they even do bits when the thing will crash and they talk about country wide evacuation efforts and fatalities. The monkeypox sim is still gloomy as hell, but eh, i guess that part is up to personal interpretation.


I would get into all the schizo rambling about how the elite oligarchs planned this out to kill gorillions, but i'll leave that to other schizos to handle.


----------



## Vecr (May 28, 2022)

For some reason I can't reply, but @Narcotics : "there are different RNA sequences that code the same proteins" That's correct, but some sequences coding the same protein can be more optimal than others, if it's done intentionally it's called "codon optimization". Better codon optimization can cause more infection virus particles to be produced from each infected cell, and faster. It can increase the total number of expressed proteins per infected person for sure.


----------



## Narcotics (May 28, 2022)

Vecr said:


> For some reason I can't reply, but @Narcotics : "there are different RNA sequences that code the same proteins" That's correct, but some sequences coding the same protein can be more optimal than others, if it's done intentionally it's called "codon optimization". Better codon optimization can cause more infection virus particles to be produced from each infected cell, and faster. It can increase the total number of expressed proteins per infected person for sure.


Oops, gotta admit i forgor bout that detail .
Now that you put it like that, it's another possible explanation as to why it seems like it's spreading outside of africa in a rate that wasn't seen in other years, hell, the first case of monkeypox on my country was confirmed today,
I'm talking out of my ass, but personally i don't believe it will be as bad as corona, mostly because as of now, there's more proof of it's main (but not the only) source of transmition being physical contact, unlike corona's coof fest, and because we have better knowledge on how to treat -pox viruses. The real question is what measures will be taken to prevent it from spreading around, thus having more time in a human body to better adapt to it? smallpox vaccines have been a thing for decades, but i don't see a general push to vax people soon, specially because they do carry risks since it's fucking smallpox. There's also glorious pride month coming up, and both fags and normies will do a good job at having some physical contact with eachother.


----------



## Sneed's Feed And Seed (May 28, 2022)

FarmerKhourtney said:


> “He actually got it from G.I. Joe. So this is the suspected epicentre of the epidemic,” Pilarski told Global News.”
> Cmon the jokes are literally writing themselves now






Another child taken too soon by monkeypox.


----------



## mindlessobserver (May 28, 2022)

Shek$il said:


> REPENT!
> 
> View attachment 3326827
> 
> REPENT!


One of the most underrated animated movies of all time. Here is the entire song just because THUS SAITH THE LORD!


----------



## Sekirodiealot (May 28, 2022)

Fingers crossed so another lockdown doesn't start.


----------



## K-Hole (May 28, 2022)

Manul Otocolobus said:


> This has been proven conclusively untrue. The fully sequenced genome that was published has proven that. I linked the pre-print paper that discusses this in the article thread for monkeypox here on Kiwi Farms.



All good my good man. Thank you for correcting me and my erroneous information.

This was the bad info in question:







Sometimes I effortpoast, sometimes I shitpost, sometimes I just throw shit against the wall to see what sticks.

My bad.

If you have the time, and it's not too much trouble, would you happen to have a quick link for that (_the pre-print paper that discusses this in the article thread for monkeypox_)?

I'm kinda curious but maybe some other Kiwis might find it way more interesting.

Thanks again.


----------



## BubbleButt (May 28, 2022)

Niggers need to stop fucking monkeys


----------



## contradiction of terns (May 29, 2022)

Atlantic article about why the gays can't be quarantined because their spaces are fundamental to their identity.

See how far you can read without getting angry.



> Gay Men Need a Specific Warning About Monkeypox​Tiptoeing around the issue carries its own risks.
> By Jim Downs
> 
> About the author: Jim Downs, a history professor at Gettysburg College, is the author of Maladies of Empire: How Colonialism, Slavery, and War Transformed Medicine.
> ...



LOL.


> Rather than treating bathhouses, clubs, and dance parties exclusively as spreaders of infectious diseases, they should be recognized as potential promoters of sexual health. For decades, it was common to find a bucket of a condoms at the entrance of many bars, alongside posters and leaflets with information about safe sex. LGBTQ organizers have ample practice with informing their communities about a possible health threat and championing safe-sex practices.


----------



## Dog-O-Tron 5000v5.0 (May 29, 2022)

The only way to spare the feelings of the gays will be harsh punative measures, quarantines, and mandatory vaxxing of all the population. Calling it now.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (May 29, 2022)

Sekirodiealot said:


> Fingers crossed so another lockdown doesn't start.


If this were before Clown World, there wouldn't be any - at least beyond any commie regimes. Just like with the swine and bird flus.

But this is Mega Clown World 2020+, so it shouldn't be a surprise if there's yet another endless "New Normal" coof-like scamdemic...


----------



## Some Badger (May 29, 2022)

Got a little ground report testimony for you guys from NYC. Made a day trip there yesterday to Brighton Beach cause I’m bored, it’s a long weekend and I like Russian food. While I don’t think I saw a single covid PSA on the subways or billboards, I did notice that more people are wearing masks than they did earlier this month when I was there for work.

I suspect that news of monkeypox has prompted the weak of constitution to muzzle up again en masse because the city isn’t aggressively bribing, condescending or threatening people to get the jab anymore. The trend also seems to be inversely proportional to Manhattan because the only people I saw wearing masks down there was the occasional elderly couple (usually it was the woman).

If the clowns running NYC wanted to create a city of “pandemic-ready” residents (i.e. an entire community in constant fear of germs), they sort of succeeded because at least a quarter of this city has gone the way of Pavlov’s dog again. I really hope monkeypox ends up being a nothingburger so these people look like proper retards.


----------



## Humpin Henry (May 29, 2022)

Predictive programming is here. If you thought the COVID measures were authoritarian you haven't seen shit yet


----------



## God's drunkest driver (May 29, 2022)

If monkeypox turns out to be contagious enough that people who don't fuck men actually have to worry about it, is the monkeypox vaccine experimental, rushed, and highly oversold gene therapy? Or is it a conventional vaccine that made it through the typical long-term trials without the corner cutting and desparate PR spewing we saw with the covid vaccines? I read briefly something about old-school smallpox vaccines having protective value.


----------



## George Lucas (May 29, 2022)

God's drunkest driver said:


> If monkeypox turns out to be contagious enough that people who don't fuck men actually have to worry about it, is the monkeypox vaccine experimental, rushed, and highly oversold gene therapy? Or is it a conventional vaccine that made it through the typical long-term trials without the corner cutting and desparate PR spewing we saw with the covid vaccines? I read briefly something about old-school smallpox vaccines having protective value.



It’s the smallpox vaccine.


----------



## Lichen Bark (May 29, 2022)

God's drunkest driver said:


> If monkeypox turns out to be contagious enough that people who don't fuck men actually have to worry about it, is the monkeypox vaccine experimental, rushed, and highly oversold gene therapy? Or is it a conventional vaccine that made it through the typical long-term trials without the corner cutting and desparate PR spewing we saw with the covid vaccines? I read briefly something about old-school smallpox vaccines having protective value.


To the best of my initial searching into this subject DRYVAX was the oldest smallpox vaccine, and got a license in 1931, then comes ACAM2000 liscensed in 2015, then JYNNEOS in 2021. So seven years of data for ACAM2000 and not even a year of safety data for JYNNEOS, although I haven't deep dived into the trials for it at all. 40 years of data for DRYVAX, but they don't make it anymore.

ACAM2000 and JYNNEOS are not gene therapies. ACAM2000 is a replication-competent _Vaccinia virus, and _JYNNEOS_ is a replication deficient Vaccinia virus. _So looks like they are live virus-type vaccines. Bonus fact: "Based on ACAM2000 clinical studies, myocarditis and/or pericarditis occur in 1 in 175 adults who get the vaccine for the first time. Because of the documented risk for myocarditis after receipt of both ACAM2000 and mRNA COVID-19 vaccines (_12_) and the unknown risk for myocarditis after JYNNEOS, persons might consider waiting 4 weeks after orthopoxvirus vaccination (either JYNNEOS or ACAM2000) before receiving an mRNA COVID-19 vaccine, particularly adolescent or young adult males."

Apparently you can also spread the virus vaccine from ACAM2000 to other people, and it can cause some serious adverse events depending on who gets exposed, I guess that's why they are trying to switch to this replication deficient JYNNEOS. Although sometimes these replication defficient viruses manage to regain replication ability.
CDC website

How does ACAM2000 work? It sounds pretty metal:


https://www.fda.gov/vaccines-blood-...am2000-smallpox-vaccine-questions-and-answers


Spoiler: Differences between DRYVAX and ACAM2000


----------



## sperginity (May 31, 2022)

jikkyleaks posted something yesterday night about the sequencing of the current strain of monkeypox. 



			https://twitter.com/Jikkyleaks/status/1531466517657055232
		



			https://archive.ph/TusED
		


they seem to be hunting for proof of their hypothesis that this was released by ukraine (or a ukraine ally like the USA) in order to blame russia. says the linked evidence shows that the virus was in serial passage experiments in order to enhance it.  I hope one of you autists pours over the links, I can't generate the interest level needed to do it myself.


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (May 31, 2022)

And there's more than meet the eyes, not surprising to see that SOB Fraudci was involved in more ways than one.


			https://www.thegatewaypundit.com/2022/05/confirmed-fauci-funding-research-potential-monkeypox-cures-viral-disease-global-outbreak/
		



> Dr. Tony Fauci and the National Institute of Allergy and Infectious Diseases (NIAID) was funding research into potential monkeypox cures shortly before the global outbreak.
> 
> This news was reported earlier today at The National Pulse.:
> 
> ...


----------



## contradiction of terns (Jun 1, 2022)

Quarantining is discrimination/homophobia. REEEEE!
LGB Alliance ‘insults’ gay men with call to shut venues over monkeypox (archive)

Also... wut?



> And even if you do catch it, you’ve got options for swift treatment. Monkeypox is related to smallpox and the same vaccines work against both. The CDC alone stockpiles more than 100 million doses of the pox vaccines.
> 
> Not only can the latest and best pox vaccine, Jynneos, prevent infection—it also works as a therapy after infection, Heymann pointed out. “It changes the virus.” The catch is, you have to take a dose within a few days of getting sick.


Monkeypox Is Spreading During Sex—and That Is Actually a Relief (archive)


----------



## Fetish Roulette (Jun 1, 2022)

contradiction of terns said:


> Quarantining is discrimination/homophobia. REEEEE!
> LGB Alliance ‘insults’ gay men with call to shut venues over monkeypox (archive)
> 
> Also... wut?
> ...


We're in the "go hug an Asian" phase of the next pandemic. Once they realize the chance to cement their emergency powers this presents, gay people will be kicked to the curb in the same way Asians were.


----------



## REGENDarySumanai (Jun 1, 2022)

I'm not going to put any stock into this unless this becomes like the 2003 outbreak.


----------



## Irrational Exuberance (Jun 1, 2022)

Humpin Henry said:


> Predictive programming is here. If you thought the COVID measures were authoritarian you haven't seen shit yet


It's not clear what you're referring to - the article doesn't seem to reference to those sort of measures.



> Here’s what you need to know.
> *Could monkeypox cause a lockdown?*​
> Hussain Abdeh, clinical director and superintendent pharmacist at Medicine Direct, said monkeypox is “definitely not another Covid, so people needn’t fear us becoming locked down in our homes”.
> He added: “Monkeypox is better understood than Covid was at the start of the pandemic.”
> ...





> Martin Michaelis, professor of molecular medicine at the University of Kent, echoed this, as he said that if “nothing unforeseen happens”, then it “seems unlikely that monkeypox will cause an outbreak at the scale of Covid-19”.
> The professor explained that monkeypox does not spread as easily as Covid, as you can easily be infected by a person with Covid if you are in the same room as them for a short while without direct contact.
> However, people tend to need to be in much closer contact for monkeypox to be transmitted, with the virus spread by touching someone with the infection, using the same bedding or by them directly sneezing or coughing at you, noted Prof Michaelis.
> 
> ...


----------



## sperginity (Jun 1, 2022)

monkey pox update from robert malone. not great.



			https://rwmalonemd.substack.com/p/monkey-pox-update?s=r
		

https://archive.md/qG3V4
the tl dr portion:


> Those not versed in academic science talk may be shaking their head by this point, and probably getting ready to post a comment along the lines of “Why don’t you just tell us that this means in simple language?”
> So, at the risk of oversimplification:
> 
> Looks like the Monkeypox outbreak comes from a single original virus source. Following the teachings of the “Multiple working hypothesis” model for arriving at scientific “truth” (which was a core part of my education as a young scientist), a) *this could be (for example) a “natural” single jump event* from some infected animal into a single human somewhere in the world (who presumably had some relationship to the *Maspalomas Gay Pride *event*). Or b) it could have come from an intentional release of a viral isolate. Mixed news - could be good or bad*
> ...


----------



## The Curmudgeon (Jun 1, 2022)

I don't know about you guys, but after two years of COVID drama I'm actually numb to this. God, Fate, or whatever has decided we'll endure another pandemic. Whoopty doo! What else is new?


----------



## Behavioral Sink (Jun 2, 2022)

The Curmudgeon said:


> I don't know about you guys, but after two years of COVID drama I'm actually numb to this. God, Fate, or whatever has decided we'll endure another pandemic. Whoopty doo! What else is new?


Same. I feel like most of our ancestors used to live shorter, harder lives. We're just going back to that. Quality of life hasn't always been a straight linear progression through all of human history. It's like a roller coaster with loops. We're just on the backside of one of those loops, in the roller coaster arc of history. 

I like to think of viruses as living organisms with their own ecology. It gives me peace of mind. Nature is doing nature, with much success. Who are humans to be above nature? People get diseases and die. It is what it is.


----------



## sperginity (Jun 2, 2022)

The Curmudgeon said:


> I don't know about you guys, but after two years of COVID drama I'm actually numb to this. God, Fate, or whatever has decided we'll endure another pandemic. Whoopty doo! What else is new?


it looks increasingly like other human beings decided that we will endure another modified disease, for reasons that are likely political. There is nothing stopping it from happening over and over.  all anyone needs to cook up this shit is a lab, some lab animals, and some staff (they don't need to be the best biologists, this isn't that complicated to achieve). the raw materials (viruses, bacteria) are widely available. using serial passage experiments only requires lab animals and time, which can make the pathogens deadlier than they ever would become naturally. we were lucky that covid was as mild as it was. we really could end up killing the entire species this way, because all it would really require is bad luck on the part of whoever is releasing the newest disease. these things are too complex to truly predict the end result.


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Jun 3, 2022)

The Curmudgeon said:


> I don't know about you guys, but after two years of COVID drama I'm actually numb to this. God, Fate, or whatever has decided we'll endure another pandemic. Whoopty doo! What else is new?



Now then you mention it, American Thinker posted this article wondering if monkeypox will replace Covid?








						Will Monkeypox Replace COVID as the Next Great Democrat Scam?
					

As dire COVID warnings fade from public view, they are being replaced by a new health clarion call: monkeypox. Is this a real existential threat to life or is monkeypox the next Democrat (COVID) scam?  The evidence on the COVID scam is incontrovert...




					www.americanthinker.com
				





> June 3, 2022
> Will Monkeypox Replace COVID as the Next Great Democrat Scam?​By Deane Waldman, M.D.
> 
> As dire COVID warnings fade from public view, they are being replaced by a new health clarion call: monkeypox. Is this a real existential threat to life or is monkeypox the next Democrat (COVID) scam?
> ...


----------



## A Welsh Cake (Jun 3, 2022)

I caught it guys help I’ve developed opposable thumbs and the concept of using tools I don’t like it.


----------



## Massa's Little Buckie (Jun 3, 2022)

A Welsh Cake said:


> I caught it guys help I’ve developed opposable thumbs and the concept of using tools I don’t like it.


How does it feel, returning to monke?


----------



## The Curmudgeon (Jun 3, 2022)

> Will Monkeypox Replace COVID as the Next Great Democrat Scam?
> 
> 
> As dire COVID warnings fade from public view, they are being replaced by a new health clarion call: monkeypox. Is this a real existential threat to life or is monkeypox the next Democrat (COVID) scam?  The evidence on the COVID scam is incontrovert...
> ...


----------



## Suburban Bastard (Jun 3, 2022)

Anyone dead yet?


----------



## Thiletonomics (Jun 3, 2022)

A possible case of Monkeypox has been reported in Hawai'i.

(Archive)


----------



## George Lucas (Jun 3, 2022)

It makes a lot of sense for a country like Russia or the Ukraine to make a virus that targets gayness.


----------



## ArnoldPalmer (Jun 4, 2022)

Hey look another fake or manufactured disease I don't give a shit about. Next.


----------



## Crystal Coomer (Jun 9, 2022)

Rhode Island Department of Health Announces Probable Case of Moneypox ; Risk to Rhode Islanders Remains Low

Source

Archive



Spoiler: Article



The Rhode Island Department of Health (RIDOH) today announced the first probable monkeypox case in a male in his thirties and a resident of Providence County. The person has tested positive for an orthopox virus, and confirmation for monkeypox is pending testing at the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC). This case is believed to be related to travel to Massachusetts.

RIDOH is conducting contact tracing to identify individuals who may have been exposed to the patient while he was infectious. Contacts will be monitored by RIDOH for three weeks after their last day of exposure. This contact tracing approach is the most appropriate given the nature and transmission of the virus. The individual is hospitalized and in good condition.

To protect patient privacy, no further information will be provided. RIDOH is identifying and monitoring the patient's close contacts. No additional positive cases have been detected in Rhode Island.

"While monkeypox is certainly a concern, the risk to Rhode Islanders remains low – even with this finding. Monkeypox is a known – and remains an exceedingly uncommon – disease in the United States. Fortunately, there is a vaccine for monkeypox that can be given before or after exposure to help prevent infection," said Interim Health Director James McDonald, MD, MPH. "RIDOH continues to engage in active case finding and we have been communicating the latest information with healthcare providers so that they have the information they need to help us 'identify, isolate, and inform'."

Monkeypox is not known to spread easily among humans; transmission generally does not occur through casual contact. Human-to-human transmission occurs primarily through direct contact with body fluids, including the rash caused by monkeypox. Transmission might also occur through prolonged, close, face-to-face contact. The time from someone becoming infected to showing symptoms for monkeypox is usually 7?14 days but can range from 5?21 days. Infected people are not contagious before they show symptoms.

Symptoms of monkeypox include fever, headache, muscle aches, exhaustion, and swollen lymph nodes. Infected people develop a rash, often beginning on the face then spreading to other parts of the body, that turns into fluid-filled bumps (pox). These pox lesions eventually dry up, scab over, and fall off. The illness typically lasts 2?4 weeks. Currently, there is no proven, safe treatment for monkeypox, though the limited evidence available indicates that smallpox treatments may be useful. Most people recover with no treatment.

Anyone who has symptoms of monkeypox should call their healthcare provider before going to the office for an appointment. Let them know you are concerned about possible monkeypox infection so they can take precautions to ensure that others are not exposed.

CDC is also tracking multiple clusters of monkeypox that have been reported in recent weeks in several countries that don't normally report monkeypox, including Portugal, Spain, and the United Kingdom. While anyone who has been in close contact with a confirmed or suspected monkeypox case can acquire monkeypox, people who have recently traveled to a country where monkeypox has been reported or men who have sex with other men are currently at a higher risk for monkeypox exposure. It is important to avoid stigmatizing any groups that may be considered at higher risk of exposure to the disease.

Anyone, regardless of sexual orientation, can spread monkeypox through contact with body fluids, monkeypox sores, or shared items (such as clothing and bedding) that have been contaminated with fluids or sores of a person with monkeypox. Monkeypox virus can also spread between people through respiratory droplets typically in a close setting, such as the same household or a healthcare setting. Common household disinfectants can kill the monkeypox virus.


----------



## This Is Hard To Do (Jun 9, 2022)

ArnoldPalmer said:


> Hey look another fake or manufactured disease I don't give a shit about. Next.


It's not fake or manufactured you fucking subhuman retard


----------



## Escaped Abortion (Jun 9, 2022)

Invisible Crane said:


> It's not fake or manufactured you fucking subhuman retard


At least no one's willing to touch you or be touched by you, so you can mark yourself safe from Monkey Pox on Facebook and Twitter.


----------



## This Is Hard To Do (Jun 9, 2022)

Escaped Abortion said:


> At least no one's willing to touch you or be touched by you, so you can mark yourself safe from Monkey Pox on Facebook and Twitter.


It's arbourne, why do you think the CDC recommended facemasks on flights again https://youtu.be/n9lbTA01IOI


----------



## Escaped Abortion (Jun 9, 2022)

Invisible Crane said:


> It's arbourne, why do you think the CDC recommended facemasks on flights again https://youtu.be/n9lbTA01IOI


They also took back that right away.  Keep up.  

Plus, they never said it was airborne, but that it could rarely be droplet.  Even then if that was truly the case you would have had a greater explosion of cases after the gay orgies it spread at, like even worse than the cruise ships of olds during the start of covid.

It primarily spreads through the sores and fomites from objects that sores have touched.  Like, joining the train on that one guy's ass the rest of the convention has already tapped.   It's why other viruses in its family are spread by milking cows and filthy blankets.

Make sure to bring your own toilet seat if you ever decide to brave leaving your house again and have nature call.


----------



## teriyakiburns (Jun 9, 2022)

You mean I can't just breathe deep and return to monke? Dammit.


----------



## Escaped Abortion (Jun 9, 2022)

teriyakiburns said:


> You mean I can't just breathe deep and return to monke? Dammit.


Maybe if you go to an anime con the air will be thick with disease and body fluids enough to have that chance.


----------



## UmQasaan (Jun 9, 2022)

How come no one has died?


----------



## Escaped Abortion (Jun 9, 2022)

UmQasaan said:


> How come no one has died?


Most of the people it killed in Africa were half-starved children... so reasonably healthy western gays fucking like rabbits on coke can still survive it with little more than genital battle scars.

Our scale of dangerous disease is really skewed by how generally malnourished and environmentally stressed people were before modern technology.  Considering that plenty of disease we have had the same drop in fatality rate at the time various vaccines came onto the market, refrigeration improving food quality and population level nutrition could actually have as much or more to do with it.


----------



## ArnoldPalmer (Jun 9, 2022)

Invisible Crane said:


> It's not fake or manufactured you fucking subhuman retard


Prove it.


----------



## Thiletonomics (Jun 9, 2022)

Hawai'i has reported that the total number of possible Monkeypox cases, has gone up to 3. (Archive)



Spoiler: Article



HONOLULU (HawaiiNewsNow) - Hawaii has reported a third probable case of monkeypox, and Health Department officials said the patient has no travel history and appears to have contracted the virus after attending a social gathering.

Authorities said the case means monkeypox is now likely “in the community.”

The state Health Department announced the news Thursday, and officials said they’re still looking for a link between the third patient and the first two.

“If we can’t link it to any of the existing cases ... then that would mean that they got it somewhere else from in the community. So that’s why we’re saying that this is very significant,” said deputy state Epidemiologist Dr. Nathan Tan.

He added the state has ordered vaccine that can ease the symptoms of monkeypox.

Hawaii reported its first probable case of monkeypox about a week ago. The second case was linked to the first one.

All three probable cases are adults who live on Oahu.

Q&A: Monkeypox is making headlines in the US. Here’s what you need to know​State Health Department officials said the third case is a worrisome sign.

But while they urged vigilance, they said the virus remains a low risk to the general public. Monkeypox typically requires very close contact to pass from one individual to another.

The cases are part of an outbreak of monkeypox emerging in Europe and the U.S.

So far, the CDC has reported at least 45 cases of monkeypox nationwide.

Monkeypox typically begins with flu-like symptoms and swelling of the lymph nodes. Patients also experience a rash or sores on the face and body. Individuals generally become ill within 21 days of exposure.

The CDC has said that many of the cases are among gay, bisexual and other men who have sex with men, suggesting some populations may need to take extra precautions. However, anyone who has been in close contact with someone with monkeypox is at higher risk of infection and should monitor symptoms closely.

_This story will be updated.

Copyright 2022 Hawaii News Now. All rights reserved._


----------



## Crystal Coomer (Jun 10, 2022)

ArnoldPalmer said:


> Prove it.


Stop being a retarded faggot.


----------



## Brazen Wanker (Jun 10, 2022)

Is that man gay, british or both?


----------



## Vecr (Jun 10, 2022)

Germany's STIKO (like the US's ACIP) is recommending that promiscuous gays and bisexuals get vaccinated with MVA-BN (Imvanex in Germany) to try to stop the spread. https://promedmail.org/promed-post/?id=8703793 https://archive.ph/Hx4Ax https://www.reuters.com/business/he...nds-imvanex-adults-risk-monkeypox-2022-06-09/ https://archive.ph/ajn1Y I think all countries should be doing this, I still don't know where the 1 million doses Bavarian Nordic says the US has are, someone really needs to look for them.


----------



## Dambusters' Dog (Jun 10, 2022)

Brazen Wanker said:


> Is that man gay, british or both?


He says "there have been cases outside our community" after 1:58, thereby admitting he is gay. I was surprised, because the television news media usually try to not to disclose this information. Maybe they are becoming more honest again.


----------



## The Ugly One (Jun 10, 2022)

UmQasaan said:


> How come no one has died?


Because the Lord is merciful and willing to give sodomites a chance to repent.


----------



## BruceyBoy (Jun 11, 2022)

Damn you bongs are a degenerate bunch


----------



## Escaped Abortion (Jun 11, 2022)

BruceyBoy said:


> Damn you bongs are a degenerate bunchView attachment 3375718


Not fucking someone with sores on their cock is apparently just too much of a sacrifice for some.

Maybe they think it would just be rude or racist to not get plowed by the guy from Africa even if it looks like he rubbed his dick with poison ivy.

Seriously, just stop being a public use cum dumpster for a few months.  Maybe you can just make a gay pod and only fuck the same 2-3 guys for that time period.


----------



## Male Idiot (Jun 11, 2022)

Hungarian anti government paper on state info:


			https://m.hvg.hu/itthon/20220531_Megjelent_a_majomhimlo_Magyarorszagon
		


They do not contend with the Hungarian SCIENCE that it isn't airborn.

Tl,dr , this is a glorified fag boils std. Not even lethal. It isn't fake nor manufactured, but it is mostly something that spreads from faggot to faggot by buttfucking.
This is just the same as tripper and clap and the gonorrea.

Not a public safety issue unless your country is full of fags... sucks for the west.


----------



## BruceyBoy (Jun 11, 2022)

Male Idiot said:


> Not even lethal.


Sadly


----------



## Badungus Kabungus (Jun 11, 2022)

No comment.


			https://www.cp24.com/mobile/news/toronto-bathhouse-workers-among-first-to-be-offered-monkeypox-vaccine-1.5942928


----------



## bebopsingh (Jun 11, 2022)

Next virus is the Harambe-hepatitis.


----------



## contradiction of terns (Jun 11, 2022)

Some speculation about airborne monkeypox.

(Archive)



> Officials at the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention on Friday pushed back against the idea that the monkeypox virus can spread through the air, saying the virus is usually transmitted through direct physical contact with sores or contaminated materials from a patient.
> 
> The virus may also be transmitted by respiratory droplets expelled by an infected patient who comes into physical contact with another person, they said. But it cannot linger in the air over long distances.
> 
> ...


----------



## Puff (Jun 12, 2022)

contradiction of terns said:


> Some speculation about airborne monkeypox.
> 
> (Archive)


So I'm hearing that we need to wear the mask to keep the gays from spitting in our mouths.


----------



## ArnoldPalmer (Jun 13, 2022)

Crystal Coomer said:


> Stop being a retarded faggot.



I asked you to prove it.


----------



## Meat Target (Jun 13, 2022)




----------



## BullDogsLipBrandClamjuice (Jun 13, 2022)

Has someone drawn a sexy Monkey Pox Chan yet??


----------



## Vecr (Jun 13, 2022)

BullDogsLipBrandClamjuice said:


> Has someone drawn a sexy Monkey Pox Chan yet??


I doubt that would be easy, people would just keep thinking "monkey" when they hear Monkeypox. Some people might like that though...


----------



## Puff (Jun 13, 2022)

BullDogsLipBrandClamjuice said:


> Has someone drawn a sexy Monkey Pox Chan yet??


If not, how not?


----------



## teriyakiburns (Jun 13, 2022)

BullDogsLipBrandClamjuice said:


> Has someone drawn a sexy Monkey Pox Chan yet??


It would have to be a trap.


----------



## George Lucas (Jun 13, 2022)

Meat Target said:


> View attachment 3384434


Let’s call it gaypox.


----------



## bebopsingh (Jun 13, 2022)

NFT Pox


----------



## The_MmmBop_Gang (Jun 14, 2022)

To my mind, a 'sexy monkeypox chan' should be a dude in drag covered in seeping pustules, trying to pass as a sexy plague waifu. Since it primarily infects gays at the moment, it would only make sense and would be a wonderful way to enrich the plagye waifu meme with that sweet LGBT diversity. This is PRIDE month, after all...


----------



## Male Idiot (Jun 14, 2022)

BullDogsLipBrandClamjuice said:


> Has someone drawn a sexy Monkey Pox Chan yet??



Black girls are hard to make sexy even for anime.


----------



## TVBForever (Jun 14, 2022)

Wow, this new Planet of the Apes movie is looking decent so far.


----------



## MasterBaiter (Jun 14, 2022)

Well boyos it looks like alex joneses of the internet were right all along the giy who makes vaccines and went on joe Rogan to explain why its a bad idea to vaxx people with genetic treatment that hasn't been tested properly went through a paper about monkey pox and its gene sequence . Apparently is more sussy than nick with catboys 



			https://rwmalonemd.substack.com/p/monkey-pox-update?s=r
		


At the end he explains in plain English what it means for us illiterates 

Paging @Drain Todger 
Get your sleuthing lucky underwear buddy he has them linked in his post 

The part that matters for us plebes

- Looks like the Monkeypox outbreak comes from a single original virus source. Following the teachings of the “Multiple working hypothesis” model for arriving at scientific “truth” (which was a core part of my education as a young scientist), a) this could be (for example) a “natural” single jump event from some infected animal into a single human somewhere in the world (who presumably had some relationship to the Maspalomas Gay Pride event). Or b) it could have come from an intentional release of a viral isolate. Mixed news - could be good or bad
- The authors have confirmed that this new outbreak virus maps to the "(less disease-causing) West African group (clade) of Monkeypox viruses. Good news
- This single source virus could have come from West Africa or could have come from United Kingdom, Israel or Singapore (consistent with either hypothesis a or b). Mixed news - could be good or bad
- Despite the sequences indicating that the virus is most closely related to those isolated in 2018-2019, it is significantly different. This could be due to natural evolution or due to laboratory engineering/gain of function “research” (consistent with hypotheses a) and b). Generally bad news. Basically, the authors are indicating that they believe that genome of this virus is either evolving more rapidly than one would expect from a double stranded DNA poxvirus, (left unsaid, or somebody has been messing around with it).
- The authors speculate that the pattern of mutations are consistent with the effects of a natural cellular protein with the abbreviated name of APOBEC3. For those who want to dive into the molecular virology of APOBEC3, here is a nice 2015 J Immunology review. For those seeking the “Cliff Notes” abridged version, see Wikipedia. For the obsessives or aficionados, note that APOBEC3 is associated with specific pattern of base changes- (C→ U). On the basis of their hypothesis regarding the potential role for APOBEC3, I infer that the authors must have detected a statistically significant fraction of C→ U changes in the current isolates relative to the 2018-2019 isolates. Mixed news - could be good or bad. Still does not differentiate between hypothesis a) or hypothesis b).
- Here is the rub. While APOBEC3 is associated with cellular resistance (yet another form of “innate immunity” - isn’t molecular virology and cell biology amazing!) to HIV (and presumably other retroviruses), a quick pubmed search reveals that Poxviruses are resistant to the mutational effects of APOBEC3! For example, see this 2006 paper published in “Virology”. Frankly, whether through lack of curiosity or fear of attack from government controlled media and journals, the failure of the authors to even mention this Virology article is a major oversight at best. My inference and interpretation? On the basis of this sequence analysis report from the INSA team cited above, to me this is looking more like a laboratory manipulated strain than a naturally evolved strain. Bad news.
- Furthermore, this double stranded DNA virus, infections by which have historically been self-limiting, appears to be evolving (during the last few days!) to a form that is more readily transmitted from human to human. Bad news.

In conclusion, the preponderance of current evidence is pointing towards a hypothesis for the origin of this outbreak which is increasingly consistent with prior “war game” scenario planning, remarkably akin to that which occurred during Event 201, which posits emergence of an engineered Monkeypox virus into the human population during mid-May of 2022.


----------



## Drain Todger (Jun 14, 2022)

MasterBaiter said:


> - Here is the rub. While APOBEC3 is associated with cellular resistance (yet another form of “innate immunity” - isn’t molecular virology and cell biology amazing!) to HIV (and presumably other retroviruses), a quick pubmed search reveals that Poxviruses are resistant to the mutational effects of APOBEC3! For example, see this 2006 paper published in “Virology”. Frankly, whether through lack of curiosity or fear of attack from government controlled media and journals, the failure of the authors to even mention this Virology article is a major oversight at best. My inference and interpretation? On the basis of this sequence analysis report from the INSA team cited above, to me this is looking more like a laboratory manipulated strain than a naturally evolved strain. Bad news.


Serial passage, probably.






						Serial passage - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




You can force pathogens to "evolve" faster by growing them in a cell culture and treating them like a horticulturist might treat plant cultivars, selecting the ideal strains, running them through another culture, and so on, cycling them through multiple generations very rapidly.

The advantage of this technique is that it doesn't leave any of the telltale marks of genetic tampering. It produces what looks like a "natural" virus.

Same thing with SARS-CoV-2.



			https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC8667538/
		




> The origin of the PCS is interesting, given that recombination occurs only moderately in human coronaviruses (Pollett et al. 2021). The possibility has been raised that the PCS was artificially inserted into the spike protein in a gain of function (GOF) experiment, prior to entry of the virus into the human population (Segreto and Deigin 2020). Indeed, SARS-CoV-1 spike protein has had a PCS inserted in a GOF experiment, albeit in pseudotyped lentiviruses which are safer to use (Follis et al. 2006). With SARS-CoV-2, the GOF scenario is difficult to examine from sequence analysis alone given the short length of the PCS, which means that it effectively 'blends' into the much longer spike protein backbone sequence. Whether introduced by human agency or natural selection, this sequence conformity would act to enhance functional compatibility with the rest of the spike protein. ‘No-see-um' approaches leave no trace of artificial ligation as the restriction sites do not remain in the final sequence after ligation; this approach has been used previously for altering the SARS-CoV-1 genome (Baric and Sims 2005). The rationale for using 'no-see-um' approaches for coronavirus genome manipulation are unclear. If the PCS was inserted for malign purposes, this blending effect would have a deceptive role in obscuring its engineered origin, representing a form of deceptive cue mimicry.
> 
> In addition to direct genetic manipulation of the virus, another potential GOF scenario is that of serial passage of the virus ancestor through humanized mice (Sirotkin and Sirotkin 2020). One purpose of serial passage experiments is to observe how pathogens might adapt to a new host after an initial zoonotic host jump (Ebert 1998), while the use of humanized mice allows mutations that might lead enhanced infectivity in humans to be identified. For example, in serial passage experiments in humanized mice, simian immunodeficiency virus (SIV) was evolved into HIV (Schmitt et al. 2018). Escape of such an enhanced pathogen has the potential to cause an epidemic, although HIV is less contagious than a respiratory virus.



Ralph Baric is an expert in these techniques, at least with SARS-like viruses. I have no idea who the major Monkeypox manipulation experts are.



MasterBaiter said:


> In conclusion, the preponderance of current evidence is pointing towards a hypothesis for the origin of this outbreak which is increasingly consistent with prior “war game” scenario planning, remarkably akin to that which occurred during Event 201, which posits emergence of an engineered Monkeypox virus into the human population during mid-May of 2022.


They always wargame it.

You know who one of the major figures at Event 201 was? George Fu Gao. You know who was also directly involved in the Global Virome Project sponsored by USAID and actualized by DTRA and NIH funding? George Fu Gao.



			https://www.science.org/doi/10.1126/science.aap7463
		


Look at the list of authors.



> DENNIS CARROLL, PETER DASZAK, NATHAN D. WOLFE, GEORGE F. GAO, CARLOS M. MOREL, SUBHASH MORZARIA, ARIEL PABLOS-MÉNDEZ, OYEWALE TOMORI



Dennis Carroll is a USAID guy and possible CIA asset. Peter Daszak is definitely a CIA asset. Nathan Wolfe was involved with both EcoHealth Alliance and DARPA, and was a close associate of Ghislaine Maxwell and Jeffrey Epstein. George Fu Gao is a commie apparatchik. They were all working together on the same project to "catalog" viruses.

Now, here's an analysis of the 2021 Monkeypox report:



			https://threadsirish.substack.com/p/did-you-know-that-a-2021-report-predicted
		


NTI was founded by Sam Nunn and Ted Turner.



			https://www.nti.org/about/people/sam-nunn/
		


The same Sam Nunn for which the Nunn-Lugar act is named.

The same Nunn-Lugar act that put DTRA's tendrils in foreign biolabs, like the ones in Ukraine funded by Metabiota, Nathan Wolfe's company.



			https://www.defense.gov/News/News-Stories/Article/Article/689971/dtra-program-helps-nations-tackle-biological-threats/
		




> The precursor to the Defense Threat Reduction Agency’s Cooperative Biological Engagement Program, or CBEP, began in November 1991 after the fall of the Soviet Union as a U.S. threat reduction and nonproliferation effort.
> 
> The Nunn-Lugar Cooperative Threat Reduction Program initially sought to protect dissolving Soviet countries’ nuclear infrastructure from rogue nations and terrorist groups, according to a 2014 Congressional Research Service report.
> 
> By 1996, Congress had expanded the program to include protection from chemical, biological and radiological materials and weapons, and later to include broadening the program to countries beyond the original 15 that emerged from the Soviet Union’s dissolution.





			https://gizadeathstar.com/2022/03/the-biolabs-disturbing-allegations/
		




> Now, any way one slices it, "biological research facilities" in the hands of governments give me pause, particularly as a narrative seems to be being prepared that Russia will use chemical or biological weapons in the Ukraine, particularly after Victoria "F the EU" Nuland mentions this in the context of "those research materials" falling "into the hands of Russian forces."
> 
> Now, wait a minute. I thought the Ukraine's "biological research facilities" were supposedly fairly benign; that certainly is the intent of her words. And besides, the Soviet Union collapsed some time ago, and the 2005 agreement to prevent proliferation of biotechnology related to pathogens and expertise surely was long enough ago that these labs and anything dangerous or potentially dangerous could have been shut down by now.  If all that's fairly benign (it sort of reminds you of the benign non-gain-of-function gain of function research the National Institute of Health was conducting in Wuhan, doesn't it?), then why be the _slightest_ bit concerned that Russian forces would get their hands on it?





			https://www.nationalgeographic.com/culture/article/new-high-tech-laboratory-in-kazakhstan-to-fight-plague-outbreaks
		




> In a dusty suburb near Almaty, Kazakhstan, where the Soviet-era buildings still hint at a different time, a slice of high-tech modernity has arrived—in the form of a $102 million biosecurity laboratory.
> 
> The Central Reference Laboratory (CRL) will open in 2015 and offer high-security lab space for scientists to study dangerous diseases and provide early warning of potential outbreaks. (Read about the global war on disease.)
> 
> The facility, funded by the United States Defense Threat Reduction Agency (DTRA) and the Nunn-Lugar Cooperative Threat Reduction Program, will have the additional benefit of giving stable employment to scientists who might otherwise be tempted to sell their high-level and potentially destructive knowledge to hostile groups, said Lt. Col. Charles Carlton, director of the DTRA offices in Kazakhstan.



They used nuclear, biological, and chemical disarmament initiatives and "biosurveillance" as a pretense and a cover for secret rearmament. The target? Civilians. Everywhere. Ordinary people. Population reduction and intentional democide by way of viruses.

Do people even vaguely understand what is happening, here? This is glowie shit from top to bottom. It all points straight back at the United States Agency for International Development, the Defense Threat Reduction Agency, and the US Central Intelligence Agency, and you know what? Every one of the sons of bitches involved in this is guilty of motherfucking _treason_.


----------



## Cycleye (Jun 14, 2022)

As re-naming Monkeypox is afoot, because of the monkey fee-fees, i suggest POX-201 to the WHO. Game it and name it.


----------



## Badungus Kabungus (Jun 14, 2022)

Cycleye said:


> As re-naming Monkeypox is afoot, because of the monkey fee-fees, i suggest POX-201 to the WHO. Game it and name it.


I thought we're calling it "the gay plague" now.


----------



## TVBForever (Jun 14, 2022)

Badungus Kabungus said:


> I thought we're calling it "the gay plague" now.


Can we just call it HIV 2.0: The Squeakuel: The Quickening?


----------



## Puff (Jun 14, 2022)

Wait, isn't there another common name for monkeypox that's just a different animal (I'm guessing it was discovered in two different animals and they didn't know until later it was the same disease)? Rabbits or something?


----------



## Badungus Kabungus (Jun 14, 2022)

TVBForever said:


> Can we just call it HIV 2.0: The Squeakuel: The Quickening?


Needs to be more offensive. Plus no one died from it, so it's not exactly HIV levels of dangerous


----------



## TVBForever (Jun 14, 2022)

Badungus Kabungus said:


> Needs to be more offensive. Plus no one died from it, so it's not exactly HIV levels of dangerous


True.


----------



## Sparkling Yuzu (Jun 14, 2022)

The_MmmBop_Gang said:


> To my mind, a 'sexy monkeypox chan' should be a dude in drag covered in seeping pustules, trying to pass as a sexy plague waifu. Since it primarily infects gays at the moment, it would only make sense and would be a wonderful way to enrich the plagye waifu meme with that sweet LGBT diversity. This is PRIDE month, after all...


It should be a trap monkey monster girl.


----------



## Male Idiot (Jun 15, 2022)

Sparkling Yuzu said:


> It should be a trap monkey monster girl.



Of colour!


----------



## TVBForever (Jun 15, 2022)

Sparkling Yuzu said:


> It should be a trap monkey monster girl.





Male Idiot said:


> Of colour!


And has to be that of an NFT.


----------



## moocow (Jun 15, 2022)

Meat Target said:


> View attachment 3384434


So glad their priorities are in order. Hopefully they can develop a vaccine against the newly-christened StraightWhiteMan-pox in time before it kills us all.


----------



## FarmerKhourtney (Jun 15, 2022)

https://www.reuters.com/business/healthcare-pharmaceuticals/who-looks-into-reports-monkeypox-virus-semen-2022-06-15/


----------



## ChefKiss (Jun 15, 2022)

They're starting to put out notices about "How to avoid contracting monkeypox" in ads and on twitter and shit
and not a single one of them says "Dont do the gay ass sex" and they never will because none of these super serious supposedly deadly existential threats is more important to them than woke feels


----------



## Suburban Bastard (Jun 15, 2022)

TVBForever said:


> Can we just call it HIV 2.0: The Squeakuel: The Quickening?


You mean it’s going to leak into the blood donations and kill millions of straights?


----------



## mindlessobserver (Jun 15, 2022)

How is the name Monkeypox discriminatory? What is the WHO trying to imply here with the word "Monkey."


----------



## AnonymousKot (Jun 16, 2022)

mindlessobserver said:


> How is the name Monkeypox discriminatory? What is the WHO trying to imply here with the word "Monkey."


Niggers... they're implying Niggers

You know what, why not name it Niggerpox instead, that way, those with a brain will do everything they can to avoid it and those wanting to be faggots can contract it so they won't feel left out


----------



## Badungus Kabungus (Jun 16, 2022)

Yet again Canada says the quiet part out loud. 


			https://www.thestar.com/news/canada/2022/06/14/montreal-public-health-expands-monkeypox-vaccination-to-all-men-who-have-sex-with-men.html
		



			https://archive.ph/WR43M


----------



## Male Idiot (Jun 16, 2022)

Does this actually kill people?

Or just gives their willies boils after a night of merry butt burglary, preventing them from having a golden gaytime for a few weeks?


----------



## The Lawgiver (Jun 16, 2022)

Male Idiot said:


> Does this actually kill people?
> 
> Or just gives their willies boils after a night of merry butt burglary, preventing them from having a golden gaytime for a few weeks?


It sometimes does, not always. It's like smallpox but uniqueand first found in monkeys before it made the jumpto humans via rats or some shit like every other fucking disease forever ago iirc. This one though is a new strain which is why it's been talked about more, but now the WHO is acting like it's some kinda super obscure disease that the monkey part might be tied to racism shit instead of actual monkeys. Like imagine if bird flu or swine flu got renamed to some shit ecuase they thought women or cops might be offended, it's the same level of stupid.


----------



## Dream_Cooter (Jun 16, 2022)

Male Idiot said:


> Does this actually kill people?
> 
> Or just gives their willies boils after a night of merry butt burglary, preventing them from having a golden gaytime for a few weeks?


That fag said he didn't even get the boils. He just got a positive pcr test for bottompox and a sick tummy after contracting the Hiv.


----------



## RiverFalcon (Jun 17, 2022)

This one is too insane to not share

CDC advises people who think they've been exposed to monkeypox to socially distance while they 'masturbate together' to avoid spreading the disease


----------



## Brain Power (Jun 17, 2022)

Uh oh... Stinky...


			https://www.minsal.cl/minsal-confirma-el-primer-caso-de-viruela-del-mono-en-chile/
		



> MINSAL confirms the first case of Monkeypox in Chile
> The Ministry of Health informs that the Institute of Public Health (ISP) confirmed by PCR analysis the first case of Monkeypox in the country.
> 
> The case is a young adult from the Metropolitan Region with a history of travel to Europe who presented symptoms of sudden exanthema (skin spots), vesiculated lesions, skin scabs, accompanied by decay and lymphadenopathy.
> ...


Confirmed through PCR? Really?  They're still using that unreliable stuff?


----------



## Hippopatumus (Jun 17, 2022)

Brain Power said:


> Uh oh... Stinky...
> 
> 
> https://www.minsal.cl/minsal-confirma-el-primer-caso-de-viruela-del-mono-en-chile/
> ...


I can't read that shit


----------



## Brain Power (Jun 17, 2022)

Hippopatumus said:


> I can't read that shit


I added a translation now. Now you can read it!


----------



## Save the Loli (Jun 17, 2022)

I think part of the reason this scamdemic failed was that "monkeypox" just isn't a good marketing term. It's like how calling the other scamdemic the "Wuhan flu" or "Wuhan cold" just wouldn't have been effective as calling it a sexy, scary name like "Covid-19." So since they've announced they're renaming this, maybe they'll rename this disease "Movid-22" ("Mo[nkeypox] Vi[rus] D[isease]-[20]22) because that sounds scarier and makes people think ANYONE can catch it and not just dudes who have orgies at a different gay bathhouse every night.


----------



## Thiletonomics (Jun 17, 2022)

The State of Hawai'i is now up to 5 probably Monkeypox cases.


----------



## Dream_Cooter (Jun 17, 2022)

Save the Loli said:


> I think part of the reason this scamdemic failed was that "monkeypox" just isn't a good marketing term. It's like how calling the other scamdemic the "Wuhan flu" or "Wuhan cold" just wouldn't have been effective as calling it a sexy, scary name like "Covid-19." So since they've announced they're renaming this, maybe they'll rename this disease "Movid-22" ("Mo[nkeypox] Vi[rus] D[isease]-[20]22) because that sounds scarier and makes people think ANYONE can catch it and not just dudes who have orgies at a different gay bathhouse every night.


The letter "M" isn't scary enough, how about we flip it on its head and call it Wovid 22? Voiced labial-velar approximants are VERY hot right now.


----------



## Puff (Jun 18, 2022)

Brain Power said:


> Uh oh... Stinky...
> 
> 
> https://www.minsal.cl/minsal-confirma-el-primer-caso-de-viruela-del-mono-en-chile/
> ...


PCR tests are reliable when used correctly. The Covid ones just had to double the virus several more times than you usually do to get a reading making them incredibly unreliable and sensitive to contamination.


----------



## Freedom Fighter (Jun 18, 2022)

Dream_Cooter said:


> The letter "M" isn't scary enough, how about we flip it on its head and call it Wovid 22? Voiced labial-velar approximants are VERY hot right now.


Wumbo Virus Disease. I Wumbo, you Wumbo...


----------



## El Gordo Ramsay Sex Dwarf (Jun 18, 2022)

How about Wuvid, for our beloved Mr Flynt?


----------



## Black Light Red Panic (Jun 20, 2022)

I witnessed the creation of the Monkeypox, althought I didn't know what it was at the time. I'm so sorry. I will try to provide whatever information I can.



Osmosis Jones said:


> Smallpox is treatable and you can be inoculated against it. Monkeypox has no known treatments and the smallpox vaccine is only supposed to provide some protection against fatal outcomes. Unsure if you can just walk in and get it. I'm going to assume no because there probably aren't enough in circulation.
> 
> Triple autistic conspiracy theory:
> 
> ...


He's right. The only way to win is to go native after patient 10,000 if no cases within 100 miles, or 1,000 if any cases are within that range. Poxes don't have passports and usually get airports shut down very, very fast. If you live in a gay city like San Francisco or sin city like Vegas or monkey jungle like Chicago, buck out immediately. 

This virus will break bucks out of us all.



Desu Mountain said:


> This virus is gay and if you get it you're a faggot.


I can confirm this. The virus was designed to counter homosexuals and incels (who are just homosexuals from another dimension). These two groups, man love and no love, are the biggest threats to the ghosts of Mars, who is now best upon us. I was there when it was created, it was on my submarine. - Red Pannock



Drain Todger said:


> The Nuclear Threat Initiative was the nonprofit that made that report.
> 
> NTI was co-founded by Sam Nunn and Ted Turner. The same Sam Nunn that the Nunn-Lugar Act was named after. The same Nunn-Lugar Cooperative Threat Reduction program that put DTRA in control of a bunch of foreign biolabs where they could conduct shady bioweapon research with zero oversight by moving nasty viruses around under a diplomatic cover and laundering the money through "virus-hunter" NGOs like EcoHealth Alliance, Metabiota, and Labyrinth Global Health.
> 
> ...


I sucked his dick in the master bedroom of a Wachovia last Thursday. I can confirm, he knows a lore more than the ridges of his phallus imply.


----------



## DownSyzePotato (Jun 20, 2022)

A strong message indeed.






Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## FarmerKhourtney (Jun 22, 2022)

This felt potentially relevant and also is another weird disease outbreak 


			https://www.cnn.com/2022/06/22/health/florida-meningococcal-disease-outbreak/index.html


----------



## Still Anonymous For This (Jun 22, 2022)

ChefKiss said:


> They're starting to put out notices about "How to avoid contracting monkeypox" in ads and on twitter and shit
> and not a single one of them says "Dont do the gay ass sex" and they never will because none of these super serious supposedly deadly existential threats is more important to them than woke feels



For forty years the fag community has refused to take any responsibility for the AIDS/HIV epidemic that nearly wiped gay dudes out wholesale during the 1980s.  Rather than come to the obvious conclusion that having unprotected sex with hundreds of partners in mass orgies of degeneracy was what caused them to drop like flies, obviously it is the evil Republicans who done did it to them.

You could have a new disease spreading tomorrow that was 100% fatal and only spread through gay anal sex and the gay bath houses would still be full every single fucking night, because degenerates don’t understand how not to be degenerates.


----------



## Save the Loli (Jun 22, 2022)

Still Anonymous For This said:


> obviously it is the evil Republicans who done did it to them.


To be fair, Reagan did let Fauci handle a lot of aspects of AIDS and just like he's done the past two years, Fauci shilled retarded advice and shitty cures that got a lot of homos killed because they trusted the government.


----------



## Hippopatumus (Jun 23, 2022)

Save the Loli said:


> To be fair, Reagan did let Fauci handle a lot of aspects of AIDS and just like he's done the past two years, Fauci shilled retarded advice and shitty cures that got a lot of homos killed because they trusted the government.


I would say they could probably make an Oscar-winning movie about how terrible the decision making is that comes outta Fauci... but they already did.


----------



## notafederalagent (Jun 23, 2022)

Thread archived up to this post.
archive.ph archive.org ghostarchive.org
(It may take 12-24 hours for the results to be fully updated)


----------



## Save the Loli (Jun 24, 2022)

So now that monkeypox is officially a pandemic, I can't wait for "mask mandates" to become "mask and glove mandates" where you'll have to wear latex gloves everywhere you go like the grocery store or the gay bathhouse. If you want to make some money, be prepared to sell custom latex gloves to consoomers.


----------



## Cybertonia (Jun 24, 2022)

Save the Loli said:


> So now that monkeypox is officially a pandemic, I can't wait for "mask mandates" to become "mask and glove mandates" where you'll have to wear latex gloves everywhere you go like the grocery store or the gay bathhouse. If you want to make some money, be prepared to sell custom latex gloves to consoomers.


Yeah no thanks. I'm not interested in looking like the paranoid old asian men who wear gloves 24 hours a day.


----------



## teriyakiburns (Jun 24, 2022)

Save the Loli said:


> So now that monkeypox is officially a pandemic


It's not officially anything.



teriyakiburns said:


> I'm looking more into this world health network, and as far as I can tell, it was only established in 2021. It appears to be a health and medical lobbying group, which desperately wants another pandemic declared so it can have cover to continue its activities. The fact that they've chosen a name so close to the WHO is definitely not a coincidence.
> 
> https://archive.ph/wip/KpOgD twitter account started in 2021
> https://archive.ph/Bpbuv https://www.worldhealthnetwork.global/ website. Whois says the domain was created in may 2021. There's no history, no real information about where the group is established. It appears to be an off-shoot of something called the covid action group, which is also a lobbying group, established some time in 2021, that has little actual information about its funding or where it's established.
> ...


----------



## Save the Loli (Jun 24, 2022)

teriyakiburns said:


> It's not officially anything.


Okay, false alarm then, seems it's just Covidians excited to consoom the next pandemic. They should've called their group the "World Health Forum", that would've been funnier.

You probably could sell custom latex gloves to those wackos though. And I'm still not entirely convinced the WHO won't be declaring this a pandemic in a few months if the Wuflu scamdemic loses even more relevance than it already has.


----------



## redeyejedi (Jun 24, 2022)

Phylogenomic characterization and signs of microevolution in the 2022 multi-country outbreak of monkeypox virus


----------



## FarmerKhourtney (Jun 24, 2022)

https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2022-06-24/monkeypox-virus-has-more-mutations-than-expected-say-scientists
		

Peak 2020s surprised pikachu face


----------



## MasterBaiter (Jun 25, 2022)

https://mobile.twitter.com/DrEricDing/status/1539776247743582209?s=20&t=lKpcMqyaUw-50r_HhP1MNA
		



Ah shit here we go again

The World Health Network publishes a declaration urging immediate and effective action from country and global health authorities to prevent monkeypox from becoming a disaster.

CAMBRIDGE, Mass. – June 22, 2022 – The World Health Network (WHN) today announced that they are declaring the current monkeypox outbreak a pandemic given that there are now 3,417 confirmed Monkeypox cases reported across 58 countries and the outbreak is rapidly expanding across multiple continents. The outbreak will not stop without concerted global action. Even with death rates much lower than smallpox, unless actions are taken to stop the ongoing spread—actions that can be practically implemented—millions of people will die and many more will become blind and disabled.


----------



## teriyakiburns (Jun 25, 2022)

MasterBaiter said:


> https://mobile.twitter.com/DrEricDing/status/1539776247743582209?s=20&t=lKpcMqyaUw-50r_HhP1MNA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Already explained it that this is just a lobbyist group. They can declare the moon to be made of suet and have as much effect on reality.


----------



## SCSI (Jun 25, 2022)

teriyakiburns said:


> Already explained it that this is just a lobbyist group. They can declare the moon to be made of suet and have as much effect on reality.



Maybe less.  If the suet moon rumor got out in the bird world, we'd probably have a space race between magpies and woodpeckers both trying to be the first to reach it.


----------



## Andrew Neiman (Jun 26, 2022)

Hollywood Hitler said:


> I can only speak for myself, but I'm nervous about the government's reaction to this (lockdowns, masks, forced vaccinations, concentration camps, etc.) Especially since President Shit-for-Brains signed a treaty with the WHO (aka China) giving them full control of our country if there is a "health crisis."


Is this comment satire?


----------



## MasterBaiter (Jun 27, 2022)

https://www.forbes.com/sites/brucelee/2022/06/25/study-monkeypox-virus-has-had-accelerated-evolution-around-50-mutations-in-dna/?sh=57ce4281529a
		


Khm Forbes talks about accelerated evolution of the monkey pox


----------



## Brazen Wanker (Jun 28, 2022)

Yeah Robert Malone mentioned the mutations over on his Substack last month. It's good reading if you're into medical news stuff.


----------



## Save the Loli (Jun 28, 2022)

MasterBaiter said:


> https://www.forbes.com/sites/brucelee/2022/06/25/study-monkeypox-virus-has-had-accelerated-evolution-around-50-mutations-in-dna/?sh=57ce4281529a
> 
> 
> 
> Khm Forbes talks about accelerated evolution of the monkey pox


Memes about fagpox and MSM fearmongering aside, this virus is really weird. Like I remember like 20 years ago when there was a monkeypox outbreak from an exotic pet store, I just thought it was some cross between smallpox and chickenpox. But this monkeypox looks like it's an STD. The majority of people who catch it are gay men (although I did some research and found it's in places with relatively fewer gay men like Iran now). But STDs don't care who you fuck so theoretically this could spread into the general population based on bisexuals, pedophiles/NAMBLA types, and closeted people (although for the latter there's a lot fewer dudes married to women who hang out at the bathhouse compared to the 80s).

There's also some shit about it spreading by contact, but how much contact? "AIDS from a toilet seat" is an urban legend and even hepatitis and syphilis you'd have to be licking toilets or whatever to catch.

Are we looking at an emergent STD (which in recorded history IIRC we've only had two, AIDS in the 20th century and syphilis since 1500), or is this some random bullshit that ends when enough fags take a smallpox vaccine (which apparently work against monkeypox) with their daily PREP pills?


----------



## MasterBaiter (Jun 28, 2022)

Save the Loli said:


> Memes about fagpox and MSM fearmongering aside, this virus is really weird. Like I remember like 20 years ago when there was a monkeypox outbreak from an exotic pet store, I just thought it was some cross between smallpox and chickenpox. But this monkeypox looks like it's an STD. The majority of people who catch it are gay men (although I did some research and found it's in places with relatively fewer gay men like Iran now). But STDs don't care who you fuck so theoretically this could spread into the general population based on bisexuals, pedophiles/NAMBLA types, and closeted people (although for the latter there's a lot fewer dudes married to women who hang out at the bathhouse compared to the 80s).
> 
> There's also some shit about it spreading by contact, but how much contact? "AIDS from a toilet seat" is an urban legend and even hepatitis and syphilis you'd have to be licking toilets or whatever to catch.
> 
> Are we looking at an emergent STD (which in recorded history IIRC we've only had two, AIDS in the 20th century and syphilis since 1500), or is this some random bullshit that ends when enough fags take a smallpox vaccine (which apparently work against monkeypox) with their daily PREP pills?


I hate to be that person saying actually but actually syphilis has endemic non std version which is childhood disease transmited by eating from same dishes leaves the same marks on the bones as std version of syphilis it is actually hard to discern between those two in children in communal style communities that share everything 

I present to you non veneral endemic syphilis caled bejel 



			https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nonvenereal_endemic_syphilis
		


There was also evidence in Scandinavian population some partial immunity to hiv like disease that was running around thousand years ago. 

Don't get me wrong scuminess aside of who and fauci and all those cunts who made covid there is actual possibility that someone stuck dick where they shouldn't . After all we are almost 8 billion people that means 8 billion chances a some fucked up disease to come up and considering no deaths so far it might be some version circulating around but nobody gave a shit because lol niggers until some privileged snowflakes got it.


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Jun 29, 2022)

https://www.cnn.com/2022/06/28/health/cdc-eoc-monkeypox/index.html


> The US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention announced on Tuesday the activation of its Emergency Operations Center (EOC) to respond to the US monkeypox outbreak.





Spoiler: Full Article 



The US Centers for Disease Control and Prevention announced on Tuesday the activation of its Emergency Operations Center (EOC) to respond to the US monkeypox outbreak.
The activation of the EOC "allows the agency to further increase operational support for the response to meet the outbreak's evolving challenges," the agency said in a news release.
This facility is currently activated for Covid-19 and is where experts monitor information on other public health emergencies, such as hurricanes, earthquakes and oil spills. 
According to CDC's webpage, the center works to outline a structure of response from the government and alongside non-government actors in emergency response. 
Most recent data from the CDC show at least 244 probable or confirmed cases of monkeypox in the US.


----------



## RX-78 (Jun 29, 2022)

CivilianOfTheFandomWars said:


> https://www.cnn.com/2022/06/28/health/cdc-eoc-monkeypox/index.html
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So how many weeks until the next lockdown?


----------



## Otterly (Jul 1, 2022)

Manul Otocolobus said:


> Come on, Otterly, you know better than that.


Those ferrets don’t have ferret flu, they have _human flu. _The danger in the work is that it gets mutated in a direction that’s very bad and spread right back to humans
   I’m not sure what you mean to argue  by the generation time of rats and ferrets being short - they were passaging human capable flu through these animals, it doesn’t matter if they have ten minute lifespans or a hundred years. They weren’t passing it down through generations. They were _passaging _it through the model. Infect, infect another, infect, infect. Each round of infection mutates, has selection pressures acting in it but NOT the usual ones that happen when you’re doing the experiment in the wild (watching it spread through humans.) so  the lifespan of the ferret is irrelevant. Rats aren’t usually used for respiratory virus work, they don’t sneeze right. 


Save the Loli said:


> But this monkeypox looks like it's an STD.


Life finds a way and all that. If it gets into a sexually transmitted mode of spread it faces pressures to spread sexually. That favours mutations that spread via sexual routes and there’s your feedback loop. 
The danger I think is that if it gets into preschool age populations it will spread due to small kids licking toys etc. 
 I dunno - having watched it for a while, I think the main danger is the ‘actions needed’ to ‘protect’ us from this. Are they going to try locking people down again? At what point does the public start utilising the pitchfork and torch method to press their objections?


----------



## wtfNeedSignUp (Jul 1, 2022)

Otterly said:


> At what point does the public start utilising the pitchfork and torch method to press their objections?


Basically never


----------



## Hippopatumus (Jul 1, 2022)

Once the power goes out


----------



## Save the Loli (Jul 1, 2022)

Otterly said:


> Life finds a way and all that. If it gets into a sexually transmitted mode of spread it faces pressures to spread sexually. That favours mutations that spread via sexual routes and there’s your feedback loop.
> The danger I think is that if it gets into preschool age populations it will spread due to small kids licking toys etc.
> I dunno - having watched it for a while, I think the main danger is the ‘actions needed’ to ‘protect’ us from this. Are they going to try locking people down again? At what point does the public start utilising the pitchfork and torch method to press their objections?


"Preschool aged populations", I've thought something similar. Imagine that Daddy Faggot comes home high from his PNP orgy party unknowingly pozzed on monkeypox. He touches the toy of the kid he adopted (if not "touches" the kid because he's also a pedo). Kid licks the toy because he's 3 and that's what 3 year olds do. Kid gets monkeypox and then spreads it to the rest of his daycare because 3 year olds are filthy disease carriers.


Hippopatumus said:


> Once the power goes out


And it will. Supply chain shortages, vaxx mandates for the other scamdemic, and reduced maintenance on electrical infrastructure are already causing problems before you throw in the "let's switch to 100% renewable energy" (aka rolling blackouts like a third world country-tier shit). The price of food keeps going higher and higher. The global money printers are starting to "run out of ink" so to speak as inflation is skyrocketing. The Science is increasingly understood as politicized and many people are actively hostile toward it's decrees (unlike in 2020 when it was mostly mere indifference). Things are a lot uglier these days than 2020, and people aren't as willing to comply anymore.


----------



## RobertDole (Jul 21, 2022)

Came across this paper in The Lancet: "Demographic and clinical characteristics of confirmed human monkeypox virus cases"

Interesting demographics:


> Monkeypox virus infection was confirmed in 54 individuals, all identifying as men who have sex with men (MSM), with a median age of 41 years (IQR 34–45). 38 (70%) of 54 individuals were White, 26 (48%) were born in the UK, and 13 (24%) were living with HIV.



But I continue to see claims that monkeypox can spread all sorts of ways... not just gay sex. Probably true theoretically, but is that really the case in the cases we've seen so far? Has there been any in depth reporting on how some of these people contracted the virus?

For example, Texas has just reported an infected "female":


> For the first time, Texas is reporting a female has been diagnosed with the virus. No other details were released.



Who is she and how did she get it? Is she... really a woman? Is her husband gay?


----------



## Paul Pelosi's Boyfriend (Jul 21, 2022)

It's time to start putting faggots back in their closets.



Faggots consider anonymous sex to be more important than life


Faggots drink piss in addition to moralizing about HIV


----------



## George Lucas (Jul 21, 2022)

Meng De said:


> It's time to start putting faggots back in their closets.
> View attachment 3515650
> 
> Faggots consider anonymous sex to be more important than life
> ...


How do I rate something informative and Islamic content?


----------



## lostkeys (Jul 23, 2022)

New England Journal of Medicine is a well respected journal.



> We report 528 infections diagnosed between April 27 and June 24, 2022, at 43 sites in 16 countries. Overall, 98% of the persons with infection were gay or bisexual men, 75% were White, and 41% had human immunodeficiency virus infection; the median age was 38 years.



I know HIV has been mentioned but 41% HIV rate is quite high. 



			https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMoa2207323


----------



## Monkey Shoulder (Jul 23, 2022)

Meng De said:


> It's time to start putting faggots back in their closets.
> View attachment 3515650
> 
> Faggots consider anonymous sex to be more important than life
> ...


I got reminded of this thread/article earlier in the thread and... just despicable people. 
Linked thread is a VERY interesting read.


----------



## St.Davis (Jul 23, 2022)

Save the Loli said:


> Okay, false alarm then, seems it's just Covidians excited to consoom the next pandemic. They should've called their group the "World Health Forum", that would've been funnier.
> 
> You probably could sell custom latex gloves to those wackos though. And I'm still not entirely convinced the WHO won't be declaring this a pandemic in a few months if the Wuflu scamdemic loses even more relevance than it already has.



The people who are contracting/spreading monkeypoz are not the sort of people willing to wear a latex covering on an extremity. If they were, you could just produce some sort of one-fingered glove and Monkeypoz would pretty much be a non-issue.


----------



## teriyakiburns (Jul 23, 2022)

https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-62279436
		



			https://archive.ph/wip/opaQ2
		




> WHO declares highest alert over monkeypox​*The monkeypox outbreak has been declared a global health emergency by the World Health Organization.*
> The classification is the highest alert that the WHO can issue and follows a worldwide upsurge in cases.
> It came at the end of the second meeting of the WHO's emergency committee on the virus.
> More than 16,000 cases have now been reported from 75 countries, said WHO director general Dr Tedros Adhanom Ghebreyesus.
> There are only two other such health emergencies at present - the coronavirus pandemic and the continuing effort to eradicate polio.



Here we go again...


----------



## Puff (Jul 23, 2022)

teriyakiburns said:


> https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-62279436
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If I have to wear a mask at work because the fags can't be bothered to wear a condom during orgies with strangers, I'm going to be pissed.


----------



## SneedEyeMitch (Jul 23, 2022)

Puff said:


> If I have to wear a mask at work because the fags can't be bothered to wear a condom during orgies with strangers, I'm going to be pissed.


But how else are they meant to give each other the _gift?_


----------



## Escaped Abortion (Jul 23, 2022)

As a person who probably keeps as much gay company as one can without taking dicks up the pooper, I haven't even heard them talk about any monkey pox.  I have reminded them that no matter how strong the thirst, try not to fuck anyone with open sores.  I haven't heard of anyone dying from it who does get it... how is this even worth the concern?  

I mean, the Ren faire should be coming along again.  They could offer an authentic olde tyme S'orgy.


----------



## Ruin (Jul 23, 2022)

Puff said:


> If I have to wear a mask at work because the fags can't be bothered to wear a condom during orgies with strangers, I'm going to be pissed.


Wait Monkey pox is fluid transfer based like AIDS and other faggot exclusive diseases, it's not a respiratory disease. 

Why would you need to wear a mask?


----------



## Black Yoshi (Jul 23, 2022)

Ruin said:


> Why would you need to wear a mask?


Power, covid made the government realize they could have 1984 levels of control while saying the quiet part out loud.


----------



## Puff (Jul 23, 2022)

Ruin said:


> Wait Monkey pox is fluid transfer based like AIDS and other faggot exclusive diseases, it's not a respiratory disease.
> 
> Why would you need to wear a mask?


Because politicians are retarded.


----------



## derpherp2 (Jul 23, 2022)

Ruin said:


> Wait Monkey pox is fluid transfer based like AIDS and other faggot exclusive diseases, it's not a respiratory disease.
> 
> Why would you need to wear a mask?


The same reason they didnt enact biohazard containers/disposal for a virus apparently dangerous enough to warrant a 'pandemic response.'



Puff said:


> Because politicians are retarded.


----------



## Catler (Jul 23, 2022)

Ruin said:


> Wait Monkey pox is fluid transfer based like AIDS and other faggot exclusive diseases, it's not a respiratory disease.
> 
> Why would you need to wear a mask?



Go take a look at Reddit or twitter lol. People are already yelling online about surface transmission, people sneezing into your eyes, and baselessly claiming it has mutated to allow respiratory spread.

Expect if nothing else for doomers online to heavily push that, because they’ve already started. 

They’re desperate to make it “not a gay disease”.


----------



## Flan Handler (Jul 23, 2022)

Oh dear. Better put all the kindergarteners into zoom school FAST.


----------



## WULULULULU (Jul 23, 2022)

Nice work you Britmongs, you have turned a local disease into a second fucking griftjob for the WHO. 

I hope anyone who lives in that shithole you call an EU country suffers the same fate as Sodom and Gomorrah.


----------



## Dream_Cooter (Jul 23, 2022)

Flan Handler said:


> Oh dear. Better put all the kindergarteners into zoom school FAST.
> 
> View attachment 3520711
> 
> ...


Does this story feel right to you guys? It reads more like a skit than the retelling of actual events. Is this faggot even real?


----------



## Catler (Jul 23, 2022)

Flan Handler said:


> Oh dear. Better put all the kindergarteners into zoom school FAST.



Two orgies in the span of a week. One is a “birthday orgy” they second is specific for piss fetishists. Dozens of men at both events. Has a bunch of hookups outside those events. Possibly dozens of unique sex partners in a week.

He proceeds to tell people the one way to avoid spreading it won’t work (ie don’t be a degenerate whore).

This dude deserved it. He’s lucky he’s young, this type of shit would have gotten him killed in the 80s from AIDS.



> "No Way to Prevent This", Says Only Sexual Minority Where This Regularly Happens


----------



## teriyakiburns (Jul 23, 2022)

Dream_Cooter said:


> Does this story feel right to you guys? It reads more like a skit than the retelling of actual events. Is this faggot even real?


Sad to say, most likely he is. Most gay men are disgusting pigs.


----------



## Flan Handler (Jul 23, 2022)

“I made the educated risk to attend the orgy on Thursday”.

Amazing.


----------



## SneedEyeMitch (Jul 23, 2022)

Dream_Cooter said:


> Does this story feel right to you guys? It reads more like a skit than the retelling of actual events. Is this faggot even real?


Bug chasers. I warn you, it's vomit inducing, but if you hear stories from fags and think they're just joking or it some form of make believe, research bug chasers and you'll know such stories are possibilities.


----------



## Catler (Jul 23, 2022)

What makes me the most MATI is I lost at least a year of my life to Covid and terrible government policies.

I risked huge fines for leaving my county, for stepping foot on the beach or park, I couldn’t do my job properly, and couldn’t even legally see my grandfather as he was dying from dementia.

Now we’ve got a pox virus spread primarily by faggots and everyone is treating them with the kid gloves, not demanding any change from them, and actively trying to deflect from the problem because of who it’s affecting right now.

Close gay saunas and recommend they don’t fuck a dozen men a week and wear condoms? Completely unacceptable, if you suggest that you’re a homophobe.

Heck you aren’t even allowed to acknowledge it’s primarily affecting gays, because statistics are inconvenient. In a sane world all 2022 pride parades would have been canceled and public health wouldn’t be pussyfooting around the issue.

inb4 tophats.


----------



## z0mb0 (Jul 23, 2022)

quick everyone.....just don't be gay niggers.


----------



## K-Hole (Jul 23, 2022)

https://twitter.com/Steve_Sailer/status/1548648702817882112
		









			https://www.rt.com/news/559494-monkeypox-us-children-cdc/
		













			https://www.nbcnews.com/nbc-out/out-health-and-wellness/lesions-headaches-debilitating-pain-gay-men-monkeypox-share-stories-rcna36789


----------



## DylanTheVillan (Jul 23, 2022)

K-Hole said:


> View attachment 3520917
> 
> View attachment 3520919


Jesus fucking Christ… I can only imagine how those kids “caught it”


----------



## LurkTrawl (Jul 23, 2022)

If they seriously push this to be as big a deal as COVID I'm driving to Yellowstone with a powershovel and digging until I either run out of gas or the motherfucker kills us all with violent, cleansing volcanic hellfire.


----------



## Ukraine is Big Gay (Jul 23, 2022)

Is it time for the roof top to ground floor speed runs yet in SF?


----------



## Null (Jul 23, 2022)

This shit doesn't even kill


----------



## Raoul_Duke (Jul 23, 2022)

Null said:


> This shit doesn't even kill


I know. Also, I really love the new profile picture, Null. That's a Tyranid, right?


----------



## Vecr (Jul 23, 2022)

Traincake said:


> I know. Also, I really love the new profile picture, Null. That's a Tyranid, right?


Yes, see https://kiwifarms.cc/notice/ALehbcdjZWwGnWeEfw


----------



## teriyakiburns (Jul 23, 2022)

Traincake said:


> I know. Also, I really love the new profile picture, Null. That's a Tyranid, right?


It's a slobberlisk.


----------



## Judka (Jul 23, 2022)

Covid: Spread and became a worldwide problem because "banning people based on what country they're from is bad"

Monkypox: Spreading and becoming a worldwide problem because "pointing out gays are into psycho shit is bad"

haha


----------



## borsabil (Jul 23, 2022)

Ruin said:


> Wait Monkey pox is fluid transfer based like AIDS and other faggot exclusive diseases, it's not a respiratory disease.
> 
> Why would you need to wear a mask?


Also


K-Hole said:


> https://twitter.com/Steve_Sailer/status/1548648702817882112
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Jul 23, 2022)

Ruin said:


> Wait Monkey pox is fluid transfer based like AIDS and other faggot exclusive diseases, it's not a respiratory disease.
> 
> Why would you need to wear a mask?


In the US in the 80s, homosexuals threw AIDS blood at people who were, quite rightly, not taking it seriously because it only killed fags (and people who had been victimized by fags, like hemophiliacs who had been given AIDS blood, heroin addicts, and Haitians).


----------



## Michael Jacks0n (Jul 23, 2022)

DylanTheVillan said:


> Jesus fucking Christ… I can only imagine how those kids “caught it”


I know since now that this is a potentially major issue we should only focus on new developments and not shit up the thread with normie dankmemes, but what the hey -- sometimes you just need to laugh...


----------



## Puff (Jul 23, 2022)

3119967d0c said:


> In the US in the 80s, homosexuals threw AIDS blood at people who were, quite rightly, not taking it seriously because it only killed fags (and people who had been victimized by fags, like hemophiliacs who had been given AIDS blood, heroin addicts, and Haitians).


Well that makes me hate fags more.


----------



## Glad I couldn't help (Jul 23, 2022)

Remember to carefully archive any details concerning monkey pox in young boys that slip through to the public; they will try and use as part of the 'anybody can get monkeypox' line, before eveybody realizes what's happening and they delete it.


----------



## Lucille Bluth (Jul 23, 2022)

Here we go again. Now that the WHO is out here announcing a "global health emergency".

I wonder what else these organizations or governments aren't telling us because you know that there's a lot of details that "official" reports aren't releasing to the public.


----------



## Puff (Jul 23, 2022)

Lucille Bluth said:


> Here we go again. Now that the WHO is out here announcing a "global health emergency".
> 
> I wonder what else these organizations or governments aren't telling us because you know that there's a lot of details that "official" reports aren't releasing to the public.


I've got it. 
GAY MONKEYPOX RAPE GANGS.
That's what they're hiding.


----------



## Autismo (Jul 24, 2022)

Finally, a new pox that my autistic aversion to being hugged protects me from


----------



## The Omni Cuckold (Jul 24, 2022)

Many people are somehow happy that a couple kids in the US got Monkeypox so it's not just a MSM issue anymore despite those two child cases being related to MSM. 

120k likes that it isn't a gay community disease and 20k likes that the MSM community only has more positives because they get tested more and they only get it the same rate as everyone else. 

https://archive.ph/ieApD 



			https://twitter.com/jasonthatsgross/status/1549658716089237505?


----------



## mindlessobserver (Jul 24, 2022)

When I first brought this OP up, it didn't even occur to me that people would be dumb enough to have a butt fucking convention in Africa with direct flights to every major continent. But then I underestimated pride month. Once it became clear it was actually Monkeypox and not Smallpox I lost concern, because Monkeypox is easy to handle. Just don't have sex for a few months. If you are at risk, get the Pox vaccination and follow the instructions. Absolutely NO SEX for 30 days. Its so simple. 

I gravely underestimated how hedonistic the oppressed people of gender are. They literally could not stop butt fucking for 30 days. Let alone after getting vaccinated, never mind after going to the African butt sex convention. Want to hear a joke? Pox Vaccines are LIVE VIRUS. The reason you can't have sex for 30 days after getting one is because if you do you literally infect someone else with the virus. Public health officials won't actually SAY why they are throwing up their hands and declaring an emergency. But I will say it for them. Public health officials know even if they give the Pox vaccines to these idiots they will ignore the "no sex" order and spread the love around anyway.


----------



## ZazietheBeast (Jul 24, 2022)

This is unironically one of the few times where being a coomer is a good thing. As long as you abstain from le sex, you are effectively safe.

Its something out of a tragedy played straight as comedy. AIDS and HIV didn't deter people at all. So then came all the STDs and OOK OOK pox is the latest of this. And like the previous STDs, its not gonna deter the sex maniacs.


----------



## Save the Loli (Jul 24, 2022)

Are there any studies on how effective monkeypox is at spreading from person to person? I'm thinking this is going to be the same retarded bullshit we saw during the Wuflu where according to the MSM, once you get within 6 feet of an infected person without wearing a mask, you automatically get infected yourself or turn into a super-ultra-lethal asymptomatic carrier.

My guess is this virus is incredibly inefficient at spreading without prolonged contact, like for "airborne transmission" you have to be with the infected person like two fags making out. You probably won't get monkeypox from touching someone's infected hand if they aren't shoving it up your ass.


----------



## Sarcastic sockpuppet (Jul 24, 2022)

> Monkeypox virus is transmitted from one person to another by close contact with lesions, body fluids, respiratory droplets and contaminated materials such as bedding.





			https://www.who.int/news-room/fact-sheets/detail/monkeypox
		


It's not just unprotected buttsexx. Sounds like you can get it from being in a hot steamy rooms with dozens of strangers like a nightclub and breathing the contaminated air. Also be careful in pools...

I would start testing very closely the authority figures around the kids who have it though. The football coach, the scuba diving instructor, the uncle, the religious authority, hell, maybe the dad ... I am not ruling out improper didling.


----------



## teriyakiburns (Jul 24, 2022)

Save the Loli said:


> You probably won't get monkeypox from touching someone's infected hand if they aren't shoving it up your ass.


Actually, you probably will. If the person in question has visible pustules, touching them almost guarantees infection. It'll be how those kids got it. It can be spread by blankets and towels as well.


----------



## Save the Loli (Jul 24, 2022)

teriyakiburns said:


> Actually, you probably will. If the person in question has visible pustules, touching them almost guarantees infection. It'll be how those kids got it. It can be spread by blankets and towels as well.


Multiple studies have shown that it's 98-99% gay men getting monkeypox. If it were really that easy to spread monkeypox, then the stats should be way different. This sounds like touching someone with monkeypox needs to be shit absolutely no one does (except for little kids and severely retarded people) like sucking on someone's monkeypox pustules.


----------



## Israellover1234 (Jul 24, 2022)

Why contain it? 

Let them infiltrate the schools and churches, let them have anal sex in the street. 
In the end, they'll beg us to save them.


----------



## spagandhi (Jul 24, 2022)

The monkeypox which enters and the monkeypox which leaves LA will be unrecognizable and probably will have mutated itself a bipedal form of its own.

The 99% gay men infection is just the kindling for the fire, after it takes that foothold even in the fractions of a percent homosexuals make up, it can start jumping from demographic to demographic.


----------



## E. Knee as Weapon - Cont. (Jul 24, 2022)

Flan Handler said:


> Oh dear. Better put all the kindergarteners into zoom school FAST.
> 
> View attachment 3520711


Hmm, beginning to think all these ancient taboos against slutty behavior weren't just about preventing venereal disease.


----------



## Gunterator (Jul 24, 2022)

Flan Handler said:


> Oh dear. Better put all the kindergarteners into zoom school FAST.



Wtf did i just read i went to the thread to learn about monkey pox and just found some of the most degenerate shit.  Like what leads someone to have a piss orgy and why is there a convention for piss orgys honestly people like this deserve monkey pox.



E. Knee as Weapon - Cont. said:


> Hmm, beginning to think all these ancient taboos against slutty behavior weren't just about preventing venereal disease.



We really do need to go back to Christianity before pedophilia becomes normal.


----------



## Fleece Johnson (Jul 24, 2022)

Someone on Resetera got monkeypox.


			https://www.resetera.com/threads/i-have-monkeypox.611190/
		

Luckily someone archived it:


			https://archive.ph/1G9n3
		



Spoiler: OP text



Started feeling mild flu symptoms Saturday night. Had sex prior that afternoon. I assumed I was maybe getting COVID again but that test was neg. I took ibuprofen for my symptoms Saturday-Sunday and it pretty much knocked them out.

Monday I woke up feeling fine except for a painful pimple right under my skin on my right index finger. I assumed it was a blister from working out.
By end of day I had very bad pain in my rectum, so I feared I got an STD from bottoming.
Wednesday I got a full panel and STIs were all clear. I have developed more of those pimples covering all over my rectal area and noticed a few random ones on my arms, neck, and one in my ear.

Friday I went to my doctor to see if they could test for Monkeypox. I was their first suspected case and they didnt even have capability to order a test.

So now I gotta wait until the county clinic opens back up on Monday... they are the only ones in the state who can test. I was told I am not eligible for a vaccine due to suspecting to have it... which was frustrating because I read online there is evidence the vaccine helps with symptoms up to 2 weeks into infection. The only drug available, TPOXX, is for hospital cases only.

My doctor prescribed me steroids so I just started taking those. The worst pain is the rectal pain, it feels like I have cuts in there and it hurts badly to use the restroom. The sores are starting to dry out today, which is apparently the most painful stage, and I am definitley feeling those too.

I feel like this must be way more prevalent and contagious than being let on. It's not like I was attending orgies, I had sex with 3 people in the past month.
There are only 28 cases confirmed in my state.

If you are male who prefers to have sex with males, you have priority access to vaccine so I would recommend contacting your local health department ASAP to get vaccinated.





Spoiler: pics



Here are some pics of what the sores look like for those curious. First one is on my left bicep, and next is the pesky finger one I found first. The one on my finger started as a tiny dot, as you can see now it’s about 3-4 millimeter in length


----------



## mindlessobserver (Jul 24, 2022)

Fleece Johnson said:


> Someone on Resetera got monkeypox.
> 
> 
> https://www.resetera.com/threads/i-have-monkeypox.611190/
> ...


Dude talks about having sex with three different people in the same month as if he's not being a total hedonist. I would argue 3 different sexual partners in the span of an entire year probably qualifies as "promiscuous", but I guess I am not clued into "current year" ideas of sex.


----------



## The Omni Cuckold (Jul 24, 2022)

From The Blade, Southern California's LGBTQ news source, some stuff bolded:



			https://archive.ph/NFGRf
		




> Cruising: A snapshot of irresponsibility in LA as monkeypox cases climb​
> He responded with a laugh; “I’ve read that I  won’t die if I get it, so what are you worried about, why do you care?”
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Getting tard comed (Jul 24, 2022)

It's kind of amazing how not having sex just isn't an option for this specific group of people.


----------



## Flan Handler (Jul 24, 2022)

I am utterly disgusted but I admire the “haha no” response, our lives would be much better if more people told TPTB to fuck off re. Covid.


----------



## ♂CANAM productions♂ (Jul 24, 2022)

Getting tard comed said:


> It's kind of amazing how not having sex just isn't an option for this specific group of people.


You know this is actually a Best Korean gayop right? They've been promoting it since 2015.


----------



## Greyfield (Jul 24, 2022)

Every post from someone who got monkey pox on twitter that I've seen go viral is always from a guy who's a degenerate pervert. One person's profile advertised the fact that they're a group sex enthusiast.

Can these people not fuck strangers for like a couple of months? Just chill for five seconds? Liberals going out of their way to make sure this doesn't get labeled a "gay disease" are just hurting gay people in the end. They don't need to be coddled, they need to understand that their sexual behaviour is having societal consequences, and that they should slow down on the constant fucking for just a few months at least.


----------



## Estate (Jul 24, 2022)

I have a schizo theory.
I believe we're all NPCs in some fucked up Resident Evil game and each year or so, a new T-virus/G-virus/Mold/Moles/Pimples happens.
The entity playing, finished the main quest and poof, the virus is gone and nobody really remembers or acknowledges it. 
That is, until the kike developers make a sequel and we, the humble NPC have to suffer another pandemic until some fat alien neckbeard beats the game again.


----------



## Bugman's Burden (Jul 24, 2022)

The mentally ill commies over on hexbear had quite a thread about this. I'll post some highlights:



98% of cases belonging to a single group (gay men) and they decide to soft-peddle it as them just being 'at higher risk.'

When confronted with this huge disparity, someone makes an excuse that only gay men are being tested for monkeypox at the moment. They seem to think that straight guys are just walking around with  painful lesions and not one of them decided to go get it checked out:




One person argues that a straight 'super spreader' event could lead to monkeypox affecting straight people, too. Except gay men are notorious for how quickly and easily they jump into having sex -- you just don't see straight people partnering up like that:



And again, they re-iterate that gay men are just getting tested more. These are the same idiots that would scoff at Trump's remarks about how if you do more testing, you'll see more Covid cases. But I guess when it comes to monkeypox if you do a certain kind of testing, you can manufacture whatever result you want. No irony there:



And finally, we get to the crown jewel of shit takes. One person says that it's actually anti-semitic to suggest that monkeypox mostly affects gay men:



As for my part, I think monkeypox is completely overblown. It's unlikely to kill you. Its spread doesn't concern me. What I think is most likely is that this is just something like crop-rotation that TPTB are using keep people afraid of invisible pathogens. Maybe people were getting a little too unified in their opposition to Covid bullshit, so now they introduce a new disease that refreshes their fear and has the added bonus of allowing people to sneer at gay men. The overall effect is to keep people afraid and loathsome of each other.


----------



## K-Hole (Jul 24, 2022)

https://twitter.com/cwt_news/status/1550914349337903105


----------



## DylanTheVillan (Jul 24, 2022)

Estate said:


> I have a schizo theory.
> I believe we're all NPCs in some fucked up Resident Evil game and each year or so, a new T-virus/G-virus/Mold/Moles/Pimples happens.
> The entity playing, finished the main quest and poof, the virus is gone and nobody really remembers or acknowledges it.
> That is, until the kike developers make a sequel and we, the humble NPC have to suffer another pandemic until some fat alien neckbeard beats the game again.


if all this was a vidya game, like Plague Inc, there’d be dumb ass names for the diseases lol

imagine the reporters going “_THIS JUST IN: The SuperGay Penis In Ass Virus has claimed ten new victims today…”_


----------



## northstar747 (Jul 25, 2022)

we have alot of monkey pox threads here.

I have a question since you need the fluid from the pustules to catch it does that mean people cathing it are transmissible before the boils show up?


----------



## Frog-Chomping Bat (Jul 25, 2022)

northstar747 said:


> we have alot of monkey pox threads here.
> 
> I have a question since you need the fluid from the pustules to catch it does that mean people cathing it are transmissible before the boils show up?


Well, if you care what the CDC says:

“Monkeypox can spread from the time symptoms start until the rash has fully healed and a fresh layer of skin has formed. The illness typically lasts 2-4 weeks. *People who do not have monkeypox symptoms cannot spread the virus to others.* At this time, it is not known if monkeypox can spread through semen or vaginal fluids.”

My guess is anonymous sex with strangers  who may be wearing some clothing or other concealments, or in dark rooms where you can’t see a rash, or where participants don’t have the self-control to wait until their rash is fully healed and sealed to orgy it up…is a really fucking terrible idea.


----------



## northstar747 (Jul 25, 2022)

Frog-Chomping Bat said:


> Well, if you care what the CDC says:
> 
> “Monkeypox can spread from the time symptoms start until the rash has fully healed and a fresh layer of skin has formed. The illness typically lasts 2-4 weeks. *People who do not have monkeypox symptoms cannot spread the virus to others.* At this time, it is not known if monkeypox can spread through semen or vaginal fluids.”
> 
> My guess is anonymous sex with strangers  who may be wearing some clothing or other concealments, or in dark rooms where you can’t see a rash, or where participants don’t have the self-control to wait until their rash is fully healed and sealed to orgy it up…is a really fucking terrible idea.


thanks but I m thinking more along the dark line of those kids with gay dads, like I get kids are all touchy touchy....or are the kids getting abused?


----------



## Crippled_Retard (Jul 25, 2022)

Could you imagine having gay sex and the next morning going oo oo ah ah me want banana me want banana eep eep


----------



## George Lucas (Jul 25, 2022)

northstar747 said:


> thanks but I m thinking more along the dark line of those kids with gay dads, like I get kids are all touchy touchy....or are the kids getting abused?


Of course they’re getting abused. What do you think it’s like to have gay dads have ‘the talk’ with their kids? It’s learning through experience time.


----------



## Puff (Jul 25, 2022)

Crippled_Retard said:


> Could you imagine having gay sex and the next morning going oo oo ah ah me want banana me want banana eep eep


That's how I imagined it works normally. Am I wrong?


----------



## Autismo (Jul 25, 2022)

Crippled_Retard said:


> Could you imagine having gay sex and the next morning going oo oo ah ah me want banana me want banana eep eep


many such cases


----------



## Frog-Chomping Bat (Jul 25, 2022)

northstar747 said:


> thanks but I m thinking more along the dark line of those kids with gay dads, like I get kids are all touchy touchy....or are the kids getting abused?


Well, that can’t automatically be ruled out. However, they could also be non-pedo-y guys who don’t have the sense to keep children in their house away from them the minute symptoms appear. If they have open sores and they change a diaper, or handle clothing or toys, or just hug the kid, seems like it could transmit that way too. Seems like the children with the pox who caught it at home have extremely careless parents, _at best_.


----------



## AveraDiane (Jul 25, 2022)

I am going to lose my mind if there's lockdowns over this shit.


----------



## Flan Handler (Jul 25, 2022)

AveraDiane said:


> I am going to lose my mind if there's lockdowns over this shit.


Yeaaaaaah, that’s going to be a hard sell if the degenerates can’t stop orgying for a month.


----------



## The Omni Cuckold (Jul 25, 2022)

Flan Handler said:


> Yeaaaaaah, that’s going to be a hard sell if the degenerates can’t stop orgying for a month.


Everyone jokes about and rolls their eyes about the "two weeks to stop the spread" for COVID.

About two weeks of no MSM orgies would actually have significantly helped reduce the spread of Monkeypox. Active infections would be much more noticeable even in low light raves or poorly lit parks and many of the suffers would be in too much pain after two weeks to want to hook up. 

That is too much to ask though.


----------



## Chaos Theorist (Jul 25, 2022)

Crippled_Retard said:


> Could you imagine having gay sex and the next morning going oo oo ah ah me want banana me want banana eep eep


Play a record Karl


----------



## mindlessobserver (Jul 25, 2022)

What's funny is they could get the vaccine and just not have sex for 30 days. You would think that would not be hard. They could even celebrate on the 31st day like a Muslim breaking the Ramadan fast with the most filthy degenerate orgies slannesh could imagine. Just wait out the month.

To much to ask for I guess, and apparently even suggesting it is phobic.


----------



## moocow (Jul 25, 2022)

It's taking all of my willpower to resist fed posting. JFC.



兄貴 Forevermore said:


> You know this is actually a Best Korean gayop right? They've been promoting it since 2015.


Welp, that's in my Youtube viewing history now. Can't wait to see what kind of shit it recommends tomorrow.



Greyfield said:


> Can these people not fuck strangers for like a couple of months? Just chill for five seconds? Liberals going out of their way to make sure this doesn't get labeled a "gay disease" are just hurting gay people in the end. They don't need to be coddled, they need to understand that their sexual behaviour is having societal consequences, and that they should slow down on the constant fucking for just a few months at least.


No, they can't. They're hedonistic, selfish pricks who genuinely don't give a shit. They couldn't/wouldn't control themselves while HIV spread through their ranks like wildfire, and they sure as hell won't do it now.

This shit's going to jump to heterosexuals (just like HIV did) and it'll become another pandemic because these stupid faggots couldn't keep it in their pants for 30 days. It won't be long before the fucking thing mutates either. Probably into something more severe.

...and they'll probably still act dumbfounded that people discriminate against these walking, talking, child-raping disease vectors.


----------



## E. Knee as Weapon - Cont. (Jul 25, 2022)

Bunchofcrazypeople said:


> Everyone jokes about and rolls their eyes about the "two weeks to stop the spread" for COVID.
> 
> About two weeks of no MSM orgies would actually have significantly helped reduce the spread of Monkeypox. Active infections would be much more noticeable even in low light raves or poorly lit parks and many of the suffers would be in too much pain after two weeks to want to hook up.
> 
> That is too much to ask though.


how hard is it to not fuck strangers for a month. straight guys do it all the time.


----------



## gang weeder (Jul 25, 2022)

E. Knee as Weapon - Cont. said:


> how hard is it to not fuck strangers for a month. straight guys do it all the time.



When your quasi-religious sense of self and identity revolves around your sexual preferences? Pretty hard, it turns out.

Anyways. I look forward to gay sex being banned indefinitely to stop the spread. We are going to implement that, right? I mean, banning going outside for 3 years worked to stop COVID, this shouldn't be such a tough ask should it?


----------



## Brazen Wanker (Jul 25, 2022)

moocow said:


> This shit's going to jump to heterosexuals (just like HIV did) and it'll become another pandemic because these stupid faggots couldn't keep it in their pants for 30 days. It won't be long before the fucking thing mutates either. Probably into something more severe.



The mutation thing has me genuinely curious. Per that article from the Blade posted last page, it was said that health authorities were gonna cut the 2 shot series to 1 shot due to lack of vaxxes. I can't help but wonder if this will provide weaker protection that allows mutant (stronger) strains to escape. Sort of like a real-life Gain-of-Function experiment, except using homos and not tissue cultures.


----------



## Curly_ (Jul 25, 2022)

Brazen Wanker said:


> The mutation thing has me genuinely curious. Per that article from the Blade posted last page, it was said that health authorities were gonna cut the 2 shot series to 1 shot due to lack of vaxxes. I can't help but wonder if this will provide weaker protection that allows mutant (stronger) strains to escape. Sort of like a real-life Gain-of-Function experiment, except using homos and not tissue cultures.


Worth noting that monkeypox is a double-stranded DNA virus. DNA's much more stable and less mutation-prone than RNA is, plus the double strand helps with proofreading. Don't expect this to mutate at nearly the rate SARS-CoV-2 did.


----------



## Cpl. Long Dong Silver (Jul 25, 2022)

We need to start just culling faggots as a preventative public health measure.


----------



## derpherp2 (Jul 26, 2022)

AveraDiane said:


> I am going to lose my mind if there's lockdowns over this shit.


Guess Fauci had too many Ouchies.
Speaking of did he say you can get monkeypox from eating cereal yet?
If we're doing Electric Boogaloo might as well redo EVERYTHING.


----------



## jje100010001 (Jul 26, 2022)

Mediocre said:


> Is it some sort of homo disease? Should straight goys be worried?


This thread ought to be renamed the Monkeypozz General.


----------



## RussianParasite (Jul 26, 2022)

Bugman's Burden said:


> As for my part, I think monkeypox is completely overblown.


I am pretty sure the WHO is just huffy that it is no longer in the spotlight after a few years of being the center or attention and is playing up anything to get that trend to reverse. 

Anyone else remember when “racism!!!!!!!!!!!!” was deemed a more serious health crises than Covid so protests and riots were okay?


----------



## UmQasaan (Jul 26, 2022)

Dios mio…


Spoiler: Dear lord banish the infidels


----------



## Ebonic Tutor (Jul 26, 2022)

UmQasaan said:


> Dios mio…
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Dear lord pray the gay away
> ...



Seems like God is being pretty based atm.


----------



## Curly_ (Jul 26, 2022)

Ebonic Tutor said:


> Seems like God is being pretty based atm.


May YHWH smite these degenerates, praise be unto His name.


----------



## HerrKlicks (Jul 26, 2022)

Brazen Wanker said:


> Sort of like a real-life Gain-of-Function experiment, except using homos and not tissue cultures.


Would that be Gay-of-Function research then?
I'll see myself out.


----------



## Neuromancer (Jul 26, 2022)

Japanese police are turning to tranquiliser guns in an attempt to stem the tide of wild monkey attacks that have been terrorising residents.

Hmm… could monkeypox be making the apes intelligent?


----------



## BelUwUga (Jul 26, 2022)

Spoiler: Remember everyone, it's not a gay disease.


----------



## pikachudidnothingwrong (Jul 26, 2022)

I just noticed how wiki and other places finally stopped pushing the "theories from experts" who totally really suspected this was an everyone problem and gay men were just the only ones it was detected in/connected to thus far for some magical reason. I also noticed how the harder and harder it gets to obscure and deny the nature and cause of the outbreak, the less and less the MSM wants anything to do with this story. Pretty much confirming what I said at the beginning... This won't become a story until/unless it moves into normal straight people in great numbers. Then suddenly it'll be something worth acknowledging, along with calls for social responsibility from everyone.


----------



## Israellover1234 (Jul 26, 2022)

UmQasaan said:


> Dios mio…
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Dear lord pray the gay away
> ...


Uganda was right...............


----------



## Random Internet Person (Jul 26, 2022)

Is this how COVID responses started? 



			https://twitter.com/disclosetv/status/1551644538770448384?s=21&t=CLvdXAPcUWsC1tfYLTph4g


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Jul 26, 2022)




----------



## HOMO FOR LIFE (Jul 26, 2022)

albert the programmer said:


> View attachment 3531095


I am safe.


----------



## axeltrite (Jul 26, 2022)

albert the programmer said:


> View attachment 3531095


Google, define Freudian slip.


----------



## Another Char Clone (Jul 26, 2022)

RussianParasite said:


> I am pretty sure the WHO is just huffy that it is no longer in the spotlight after a few years of being the center or attention and is playing up anything to get that trend to reverse.
> 
> Anyone else remember when “racism!!!!!!!!!!!!” was deemed a more serious health crises than Covid so protests and riots were okay?


I 'memba how it wasn't a pandemic because it was only officially in one country.
I 'memba the Hug an asian campaign in Italy and California.
I 'memba how locking down borders are evil.

I predict poxpass to have safe sex  (or going further, a requirement for human contact).


----------



## Puff (Jul 26, 2022)

Another Char Clone said:


> I 'memba how it wasn't a pandemic because it was only officially in one country.
> I 'memba the Hug an asian campaign in Italy and California.
> I 'memba how locking down borders are evil.
> 
> I predict poxpass to have safe sex  (or going further, a requirement for human contact).


I predict a massive protest orgy before the end of August.


----------



## FatalTater (Jul 26, 2022)

Puff said:


> I predict a massive protest orgy before the end of August.


Horrifying but honestly at this point nothing would surprise me. 

TPTB are up to something with this, and are being very transparent about it.  I just want to know if we can get another stimulus check out of it.


----------



## Duke Nukem (Jul 26, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> Horrifying but honestly at this point nothing would surprise me.
> 
> TPTB are up to something with this, and are being very transparent about it.  I just want to know if we can get another stimulus check out of it.


Bread and circuses all over again. Ancient Rome did bread and circuses, and people warned against it, but almost nobody listened.


----------



## Dream_Cooter (Jul 26, 2022)

My Eurofag country is now in full Monkeypox meltdown mode. I'm sorry, negrate me, but this shit is as fake as fuck. 

I've said this before, but because of my job I'm around a lot of gays and the ones with AIDS have been really damaged by the Coof vaccine. In fact most of the people in know who died of Covid were fully vaccinated aidsfags.

There's something theatrical about his whole situation, I feel that it is just a cover for vaccine damage. 

In defense of Big Pharma, the gay community are such a virtue signalling, petri dish of degeneracy that NOT doing this to them would be leaving money on the table.


----------



## sperginity (Jul 26, 2022)

Dream_Cooter said:


> I've said this before, but because of my job I'm around a lot of gays and the ones with AIDS have been really damaged by the Coof vaccine. In fact most of the people in know who died of Covid were fully vaccinated aidsfags.
> 
> There's something theatrical about his whole situation, I feel that it is just a cover for vaccine damage.


have you seen the info sheet for the monkeypox vaccine? its fucking insane., it stacks the cardiac risks that are known for mRNA vaccines, younger men are advised to space shots out because the risk compounds. You are told you are enrolling in a study if you take the shot. Here is a little bit about the level of cardiac risk from a prescriber info website:


> Cardiac AESIs were reported to occur in 1.3% (95/7,093) of Jynneos recipients and 0.2% (3/1,206) of placebo recipients who were smallpox vaccine-naïve. Cardiac AESIs were reported to occur in 2.1% (16/766) of Jynneos recipients who were smallpox vaccine-experienced.   The higher proportion of Jynneos recipients who experienced cardiac AESIs was driven by 28 cases of asymptomatic post-vaccination elevation of troponin-I in two studies


Troponin I is released when your heart is damaged. tropinin levels measure the extent and duration of damage from heart attacks, they know it is over when you no longer have tropinin in your blood. The myo/pericarditis cases are monitored through this test as well. It is a big deal.

 I honestly don't understand some of the shit being said in there, because it says " elevation of troponin-I above the upper limit of normal but not above 2 times the upper limit of normal were documented in Jynneos recipients throughout the clinical development program". This makes no god damn sense because the normal limit of tropinin is fucking ZERO. a healthy person should have absolutely no tropinin in their blood. two times zero is still zero. I have seen countless tropinin results in my lifetime and have never seen one that wasn't either zero or flagged as an abnormal (high) result. I am appalled at how shitty everything has gotten in the medical field in the last couple of years, everything is bullshit and they make up words and reasoning as they go along with no accountability.  It would take a normal person quite awhile to figure out what was wrong with that paragraph, and all the professionals who should be saying something aren't.


Anyway this gave me an idea, a theory, I have no idea how accurate it is. I think that perhaps they wanted to test the new monkeypox vaccine (while actually wanting to test it in order to prepare for a smallpox outbreak) and decided that the gay community is the perfect place to test it out. Gay men have a higher than average willingness to take experimental vaccines (and pharmaceuticals generally, like PREP). They spread STDs like crazy within the community and there is a time before it creeps out from the borders of it into the general population. This disease isn't deadly in its current incarnation, and military members are already inoculated using the old school smallpox vaccine. The old smallpox vaccine is pretty risky and leaves an unsightly scar. All of this makes sense if you imagine it from the perspective of a sociopath that wants the vax money to keep flowing. I am having a hard time figuring out who owns what wrt the company that makes this shit. maybe someone else will find something interesting.


----------



## Puff (Jul 26, 2022)

> Cardiac AESIs were reported to occur in _1.3%_ (95/7,093) of Jynneos recipient


*1.3%
1.3%*
Holy fucking shit


----------



## Matt Damon (Jul 26, 2022)

Puff said:


> *1.3%
> 1.3%*
> Holy fucking shit


Get the jab, you anti-science bigot.


----------



## Puff (Jul 26, 2022)

Matt Damon said:


> Get the jab, you anti-science bigot.


I did not trust doctors before this event. I really don't now.


----------



## ⠠⠠⠅⠑⠋⠋⠁⠇⠎ ⠠⠠⠊⠎ ⠠⠠⠁ ⠠⠠⠋⠁⠛ (Jul 27, 2022)

UmQasaan said:


> Dios mio…
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Dear lord banish the infidels
> ...


Hey, that's really weird. 'kycornfedfucker' says he's 'happily married' in his twitter bio. I thought these 'people' just wanted to be normal?


----------



## Dog-O-Tron 5000v5.0 (Jul 27, 2022)

Autismo said:


> Finally, a new pox that my autistic aversion to being hugged protects me from


Same for me, except replace "being hugged" with "being railed up the ass by a stranger in a bathhouse."


----------



## Mountain Gorilla (Jul 27, 2022)

Please note that monkey pox, NOT gorilla pox.


----------



## male pattern malding (Jul 27, 2022)

faggots stop pozloading negholes for one minute challenge, difficulty: IMPOSSIBLE


----------



## FeatherPlucker (Jul 27, 2022)

Random thought: wouldn't it be crazy if susceptibility to monkeypox came from exposure to PREP or other HIV-related drugs?
You'd think with the number of "gender fluid poly" men being on the rise, and with more and more handmaidens accepting "kink positivity", there would be more women contracting this.  I'm thinking of women who are willing to engage in risky anal sex, group sex, etc... in groups that specifically include men who sport-fuck other men... I also doubt many women bother to use things like PREP, because they don't want to "hurt anyone's feelings" and they want to "trust" their partners.

Another random thought: purchase hydrocolloid bandages in bulk if you can find them. 
I buy them for minor skin issues, like acne and ingrown hairs-- I know, TMI, but these bandages are excellent if you have a cyst or boil somewhere. I've noticed that the larger 2 x 2" sheets I normally like to buy are suddenly out of stock everywhere, and even the smaller sized bandages seem to be scarce. Although I know they've become more popular in terms of skincare for acne sufferers, I'm convinced there are gay dudes out there stockpiling these things to cover their potential monkeypox blisters.


----------



## Basil Julep (Jul 27, 2022)

_SnailTrailsForElSniglet_ said:


> I'm convinced there are gay dudes out there stockpiling these things to cover their potential monkeypox blisters.


Lol I don't think most of these guys think beyond making sure they have enough meth and ecstasy for their orgy. If stores are running out of these bandages maybe it's because people are actually getting the pox and then buying the store out.


----------



## thejackal (Jul 27, 2022)

male pattern malding said:


> faggots stop pozloading negholes for one minute challenge, difficulty: IMPOSSIBLE



it's spread by "prolonged physical contact" bro, which means cuddling, it's totally not just a STD...


----------



## Autismo (Jul 27, 2022)

How long does this shit live on fabric? Will we go back to burning clothes? That’d be neat


----------



## pikachudidnothingwrong (Jul 27, 2022)

One of the most fucked up things has to be all the people on SM and places like reddit i'm starting to see who desperately want Jynneos or even the old vax. In an effort to be mindlessly "pro-vax" and anti-anti-vax. Already starting to see threads with titles like "why did we even stop vaxing people for this?!" and insinuations to the effect that anti-vaxxers are to blame. It's basically what everyone paying attention should have suspected after the last year and a half.. It has become a symbol for in-group/right-think on an ideological and political level for these people. 

Which all would be stupid enough, but to make matters even more retarded... it seems that others are pushing for it as a matter of denial as to faggots place in this mess. Basically everyone needs to get it too, if fags do, because otherwise it would single them out as the ones with the problem. (i.e. unsanctioned/improper reality validation)


----------



## UmQasaan (Jul 28, 2022)

August Ames was right, she got the last laugh from the grave.


----------



## Getting tard comed (Jul 28, 2022)

_SnailTrailsForElSniglet_ said:


> Random thought: wouldn't it be crazy if susceptibility to monkeypox came from exposure to PREP or other HIV-related drugs?
> You'd think with the number of "gender fluid poly" men being on the rise, and with more and more handmaidens accepting "kink positivity", there would be more women contracting this.  I'm thinking of women who are willing to engage in risky anal sex, group sex, etc... in groups that specifically include men who sport-fuck other men... I also doubt many women bother to use things like PREP, because they don't want to "hurt anyone's feelings" and they want to "trust" their partners.


This is an interesting premise. The actual number of actual practicing poly women who aren't just apart of a harem would need to be known. Poly sounds like an excuse for cheating to me and a current year excusable way for a straight man to have a harem. How many men who are doing this also actually have sex with men? 

All that said, it wouldn't surprise me at all that having HIV, even if on medication that makes it harder to transmit and undetectable, doesn't negate the effects of HIV. It also wouldn't surprise me to hear Prep exacerbates those problems as well. Too bad this study never happens.


----------



## Tiggletown (Jul 28, 2022)

Mountain Gorilla said:


> Please note that monkey pox, NOT gorilla pox.


There's always next election..


----------



## Badungus Kabungus (Jul 28, 2022)

Just gonna leave this here.


----------



## Yttrium (Jul 28, 2022)

City public health director of Montreal, Dr. Mylène Drouin, states that mass vaccination, not reducing one's random sexual partners, is the way to beat monkeypox! She is favouring a "harm reduction" approach because it seems that gay men just can't stop bumming each other for 5 minutes, even at the risk of catching a horrifying STI which results in very visible and painful bodily sores. 



			https://www.thestar.com/news/canada/2022/07/28/montreal-says-vaccine-not-limiting-sexual-partners-best-way-to-fight-monkeypox.html


----------



## That_Guy (Jul 28, 2022)

"Do both" would seem to be an easy way to make the right call without having to even know what that is. But what do I know, I'm not a city public health director.


----------



## HarblMcDavid (Jul 28, 2022)

That article is next level Baghdad Bob shit, amazing find.

A great picture to start the article with.



> “If my objective is to control an outbreak of this size, I believe the vaccine is a much more effective tool, and that’s why my main message today is to encourage the community, the people for whom (the vaccine) is recommended, to go out and get it,” Dr. Mylène Drouin told reporters. “I don’t think that we’re necessarily going to control the outbreak with a message that’s only related to *certain behaviours*.”


Won't even mention the specific behaviors.


> Drouin said that while she is encouraging people to use the_* safe sex practices that they normally use*_ for preventing other sexually transmitted infections


lmao, lol (emphasis mine)


> Alexandre Dumont Blais, the executive director of RÉZO, a Montreal non-profit that works to promote the health of gay and bisexual men, *said he thinks institutions shouldn’t tell LGBTQ people what to do*. ...“What works is giving the information and letting people decide for themselves about what is the best strategy for themselves,”


Well clearly they never listened in the first place, but where was this energy when it came to everyone else for the last 2 and a half years?


> “We have to understand that monkeypox, *it’s not a sexually transmitted disease*,” she said. It’s now spreading in the community of gay, bisexual, trans and other men who have sex with men because of “*interconnections in certain groups within the community*,” she added. “But I think we have to see this disease as not only linked to a specific community.”


I wasn't aware that the Standard Fuck Party was considered non-sexual contact according to the Provincial Government of Montreal.  

I saved the best for last though:


> Drouin’s call for people to get vaccinated comes four days before *the beginning of Montreal Pride, but she said she doesn’t think the festival itself will necessarily lead to a rise in monkeypox cases* in the city. Instead, she said, she expects the *increase in travel and contacts throughout the summer to lead to a rise in cases*.


This is just perfect. It's _definitely_ the travel which will increase the cases. The travel of degenerates to Montreal Pride to participate in as much debauchery as possible, but she can't say that out loud. Uhmayzin.


----------



## Failed Lurker (Jul 28, 2022)

"... community of gay, bisexual, trans and other *men who have sex with men*..."

So what men are these if they're not any of the GB and T? Even if you buy into their delusion that trans are whatever they say they are, then what other label is there for men who have sex with other men? Surely she isn't talking about pedo's?


----------



## Commander X (Jul 28, 2022)

"So I've heard that the biggest issue with monkeypox is the stigma. Ooh, _madonne;_ I agree - it's a problem when a guy thinks "I'd like to stigma dick in another man."

"Yeah, you tell'em Nicky!"


----------



## teriyakiburns (Jul 29, 2022)

Failed Lurker said:


> So what men are these if they're not any of the GB and T?


That's how twisted up language has become now. They have to say "other", because otherwise they might offend one of the myriad alphabet people who identify as "man, but special".


----------



## Carlos Weston Chantor (Jul 29, 2022)

teriyakiburns said:


> That's how twisted up language has become now. They have to say "other", because otherwise they might offend one of the myriad alphabet people who identify as "man, but special".


Niggers in america suck dick and get fucked in the ass but they don't think they are "gay" or "bisexual". In Europe it's the same with arabic immigrants who are notorious for being faggots but they don't think they are "gay" or "bisexual" because that would be haram


----------



## Mountain Gorilla (Jul 29, 2022)

Failed Lurker said:


> "... community of gay, bisexual, trans and other *men who have sex with men*..."
> 
> So what men are these if they're not any of the GB and T? Even if you buy into their delusion that trans are whatever they say they are, then what other label is there for men who have sex with other men? Surely she isn't talking about pedo's?


They mean men who say they're straight but love getting a big load shot into their rectum. Because sexuality has nothing to do with who you have sex with, but rather what you feel on the inside .

It's the whole "you can semantics your way out of reality" thing that is so fucking pervasive.


----------



## Manul Otocolobus (Jul 29, 2022)

pikachudidnothingwrong said:


> ..."why did we even stop vaxing people for this?!"...



Retards. No one, ever, has ever been routinely vaccinated for Monkeypox. Across the world people were vaccinated for smallpox, which also happened to provide cross-protection for Monkeypox. The cross-protection was never intentional, it was just a "bonus" for being smallpox vaccinated.


----------



## TakeSoma (Jul 29, 2022)

Sexual promiscuity is always a risky behavior, whatever your sexual orientation is (though homosexuals are known for it). If they could just stop sticking their dicks in any hole available - or getting boned by any dicks available, whatever floats their boat - that alone would show they at least care about your their health.


----------



## Balr0g (Jul 29, 2022)

Can we rename the thread to "Schlong covid" please? Sounds way better


----------



## HarblMcDavid (Jul 29, 2022)

Carlos Weston Chantor said:


> Niggers in america suck dick and get fucked in the ass but they don't think they are "gay" or "bisexual". In Europe it's the same with arabic immigrants who are notorious for being faggots but they don't think they are "gay" or "bisexual" because that would be haram


In the US they even have a universal name for being gay and refusing to admit it: The Down Low, or The DL. The name also belies the practice, being secretive about the buttsex with other dudes.

All that adds up to a non-trivial part of how AIDS spread in the black community for decades and probably still does, as almost all dudes "on the DL" also occasionally (by proportion) have sex with female partners using all "the safe sex practices that they normally use" which of course resulted in a bunch of black women with AIDs who figured out their partners were gay af when they found out they were HIV positive and the possible explanations were eventually whittled down to "nigga you gay".


----------



## Yttrium (Jul 29, 2022)

Everyone's favourite Dr. Fraudci is back to tell us all that we shouldn't stigmatize the LGBT for their engagement in risky bum fuckery. 
He didn't seem to skip a beat when he decided to discriminate again perfectly healthy people who kept to themselves while taking a stand against the holy sacrament of the clot shots. 



			https://www.cbc.ca/radio/thecurrent/the-current-for-july-28-2022-1.6534022/people-at-risk-of-monkeypox-need-help-not-stigma-dr-anthony-fauci-1.6534028


----------



## God's drunkest driver (Jul 29, 2022)

Yttrium said:


> Everyone's favourite Dr. Fraudci is back to tell us all that we shouldn't stigmatize the LGBT for their engagement in risky bum fuckery.
> He didn't seem to skip a beat when he decided to discriminate again perfectly healthy people who kept to themselves while taking a stand against the holy sacrament of the clot shots.
> 
> 
> ...



Yep. I'm any number of terrible things for not wanting to get an experimental vaccine for a virus that poses no danger to me but a bunch of promiscuous faggots who can't keep it in their pants can't be criticized for spreading a completely preventable illness with reckless abandon... because they're a minority.


----------



## MasterBaiter (Jul 29, 2022)

https://www.theguardian.com/world/2022/jul/29/spain-reports-first-death-in-europe-related-to-monkeypox-outbreak
		


This whole article has gems like :

In its latest report, the Spanish health ministry said 4,298 cases had been confirmed in the country, only 64 of these were women

Of the 3,750 patients it had information on, it said 120 had been hospitalised and one had died.

A spokesperson for Spain’s health ministry declined to give further details on the deceased person.

The Brazilian victim was a 41-year-old man who, according to the health ministry, also suffered from lymphoma and a weakened immune system.

It added that the patient was hospitalised in the southeastern city of Belo Horizonte and died from septic shock after being taken to the intensive care unit.

Weakened immune system full blown cancer still goes to orgies faggots not even once  

Also the faggot had aids probably and he died of aids lol but noo its monkey pox


----------



## theshitposter (Jul 29, 2022)

don't term monkeypox as the gay disease. because if by one off chance you catch it, you'll be declared closet homosexual


----------



## The Omni Cuckold (Jul 29, 2022)

The link below has a bunch of terrible pictures of the effects of Monkeypox on gay males' penises and butts. It should be really be posted everywhere in gay communities to try to lessen the amount of orgies.



			https://archive.ph/1wrj3
		


Some quotes:

Abstract​*Objective* To characterise the clinical features of monkeypox infection in humans.
*Design* Descriptive case series.
*Setting* A regional high consequences infectious disease centre with associated primary and secondary care referrals, and affiliated sexual health centres in south London between May and July 2022.
*Participants* 197 patients with polymerase chain reaction confirmed monkeypox infection.

*Results* The median age of participants was 38 years. All 197 participants were men, and 196 identified as gay, bisexual, or other men who have sex with men. All presented with mucocutaneous lesions, most commonly on the genitals (n=111 participants, 56.3%) or in the perianal area (n=82, 41.6%). 170 (86.3%) participants reported systemic illness. The most common systemic symptoms were fever (n=122, 61.9%), lymphadenopathy (114, 57.9%), and myalgia (n=62, 31.5%). 102/166 (61.5%) developed systemic features before the onset of mucocutaneous manifestations and 64 (38.5%) after (n=4 unknown). 27 (13.7%) presented exclusively with mucocutaneous manifestations without systemic features. 71 (36.0%) reported rectal pain, 33 (16.8%) sore throat, and 31 (15.7%) penile oedema. 27 (13.7%) had oral lesions and 9 (4.6%) had tonsillar signs. 70/195 (35.9%) participants had concomitant HIV infection. 56 (31.5%) of those screened for sexually transmitted infections had a concomitant sexually transmitted infection. Overall, 20 (10.2%) participants were admitted to hospital for the management of symptoms, most commonly rectal pain and penile swelling.

*Conclusions* These findings confirm the ongoing unprecedented community transmission of monkeypox virus among gay, bisexual, and other men who have sex with men seen in the UK and many other non-endemic countries. A variable temporal association was observed between mucocutaneous and systemic features, suggesting a new clinical course to the disease. New clinical presentations of monkeypox infection were identified, including rectal pain and penile oedema. These presentations should be included in public health messaging to aid early diagnosis and reduce onward transmission.

HIV and sexual health​Seventy of the 197 (35.5%) participants had HIV-1 co-infection (n=2 unknown). Sixty four (91.4%) of these participants were receiving antiretroviral therapy (n=4 unknown) (table 3). Fifty five (78.6%) had an undetectable HIV-1 viral load (<200 copies/mL) (n=13 unknown). The median CD4 count was 664 cells/μL (interquartile range 522-894 cells/μL) (n=40 unknown).


People requiring hospital admission​Twenty five (12.7%) participants were admitted to hospital, of whom 20 (10.2% of the total cohort) were admitted for clinical reasons. The remainder were admitted for containment as they were unable to effectively self-isolate at home.

The most common clinical reasons for admission were perianal or rectal pain (8/20 participants) and penile swelling (5/20). Three participants had perianal or groin abscesses. Two participants had tonsillar abscesses. Two participants required ophthalmology review owing to eye involvement. Urinary retention, superimposed bacterial lower respiratory tract infection, and disseminated lesions in the context of immunocompromise occurred in one patient each. Of 20 participants admitted to hospital for clinical reasons, 15 (75.0%) had HIV co-infection. Three (15.0%) of the admitted participants were considered to have immunosuppression due to either HIV or immunosuppressive treatment.

Rectal perforation​Overall, 71 (36.0%) participants reported rectal pain or pain on defecation, and this was a common reason for admission (n=. Five participants had proctitis confirmed on MRI, with one having a perforated rectum and one a perianal abscess.

One participant, a 46-year-old man with a history of HIV (viral load <200 copies/mL on antiretroviral therapy, CD4 count 1200 cells/μL), presented with severe rectal pain.

Symptoms started with fever, sore throat, and fatigue, followed by severe rectal pain. He was seen in the sexual health service, started on empirical doxycycline for proctitis, and tested for monkeypox virus. Over the next two days the patient developed a papular rash on his upper arms and trunk. A week after symptom onset, the rectal pain became so severe the patient required admission to hospital for pain control.

Oropharyngeal manifestations​Twenty seven (13.7%) participants had oropharyngeal lesions and nine (4.6%) had tonsillar erythema, pustules, oedema, or abscess.

One participant, a 25-year-old man, presented with a right sided tonsillar abscess.

He described developing right sided neck pain, quickly followed by an erythematous, pruritic rash over his trunk. He subsequently developed fever, progressively worsening right submandibular swelling, and pain, and he reported fatigue. The swelling increased, resulting in dysphagia and difficulty breathing. 

Confluent lesions​One participant, a 40-year-old man with a history of HIV (viral load <200 copies/mL on antiretroviral therapy, CD4 count >500 cells/μL), first presented with vesicular lesions at the base of his penis that he had attributed to shaving. He then developed a fever, cervical lymphadenopathy, headache, fatigue, and loss of appetite. He subsequently developed lesions on his face, hands, torso, thighs, and penile shaft (fig 8). Oral flucloxacillin was started because of the erythema around the lesions. The genital lesions progressed from vesicles to pustules, which in the next five days scabbed over. The scabbed lesions then coalesced and ulcerated, with substantial yellow purulent exudate. On day 8 of symptom onset the patient presented to the emergency department and was discharged owing to no clinical concern. He was admitted to hospital three days later for pain management, wound care, and treatment of presumed secondary bacterial infection. 

Conclusions​These findings confirm the ongoing unprecedented community transmission among gay, bisexual, and other men who have sex with men seen in the UK and many other non-endemic countries. Urgent research is needed to further understand the modes of transmission of monkeypox virus, particularly around sexual contact, and also the possibility of asymptomatic spread. We have highlighted new clinical presentations and shown photographs to assist clinicians in the diagnosis of monkeypox infection.

Rectal pain and penile oedema were the most common presentations requiring hospital admission in this cohort, yet these symptoms are not currently included in public health messaging. We recommend clinicians consider monkeypox infection in those presenting with these symptoms. Those with confirmed monkeypox infection with extensive penile lesions or severe rectal pain should be considered for ongoing review or inpatient management. The variable temporal association between mucocutaneous and systemic features, presence of solitary lesions, and biphasic appearance of lesions represent a variation from the classic features.

The continued growth of this outbreak means that spread to vulnerable populations is possible, including immunocompromised individuals and children, and the implications of this are not yet understood. Nosocomial transmission is an infrequent but avoidable consequence of unrecognised monkeypox infection in patients admitted to hospital.1328 Disseminating awareness of atypical presentations is of vital clinical importance as failure to recognise monkeypox infection as a possible differential could pose a major risk to healthcare professionals and other contacts. Continued research will impact local and national infection control and isolation policies and guide the development of new diagnostics, treatments, and preventive measures. It is vital that as these research efforts continue, the populations that are already affected in endemic regions with higher reported mortality secondary to monkeypox infections are not excluded from the development and implementation of these interventions.


----------



## lostkeys (Jul 29, 2022)

Bunchofcrazypeople said:


> The link below has a bunch of terrible pictures of the effects of Monkeypox on gay males' penises and butts.
> 
> 
> 
> https://archive.ph/1wrj3


I think Figure 7 appears to show lesions in the back of someone’s throat also.


----------



## Dude Christmas (Jul 30, 2022)

Here's hoping you guys aren't stupid enough to rush and take the monkey pox vaccine.  I am sure it will be deadly as well.  It's expirenmental and the fuckers even say by taking it you are part of an experiment, stop complying with these bastards please.


----------



## Mountain Gorilla (Jul 30, 2022)

theshitposter said:


> don't term monkeypox as the gay disease. because if by one off chance you catch it, you'll be declared closet homosexual



You can just counter-argue by showing the results of a blood test:

No syphilis?
No HIV?
No Hep B?
No Herps?

By sheer statistics, your claim becomes substantially more believable.


----------



## Nate Higgers (Jul 30, 2022)

Retard question: I need to get my fat ass back in the gym. Am I going to be at risk for somehow catching the ‘pox if my skin makes contact with the surface of a bench/machine/seat that had poxed homosweat on it? 

Should I just wear long sleeves and track pants to the gym every time? Or bring my own Clorox wipes to wipe down the equipment if there’s nothing to wipe down the equipment with there? I’m sure they’ve got the spray and paper towels, it’s a fucking $50/mo national chain


----------



## whothefuck (Jul 30, 2022)

Nate Higgers said:


> Retard question: I need to get my fat ass back in the gym. Am I going to be at risk for somehow catching the ‘pox if my skin makes contact with the surface of a bench/machine/seat that had poxed homosweat on it?
> 
> Should I just wear long sleeves and track pants to the gym every time? Or bring my own Clorox wipes to wipe down the equipment if there’s nothing to wipe down the equipment with there? I’m sure they’ve got the spray and paper towels, it’s a fucking $50/mo national chain


depends how many gays are in the area- if the gym is next door to a gay bar, avoid it. if its out in the sticks you should be fine.

its good practise to clean the equipment anyway, and wear whatever you thinks best as long as it doesnt get disgustingly sweaty


----------



## Nate Higgers (Jul 30, 2022)

whothefuck said:


> depends how many gays are in the area- if the gym is next door to a gay bar, avoid it. if its out in the sticks you should be fine.
> 
> its good practise to clean the equipment anyway, and wear whatever you thinks best as long as it doesnt get disgustingly sweaty


There’s a location down the street from the police station and another location that’s in a shopping center in the “new developed” part of town where all the carpetbagging faggot assholes from CA/WA/NY moved to live in 

I don’t know, my whole city has been getting pretty gay since we got a Whole Foods


----------



## whothefuck (Jul 30, 2022)

Nate Higgers said:


> There’s a location down the street from the police station and another location that’s in a shopping center in the “new developed” part of town where all the carpetbagging faggot assholes from CA/WA/NY moved to live in
> 
> I don’t know, my whole city has been getting pretty gay since we got a Whole Foods


yeah i'd exercise caution then. maybe take mental notes of who's going to your gym and what equipment they're using. im not so informed about what exercises gay men do, but i imagine they trend towards the thighs and ass. maybe use ones that are for the upper body in that case.


----------



## pikachudidnothingwrong (Jul 30, 2022)

It's images like those in the link that fill me with a little bit of hope for some form of justice in all this. Still holy fuck though! ugh!


----------



## KoldHardTruth (Jul 30, 2022)

This shit was planned. Can’t be a coincidence that a new pandemic is starting when the current one is still ongoing.


----------



## God's drunkest driver (Jul 30, 2022)

No way, this is way too selective a disease for your scenario to even make any sense. Especially considering the population involved; fags. They're the most promiscuous group of people so them spreading a contact borne disease sexually is a no-brainer.


----------



## pikachudidnothingwrong (Jul 30, 2022)

HarblMcDavid said:


> That article is next level Baghdad Bob shit, amazing find.
> 
> A great picture to start the article with.
> View attachment 3539435
> ...



Urge to..... minecraft rising! 

The thing about the vax strategy is that they aren't specifically for monkeypox and are thus much less effective. You aren't going to put a stop to anything with just the vax! They know this but don't care! This is going global and endemic in the name of not offending faggots, nor asking them to stop having orgies!


----------



## theshitposter (Jul 30, 2022)

why aren't people blaming bill gates & soros for killing the fags?? because the theory itself was trash in the first place and only retards of kiwifarms believed in it


----------



## Celebrate Nite (Jul 30, 2022)

Article: https://longisland.news12.com/gov-h...ncy-in-response-to-current-monkeypox-outbreak
Archive: https://archive.ph/K8HaB
------------------------------------------------
*Gov. Hochul declares state disaster emergency in response to current monkeypox outbreak*

Gov. Kathy Hochul issued an executive order Friday declaring a state disaster emergency in response to the ongoing monkeypox outbreak.

The executive order enables the state to respond more swiftly to the outbreak and allows health care professionals to take additional steps that will help get more New Yorkers vaccinated.

"After reviewing the latest data on the monkeypox outbreak in New York state, I am declaring a state disaster emergency to strengthen our aggressive ongoing efforts to confront this outbreak," Hochul said.

The executive order specifically extends the pool of eligible individuals who can administer monkeypox vaccines, including EMS personnel, pharmacists and midwives; allows physicians and certified nurse practitioners to issue non patient specific standing orders for vaccines; and requires providers to send vaccine data to the state Department of Health.

The most common symptom is an itchy and painful rash that looks like pimples or blisters, which was reported in 99% of New York cases.

Health experts say to watch out for other symptoms too, like a fever or swollen lymph nodes.

Suffolk currently has 18 monkeypox cases and Nassau has seven.

Pharmacists who spoke to News 12 say they don't know how many doses they will be getting and when they will be delivered.
------------------------------------------------

For the record, Fire Island (a pretty well-known gay spot) is in Suffolk County, so it doesn't surprise me monkeypox cases are in Suffolk.


----------



## JoseRaulChupacabra (Jul 30, 2022)

Some months back, there was an actual doctor on TV who said wear masks to avoid monkey pox.  Everyday, I lose respect for that profession.


MasterBaiter said:


> https://www.theguardian.com/world/2022/jul/29/spain-reports-first-death-in-europe-related-to-monkeypox-outbreak
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're basically just avoiding saying it up front, but all the descriptions read: BIG TIME CUM CHUGGER.


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Jul 30, 2022)

JoseRaulChupacabra said:


> Some months back, there was an actual doctor on TV who said wear masks to avoid monkey pox.  Everyday, I lose respect for that profession.
> 
> They're basically just avoiding saying it up front, but all the descriptions read: BIG TIME CUM CHUGGER.


And all these contaminated masks thrown everywhere like cigarette butts. No need to guess they don't give a fuck about that.


----------



## thejackal (Jul 30, 2022)

God's drunkest driver said:


> No way, this is way too selective a disease for your scenario to even make any sense. Especially considering the population involved; fags. They're the most promiscuous group of people so them spreading a contact borne disease sexually is a no-brainer.



Literally every case in King County and something like 95% in SF are among homos raw dogging each other. And yet you have people in the mainstream on twitter and reddit passing disinfo like how you can "get it from touching a crosswalk signal" or "shaking hands". Bull shit. This disease requires INTIMATE CLOSE CONTACT -- aka sexual intercourse.  Yes heteros can get it but the vast majority of the disease is being spread in communities (let's be real, the gay man community really) where frequent sexual contact among multiple people without protection is practiced.


----------



## Fleece Johnson (Jul 30, 2022)

No such thing as "usually straight". You either a gay nigga or you straight.



			https://twitter.com/ramzpaul/status/1552656610996076550?s=20&t=m4Zv8qH55k5bTmQFV9dnJA


----------



## naaaaiiiiillllll!!! (Jul 30, 2022)

Fleece Johnson said:


> No such thing as "usually straight". You either a gay nigga or you straight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It’s a classic and must be shared again:


----------



## Shaka Brah (Jul 30, 2022)

pikachudidnothingwrong said:


> One of the most fucked up things has to be all the people on SM and places like reddit i'm starting to see who desperately want Jynneos or even the old vax. In an effort to be mindlessly "pro-vax" and anti-anti-vax. Already starting to see threads with titles like "why did we even stop vaxing people for this?!" and insinuations to the effect that anti-vaxxers are to blame. It's basically what everyone paying attention should have suspected after the last year and a half.. It has become a symbol for in-group/right-think on an ideological and political level for these people.
> 
> Which all would be stupid enough, but to make matters even more retarded... it seems that others are pushing for it as a matter of denial as to faggots place in this mess. Basically everyone needs to get it too, if fags do, because otherwise it would single them out as the ones with the problem. (i.e. unsanctioned/improper reality validation)


And, to be clear, the reason why we stopped vaccinating for smallpox is because it was (to my knowledge) the most dangerous non-experimental vaccine you could be given. The smallpox vaccine is an old-style live virus vaccine which causes heart inflammation and miscarriage, one of the few traditional vaccines to have such severe side effects listed on the label. The acknowledged incidence of coincident myocarditis and pericarditis in vaccinated individuals is 7.8 per 100,000 (reported within a cohort of US military members). Women who are pregnant or who intend to be pregnant in the future are told not to get the smallpox vaccine because it can cause miscarriage.

You really don't want to be injecting people with this stuff en masse if you don't absolutely need to. It has a bad reputation in the modern era and the only reason it was ever used is because the death rate of real smallpox is substantial, killing 1 in 3 people in the worst outbreaks, so before the disease was eradicated the tradeoff of those fractional deaths from the vaccine was considered well worth it.


----------



## Vecr (Jul 30, 2022)

Shaka Brah said:


> And, to be clear, the reason why we stopped vaccinating for smallpox is because it was (to my knowledge) the most dangerous non-experimental vaccine you could be given.


I'd say it's the most dangerous, period. At least if your immune system sucks and the Yellow Fever or Ebola vaccine starts replicating uncontrollably it stays in your body and won't get into your eyes and make you go blind. As far as I can tell it's the only vaccine that cares if you have a skin condition, where if you have one the vaccine virus can cause major immune reactions causing further damage to your skin and/or spread all over your body and cause horrific scarring as the best outcome. I'd really have to think hard about getting it even in a large-scale orthopoxvirus outbreak.

I wonder if it would have been possible to use animal models and monkeypox in the 1980s to develop a subunit vaccine so they would not have needed to stop vaccinating, but who knows if that's even possible.


----------



## Honest Coyote (Jul 31, 2022)

Has anyone heard if meth use has been officially associated with monkeypox yet? The relationship between meth and monkeypox could say how much this is a MSM issue and how much it's a MSMMMMMMMM&Meth issue.


----------



## Vecr (Jul 31, 2022)

Honest Coyote said:


> Has anyone heard if meth use has been officially associated with monkeypox yet?


I have not heard anything about that. Does meth usage depress the immune system? Does it degrade the barrier ability of the skin, or cause sores not related to injection or whatever? I suppose even injection related sores could be a good entry point for the virus, but I have not seen anything yet.


----------



## PFM (Jul 31, 2022)

Vecr said:


> I have not heard anything about that. Does meth usage depress the immune system? Does it degrade the barrier ability of the skin, or cause sores not related to injection or whatever? I suppose even injection related sores could be a good entry point for the virus, but I have not seen anything yet.


Meth fueled gay orgies would be my guess


----------



## Honest Coyote (Jul 31, 2022)

Vecr said:


> I have not heard anything about that. Does meth usage depress the immune system? Does it degrade the barrier ability of the skin, or cause sores not related to injection or whatever? I suppose even injection related sores could be a good entry point for the virus, but I have not seen anything yet.


I know that meth use is strongly correlated to new hiv infections, but I'm not sure if it's the meth itself that does it with the side effects, or the lifestyle (high risk sexual encounters, extreme lack of sleep, malnutrition, dehydration, etc.) It wouldn't be surprising to see monkeypox be similar.


----------



## HarblMcDavid (Jul 31, 2022)

Best guess is establishing meth as a causal link is probably jumping the gun a bit.

Meth is used to stay up to keep the nonstop miasma of clammy flesh and seminal fluids going for as long as they do at parties that allow drugs (allegedly not _all_ of them do), and meth can easily cause situations where the user stays up for days at a time, a situation that under normal circumstances will depress your immune system quite badly, then add in the abuse to your system that the meth is inflicting in addition to that...

So there's no chance of it helping anything except the ability of queers to bum each other for longer, but I doubt it's a true "cause", more likely there's a strong correlation because anyone that is using meth is _also_ likely to be going through the most partners and thus has the highest chance of catching something regardless of the meth usage.

That's my guess anyway.


----------



## I am the Muffin Maker (Jul 31, 2022)

Shaka Brah said:


> And, to be clear, the reason why we stopped vaccinating for smallpox is because it was (to my knowledge) the most dangerous non-experimental vaccine you could be given. The smallpox vaccine is an old-style live virus vaccine which causes heart inflammation and miscarriage, one of the few traditional vaccines to have such severe side effects listed on the label. The acknowledged incidence of coincident myocarditis and pericarditis in vaccinated individuals is 7.8 per 100,000 (reported within a cohort of US military members). Women who are pregnant or who intend to be pregnant in the future are told not to get the smallpox vaccine because it can cause miscarriage.


The good news is there is a new vaccine that has fewer of these problems. 

You flat out can't get the earlier vaccines if you have eczema or psoriasis. You shouldn't be around people who have these conditions if you've been recently vaccinated either, you shouldn't be around pregnant women, or very young children. The old vaccines were basically a nuclear weapon against a very dangerous disease, but the disease was so awful the risk was acceptable. 

Jynneos, the newer vaccine, was approved in 2019 and does not have these drawbacks. But it's still - untested, against mass infections. 

I'm so angry that we considered it acceptable to make old people die alone in their nursing homes and mask toddlers FoREVer (seriously every toddler program where I live STILL REQUIRES MASKS) but telling gay men "hey, maybe lay off the piss orgies for a few months" is unacceptable.


----------



## teriyakiburns (Jul 31, 2022)

I am the Muffin Maker said:


> I'm so angry that we considered it acceptable to make old people die alone in their nursing homes and mask toddlers FoREVer (seriously every toddler program where I live STILL REQUIRES MASKS) but telling gay men "hey, maybe lay off the piss orgies for a few months" is unacceptable.


And deprive them of the only thing that gives meaning to their lives? How dare you force them to face the fact that they're utterly bereft of humanity and love, and have to replace it with endless, soulless consumerism and hedonism, in every form imaginable!

This was sarcasm. I have to point it out, because it doesn't transfer well over the internet. They're still working on the Sarcasm Transport Descriptor extension to HTTP.


----------



## Save the Loli (Jul 31, 2022)

I am the Muffin Maker said:


> Jynneos, the newer vaccine, was approved in 2019 and does not have these drawbacks. But it's still - untested, against mass infections.


Isn't the risk of myocarditis and pericarditis still very high with that vaccine, like even worse than the mRNA garbage Big Pharma shat out for the last scamdemic?


----------



## autistic dog (Jul 31, 2022)

God was not satisfied with AIDS so he made some upgrades. This new one very obviously and visibly indicates when someone is infected and is a real danger of being caught from close contact instead of just sexual. It also does not kill as much to  reduce sympathy that gathered. I predict it is the prefect weapon to make people shun gay people and stay away from gay people and gay areas.


----------



## Brazen Wanker (Jul 31, 2022)

It's gonna be interesting to see how many people are marked for life with the pox scars. Facial scarring is gonna be a bitch. Probably should have though about that before getting a hot stick load of pox juice on your face.


----------



## Netizennameless (Jul 31, 2022)

I am the Muffin Maker said:


> The good news is there is a new vaccine that has fewer of these problems.
> 
> You flat out can't get the earlier vaccines if you have eczema or psoriasis. You shouldn't be around people who have these conditions if you've been recently vaccinated either, you shouldn't be around pregnant women, or very young children. The old vaccines were basically a nuclear weapon against a very dangerous disease, but the disease was so awful the risk was acceptable.
> 
> ...


and for no reason at all, the people voted hitler into power...


Brazen Wanker said:


> It's gonna be interesting to see how many people are marked for life with the pox scars. Facial scarring is gonna be a bitch. Probably should have though about that before getting a hot stick load of pox juice on your face.


the mark of the beast...
Edit: should we rename the phrase to "don't poxload my neghole?"


----------



## FarmerKhourtney (Jul 31, 2022)

Brazen Wanker said:


> It's gonna be interesting to see how many people are marked for life with the pox scars. Facial scarring is gonna be a bitch. Probably should have though about that before getting a hot stick load of pox juice on your face.


Anecdotal but I had chickenpox when I was 12 and still have several scars, almost two decades later 

And monkey pox seems to cause even more serious blisters or lesions than chicken pox


----------



## Save the Loli (Jul 31, 2022)

Brazen Wanker said:


> It's gonna be interesting to see how many people are marked for life with the pox scars. Facial scarring is gonna be a bitch. Probably should have though about that before getting a hot stick load of pox juice on your face.


The best part is the people getting monkeypozzed will have extra scars on their ass and dick.


----------



## Shaka Brah (Jul 31, 2022)

Save the Loli said:


> Isn't the risk of myocarditis and pericarditis still very high with that vaccine, like even worse than the mRNA garbage Big Pharma shat out for the last scamdemic?


It's lower than the covid jab (by a lot actually, if Austrian health ministry stats are accurate) but it's still too high for me to feel comfortable rolling the dice.


----------



## SeniorFuckFace (Jul 31, 2022)

Now, imagine if fucking COVID did this to someone...

Yeah, no, it is fine...we won't cancel spreader events...



Spoiler: NASTY FUCKING SWELLING


----------



## wopirish (Jul 31, 2022)

SeniorFuckFace said:


> Now, imagine if fucking COVID did this to someone...
> 
> Yeah, no, it is fine...we won't cancel spreader events...


It'll be fine, he made it to all 7 of the weekend orgies and had a blast.  Why do you have to be such a bigot and make those assumptions?  Don't you know that it isn't a gay disease? It can occur in straight men who dabble in male only orgies on occasion.


----------



## SeniorFuckFace (Jul 31, 2022)

wopirish said:


> It'll be fine, he made it to all 7 of the weekend orgies and had a blast.  Why do you have to be such a bigot and make those assumptions?  Don't you know that it isn't a gay disease? It can occur in straight men who dabble in male only orgies on occasion.


Men who have sex with Men....because Gay is not inclusive enough. 

I cant.

Bring Back Bullying.


----------



## wopirish (Jul 31, 2022)

SeniorFuckFace said:


> Men who have sex with Men....because Gay is not inclusive enough.
> 
> I cant.
> 
> Bring Back Bullying.


That reminds me, I wonder how many of the "women" that are infected are TIM's? I estimate 97%


----------



## Honest Coyote (Jul 31, 2022)

Shaka Brah said:


> It's lower than the covid jab (by a lot actually, if Austrian health ministry stats are accurate) but it's still too high for me to feel comfortable rolling the dice.


Could you send me the Austrian stats you're talking about? The vaccine threads here are a mess I refuse to touch


----------



## Shaka Brah (Jul 31, 2022)

Honest Coyote said:


> Could you send me the Austrian stats you're talking about? The vaccine threads here are a mess I refuse to touch


I was too lazy to grab the Austrian one but here's a nearly identical warning brief by the German health ministry. Translation essentially reads "The rate of serious adverse reactions according to the Paul Ehrlich Institute (their federal vaccine research institution) is 0.2 per 1000, report to your doctor if you have any unusual symptoms." 

Sidenote: I have no idea why they didn't say 1 in 5000. Normally you're supposed to use whole numbers in per capita figures for clarity.


			https://twitter.com/BMG_Bund/status/1550077552722644992
		



			https://archive.ph/8N7gW


----------



## The Omni Cuckold (Jul 31, 2022)

LA County Fails Gay Men Again

Article:  https://archive.ph/lHVdG

Full page ad. in the LA Times:


----------



## I am the Muffin Maker (Jul 31, 2022)

Save the Loli said:


> Isn't the risk of myocarditis and pericarditis still very high with that vaccine, like even worse than the mRNA garbage Big Pharma shat out for the last scamdemic?


well yes - but still way better than the old vaccines. Let me find the CDC slide show - has some nifty pics of various diseases and vaccinations gone wrong.



			https://emergency.cdc.gov/coca/ppt/2022/052422_slides.pdf


----------



## pikachudidnothingwrong (Jul 31, 2022)

Bunchofcrazypeople said:


> LA County Fails Gay Men Again
> 
> Article:  https://archive.ph/lHVdG
> 
> ...



Damned if you do damned if you don't.


----------



## LurkTrawl (Jul 31, 2022)

Bunchofcrazypeople said:


> LA County Fails Gay Men Again
> 
> Article:  https://archive.ph/lHVdG
> 
> ...


It is so, so fucking unbelievably difficult, not to wish this on these people. I'm trying so damn hard, but soon enough I'll be right there with the WBC on the sidewalk holding a "GOD HATES FAGS" sign at this rate.


----------



## Fireman Sam (Jul 31, 2022)

gay people are so disgusting


----------



## Colloid (Jul 31, 2022)

SeniorFuckFace said:


> Now, imagine if fucking COVID did this to someone...
> 
> Yeah, no, it is fine...we won't cancel spreader events...
> 
> ...


It'd be poetic for these guys to be punished for their reckless sexcapades by having their dicks rot so badly that they couldn't have sex anymore even after recovering from the disease.


----------



## WhatInTheActualFuck (Jul 31, 2022)

Shaka Brah said:


> Sidenote: I have no idea why they didn't say 1 in 5000. Normally you're supposed to use whole numbers in per capita figures for clarity.
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/BMG_Bund/status/1550077552722644992
> ...


...as with the vaccine adverse reaction rates with the last "world health emergency", clarity around those figures are not exactly a top priority.


----------



## Honest Coyote (Jul 31, 2022)

Bunchofcrazypeople said:


> LA County Fails Gay Men Again
> 
> Article:  https://archive.ph/lHVdG
> 
> ...


Honestly I'm still trying to figure out why everyone is so worked up about monkeypox all of the sudden. Yes, it's an unpleasant gross disease, but there are way worse STDs; plus, monkeypox clears up on its own without treatment in most cases unlike most veneral diseases.

Is it novelty? Are we addicted to pandemics now? Is it an excuse for progressives to boot gays off the bus? Is somebody making money?


----------



## Save the Loli (Jul 31, 2022)

Honest Coyote said:


> Honestly I'm still trying to figure out why everyone is so worked up about monkeypox all of the sudden. Yes, it's an unpleasant gross disease, but there are way worse STDs; plus, monkeypox clears up on its own without treatment in most cases unlike most veneral diseases.
> 
> Is it novelty? Are we addicted to pandemics now? Is it an excuse for progressives to boot gays off the bus? Is somebody making money?


Most of the fag events in 2020 and 2021 were "online only" and the homos were super excited about this summer but then God smote their community with monkeypox and now the fags are whining they're missing another year of their favorite public orgies.


----------



## remiem (Jul 31, 2022)

wopirish said:


> That reminds me, I wonder how many of the "women" that are infected are TIM's? I estimate 97%



It's probably some Tims but if there are biological females catching it's probably the wives of closeted gay/bisexual men.


----------



## theshitposter (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## OrangeJuliusEvola (Jul 31, 2022)

SeniorFuckFace said:


> Now, imagine if fucking COVID did this to someone...
> 
> Yeah, no, it is fine...we won't cancel spreader events...
> 
> ...


Jesus H. Christ, that looks like a hot dog that spent way too long on the grill.


----------



## Trust Me I Know (Jul 31, 2022)

Bunchofcrazypeople said:


> LA County Fails Gay Men Again
> 
> Article:  https://archive.ph/lHVdG
> 
> ...


But I thought it wasn't a gay disease?


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Aug 1, 2022)

The best way to understand the monkeypox situation.


----------



## George Lucas (Aug 1, 2022)

theshitposter said:


> View attachment 3550611


Monkeypox doesn’t just give you sores. It causes aches and pains, too. Smallpox makes all but the strongest men bedridden, but is this new disease really so weak it can allow someone to use something as stressing as pub trans?


----------



## Vecr (Aug 1, 2022)

George Lucas said:


> but is this new disease really so weak it can allow someone to use something as stressing as pub trans?


You can have the lesions before you get bad symptoms, and after you get better. They have to heal, it's not like a cold where it's mostly just the immune response causing you to feel tired and sick, with little actual damage done. With monkeypox, the virus is actually causes the lesions and is in them. Some people don't even get symptoms severe enough to prevent them from continuing contact with people for the whole time, so that's not good. I guess you can't expect people to maintain strict isolation for a month or more, without providing food and enforcement and that sort of thing. No western country does that, though the UK pretended to for a while.


----------



## Save the Loli (Aug 1, 2022)

https://archive.ph/uot9R I was trying to learn more about monkeypox and I stumbled on this page. Just what is going on here?


----------



## Lichen Bark (Aug 1, 2022)

theshitposter said:


> View attachment 3550611


If I was one of those people I wouldn't be casually sitting near this person. 
"Oops ,sorry, my pox leg rubbed up against you. It was the trains fault for stopping suddenly. I had to catch my balance!" 
 I don't want to be within 8 miles of anyone who attends gay piss orgies.


----------



## CHARizard (Aug 1, 2022)

This is a real slide that a real health department sent out. It has to do with questioning people inquiring about the pox vax.


----------



## Colloid (Aug 1, 2022)

Honest Coyote said:


> Honestly I'm still trying to figure out why everyone is so worked up about monkeypox all of the sudden. Yes, it's an unpleasant gross disease, but there are way worse STDs; plus, monkeypox clears up on its own without treatment in most cases unlike most veneral diseases.
> 
> Is it novelty? Are we addicted to pandemics now? Is it an excuse for progressives to boot gays off the bus? Is somebody making money?


Because the media fags are already advocating the feds to lockdown the US again for it. It’s even more stupid this time since the primary demographic of infected have made it no secret that they’re perpetuating its virulence because muh gay pride.

At least with the Kung Flu normal people could get behind protecting their elderly peers, but now that people are fed up with the mandates and the fags have made it clear they’ll continue to be irresponsible degenerates, sympathy will be at an all-time low.


----------



## FarmerKhourtney (Aug 1, 2022)

Stigmatizing language haha. When people had concerns about the Covid vaccines the language was quite clear that they were useless pieces of shit who deserved to die on ventilators OR that they deserved no medical treatment of any kind, for anything


----------



## Alcoholism (Aug 1, 2022)

I find it increasingly funny how the world outside the US has gay lobbies suggesting abstinence as a means to combat the diseases while Americans are stead fast that not getting railed by 20 strangers once a week is a violation of their human rights.


----------



## LeChampion1992 (Aug 1, 2022)

Alcoholism said:


> I find it increasingly funny how the world outside the US has gay lobbies suggesting abstinence as a means to combat the diseases while Americans are stead fast that not getting railed by 20 strangers once a week is a violation of their human rights.


I would only say the gay rights lobbies are probably worse in the UK/Canada as well as probably the Netherlands. It's just our LGBTQ lobby is being backed by the medical industrial complex.


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Aug 1, 2022)

Sorry if someone else already mentioned it, but I wonder how long before Gottlieb pass away because he said an inconvenient truth about the monkey pox?


			https://thehill.com/policy/healthcare/3581760-gottlieb-predicts-monkeypox-will-become-public-health-failure/
		



			https://web.archive.org/web/20220801020532/https://thehill.com/policy/healthcare/3581760-gottlieb-predicts-monkeypox-will-become-public-health-failure/
		




> Former Food and Drug Administration (FDA) Commissioner Scott Gottlieb penned an op-ed in the New York Times published on Saturday arguing that the United States lacks a federal infrastructure capable of dealing with public health emergencies like monkeypox and COVID-19.
> 
> “Our country’s response to monkeypox ‌‌has been plagued by the same shortcomings we had with Covid-19,” Gottlieb wrote in the op-ed.
> 
> ...


----------



## FatalTater (Aug 1, 2022)

New York City mayor declares state of emergency in the city over monkeypox.



			https://twitter.com/TheInsiderPaper/status/1554123894088400897
		




			https://archive.ph/0EOW6


----------



## Mothra1988 (Aug 1, 2022)

Some of these politicians can stop being cowards already.  If they could tell everyone in the country to wear a mask and stay in doors for months at  a time, I'm pretty sure they can tell gay males to stop having sex with random hook-ups for a few months.  Like the concept of monogamy is inherently homophobic or something.


----------



## Collections Agent (Aug 1, 2022)

This thread makes me want to vomit more than any other thread I've seen on this site and I've seen Nikocado Avocados thread


----------



## Jonah Hill poster (Aug 1, 2022)

Another fine example of Reddit being Reddit


----------



## FatalTater (Aug 1, 2022)

albert the programmer said:


> View attachment 3552670View attachment 3552671
> 
> Another fine example of Reddit being Reddit


To be fair I can see a lot of Redditards seeing "Monkeypox linked to penis swelling" and thinking "Yuss! Bigger peen!" and well. Consequences.


----------



## Starved Artist (Aug 1, 2022)

SeniorFuckFace said:


> Now, imagine if fucking COVID did this to someone...
> 
> Yeah, no, it is fine...we won't cancel spreader events...
> 
> ...


Wew. Boy got that Freddy Kreuger cock.

Anyway.

Paranoid Conspiracy time.
Preparation Step:  Reduce the stigma regarding being a whore " no slut shaming", etc.  and having unprotected sex with strangers. 

Step 1. Anti-Vaxxers appear.
Step 2. Measles outbreak, dry run. Only unvaccinated infected. Result - Less than a dozen dead.  Anti-vax community now hides behing the Jewish Community.

Step 3. Ebola outbreak, dry run. Test to see how far an infected person can get. No deaths, virus travels across the east coast and to the midwest with no infections.

Step 4. Anti-Vaxxers increase in influence somehow. Religious exemptions become a thing.

Step 5. Covid outbreak. Simple instructions. Stay the fuck away from each other. End result. Instructions unclear, millions dead. Simply not dying from your lungs filling with fluid becomes a political stance, somehow.  Caring that your parents/friends/neighbors don't die horribly is now considered being a pussy if you wear a mask. General human depravity increases by 80%

Step 6. Covid continues. People pretend it doesn't exist and openly disregard safety measures designed to kill the virus.  Result: Covid continues and mutates.  People actively spread it and don't care. Vaccination makes stupid people believe they're immune.


Step 7. Measles reappears.  People are now shunning vaccines " it's just a simple fever lmao"  and it's now spreading in school age children.

Step 8. A Pox Appears. Because people openly disregard any and all safety measures from Covid, they are now spreading the pox like crazy.

Step 9. Polio reappears. GGs. Thanks for playing.

tl'dr: The powers that be want the population culled and they turned our arrogance against us.  At first the powers that be believed they could save us, now that we're actively killing ourselves and infecting each other willy-nilly without a care in a world, they only care about speeding up the process. 
Covid doesn't exist, no one is reporting illnesses or deaths.
Monkeypox only happens to gay niggas, don't worry if that guy on the train bumped into you or coughed in your face.
Polio and measles are extinct! Don't worry about those children bringing it home to their unvaccinated parents. It's not going to mutate or anything lmao.


----------



## pikachudidnothingwrong (Aug 1, 2022)

So it begins..... -_-







Already seeing this and others like starting to go up everywhere.


----------



## Carlos Weston Chantor (Aug 1, 2022)

Starved Artist said:


> Wew. Boy got that Freddy Kreuger cock.
> 
> Anyway.
> 
> ...


It's kiwifarms. You can just say "jews" instead of "powers that be". And if they wanted you dead, you would be already dead. They only want total control and introducing more and more control (cash bad because "germs" on cash so use surveillance money, vaccine passes, collecting DNA samples from everyone under the pretense of "testing" and so on) is much more important than "culling". Using naturally transmitted diseases for the purposes of culling would be extremely ineffective anyway


----------



## NJBear (Aug 1, 2022)

https://www.newsweek.com/how-long-can-monkeypox-survive-food-scabs-1729618


----------



## FFinfo (Aug 1, 2022)

Starved Artist said:


> Wew. Boy got that Freddy Kreuger cock.
> 
> Anyway.
> 
> ...


Measles IS extinct in the US its not Timmy's fault retards keep going to the middle east and reintroducing it.
The latter half of your points are misplaced: the US government helped create covid, did nothing to stop it coming to the US, and only pretended to take action against it (vaccines that don't stop the spread, allowing riot super spreader events, trying to enforce lockdowns without compensation so people went to work and got sick anyway since the government's brilliant plan otherwise was "just starve lol"
TPTB were never trying to save you. They are not your friends. Your death is a convenience to them.


----------



## Malodorous Merkin (Aug 1, 2022)

Fleece Johnson said:


> No such thing as "usually straight". You either a gay nigga or you straight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A man builds a hundred bridges is his life, and, after he dies, he'll be remembered as a bridge builder.

A man builds a hundred bridges is his life, and sucks one dick. After he dies, he'll be remembered as a dick sucker.


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Aug 1, 2022)

Honest Coyote said:


> Honestly I'm still trying to figure out why everyone is so worked up about monkeypox all of the sudden. Yes, it's an unpleasant gross disease, but there are way worse STDs; plus, monkeypox clears up on its own without treatment in most cases unlike most veneral diseases.
> 
> Is it novelty? Are we addicted to pandemics now? Is it an excuse for progressives to boot gays off the bus? Is somebody making money?


I think this clip from “Team America: World Police” is suitable 



			https://youtu.be/qOH9trJLedk


----------



## NJBear (Aug 1, 2022)

Nate Higgers said:


> Retard question: I need to get my fat ass back in the gym. Am I going to be at risk for somehow catching the ‘pox if my skin makes contact with the surface of a bench/machine/seat that had poxed homosweat on it?
> 
> Should I just wear long sleeves and track pants to the gym every time? Or bring my own Clorox wipes to wipe down the equipment if there’s nothing to wipe down the equipment with there? I’m sure they’ve got the spray and paper towels, it’s a fucking $50/mo national chain


Buy a party city Halloween wig and join a women's facility.


----------



## Honest Coyote (Aug 1, 2022)

Starved Artist said:


> Wew. Boy got that Freddy Kreuger cock.
> 
> Anyway.
> 
> ...


If the government wanted to kill people indiscriminately with a disease, developing a chlorine resistant cholera would be way easier than a 9 step program involving several different diseases and multiple stages of human variables. Just spike the water supply in a target area and overwhelm local hospitals


----------



## Curly_ (Aug 1, 2022)

https://twitter.com/Slatzism/status/1554137199142178816
		

For those of you wondering, yes, this _is_ from the San Francisco AIDS Foundation. You can't make this shit up.


Spoiler










EDIT: Here's the link to the article in question:


			https://www.sfaf.org/collections/beta/douchies-guide-to-a-dore-alley-without-fear-of-monkeypox/


----------



## pikachudidnothingwrong (Aug 1, 2022)

Curly_ said:


> https://twitter.com/Slatzism/status/1554137199142178816
> 
> 
> For those of you wondering, yes, this _is_ from the San Francisco AIDS Foundation. You can't make this shit up.
> ...



JFC! There is no hiding it anymore it seems. Whether the intent is to active spread it or not, they are openly trying to actively spread it! If this becomes an outbreak or endemic, it will be forever known as being caused by faggots and their handlers!


----------



## Brazen Wanker (Aug 1, 2022)

pikachudidnothingwrong said:


> So it begins..... -_-
> 
> 
> View attachment 3553029
> ...



Can we get some context for this? it might be helpful to point out where these number came from.


----------



## Ukraine is Big Gay (Aug 1, 2022)

Nate Higgers said:


> Retard question: I need to get my fat ass back in the gym. Am I going to be at risk for somehow catching the ‘pox if my skin makes contact with the surface of a bench/machine/seat that had poxed homosweat on it?
> 
> Should I just wear long sleeves and track pants to the gym every time? Or bring my own Clorox wipes to wipe down the equipment if there’s nothing to wipe down the equipment with there? I’m sure they’ve got the spray and paper towels, it’s a fucking $50/mo national chain


Pushups and Sit-ups are free and free weights contrary to the name are not. But are still cheap.
Unless you are already living in a pod you have room to do that in your own home if you're that 'noided about it.




Curly_ said:


> https://twitter.com/Slatzism/status/1554137199142178816
> 
> 
> For those of you wondering, yes, this _is_ from the San Francisco AIDS Foundation. You can't make this shit up.
> ...


I'm starting to think that Westboro Baptists were too fucking moderate.


----------



## Nate Higgers (Aug 1, 2022)

Ukraine is Big Gay said:


> Pushups and Sit-ups are free and free weights contrary to the name are not. But are still cheap.
> Unless you are already living in a pod you have room to do that in your own home if you're that 'noided about it.


Didnt ask but thanks bro


----------



## HarblMcDavid (Aug 2, 2022)

pikachudidnothingwrong said:


> JFC! There is no hiding it anymore it seems. Whether the intent is to active spread it or not, they are openly trying to actively spread it! If this becomes an outbreak or endemic, it will be forever known as being caused by faggots and their handlers!


The reality is most of us never saw how shit the AIDS materials were even as of a decade to a decade and a half ago since none of us were hanging out in the depth of the Castro district in the 2000s.

There's this bit in the gift which is emblematic of this where an impromptu art review of historical and current AIDS materials is being conducted, and it's a wall of posters of healthy buff naked dudes with tiny messages about HIV and how to make sure to use a condom, and the comments from the peanut gallery were "these all just make me want to have sex" and the funniest one was a dude who said "they look like they have the gift you want" (referring to the completely healthy look of the dudes on the wall, who according to the logic of the posters, _all_ have HIV).

And yes, the messaging is and was largely because if the HIV positive men are depicted negatively, the organizations get complaints from HIV positive dudes basically saying "are you saying there's something wrong with me?!"

Seems history repeats itself with monkeypox.   

This has been the absolute state of trying to get the community reigned in forever it seems, it's just more obvious now because you can't find anyone outside of the crevices of the internet like this one to criticize it.


----------



## Puff (Aug 2, 2022)

HarblMcDavid said:


> The reality is most of us never saw how shit the AIDS materials were even as of a decade to a decade and a half ago since none of us were hanging out in the depth of the Castro district in the 2000s.
> 
> There's this bit in the gift which is emblematic of this where an impromptu art review of historical and current AIDS materials is being conducted, and it's a wall of posters of healthy buff naked dudes with tiny messages about HIV and how to make sure to use a condom, and the comments from the peanut gallery were "these all just make me want to have sex" and the funniest one was a dude who said "they look like they have the gift you want" (referring to the completely healthy look of the dudes on the wall, who according to the logic of the posters, _all_ have HIV).
> 
> ...


Maybe the uncloseting of the gays will finally kill out the gay gene. Give it a few more generations and they'll all have died and it'll be a fatal recessive disease again.


----------



## pikachudidnothingwrong (Aug 2, 2022)

Brazen Wanker said:


> Can we get some context for this? it might be helpful to point out where these number came from.



Well I mean the point of me posting it was never the numbers but the fact that the usual covid-like scare tactics were beginning. "Vax or die everyone" etc. I don't know where it's from (wiki maybe?) though.. sorry. I'll look around though.


----------



## mynameisguyincognito (Aug 2, 2022)

Curly_ said:


> https://twitter.com/Slatzism/status/1554137199142178816
> 
> 
> For those of you wondering, yes, this _is_ from the San Francisco AIDS Foundation. You can't make this shit up.
> ...


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Aug 2, 2022)

pikachudidnothingwrong said:


> JFC! There is no hiding it anymore it seems. Whether the intent is to active spread it or not, they are openly trying to actively spread it! If this becomes an outbreak or endemic, it will be forever known as being caused by faggots and their handlers!


It’s literally fucking around and finding out.


----------



## Otterly (Aug 2, 2022)

Can we call it *dickin’pox? *


----------



## I am the Muffin Maker (Aug 2, 2022)

SeniorFuckFace said:


> Now, imagine if fucking COVID did this to someone...
> 
> Yeah, no, it is fine...we won't cancel spreader events...
> 
> ...


Don't know why they blurred out the ball bits. 



			http://press.psprings.co.uk/bmj/july/monkeypox.pdf
		


Clinical features and novel presentations of human monkeypox
in a central London centre during the 2022 outbreak: descriptive
case series

Scroll to the bottom for the money shots. Some of this stuff isn't going to heal. It will get into eyes, and mouths and go up to your brain.


----------



## Save the Loli (Aug 2, 2022)

I am the Muffin Maker said:


> Scroll to the bottom for the money shots. Some of this stuff isn't going to heal. It will get into eyes, and mouths and go up to your brain.


It can't be going to the brain often since only two people (one an AIDS-ridden faggot dying of cancer, the other I'm assuming also probably had AIDS) have died. Are there a small minority of fags being permanently crippled from monkeypox-derived brain damage?


----------



## ／Ｏｕｒ Ｌａｄｄｉｅ／ (Aug 2, 2022)

Save the Loli said:


> It can't be going to the brain often since only two people (one an AIDS-ridden faggot dying of cancer, the other I'm assuming also probably had AIDS) have died. Are there a small minority of fags being permanently crippled from monkeypox-derived brain damage?


How would one be able to tell?


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Aug 2, 2022)

This based preacher told us long ago:



			https://youtu.be/t9aW5fy5HSo


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Aug 2, 2022)

I wonder how long it’ll be until we see a load of women get the pox from their DL husband or boyfriend…
The media would be between a rock and a hard place, I tell you what.


----------



## Koruu (Aug 2, 2022)

Curly_ said:


> https://twitter.com/Slatzism/status/1554137199142178816
> 
> 
> For those of you wondering, yes, this _is_ from the San Francisco AIDS Foundation. You can't make this shit up.
> ...


Anyone get big "Hug a Chinese person" vibes from all this? I believe they call these "superspreader events," but maybe the definition changed in the past 20 minutes.


----------



## The Wicked Mitch (Aug 2, 2022)

It really is a sight to behold to watch my national media entirely avoid mentioning the fact that this is an entirely faggot-borne illness.


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Aug 2, 2022)

Koruu said:


> Anyone get big "Hug a Chinese person" vibes from all this? I believe they call these "superspreader events," but maybe the definition changed in the past 20 minutes.


Is Italy going to hold National Fuck A Faggot Day?


----------



## NJBear (Aug 2, 2022)

CNN-Sept 02, 2022

-As Anal Ebola rages on in the world's largest cites, health officials now say the virus has mutated, in the water supply and linked to the Gay Sex parties.  But world leaders say they will not stop the parties as they provide important health information and support for the gay community.

Thousands have been reported dying in the streets, homes and workplaces.  Victims are found with entire lower intestinal track expelled from the body.  Doctors believe the loss of blood my be the cause of death but some patients may have underlying conditions.  Lockdowns in 100 cites require all residents to stay at home and wait for bottled water to be delivered.  Gays will be issued a special passport to attend their local piss and sex parties.


----------



## Sneed's Feed And Seed (Aug 2, 2022)

NJBear said:


> CNN-Sept 02, 2022
> 
> -As Anal Ebola rages on in the world's largest cites, health officials now say the virus has mutated, in the water supply and linked to the Gay Sex parties.  But world leaders say they will not stop the parties as they provide important health information and support for the gay community.
> 
> Thousands have been reported dying in the streets, homes and workplaces.  Victims are found with entire lower intestinal track expelled from the body.  Doctors believe the loss of blood my be the cause of death but some patients may have underlying conditions.  Lockdowns in 100 cites require all residents to stay at home and wait for bottled water to be delivered.  Gays will be issued a special passport to attend their local piss and sex parties.


Don't forget the elected official having dinner or getting their hair done and then nothing happening when they're caught.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Aug 2, 2022)




----------



## pikachudidnothingwrong (Aug 2, 2022)

mindlessobserver said:


> View attachment 3557017



The ONLY part of this that is actually satire is the "embracing" part and that is debatable!


----------



## Puerto Pollo (Aug 2, 2022)

CivilianOfTheFandomWars said:


> Is Italy going to hold National Fuck A Faggot Day?



Nope, we have elections in two months and the biggest priority of the lefty government in charge is saving the country against Fascism (aka whoever doesn't suck globohomo corporate pozloads out of a black dick).


----------



## mindlessobserver (Aug 2, 2022)

pikachudidnothingwrong said:


> The ONLY part of this that is actually satire is the "embracing" part and that is debatable!


A part of me thinks the Babylon Bee is reading this thread. This has been our bitch for the last two months. If you are Gay, get the pox jab and not have sex for a few weeks. Done and done.


----------



## Brazen Wanker (Aug 2, 2022)

CivilianOfTheFandomWars said:


> I wonder how long it’ll be until we see a load of women get the pox from their DL husband or boyfriend…
> The media would be between a rock and a hard place, I tell you what.



More likely it will be used to push the narrative that everyone's susceptible to the pox and anyone can get it, as not to tell the real story of how people got it. Sort of like how AIDS was technically something anyone could get, but was mostly limited to homos and other degenerates.


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Aug 2, 2022)

Brazen Wanker said:


> More likely it will be used to push the narrative that everyone's susceptible to the pox and anyone can get it, as not to tell the real story of how people got it. Sort of like how AIDS was technically something anyone could get, but was mostly limited to homos and other degenerates.


There’s a lot of stories about DL guys giving their woman AIDS…


----------



## Kenya Jones (Aug 2, 2022)

I'm not going to go through all the pages, but can yall give me a synopsis on how wrong you guys are about monkeypox?


----------



## Cringe newfag (Aug 2, 2022)

Kenya Jones said:


> I'm not going to go through all the pages, but can yall give me a synopsis on how wrong you guys are about monkeypox?


Most people here think it's a bad thing.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Aug 2, 2022)

Kenya Jones said:


> I'm not going to go through all the pages, but can yall give me a synopsis on how wrong you guys are about monkeypox?



Can Gay men please abstain from sex for 30 days?


----------



## Kenya Jones (Aug 2, 2022)

Cringe newfag said:


> Most people here think it's a bad thing.


Good.


mindlessobserver said:


> Can Gay men please abstain from sex for 30 days?


They already are.


----------



## ZazietheBeast (Aug 2, 2022)

Quantum Diabetes said:


> This based preacher told us long ago:
> 
> 
> 
> https://youtu.be/t9aW5fy5HSo


Its sad that I remember this guy from one of the gunt's interviews.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Aug 2, 2022)

Kenya Jones said:


> They already are.



Did you hear this in a dream?


----------



## The Big O (Aug 2, 2022)

Kenya Jones said:


> They already are.


Bring me some citations. I'm gay and keeping an ear on things, and I do not fully believe there will be any restraint of libido going on. I mean, CAPCon just ended in Chicago this past weekend and they're already complaining about COVID, but in another few weeks there may very well be pox transmission there. Until then, it's s all the way down to me.


----------



## Puerto Pollo (Aug 2, 2022)

mindlessobserver said:


> Can Gay men please abstain from sex for 30 days?



3 days at best, the average amount of time required to recover from a particularly kinky weekend. 

No, seriously. Look, I'm 100% with you on this but you cannot even conceive how a large deal of the gay community cannot spend ONE day without random dick. Abstinence didn't work against peak 80s AIDS killing people within weeks, current clownworld will simply brush any attempt to fight monkeypox as discrimination/homophobia/kinkshaming.

source: am faggot watching what is left of the gay "community" salt the earth once again


----------



## NJBear (Aug 3, 2022)

Puerto Pollo said:


> 3 days at best, the average amount of time required to recover from a particularly kinky weekend.
> 
> No, seriously. Look, I'm 100% with you on this but you cannot even conceive how a large deal of the gay community cannot spend ONE day without random dick. Abstinence didn't work against peak 80s AIDS killing people within weeks, current clownworld will simply brush any attempt to fight monkeypox as discrimination/homophobia/kinkshaming.
> 
> source: am faggot watching what is left of the gay "community" salt the earth once again


'GaysAgainstGroomers' mentioned this asked these clubs be shut down for the duration of the pandemic.  They of course were gaslighted and slandered.

And this.  There is something weird going on with this virus popping up right after corona.  MPX has been around for decades and it was just isolated outbreaks in a few areas in Africa. Then all of a sudden...


----------



## Puff (Aug 3, 2022)

NJBear said:


> 'GaysAgainstGroomers' mentioned this asked these clubs be shut down for the duration of the pandemic.  They of course were _gaslighted _and slandered.


That word does not mean what you think it means.


----------



## Basil Julep (Aug 3, 2022)

Puerto Pollo said:


> 3 days at best, the average amount of time required to recover from a particularly kinky weekend.
> 
> No, seriously. Look, I'm 100% with you on this but you cannot even conceive how a large deal of the gay community cannot spend ONE day without random dick. Abstinence didn't work against peak 80s AIDS killing people within weeks, current clownworld will simply brush any attempt to fight monkeypox as discrimination/homophobia/kinkshaming.
> 
> source: am faggot watching what is left of the gay "community" salt the earth once again


I feel so stupid that I took some of the "Reagan never said gay and he's to blame for the AIDS crisis" thing at face value. Fuck they all did it to themselves. I guess there were a tiny number of guys who got HIV in 1980 and somehow lived the whole time and maybe they are relatively blameless but 99% just needed to use some fucking latex after the message was completely clear but they couldn't do that.

After PrEP the other gays were unhinged that I still wanted to use condoms. That was a real wake-up call.


----------



## Save the Loli (Aug 3, 2022)

mindlessobserver said:


> A part of me thinks the Babylon Bee is reading this thread. This has been our bitch for the last two months. If you are Gay, get the pox jab and not have sex for a few weeks. Done and done.


I don't think it's fair to tell gays they can't have their piss orgies, I just think they should know the risk of monkeypox before they go to their piss orgies. The government shouldn't be shutting down what people enjoy over a disease that struggles at killing people who literally have terminal AIDS, just like they shouldn't have been shutting down anything during the Wuflu (another virus with a miniscule death rate).

What gets me angry is the utter hypocrisy of how the government is dealing with this versus how they dealt with the Wuflu scamdemic. The freakiest faggots get special treatment apparently.


----------



## FeatherPlucker (Aug 3, 2022)

Fleece Johnson said:


> No such thing as "usually straight". You either a gay nigga or you straight.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You are GAY!  Stay away from women in any sexual context-- forever-- please!
Sorry, this is late and MATI, but THIS is the kind of idiot who will spread it to women, and then it will inevitably spread to children (because it seems skin-to-skin contact is one of the main ways to spread it).


----------



## Brazen Wanker (Aug 3, 2022)

Bro, that Ramzpaul tweet is in jest, he's not actually a homo trying to downplay the risk.


----------



## Kenya Jones (Aug 3, 2022)

mindlessobserver said:


> Did you hear this in a dream?


Did you?


The Big O said:


> Bring me some citations. I'm gay and keeping an ear on things, and I do not fully believe there will be any restraint of libido going on. I mean, CAPCon just ended in Chicago this past weekend and they're already complaining about COVID, but in another few weeks there may very well be pox transmission there. Until then, it's s all the way down to me.


Most likely will, seeing as monkeypox can be transmitted in non-sexual ways too (not denying it being sexually transmitted). What is happening though is group sessions and other venues shutting down.


----------



## The Big O (Aug 3, 2022)

Kenya Jones said:


> Most likely will, seeing as monkeypox can be transmitted in non-sexual ways too (not denying it being sexually transmitted). What is happening though is group sessions and other venues shutting down.


Just New York, eh? And even then, it sounds like they can't make these venues or get-togethers fully comply after how caged up the whole world has been the last two years. To say nothing of San Francisco still promoting a leather-and-bondage festival. It's all ominous portents.


----------



## Kenya Jones (Aug 3, 2022)

The Big O said:


> Just New York, eh?


I'm going to go out on a limb here and say that it's probably more than just NYC. 


The Big O said:


> To say nothing of San Francisco still promoting a leather-and-bondage festival. It's all ominous portents.


Well hopefully they all took the precautions that were laid out as per the articles (and I do say articles)


> A booth on San Francisco’s Folsom Street Sunday offers information about monkeypox at the Dore Alley


Anyways I went to look up articles about this and found 3 (Planet News Post, WSTPost, Daily Mail), all of which were from U.K. news agencies. What I found interesting though was that they had the EXACT same news article, word-for-word, even the same images, only difference was the headline. No seriously, check this out: Planet News, WSTPost, Daily Mail.


----------



## kidatari (Aug 3, 2022)

From /pol


----------



## sperginity (Aug 3, 2022)

Save the Loli said:


> I don't think it's fair to tell gays they can't have their piss orgies, I just think they should know the risk of monkeypox before they go to their piss orgies. The government shouldn't be shutting down what people enjoy over a disease that struggles at killing people who literally have terminal AIDS, just like they shouldn't have been shutting down anything during the Wuflu (another virus with a miniscule death rate).
> 
> What gets me angry is the utter hypocrisy of how the government is dealing with this versus how they dealt with the Wuflu scamdemic. The freakiest faggots get special treatment apparently.


monkeypox would absolutely devastate people who have terminal aids. The group being infected that has HIV usually takes anti-retrovirals that suppress the virus so well that it is difficult to detect it in their blood. 

"2 weeks to flatten the curve" doesn't work on a coronavirus but there are many diseases that actually would go away if people stopped spreading it for a couple weeks. this virus seems like one of them. it is also a disease that causes such extreme pain in sufferers that many of them are ending up in the hospital, which is not ideal for many reasons. 

So basically the government response has been to permanently punish people to try and control a disease that can't be controlled (covid), and exert absolutely no control over a disease that could be stopped and will probably now spread very far. Hopefully it burns itself out, since it isn't likely to cause any reinfections. 

what I am most curious about with this strain of monkeypox is if anyone is getting sick from casual contact. it seems like everyone contracting it is getting fluid from the sores inside their body- either in their mouth, urethra, or asshole. that is a unique situation for this disease. 

also- everyone freaking out about the pic of the especially nasty penis a few pages back, it said "secondary bacterial infection". that means some additional bacteria got into one of the pox sores and caused an unrelated infection. there is a chance of something like that  happening to your dick if you get a wound on or near it.


----------



## George Lucas (Aug 3, 2022)

The difference between monkeypox and HIV is that monkeypox has visible sores. Shateera isn’t going to allow Dayquan to put his sore-covered penis anywhere near her.

Maybe intelligent design was right after all


----------



## Starved Artist (Aug 3, 2022)

Honest Coyote said:


> If the government wanted to kill people indiscriminately with a disease, developing a chlorine resistant cholera would be way easier than a 9 step program involving several different diseases and multiple stages of human variables. Just spike the water supply in a target area and overwhelm local hospitals


Of course.

Initially - the goal was saving people. The Goverment wanted to save it's tax paying drones.  I've paid 5K more in taxes than Nike has in the last 3 years. Am I vaulable to the goverment? My existence is. The revenue I generate is. My opinion is not, so it's in the best interest to keep people alive.

But due to several factors they like to claim are beyond their control, the Goverment just gave up and it became survival of the dumbest and it all worked out. It shouldn't have but it did. *Millions dead, but not the millions that should be dead. *We've lost a lot of good teachers, doctors, engineers, programmers, people who were actually changing the world died from Covid. Now look what we have left? Trannies and Diversity hires who can't even HELLO WORLD.

Step - Deaths of qualified surgeons, teachers and doctors.
Effect.- Replace them with underqualified, overdebted propaganda spewers.  Teacher programs now pay less and have longer contracts, but on the flip side, it only takes 8 months before anyone jerking off to kids on TikTok to become a qualified shaper of children.

Have a doctor that won't call that manlet a woman? Replace them with a hip, young, trans positive doctor. Mental health isn't a problem in this country, until you gun down an elementary school. Then it's "nobody saw the signs". My current therapist is quack who doesn't believe the diaginosis I've had for the last 30 years is real, but the moment I mention  repressing my desire to harm other people he breaks out that pen and paper. 
Anyway.
There's alot of cause and effects and it's all deeper than I feel llike going into, but this is just a generalizition of what happened.

Step - Hard working drones are dying left and right, the money they funnel into the system that keeps everything running starts slowing down.
Effect - Increase taxes on the poor, innocent middle class and lower upper class. Blame the tax increase on Russia. Blame the tax increase on the stimulus checks, because you know, giving a billion back to the people severely cuts into blowing up the middle east budget.

Step - Retarded conspiracy theories now overtake common sense.
Effect - Goverment can now literally sit a dog in front of you and tell you it's a trans-cat and people will agree as long as you slap a rainbow flag and a black person in the picture. 

Step - Foster the Us Vs Them mentality.
Effect-  We now have people who physically cannot comprehend that someone can have mixed opinions. Telling someone that you're pro-choice and anti-tranny is like putting on a Klan Hood and twerking on a MLK monument.

step: Tell the LGBT community to bewary of monkey pox.
Effect: People declaring that it's "homophobic" to say such a thing about a community that's very vulnerable- despite, you know. This has happened before.  Yeah, straight people have sex parties too but it's not Dore Alley , jerking off in the street levels.

tl;dr Are were sure the large hadron collider doesn't do anything? Everytime they fire it up humanity gets collectively dumber.


----------



## Save the Loli (Aug 3, 2022)

sperginity said:


> monkeypox would absolutely devastate people who have terminal aids. The group being infected that has HIV usually takes anti-retrovirals that suppress the virus so well that it is difficult to detect it in their blood.


Two monkeypox deaths outside of Africa as of last weekend. One of them had both terminal AIDS and some cancer. This is not a dangerous disease and the government is right not to treat it like they did COVID-1984, although they're right for very wrong reasons. Just like how some of the "police reform" garbage they pushed after the St. Floyd riots isn't bad because it reduces the power of the cops to obstruct the average citizen, but they didn't do it out of benevolence toward you but instead to protect one of their pet minorities.


Starved Artist said:


> But due to several factors they like to claim are beyond their control, the Goverment just gave up and it became survival of the dumbest and it all worked out. It shouldn't have but it did. *Millions dead, but not the millions that should be dead. *We've lost a lot of good teachers, doctors, engineers, programmers, people who were actually changing the world died from Covid.


Almost nobody important died of the Wuflu besides people who would've been dead in 5 years anyway. Average age of death is like 80 years old which coincidentally is the average lifespan in the West. There are barely any 80 year old doctors, teachers, engineers, etc. out there because they're all long retired.


----------



## The Omni Cuckold (Aug 3, 2022)

CNN: You don't need lab techs to take blood samples for monkeypox diagnosis but they should anyway because it's stigmatizing otherwise and has echos of GRID / AIDS in the 80s. 



			https://www.cnn.com/videos/health/2022/08/03/monkeypox-lab-techs-phlebotomists-blood-cohen-ath-vpx.cnn


----------



## NJBear (Aug 3, 2022)




----------



## teriyakiburns (Aug 4, 2022)

NJBear said:


> View attachment 3561507View attachment 3561508


It's almost as if nuking half the planet's immune system makes diseases spread much more easily. You can bet every one of those "party" attendees had all their covid shots in order to attend, too. After all, you can't be too careful!


----------



## not william stenchever (Aug 4, 2022)

teriyakiburns said:


> It's almost as if nuking half the planet's immune system makes diseases spread much more easily. You can bet every one of those "party" attendees had all their covid shots in order to attend, too. After all, you can't be too careful!


It would be amusing to see someone eventually do a statistical analysis 200 years from now showing that vaxxmaxxing was more deadly than AIDS.


----------



## Puff (Aug 4, 2022)

teriyakiburns said:


> It's almost as if nuking half the planet's immune system makes diseases spread much more easily. You can bet every one of those "party" attendees had all their covid shots in order to attend, too. After all, you can't be too careful!


What is the global vax rate? Like overall including bumfuck nowhere?


----------



## teriyakiburns (Aug 4, 2022)

Puff said:


> What is the global vax rate? Like overall including bumfuck nowhere?


According to this site, 67%.


----------



## Basil Julep (Aug 4, 2022)

teriyakiburns said:


> According to this site, 67%.


I wonder how many have had gene technology like mRNA or the DNA J&J vaccine.

The boring inactivated vaccines were probably less harmful.


----------



## huecoffs02 (Aug 4, 2022)

Gay pox was just confirmed in my shithole country and everyone is freaking out. My sister-in-law apparently is scared. Wondering if she doesn't know or her boyfriend fucks men?


----------



## Evilronald (Aug 4, 2022)

The media should know better than to put pictures of these trannies up for monkeypox. Looks more like it’s God’s judgment for reckless behavior than a pandemic.


----------



## Return of the Freaker (Aug 4, 2022)

Allegedly, Joe is going to declare a public health emergency. Watch there be some exemption for faggots because we can't be bigots! This whole thing is White Supremacy's fault!


----------



## Otterly (Aug 4, 2022)

NJBear said:


> 'GaysAgainstGroomers' mentioned this asked these clubs be shut down for the duration of the pandemic.  They of course were gaslighted and slandered.
> 
> And this.  There is something weird going on with this virus popping up right after corona.  MPX has been around for decades and it was just isolated outbreaks in a few areas in Africa. Then all of a sudden...
> 
> View attachment 3558015


This tree is really interesting. It’s a textbook example of what happens when a disease which has one very linear and established mode of transmission gets into a population who have a completely different way of spreading it and are immune compromised. Look at that explosion - this is disease ticking along, endemic, each person probably infects one other, on average, probably household communication. Little kid gets it, gets pic, older kids have already had it, parents had it as kids. Maybe kid gives it to a sibling but then it’s over for that transmission chain. It mutates, but it’s not so fast. It’s almost in a balance with it’s host. And then it gets into a community that have a totally different dynamic. Rough sex allowing effective transmission, multiple partners in a short timescale, constant transmission, poor immune systems. BOOOOOOOM! This for a virus is like winning the lottery. Multiple compromised hosts just smearing virally hot fluids into mucous membranes that are broken. This is the good life for a virus. It’s like a bacterium that’s been eking out a living in a sparse environment suddenly getting dropped into an Olympic swimming pool of broth. Classic S curve incoming. 
   What happens next? Well, that exponential growth is gonna carry on for a good while. Then you’ll get some Spillover into the non gay population and those transmission chains will result in mutation trees like the first part of that graph. Kid will get it, family horrified, isolate, treat, chain fizzles out.
   The explosion in the promiscuous gay communities will carry on until the majority have been affected and recovered. s shaped progress.  It’s possible it’ll become an endemic illness ;probably inevitable now.) that’s bad for everyone else because there will be constant spillover, much like HIV.    
     The wild card is that it wouldnt take much to turn monkeypox into something much nastier. Mutation is mainly random, and while on average and over time this tends to more transmissible and less severe, on a granular level it can happen that something Very Nasty Indeed pops up. 
   My advice would be to stop fucking twenty people a weekend, but what do I know? They don’t listen to the monogamous gays so they sure as hell won’t listen to me.


----------



## RobertDole (Aug 4, 2022)

If you look at the studies about past outbreaks in Africa they show lots of transmission between family members, and the transmission discussions frequently mention droplets and fomites. For example: https://www.mdpi.com/2414-6366/1/1/8



> Transmission includes fomite, droplet, direct contact with infected humans or animals and consumption of infected meat.



If that's the case, then why are we seeing current monkeypox transmission almost exclusively through gay sex? It has a transmission profile looks a lot more like HIV, a virus which requires blood/bodily fluid contact and is explicitly not transmittable via droplets/fomites.

In my uneducated opinion, one explanation is that the virus in 2022 has evolved and now transmits differently. Another is that it's actually not very contagious, so requires extended bodily fluid contact (via something like anal sex) to actually transmit.

Can someone more knowledgeable weigh in on what is going on here?


----------



## Aib Ld (Aug 4, 2022)

I honestly feel bad for people that are trying to go through dating or looking for some marriage life.
It's not just that the world had to panic over two and a half years of a cough that turned out to be a nothingburger- but people also have to be extra cautious to not be taken by surprise by people who want to purposely spread monkeypox and/or a tranny, and have to think more about having children in case the covid vaccines damage genes down the line.


----------



## The Omni Cuckold (Aug 5, 2022)

Another article: 


			https://archive.ph/j9qFs
		



Just posting because it has a quote from a guy with the right name:

"If people want to have sex, they are going to have sex,” said California state Sen. Scott *Wiener* (D-San Francisco), who is involved in the city’s monkeypox response. “I know people who normally go to sex parties who will not. People will make their own decisions about their own risk levels.”



Also:


> Public health officials reject comparisons to the early days of the coronavirus pandemic, when they mandated masks and shut down public spaces. They noted that the novel coronavirus was unfamiliar, far deadlier and airborne, with hospitals overrun with patients at various points over the past two years. Monkeypox has known treatments and vaccines, although they have been challenging to access; it also has not killed anyone in the United States, and hospitalizations are uncommon.



Weird that all the gay people on reddit who are praying for monkeypox to spread to kids to deflect from the blame of not limiting their own socialization love to talk about how schools are going to need to get shut down again.


----------



## Brazen Wanker (Aug 5, 2022)

California state Sen. Scott Wiener (D-San Francisco), is a damned degenerate who is responsible for the legislation legalizing deliberately infecting people with AIDS (without consent) and was pushing a bill to make it legal to fuck children. His views on monkeypox should hold no weight with anyone. If the Russians ever nuke the US, i hope they hit SF first. Also, fuck him and his hypocritical bullshit stance on public health since as mentioned before, he had extremely authoritarian views re: covid/vaxxes.


----------



## Save the Loli (Aug 5, 2022)

Bunchofcrazypeople said:


> "If people want to have sex, they are going to have sex,” said California state Sen. Scott *Wiener* (D-San Francisco), who is involved in the city’s monkeypox response. “I know people who normally go to sex parties who will not. People will make their own decisions about their own risk levels.”


But if a Republican said that about the Wuflu then they're a selfish murderer who needs to be locked up for the good of everyone. You know, like they did in California where going to the beach without a mask on was a license to be tackled by like 6 cops and hauled off to prison.

I hope Wiener's cock rots off from a secondary infection caused by monkeypox and AIDS.


----------



## BelUwUga (Aug 5, 2022)

Evilronald said:


> The media should know better than to put pictures of these trannies up for monkeypox. Looks more like it’s God’s judgment for reckless behavior than a pandemic.
> View attachment 3563231


You know something? Shame hats should _really_ make a comeback:

Preferably with "_I've been a Funky Monkey"_ embroidered on the back and with a locking chinstrap.


----------



## sperginity (Aug 6, 2022)

it turns out that there are now breakthrough infections from people vaccinated against monkeypox.

which means the vaccine is leaky or the infected mens immune systems are so fucked that they can't accomplish immunity. it doesn't matter, either way it will result in variants. just like with covid vaccines and suboptimal immunity. it will probably evolve to become more transmissible. a vaccinologist who has been pretty good at predicting the course of covid has predicted that this having a bunch of covid vaccinated people contracting monkeypox will lead to it becoming asymptomatically spreadable. 

I'm getting kinda blackpilled, frens. 



			https://www.voiceforscienceandsolidarity.org/scientific-blog/monkeypox
		

https://archive.md/2vg2d


> Due to the steadily growing infection rate in SMCs of highly C-19 vaccinated populations, the overall MPV-neutralizing Ab response in these communities is likely to exert suboptimal immune pressure on viral infectiousness and can therefore be expected to drive dominant circulation of naturally selected, more infectious MPV immune escape variants.  Based on all the above, the enhanced infection rate mediated by asymptomatic transmission of MPV in SMCs of highly C-19 vaccinated populations is likely to increase the probability of adaptive evolution of MPV in these communities. It is, therefore, critical to monitor the selective landscape of MPV as unfolded in SMCs of highly C-19 vaccinated populations in order to verify whether the evolutionary trajectory is shifting towards promoting natural selection and expansion of immune escape variants that are more infectious (as is smallpox virus, for example).
> Vaccination of vulnerable groups (SMCs) against MPV is likely to accelerate adaptive evolution of MPV in highly C-19 vaccinated populations and could thereby raise the incidence of (severe) MPV disease in vulnerable subsets of non-C-19-vaccinated individuals and ignite multi-country epidemics of MPV in non-C-19-vaccinated animal and human populations that are immunologically naïve to orthopoxvirus​


in this above SMC=gays/troons, MPV=monkey pox virus


----------



## MLK Ultra (Aug 6, 2022)

So now I have to wear a mask on my butthole? Wtf gays?


----------



## Getting tard comed (Aug 6, 2022)

NJBear said:


> View attachment 3561507View attachment 3561508


It's progress to go to piss orgies???? 

Sodom and Gommorah 2 Electric Boogaloo here we come!!!


----------



## NJBear (Aug 6, 2022)

Brazen Wanker said:


> California state Sen. Scott Wiener (D-San Francisco), is a damned degenerate who is responsible for the legislation legalizing deliberately infecting people with AIDS (without consent) and was pushing a bill to make it legal to fuck children. His views on monkeypox should hold no weight with anyone. If the Russians ever nuke the US, i hope they hit SF first. Also, fuck him and his hypocritical bullshit stance on public health since as mentioned before, he had extremely authoritarian views re: covid/vaxxes.


----------



## buttsguy (Aug 6, 2022)

you know this shit is fake right?


----------



## Bugman's Burden (Aug 6, 2022)

Bunchofcrazypeople said:


> (Another article)
> Public health officials reject comparisons to the early days of the coronavirus pandemic, when they mandated masks and shut down public spaces. They noted that the novel coronavirus was unfamiliar, far deadlier and airborne, with hospitals overrun with patients at various points over the past two years



It's sure terrible to see how people are re-writing the history of what happened Covid. "Hospitals were OVERWHELMED!" they say -- so it must have been bad! Except I don't know of a single hospital anywhere in the country that was overrun. The USNS Comfort hospital ship they sent to New York City treated like 20 people and went home. Most 'field hospitals' that went up due to the scamdemic were torn down without treating hardly anyone. Fuck, I remember seeing some 'State of the Art' Covid wing in, I think it was Italy, that was totally empty and the nurses had nothing better to do than play on their phones.

"Hospitals will be overrun on March 23!" was a keystone argument from the pro-lockdown crowd and it never fucking happened. And even if it DID happen, it would be way more to do with the financialization of hospitals which takes Just in Time Supply Chain doctrine and applies it to human health. But now that enough time has passed, I guess they'll just repeat that it did happen and people will just assume it's true and that we should agree to whatever the next authoritarian creep move is.


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Aug 6, 2022)

MLK Ultra said:


> So now I have to wear a mask on my butthole? Wtf gays?


Yes, they’re called underwear.


----------



## Some Badger (Aug 6, 2022)

Has anyone else noticed an uptick in people wearing masks in public again since Thursday? Went to the ACME near my place to get groceries and I noticed whole families wearing the dreaded face diaper again as they shopped. I thought this disease wasn't transmitted orally?


----------



## Puff (Aug 6, 2022)

Some Badger said:


> I thought this disease wasn't transmitted orally?


Orally yes, aerially, no. 
Do the masks attract dicks to your mouth or keep them out, I wonder.


----------



## Ron Jeremy Stan Account (Aug 6, 2022)

Some Badger said:


> Has anyone else noticed an uptick in people wearing masks in public again since Thursday? Went to the ACME near my place to get groceries and I noticed whole families wearing the dreaded face diaper again as they shopped. I thought this disease wasn't transmitted orally?


Where I live, this has been a thing since Omicron. A good barometer of NPC compliance is noticing who falls in line first when masking is urged. It always starts with women [of any race] followed by non-whites, followed by effeminate white males. It's currently almost 100 degrees and sunny outside in my area, and just earlier during my lunch break I noticed that every white woman, every Asian or Latino person, and every nerdy manlet was fully masked. The only people not masked were tall, handsome white men in the 20-50 age range. I went to a CVS to get a bottle of Coke: the black clerks were all masked, the white girls with dogs were masked, a short Asian man in glasses was masked, and only some 20-something white dudebro and I weren't masked.


----------



## Some Badger (Aug 6, 2022)

Ron Jeremy Stan Account said:


> Where I live, this has been a thing since Omicron. A good barometer of NPC compliance is noticing who falls in line first when masking is urged. It always starts with women [of any race] followed by non-whites, followed by effeminate white males. It's currently almost 100 degrees and sunny outside in my area, and just earlier during my lunch break I noticed that every white woman, every Asian or Latino person, and every nerdy manlet was fully masked. The only people not masked were tall, handsome white men in the 20-50 age range. I went to a CVS to get a bottle of Coke: the black clerks were all masked, the white girls with dogs were masked, a short Asian man in glasses was masked, and only some 20-something white dudebro and I weren't masked.


I'm in a fairly dem-heavy part of New Jersey and masks were almost unanimously dropped everywhere when New York stopped enforcing vaccine mandates, especially in the suburbs. Hell, I barely saw anyone wearing masks on the subways in New York when I took a day trip into the city a couple weeks ago to meet up with a business contact (who was wearing a mask in his own apartment but that's beside the point).

I'd say your observations are pretty spot-on though. Of the demographic groups who continue to fear covid, it's overwhelmingly women, the elderly, Asians and Hispanics. I assume two years of covid fearmongering has taught them nothing and they are more than willing to keep their eyes glued to the news with the expectations that the CDC will guide them through this new, scary unprecedented disease that will more than likely never touch them.


----------



## Fetish Roulette (Aug 6, 2022)

Ron Jeremy Stan Account said:


> Where I live, this has been a thing since Omicron. A good barometer of NPC compliance is noticing who falls in line first when masking is urged. It always starts with women [of any race] followed by non-whites, followed by effeminate white males. It's currently almost 100 degrees and sunny outside in my area, and just earlier during my lunch break I noticed that every white woman, every Asian or Latino person, and every nerdy manlet was fully masked. The only people not masked were tall, handsome white men in the 20-50 age range. I went to a CVS to get a bottle of Coke: the black clerks were all masked, the white girls with dogs were masked, a short Asian man in glasses was masked, and only some 20-something white dudebro and I weren't masked.


Anytime I have a cause to go to an Asian heavy area, the Asians are always, always the first ones to mask up in response to anything. Sometimes they don't stop in response to falls in cases- I've seen them masked up in pre-Delta Summer 2021, December 2021, and March-April 2022. This is uniformly before the women start wearing masks. If I were to construct my own barometer of NPC compliance, it would probably go something like this:

White dudebros
Non-white, non Asian dudebros
White women
Non-white, non-Asian women
Nerdy bugmen
The elderly
Asians


----------



## Cringe newfag (Aug 7, 2022)

Fetish Roulette said:


> Anytime I have a cause to go to an Asian heavy area, the Asians are always, always the first ones to mask up in response to anything. Sometimes they don't stop in response to falls in cases- I've seen them masked up in pre-Delta Summer 2021, December 2021, and March-April 2022. This is uniformly before the women start wearing masks. If I were to construct my own barometer of NPC compliance, it would probably go something like this:
> 
> White dudebros
> Non-white, non Asian dudebros
> ...


To be fair, they aren't really NPCs. They weren't programmed. They aren't doing it because the media told them to, it was already a pre-existing part of their culture. Asians would probably have masked up even without the media. Tons of people in Japan or Hong Kong wore face masks in public as a rule even before Covid. It's a consequence of coming from overcrowded human hives. (Indians also come from human hives, but the difference is they don't care about health or hygiene, so they never masked up like Asians.)


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Aug 7, 2022)

Some Badger said:


> Has anyone else noticed an uptick in people wearing masks in public again since Thursday? Went to the ACME near my place to get groceries and I noticed whole families wearing the dreaded face diaper again as they shopped. I thought this disease wasn't transmitted orally?


I’ve got people masking and gloving, and obsessively cleaning with wipes constantly even if they’re the only person in their area. We’re having a heatwave and there’s no mask mandate, I had some soy creature demand I mask up and I walked away from it shaking my head. Can’t they figure out this shit is on purpose?


----------



## Wormy (Aug 7, 2022)

Fetish Roulette said:


> Anytime I have a cause to go to an Asian heavy area, the Asians are always, always the first ones to mask up in response to anything. Sometimes they don't stop in response to falls in cases- I've seen them masked up in pre-Delta Summer 2021, December 2021, and March-April 2022. This is uniformly before the women start wearing masks. If I were to construct my own barometer of NPC compliance, it would probably go something like this:
> 
> White dudebros
> Non-white, non Asian dudebros
> ...


Can confirm. 

My favorite chinese restaurant, once the coof hit, completely shut down their dining room and STILL operates as a pick up only joint, only interacting behind plexiglass and pet doors. They even wear masks behind that wall. Only business in the area like that.


----------



## Starved Artist (Aug 7, 2022)

Bugman's Burden said:


> It's sure terrible to see how people are re-writing the history of what happened Covid. "Hospitals were OVERWHELMED!" they say -- so it must have been bad! Except I don't know of a single hospital anywhere in the country that was overrun. The USNS Comfort hospital ship they sent to New York City treated like 20 people and went home. Most 'field hospitals' that went up due to the scamdemic were torn down without treating hardly anyone. Fuck, I remember seeing some 'State of the Art' Covid wing in, I think it was Italy, that was totally empty and the nurses had nothing better to do than play on their phones.
> 
> "Hospitals will be overrun on March 23!" was a keystone argument from the pro-lockdown crowd and it never fucking happened. And even if it DID happen, it would be way more to do with the financialization of hospitals which takes Just in Time Supply Chain doctrine and applies it to human health. But now that enough time has passed, I guess they'll just repeat that it did happen and people will just assume it's true and that we should agree to whatever the next authoritarian creep move is.



Fun Fact: As a resident of New York City, I can tell you , doctors were sending people home and or just letting people die from Covid.  The shittiest hospital in the Bronx was overwhelmed instantly, despite having the best burn center on the East Coast, you never want to go to the emergency room in St. Barnabas. I know as a chronic resident of the damn place for 30+ years, it takes 6 to 12 hours to get a doctor to see you when you go in there and it has a history of people just straight dying in the waiting room BUT it's the cheapest hospital in the Bronx if you have basic injuries.  I had smashed my finger during the first outbreak and wanted to go to the emergency room, and you know fucking what? Wall to fucking wall people, going out the waiting room door and down the hill.

 If you didn't have Covid when you went in, you would 100% have covid when you left and people were getting pissed with the doctors. Of course, police hanging around escorting people out or arresting people attacking the docs is nothing normal, but this time, it actually felt dangerous enough to say fuck it and leave.

ANYWAY. The Comfort was a waste of money because hospitals were just letting people die at the moment. If you needed to be vented and you went to the wrong hospital, ( Jacobi, Sainai, Barnabas, etc. ) you were dead end of story. And dead people don't need comfort ships.




Fetish Roulette said:


> Anytime I have a cause to go to an Asian heavy area, the Asians are always, always the first ones to mask up in response to anything. Sometimes they don't stop in response to falls in cases- I've seen them masked up in pre-Delta Summer 2021, December 2021, and March-April 2022. This is uniformly before the women start wearing masks. If I were to construct my own barometer of NPC compliance, it would probably go something like this:
> 
> White dudebros
> Non-white, non Asian dudebros
> ...



It's called personal responsibility and having a nanoscopic modicum of respect for other people.

Something we westerners haven't had since Slutwalk and the Stop Bullying Campaigns kicked off. You know, "fuck you, I'll do what I want and you have to  deal with it" has become the rally cry of retarded fucking people in the last two decades.  It was fine when it was stop bullying, now it's devolved into accept retards for being retarded ( both sides of the american political spectrum are retarded , no one is superior in this regard)  and accept tranny degeneracy.

Asian societies  have always wore masks to protect themselves and others; ( I was a extreme proto-weeaboo in the 90s so I wore a mask whenever I got sick, which was always)  but meanwhile, in america. We're so worried about respecting pronouns and ecouraging children to mutilate themselves or caping for the rich and wealthy, that we don't really give a fuck about protecting each other's health or well being. We have people who are totally unaffected by events rambling on as if it's not a problem for everyone else.

All we fucking have in this life and in this country are each other and every five minutes, some chucklefuck is creating something new to divide people into incompatable groups of spite.

One more thing, you're sitting around calling people NPCs while repeating the same echo-nonsense as other NPCs. 

Let's put this in perspective shall we?

Illiterates from 5A.D could figure out that wearing a mask, distancing themselves and quarantining the infected worked without even knowing what viruses and bacteria were. They attributed it to evil spirits , divine punishment and bad air, meanwhile with all our technology and intelligence; we have people so exceptionally stupid and selfish that they can sit around and go "hurr durr it doesn't bother me so it's not real" and fucking flat earthers.


----------



## Loony Tunes (Aug 7, 2022)

What good would a mask do for monkey pox?

Also
@Starved Artist you need to get laid


----------



## Shaka Brah (Aug 7, 2022)

Loony Tunes said:


> What good would a mask do for monkey pox?


Maybe if you put it over your anus you couldn't get gay buttfucked.


----------



## NJBear (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## NOT a Loaded Gun (Aug 8, 2022)

Some Badger said:


> Has anyone else noticed an uptick in people wearing masks in public again since Thursday? Went to the ACME near my place to get groceries and I noticed whole families wearing the dreaded face diaper again as they shopped. I thought this disease wasn't transmitted orally?



In my neck of the woods, it's been a weird mixture. Usually it's older people and black folx wearing the masks around stores and whatnot. Even today, I *STIL*L see people wearing masks inside their automobiles alone with no passengers. Inside businesses, it's rare to see workers wearing them.

But this newest monkeypox fearmongering hasn't really affected the # of people wearing them. These same folks have been wearing the masks for two years now. I work with a person who has worn one since the pandemic started; every single day, without fail, and it's usually the same mask (they may have multiple of the same type). And at our workcenter, we aren't required to mask up anywhere anymore. What can you say, its' their life?


----------



## pikachudidnothingwrong (Aug 8, 2022)

Wormy said:


> Can confirm.
> 
> My favorite chinese restaurant, once the coof hit, completely shut down their dining room and STILL operates as a pick up only joint, only interacting behind plexiglass and pet doors. They even wear masks behind that wall. Only business in the area like that.


Thankfully the major good ones around me are pretty much back to normal. The staff wear masks but that's about it.


----------



## Puff (Aug 8, 2022)

I work for a big corpo and the monthly "safety talk" email came out. It's on the new pox. I'm not reading this shit (or filling out the survey saying I did either). Fuck this gay earth.
I don't even know a fag at work.... engineering is gay-repellant.


----------



## Idaho Battle Barn (Aug 8, 2022)

Bugman's Burden said:


> It's sure terrible to see how people are re-writing the history of what happened Covid. "Hospitals were OVERWHELMED!" they say -- so it must have been bad! Except I don't know of a single hospital anywhere in the country that was overrun. The USNS Comfort hospital ship they sent to New York City treated like 20 people and went home. Most 'field hospitals' that went up due to the scamdemic were torn down without treating hardly anyone. Fuck, I remember seeing some 'State of the Art' Covid wing in, I think it was Italy, that was totally empty and the nurses had nothing better to do than play on their phones.
> 
> "Hospitals will be overrun on March 23!" was a keystone argument from the pro-lockdown crowd and it never fucking happened. And even if it DID happen, it would be way more to do with the financialization of hospitals which takes Just in Time Supply Chain doctrine and applies it to human health. But now that enough time has passed, I guess they'll just repeat that it did happen and people will just assume it's true and that we should agree to whatever the next authoritarian creep move is.


I do recall people praising China for setting up a multistory (1,500 room) hospital in 5 days when Covid first appeared on the world stage, but nobody thought to question the structural integrity of the building. Even if you have pre-fabricated concrete slabs and all construction crews working 24/7, it would take weeks to get the structure set up in place and make sure that it's structurally sound.

Another anecdote would be US hospitals that had Covid wards, but barely hired more staff, so they went mostly unused.


----------



## teriyakiburns (Aug 9, 2022)

Idaho Battle Barn said:


> Another anecdote would be US hospitals that had Covid wards, but barely hired more staff, so they went mostly unused.


The "nightingale hospitals" we had in the UK were similar. They re-purposed a bunch of buildings as temporary hospitals, rushed out a mass construction program to convert them, and then they never got used for the entire pandemic. It was all PR stunts.


----------



## Alcoholism (Aug 9, 2022)

The US set up tons of field hospitals for COVID, never used them and then tore them down just as we were going through the Delta spike.


----------



## K-Hole (Aug 9, 2022)

Monkeypox reported at Sterling Heights Assembly Plant as infections rise across Detroit area​


			https://www.wsws.org/en/articles/2022/08/09/rwgx-a09.html
		


_The first case of monkeypox has been reported at Stellantis’ Sterling Heights Assembly Plant (SHAP) north of Detroit, a source has told the World Socialist Web Site Autoworker Newsletter. No official announcement has been made by either management or the United Autoworkers.

The infection was announced in team meetings last week by management, but the company has taken no measures to quarantine potentially exposed workers or otherwise block transmission in the giant factory. The case took place in General Assembly, one of the most crowded areas in the sprawling plant, which employs over 7,000 people.

The report of a monkeypox case at Sterling Heights Assembly poses not just a risk to the 7,000 Stellantis employees who work there, but to the wider population in the vast surrounding metropolitan area. The disease can spread through skin-to-skin contact as well as aerosols. It can spread through contaminated fabric and surfaces, and the virus can remain alive for weeks outside the body. Contrary to the claim that monkeypox is a threat mainly to gay men, past studies indicate that over 40 percent of infections occur among women._



Detroit you say? On the downlow?

They first made great cars, then they started making great music (MoTown). 

Now they just spread the pox amongst the monkeys. On the downlow.

Excuse my rayscism.


----------



## pikachudidnothingwrong (Aug 9, 2022)

K-Hole said:


> Monkeypox reported at Sterling Heights Assembly Plant as infections rise across Detroit area​
> 
> 
> https://www.wsws.org/en/articles/2022/08/09/rwgx-a09.html
> ...




One case is now "spreading".. So desperate for an excuse to shift responsibility and the narrative away from fags.  

Unless workers are having gay orgies in the plant, there really isn't anything to worry about or do. 

Oh god, they have even managed to dream up a "women most affected" narrative to push as well. Yes, I know it said 40% but you know damn well that wont stop them from creating headlines like: "women severely impacted in past outbreaks". Just like the "one in four homeless people are woman" hand-wringing attempts a few years ago.


----------



## BelUwUga (Aug 9, 2022)

K-Hole said:


> Contrary to the claim that monkeypox is a threat mainly to gay men, past studies indicate that over 40 percent of infections occur among women.


If the past studies say that explain the current infection numbers.


----------



## NJBear (Aug 10, 2022)

More good news.


----------



## BallisticStylus (Aug 10, 2022)

NJBear said:


> More good news.
> 
> View attachment 3583417View attachment 3583418View attachment 3583419View attachment 3583420


So another fucking Chinese/third world virus? Neat! 

Fucking chinks I swear....


----------



## Purestrain Gold (Aug 10, 2022)

K-Hole said:


> Monkeypox reported at Sterling Heights Assembly Plant as infections rise across Detroit area​
> 
> 
> https://www.wsws.org/en/articles/2022/08/09/rwgx-a09.html
> ...


----------



## Übertroon (Aug 10, 2022)

> 40% of the infected are women


"Women"


----------



## D.Va (Aug 10, 2022)




----------



## Übertroon (Aug 10, 2022)

D.Va said:


> View attachment 3586352


"I swear honey, I only hugged him. I swear on it. We just happen to be a gay couple that got a disease primarily spread through sodomy. What are the odds?"





Wait... AND two dogs?





Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Blake Chortles (Aug 10, 2022)

God I hope if I end up getting this shit its wayyy down the line when its spread to normal people. Imagine being infected by a handshake  and trying to convince your pastor you don’t go to gay piss orgies.

Legit more afraid of that than covid.


----------



## No. 7 cat (Aug 10, 2022)

D.Va said:


> View attachment 3586352


Hugging>huggery>buggery. If only some of these gentlemen could refrain a bit from butt fucking for a bit, monkeypox might be no longer. One other thing is shouty third worlders who really definitely hate the gheys are often down low types. Anyhoo, no poo piracy with men or doggies, no monkey pox. Can these people just at least leave the doggos alone, just keep it among themselves?


----------



## Lake of fears (Aug 10, 2022)

D.Va said:


> View attachment 3586352


Now dogs are involved? Disgusting faggots. 

This is the archive:
https://archive.ph/rbcOd


----------



## Idaho Battle Barn (Aug 10, 2022)

K-Hole said:


> Monkeypox reported at Sterling Heights Assembly Plant as infections rise across Detroit area​
> 
> 
> https://www.wsws.org/en/articles/2022/08/09/rwgx-a09.html
> ...


Monkeypox spreading through aerosols? That's highly improbable (read: almost impossible). Anyway, there's like only 77 people with Monkeypox in Michigan, according to the CDC's current counts. Approximately 10K people in the US have Monkeypox (out of the 331.4 million people who lives in the states). It's not really a huge deal.



> _Contrary to the claim that monkeypox is a threat mainly to gay men, past studies indicate that over 40 percent of infections occur among women._


Is it really so hard to not touch people if they have sores on their body, or have anal sex?


----------



## Rei is shit (Aug 10, 2022)

Hey remember this?


Turns out "enough" means watering down doses to 1/5th strength.









						Limited monkeypox vaccine supply would be stretched under FDA plan - …
					

archived 9 Aug 2022 05:33:07 UTC




					archive.ph


----------



## Drunk and Pour (Aug 11, 2022)

Übertroon said:


> "Women"


True.  I thought their fake math would be, "97% of cases are gay men, so the 3% that aren't gay men, 40% of them were whores."  Make sense that those "women" aren't really women.  40% transwomen still seems too high.  Vast majority are just fags.



D.Va said:


> View attachment 3586352





Übertroon said:


> "I swear honey, I only hugged him. I swear on it. We just happen to be a gay couple that got a disease primarily spread through sodomy. What are the odds?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like that they never said if that "friend he hugged" were male or female.  Imagine this guy caught the hornypox from another gay dude, gave it to some side pussy, and then blamed the side pussy because he just hugged her, and went on to butt fuck his husband and "hug" his two dogs.  It's a modern sitcom in the making.  We can call it "Two Guys, A Slut, and Their Little Doggos".


----------



## Rezza (Aug 11, 2022)

So...what are the known routes of transmission for this disease? My friend told me he had a suspected case in his place, but it's....a young boy. Please tell me it can be transmitted not just through sex because the implication will be horrifying


----------



## Cringe newfag (Aug 11, 2022)

Rezza said:


> So...what are the known routes of transmission for this disease? My friend told me he had a suspected case in his place, but it's....a young boy. Please tell me it can be transmitted not just through sex because the implication will be horrifying


It is an STD that overwhelmingly spreads through gay men who have non-monogamous sex, but like all STDs it can be theoretically spread through other non-sexual situations. But those scenarios are always bizarre and require you to suspend your disbelief. Since you need to somehow get the fluids or emissions of the other person inside (or at least, onto) your body, which is extremely unlikely even with things like hugging (which is usually brief, rare, and clothes on clothes, with the mouths and faces pointed away from each other).

So there is always that plausible deniability to grasp at (and since society and the media are eager to play along and not "demonise" groups you can get away with it).

Which means it's likely that the kid got it as an STD, since kissing or penetrating someone (or other ways to get someone else's fluids or runoff inside your body) gives it contact with your permeable inner linings. But you can choose to believe instead that it was some extremely contrived event, where they were acting so dumb it was like they wanted to spread an STD. Like vigorous hugging of someone with visible pustules, which got under the nails of the kid who then cleaned them with his teeth. Or drinking from a straw immediately after a male stranger at a party did, etc.


----------



## Escaped Abortion (Aug 11, 2022)

Drunk and Pour said:


> True.  I thought their fake math would be, "97% of cases are gay men, so the 3% that aren't gay men, 40% of them were whores."  Make sense that those "women" aren't really women.  40% transwomen still seems too high.  Vast majority are just fags.


Since they mentioned previous studies, I don't think we can even assume they are speaking of the current outbreak.  This virus is endemic in Africa.  It's entirely possible that 40% of the cases there are women who got sick attending to sick family members or caught it from the bush meat they were cooking for dinner.  Like over the whole course of history of this virus, which is overwhelmingly contracted from hunting diseased animals in West Africa, women got it almost as much as men.

Now that the disease is spreading mostly through gay orgies, women are rarely sick, but this is a way to hide that uncomfortable truth.
A gay friend of mine who is married is getting the shot today, because even just being around other gays has him worried he might get it.  He also worried I would get it because I touched merchandise at the mall.  Given where the pox are located, I don't think casual contact is going to be much of a threat.


----------



## Zagrim (Aug 11, 2022)

is it considered a hate crime if i ignore all objectives in  pvp and just tunnel the gays from proudmoore?


----------



## Larry David's Crypto Fund (Aug 11, 2022)

Below the spoiler is a public health ad from NZ. It is Islamic and don't say you weren't warned.



Spoiler: Gays and Alegria art- do you wish to continue?






Spoiler: I mean it this is haram


----------



## potato in mah painus (Aug 11, 2022)

Larry David's Crypto Fund said:


> Below the spoiler is a public health ad from NZ. It is Islamic and don't say you weren't warned.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Only furries use that symbol on the tattoo. Some degenerate dog fucker got paid to make this.


----------



## ForTheHoard (Aug 11, 2022)

ENHANCE


----------



## ／Ｏｕｒ Ｌａｄｄｉｅ／ (Aug 12, 2022)

Alcoholism said:


> The US set up tons of field hospitals for COVID, never used them and then tore them down just as we were going through the Delta spike.


At the risk of a slight detail I wanted to know where I can read about the underutilization of these hospitals.  I remember the china one and the ship but it fell off the MSM after that.
Like so many things (ivermectin actually improving Covid outcomes in countries where human parasites were a common comorbidity) I worry about this kind of info getting buried forever.

Presumably the same sources would be publishing less globo-ized monkeypox information so it would be useful to know.


----------



## pikachudidnothingwrong (Aug 12, 2022)

Rei is shit said:


> Hey remember this?
> View attachment 3586926
> 
> Turns out "enough" means watering down doses to 1/5th strength.
> ...



Full x2 doses are only like ~75% effective against it since this isn't the virus they were made for!


----------



## Shaka Brah (Aug 12, 2022)

pikachudidnothingwrong said:


> Full x2 doses are only like ~75% effective against it since this isn't the virus they were made for!


It really goes to show how retarded this pandemic theater really is. They expect people to uncritically believe that this is a scientifically sound decision come to by experts on immunology, and not some silly way to get more needles in arms and to pretend like this is worse than it really is.


----------



## pikachudidnothingwrong (Aug 12, 2022)

Shaka Brah said:


> It really goes to show how retarded this pandemic theater really is. They expect people to uncritically believe that this is a scientifically sound decision come to by experts on immunology, and not some silly way to get more needles in arms and to pretend like this is worse than it really is.



Yup, as I said somewhere else in this thread.. The very idea of the vax has become a full-on sign of ideological/political group conformity and purity for these people at this point. Going forward, at least for a little while longer, there isn't going to be a health issue where the vax isn't going to be pushed as a goal. (unrelated to the actual issue or not)


----------



## Manul Otocolobus (Aug 12, 2022)

Übertroon said:


> Wait... AND two dogs?



I hope cats can't get it. If they can I'm going to have to adopt a "shoot first, sort the bodies out later" approach.



Übertroon said:


> "I swear honey, I only hugged him. I swear on it. We just happen to be a gay couple that got a disease primarily spread through sodomy. What are the odds?"



Hugged him... with his ass.


----------



## Alcoholism (Aug 12, 2022)

／Ｏｕｒ Ｌａｄｄｉｅ／ said:


> At the risk of a slight detail I wanted to know where I can read about the underutilization of these hospitals.  I remember the china one and the ship but it fell off the MSM after that.
> Like so many things (ivermectin actually improving Covid outcomes in countries where human parasites were a common comorbidity) I worry about this kind of info getting buried forever.
> 
> Presumably the same sources would be publishing less globo-ized monkeypox information so it would be useful to know.





			https://www.npr.org/2020/05/07/851712311/u-s-field-hospitals-stand-down-most-without-treating-any-covid-19-patients
		



Written before Biden was in office so NPR didn't white wash it.


----------



## Big Boss Nigger (Aug 13, 2022)




----------



## Orange Rhymer (Aug 13, 2022)

WHO is accepting new names for monkeypox.


			https://icd.who.int/dev11
		


(its somewhere in the proposals, I can't be arsed...)

I believe a certain Fox show already took a poll- Schlong Covid won...


----------



## bebopsingh (Aug 13, 2022)

I still vote for the Harambe Hell Pox


----------



## LillWeeb (Aug 14, 2022)

I prefer the name Faggot's disease


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Aug 14, 2022)

White boys fuck dogs









						Family pet tests for monkeypox as first human-to-dog transmission case confirmed
					

Experts have confirmed the first case of a dog with confirmed monkeypox virus infection in Paris, France that may have been acquired through human transmission - a family pet tested positive for the virus 12 days after its owners began to show symptoms




					www.mirror.co.uk


----------



## Cringe newfag (Aug 14, 2022)

Quantum Diabetes said:


> White boys fuck dogs
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To be fair, a dog would, in fact, lick open sores on a symptomatic person. So it's a lot easier to believe than with an older child catching it. It probably was licking them during the night, and they are just retarded.

Not saying it's impossible it was sexually transmitted, ofc.


----------



## Mr Bunny (Aug 14, 2022)

Cringe newfag said:


> To be fair, a dog would, in fact, lick open sores on a symptomatic person. So it's a lot easier to believe than with an older child catching it. It probably was licking them during the night, and they are just retarded.
> 
> Not saying it's impossible it was sexually transmitted, ofc.





> Despite their efforts, their dog tested positive for monkeypox virus after presenting "mucocutaneous lesions, including abdomen pustules and a thin anal ulceration".


It's the fact that it showed up around the dogs asshole that made people think, that dog got raped.


----------



## Puff (Aug 14, 2022)

Mr Bunny said:


> It's the fact that it showed up around the dogs asshole that made people think, that dog got raped.


I could've went my whole life just not knowing this assuming it could be either. Thanks.


----------



## The Omni Cuckold (Aug 14, 2022)

Cringe newfag said:


> To be fair, a dog would, in fact, lick open sores on a symptomatic person. So it's a lot easier to believe than with an older child catching it. It probably was licking them during the night, and they are just retarded.
> 
> Not saying it's impossible it was sexually transmitted, ofc.



People really need to have their sores bandaged up the entire time they have those sores. This includes showering with the bandages still on then changing the bandages with clean ones after you air dry the area. 

Companies like Twitch still want people to go above and beyond CDC guidelines with mask mandates but no one is emphasizing how important it is to keep the sores/rashes from monkeypox bandaged up. 

There shouldn't be a situation where pets can get it form owners from licking open sores.  Even young kids shouldn't get it easily either.


----------



## Save the Loli (Aug 14, 2022)

Orange Rhymer said:


> WHO is accepting new names for monkeypox.
> 
> 
> https://icd.who.int/dev11
> ...


Apparently it's because calling it monkeypox is racist. These people really are 24/7 obsessed with race and just as racist as the average /pol/tard to be linking anything with the word "monkey" in it to blacks.

Protip retards, it won't work. We all know the virus is called monkeypox, we all know the people who started this outbreak are globe-trotting deviants, and we all know the easiest way to get the virus is attending a piss orgy with all your butt buddies.


----------



## Curly_ (Aug 14, 2022)

Fags not being complete degens challenge: impossible.


			https://twitter.com/MrAndyNgo/status/1558938268246351873


----------



## The Omni Cuckold (Aug 14, 2022)

https://www.kff.org/policy-watch/early-data-show-racial-disparities-in-monkeypox-cases/ 









						Early Data Show Racial Disparities in Monkeypox Cases | KFF
					

archived 15 Aug 2022 00:40:30 UTC




					archive.ph
				






> On August 4, 2022, the U.S. Department of Health and Human Services declared the U.S. monkeypox outbreak to be a public health emergency. The Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) recently released data on monkeypox cases reported in the U.S through July 22, including demographic data where available. Overall, these data show that, among U.S. cases with data available, nearly all were among men (99%) who reported recent male-to-male sexual or close intimate contact (94%). Additionally, as was the case with COVID-19, the early data show that Black and Hispanic people are bearing a disproportionate burden of monkeypox cases to date.
> 
> *Data from 43 states and DC and Puerto Rico show that Black people made up 26% of cases compared to 12% of the population and Hispanic people accounted for 28% of cases versus 19% of the population.* Data were not separately reported for American Indian and Alaska Native or Native Hawaiian or Other Pacific Islander people. CDC notes that areas with high numbers of cases that did not submit case reports are more racially and ethnically diverse. As such, the reported data may understate disparities. Moreover, the share of cases among Black people has risen in recent weeks, suggesting widening disparities for this group.
> 
> ...


----------



## Save the Loli (Aug 14, 2022)

That's a little weird since I would've expected it to be mostly white people. But maybe white homos are more likely to be in a monogamous gay relationship while black/Hispanic homos are too worried about what their momma would say if they knew they sucked dick, so the black/Hispanic homos are more likely to be into orgies and other disgusting sex acts while "on the down low."


----------



## Cringe newfag (Aug 14, 2022)

Save the Loli said:


> That's a little weird since I would've expected it to be mostly white people. But maybe white homos are more likely to be in a monogamous gay relationship while black/Hispanic homos are too worried about what their momma would say if they knew they sucked dick, so the black/Hispanic homos are more likely to be into orgies and other disgusting sex acts while "on the down low."


Or maybe black people are just more retarded on average, and therefore get themselves infected by avoidable diseases at a much higher rate than any other group.

Look at the Asians here, for example. They are extremely under-represented, considering that the epicenter locations have a much higher Asian % than the national average. Asians are 33% or so in San Francisco itself, for example. 15.9% in California, 10.8% in New York State. And the black population there is lower than the national average, about 6% in both San Francisco and California. So they are extremely over-represented. Hispanics are only over-represented by about double (by San Francisco demographics), which is enormously less than the rate of over-representation of blacks. Meanwhile whites are only slightly under-represented, probably breaking even in reality. So maybe it's more about the spectrum of being retarded/not retarded than any specific cultural attitudes.

If an Asian person hears about a new terrible STD, they will stop and go "hmm. I like sex, and I really  want to go. But rationally I know it's not worth the risk."

They have the ability to make a painful choice that goes against their impulses (this is also why you almost never hear about Asian people "snapping" and committing extremely violent, impulsive, unplanned crimes that they instantly get caught for). And if they do decide to interact with the mlm world still, that same control over their impulses will make them stop and insist on condoms, forego ass eating just for the moment, curate strangers before sex, take notice of boils, etc.

A gay white person would do those things half the time, and be an impulsive retard the other half. A gay Basketball American would be impulsive and retarded 99% of the time. Or at least, that's my theory. It lines up with why every other graph ever made also looks like this, with Asians having the best result in whatever is being measured.


----------



## Mr Bunny (Aug 14, 2022)

Puff said:


> I could've went my whole life just not knowing this assuming it could be either. Thanks.


Sleep tight knowing the same truth your forefathers knew, that God did nothing wrong when he nuked Sodom and Gomorrah.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Aug 14, 2022)

Reminder that pox Viruses always present at the vector point first. If that point happens to be the asshole, well, that was the point of infection. For "whatever" reason. If someone has pox sores on their Anal Ring, trust me, they didn't get it from hugging someone.


----------



## Emperor Pupienus (Aug 15, 2022)

Save the Loli said:


> That's a little weird since I would've expected it to be mostly white people.


The numbers vary somewhat by degree depending on which studies you're looking at, but in general, swarthy folx are *significantly* more likely to be gay than whites--like maybe double.


----------



## T-72b3 (Aug 15, 2022)

mindlessobserver said:


> Reminder that pox Viruses always present at the vector point first. If that point happens to be the asshole, well, that was the point of infection. For "whatever" reason. If someone has pox sores on their Anal Ring, trust me, they didn't get it from hugging someone.


I was always curious about that point, I am going to Thailand next year. If hypothetically I found myself in a hetro situation, no butt stuff, does that mean if I did catch it I wouldnt get the anus legions?


----------



## mama Lazarou (Aug 15, 2022)

Cringe newfag said:


> this is also why you almost never hear about Asian people "snapping" and committing extremely violent, impulsive, unplanned crimes that they instantly get caught for



 _ahem... Amok_


----------



## Puff (Aug 15, 2022)

mindlessobserver said:


> Reminder that pox Viruses always present at the vector point first. If that point happens to be the asshole, well, that was the point of infection. For "whatever" reason. If someone has pox sores on their Anal Ring, trust me, they didn't get it from hugging someone.


Depends on how you define "hug".


----------



## sperginity (Aug 15, 2022)

Cringe newfag said:


> Or maybe black people are just more retarded on average, and therefore get themselves infected by avoidable diseases at a much higher rate than any other group.
> 
> Look at the Asians here, for example. They are extremely under-represented, considering that the epicenter locations have a much higher Asian % than the national average. Asians are 33% or so in San Francisco itself, for example. 15.9% in California, 10.8% in New York State. And the black population there is lower than the national average, about 6% in both San Francisco and California. So they are extremely over-represented. Hispanics are only over-represented by about double (by San Francisco demographics), which is enormously less than the rate of over-representation of blacks. Meanwhile whites are only slightly under-represented, probably breaking even in reality. So maybe it's more about the spectrum of being retarded/not retarded than any specific cultural attitudes.
> 
> ...


dude, no. it is popular to put "no fats, femmes, or asians" in gay hook-up profiles. the asian demographic is less sexually desirable within the gay community. those three groups are so upset by the ubiquity of "no fats, femmes, or asians" that they write angry blog posts and college papers about how it is discrimination, but since it is gay men discriminating against asians & fatties no one gives a fuck.

I archived one such whiner to prove my point:


			https://www.degruyter.com/document/doi/10.1515/mopp-2014-0023/html
		

https://archive.md/5FdNS
It also seems like the guys who are contracting monkeypox at orgies are in general fit and good looking. In heterosexual cultures, such men can have many female partners but usually one at a time, it is very hard to get women to have even a threesome. The most sexually desirable males in the gay community can easily have many sexual partners at once. A lot of the guys who got pox scars on their faces are going to be all fucked up over it in the coming years.



Rei is shit said:


> Hey remember this?
> View attachment 3586926
> 
> Turns out "enough" means watering down doses to 1/5th strength.
> ...


they shouldn't be giving this out at all since it doesn't seem to prevent transmission. The situation we have with the covid vaccines, where it is mostly vaccinated people who are suffering, was luck. it could have turned into a marek's disease situation (a disease in chickens that was enhanced to 100% fatality by a crappy leaky vaccine, now the only protection left is a 100% vaccine rate among commercial chicken flocks). non-sterilizing vaccines can enhance pathogens over time. Normalizing this response to diseases (mass vaccination with non-sterilizing vaccines) could really kill every last one of us, it is a much bigger threat to humanity than monkeypox as it exists right now. 


unrelated- I have heard a lot of rumors that its "really shingles". anyone who says this is in an idiot. shingles are clusters of small, irregularly shaped ulcers. pox are much larger, round, and full of fluid/pus.


----------



## Yttrium (Aug 15, 2022)

"Guys, maybe we should stop bumming each other for 5 minutes and slow our roll here.." says LGBT activist. 

But seriously, I'm pleased to see that some members of that community stating that some tough love messages might be more effective than these half hearted milk toast "pweaze only hav 5 piss orgies a day instead of 10" requests by government officials. 
It bodes well for society as a whole if we can have people be able to actually say what they mean instead of dancing around the issue for fear of offending literally anyone.



			https://www.cbc.ca/news/health/monkeypox-gay-men-messaging-1.6549598


----------



## The Ultimate Ramotith (Aug 15, 2022)

Bluebonnet (@beachwinego)
					

For folks who weren’t alive in the 80’s, they should watch the move “And The Band Played On”.   💔




					nitter.hu
				



https://archive.md/W6wM5
I find _And The Band Played On_ to be the pro-BGLT+ version of that 'We should improve society somewhat' Bohrs comic panel that wannabe-commies like to post whenever they get called out of hypocritically engaging in 'bourgeois' capitalist luxuries... including eating at McDonald's.


----------



## Sneed's Feed And Seed (Aug 15, 2022)

Cringe newfag said:


> Or maybe black people are just more retarded on average, and therefore get themselves infected by avoidable diseases at a much higher rate than any other group.
> 
> Look at the Asians here, for example. They are extremely under-represented, considering that the epicenter locations have a much higher Asian % than the national average. Asians are 33% or so in San Francisco itself, for example. 15.9% in California, 10.8% in New York State. And the black population there is lower than the national average, about 6% in both San Francisco and California. So they are extremely over-represented. Hispanics are only over-represented by about double (by San Francisco demographics), which is enormously less than the rate of over-representation of blacks. Meanwhile whites are only slightly under-represented, probably breaking even in reality. So maybe it's more about the spectrum of being retarded/not retarded than any specific cultural attitudes.
> 
> ...


Gayniggers aren't always from outer space


----------



## mindlessobserver (Aug 15, 2022)

The Ultimate Ramotith said:


> View attachment 3603402
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whats funny is the Right in the 80s wasn't cheering for gays to die. It was screeching about how promiscuous and non-marital sex caused HIV infections and maybe you should not do that. And if you did get HIV, well, it was your own damn fault wasn't it.


----------



## Shaka Brah (Aug 15, 2022)

mindlessobserver said:


> Whats funny is the Right in the 80s wasn't cheering for gays to die. It was screeching about how promiscuous and non-marital sex caused HIV infections and maybe you should not do that. And if you did get HIV, well, it was your own damn fault wasn't it.


Meanwhile that very same Tony Fauci was telling gays to take AZT, which is a deadly chemotherapy drug that killed thousands of gay men before it was taken out of treatment for good. Among people old enough to remember his sick experiments and drug pushing, Fauci is nearly the Devil himself.


----------



## ForTheHoard (Aug 16, 2022)

mindlessobserver said:


> Whats funny is the Right in the 80s wasn't cheering for gays to die. It was screeching about how promiscuous and non-marital sex caused HIV infections and maybe you should not do that. And if you did get HIV, well, it was your own damn fault wasn't it.


I was pretty young during AIDS but I do recall a lot of made-for-TV movies and after school specials about it.  It almost always focused on how you could get HIV through blood transfusion and breast milk, and it always showed the innocently infected person being bullied and accused of being gay.  I didn't even know AIDS was an STD until I was much older.


----------



## pikachudidnothingwrong (Aug 16, 2022)

Curly_ said:


> Fags not being complete degens challenge: impossible.
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/MrAndyNgo/status/1558938268246351873
> ...



Just a reminder that one of the key traits seen in this outbreak is that the rash seems to focus on the parts of the body first infected...............* :/*

Not only can they not stop having orgies for a few fucking weeks but they can't even stop raping their animals! 



The Omni Cuckold said:


> https://www.kff.org/policy-watch/early-data-show-racial-disparities-in-monkeypox-cases/
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Which is funny since only a few weeks ago they were claiming whites made up ~90% of the cases. I guess that is getting the same treatment as the actual percentages of people infected who are faggots. (not joking, go look at wiki, the 98% and 97% factual based numbers are gone in favor of "a large number" type language that just makes it seem like it's a large number but nothing like all!)


----------



## ／Ｏｕｒ Ｌａｄｄｉｅ／ (Aug 16, 2022)

And it turns out white guys fuck dogs.  Poor dog.


> The potential case of human-to-dog transmission was discovered in a 4-year-old Italian greyhound 12 days after its owners had an onset of monkeypox symptoms, according to the Lancet report.
> 
> The dog had lesions on its skin and mucous membranes, pustules on its abdomen and a thin anal ulceration. Medical staffers matched one of the dog owners’ infections to the one detected in the animal.
> 
> Researchers said the dog belonged to two men who were in a nonexclusive, cohabiting relationship with each other. One of the partners is a 44-year-old man, and his partner is a 27-year-old man, according to the report.


https://archive.ph/s2IAJ

I wish the news would take the kid gloves off but instead they're shaming people for pointing out that the fagpox is spread easily during fag orgies and in fag pOlYcUlEs.

It's fun that it shows where the contact was made though.  Like a fingerprint of degeneracy scarred into the skin.


----------



## borsabil (Aug 16, 2022)

／Ｏｕｒ Ｌａｄｄｉｅ／ said:


> And it turns out white guys fuck dogs.  Poor dog.
> 
> https://archive.ph/s2IAJ
> 
> ...


The pupper developed anal sores which is a bit of a tell.


----------



## Pampered Degenerate (Aug 16, 2022)

borsabil said:


> The pupper developed anal sores which is a bit of a tell.


I'm as down to bash gays for being disgusting degenerates who'll fuck anything that moves as the next reasonable person, but tbf dogs do love to lick their own assholes, so it's entirely conceivable that it licked a sore and then transmitted the infection to it's own ass.

Edit: grammar


----------



## borsabil (Aug 16, 2022)

Pampered Degenerate said:


> I'm as down to bash gays for being disgusting degenerates who'll fuck anything that moves as much the next reasonable person, but tbf dogs do love to lick their own assholes, so it's entirely conceivable that it licked a sore and then transmitted the infection to it's own ass.


Sure lets give the benefit of the doubt. The two gay men, who caught monkeypox at an anal gangbang piss orgy, shared a bed with their pupper and didn't fuck it up the ass. So how did the dog catch the STD? No Fido don't lick the balls, no stop, that's wrong, I have monkeypox. Well if you insist.


----------



## Blake Chortles (Aug 16, 2022)

Pampered Degenerate said:


> I'm as down to bash gays for being disgusting degenerates who'll fuck anything that moves as much the next reasonable person, but tbf dogs do love to lick their own assholes, so it's entirely conceivable that it licked a sore and then transmitted the infection to it's own ass.


The least degenerate scenario is they let the dog lick their genitals for extended periods of time.

Or the gay dudes were touching their dicks a lot and then fingered/jacked off the dog.

Those are really the only realistic possibilities that don’t involve a dick in dog ass. Transmission is not a light tap its extended contact.


----------



## FeatherPlucker (Aug 16, 2022)

This is why I think any woman who knowingly sleeps with a bisexual man is STUPID STUPID STUPID, unless she is simply young and too naive. 

Gay men sport-fuck, and aren't careful about it, and they often ADMIT to it. Diseases are spread easily via sex, as history has proven again and again.


----------



## borsabil (Aug 16, 2022)

Blake Chortles said:


> The least degenerate scenario is they let the dog lick their genitals for extended periods of time.
> 
> Or the gay dudes were touching their dicks a lot and then fingered/jacked off the dog.
> 
> Those are really the only realistic possibilities that don’t involve a dick in dog ass. Transmission is not a light tap its extended contact.


It's a blood borne disease. The reason it's transmitted via ass fucking is due to anal tearing with ejaculate entering the bloodstream. If it was being transmitted other ways, eg through incidental contact with open sores, we'd be seeing a different epidemiology. Instead the mass spreading events are happening at anal sex piss orgies. 

TLDR yes the pupper was fucked in the ass. Just like the children with two gay dads who got the pox were fucked up the ass. If there's monkeypox ass fucking is a given.

I'm old enough to remember the eighties, well at least a little. Back then we were also told that AIDS could be spread in other ways apart from ass fucking. Every normie hetero was shitting bricks that the  one drunken one night stand that happened sans condom would guarantee HIV. Of course that was a total lie and it was either ass fucking, sharing needles or being the unfortunate recipient of a blood transfusion from an ass fucker or IV drug user that got you the AIDS.  We need to stop with the copes, faggots are spreading this because they're dirty faggots, end of.


----------



## ZeDarkKnight (Aug 16, 2022)

mindlessobserver said:


> Whats funny is the Right in the 80s wasn't cheering for gays to die. It was screeching about how promiscuous and non-marital sex caused HIV infections and maybe you should not do that. And if you did get HIV, well, it was your own damn fault wasn't it.



It's too bad.  We should be cheering it on.  Faggots are a majority of aids patients, child abusers, just look at the pride parades, they are nothing but child grooming.  They drain millions and possibly billions from our economy to keep themselves alive with aids medications just so that they can fuck 100 guys a month (And that's not even an exaggeration, a lot of faggots are that promiscuous).


----------



## Quantum Diabetes (Aug 16, 2022)

White girls fuck dogs


borsabil said:


> Sure lets give the benefit of the doubt. The two gay men, who caught monkeypox at an anal gangbang piss orgy, shared a bed with their pupper and didn't fuck it up the ass. So how did the dog catch the STD? No Fido don't lick the balls, no stop, that's wrong, I have monkeypox. Well if you insist.


Well, they didn’t follow the advice of a Sinclair owned station:https://wsbt.com/news/nation-world/...ls-centers-for-disease-control-and-prevention


Personally wild mice can just fuck off forever, no matter where I live I have nasty ass neighbors that attract them. My current kill score is about 45 this month.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Aug 16, 2022)

So the WHO wants to rename this virus. We should hold our own poll on what the new name should be.


----------



## TypicalJuly2022Acct (Aug 16, 2022)

If any of you want to read deeper, fags as a population are walking petri dishes for every infectious disease to ever exist. A literal public health hazard. But ARE VALUES.


mindlessobserver said:


> So the WHO wants to rename this virus. We should hold our own poll on what the new name should be.


GRIDS 2: It Will Rot Your Dick Off


----------



## George Lucas (Aug 16, 2022)

mindlessobserver said:


> So the WHO wants to rename this virus. We should hold our own poll on what the new name should be.


No fuck the WHO it’s monkeypox.


----------



## Kaede Did Nothing Wrong (Aug 16, 2022)

mindlessobserver said:


> So the WHO wants to rename this virus. We should hold our own poll on what the new name should be.


the gaypoxaylpse


----------



## The-Patriarchy (Aug 16, 2022)

I'm just going to leave this gem from 1987 here and step away...


----------



## Dysnomia (Aug 16, 2022)

Blake Chortles said:


> The least degenerate scenario is they let the dog lick their genitals for extended periods of time.
> 
> Or the gay dudes were touching their dicks a lot and then fingered/jacked off the dog.
> 
> Those are really the only realistic possibilities that don’t involve a dick in dog ass. Transmission is not a light tap its extended contact.



I'd like to think that the dog just got gaypox in such a bad place due to some cross contamination that didn't require being yiffed by gay furries. But I just think the worst these days due to the world being so awful.


----------



## Ron Jeremy Stan Account (Aug 16, 2022)

Got to love how a thread about a deadly disease outbreak somehow turns into a debate as to whether or not gay men are also into bestiality.


----------



## FeatherPlucker (Aug 16, 2022)

Ron Jeremy Stan Account said:


> Got to love how a thread about a deadly disease outbreak somehow turns into a debate as to whether or not gay men are also into bestiality.


What I really want to know is: do they fuck male dogs only, or do they fuck the female ones, too? If they have no preference, I'm totally baffled --- I thought they didn't like bitches!


----------



## ZeDarkKnight (Aug 17, 2022)

Ron Jeremy Stan Account said:


> Got to love how a thread about a deadly disease outbreak somehow turns into a debate as to whether or not gay men are also into bestiality.



I have a black sheep in the family who has hung out with the faggot crowd for many years, gone to pride parades, and recently became a tranny, so I have a little insider knowledge  (I've had to hang out with her friends but I never went to pride parades, even then I always got hit on).  Apparantly, sleeping with 300 men is a low number for faggots.  There's some who stay with one, but it's the former 'family men' who decided to become gay and usually the ex wife is there to congratulate (?) them on being a faggot (Or maybe she is congratulating him, maybe he's a small dick bastard and she found a real man afterward).  Most faggots don't have a 'significant other'

These degenerates have giant orgies with multiple people every night, it wouldn't surprise me at all if they fuck dogs and other animals


----------



## Puff (Aug 17, 2022)

Ron Jeremy Stan Account said:


> Got to love how a thread about a deadly disease outbreak somehow turns into a debate as to whether or not gay men are also into bestiality.


No, we're arguing about these particular gays fucking this particular dogs.
Everyone knows gays fuck dogs... That's not even being questioned.


----------



## pikachudidnothingwrong (Aug 17, 2022)

mindlessobserver said:


> So the WHO wants to rename this virus. We should hold our own poll on what the new name should be.



I vote "pridepox"


----------



## FFinfo (Aug 17, 2022)

ZeDarkKnight said:


> I have a black sheep in the family who has hung out with the faggot crowd for many years, gone to pride parades, and recently became a tranny, so I have a little insider knowledge  (I've had to hang out with her friends but I never went to pride parades, even then I always got hit on).  Apparantly, sleeping with 300 men is a low number for faggots.  There's some who stay with one, but it's the former 'family men' who decided to become gay and usually the ex wife is there to congratulate (?) them on being a faggot (Or maybe she is congratulating him, maybe he's a small dick bastard and she found a real man afterward).  Most faggots don't have a 'significant other'
> 
> These degenerates have giant orgies with multiple people every night, it wouldn't surprise me at all if they fuck dogs and other animals


That might be some selection bias; the sort of gay people to go to pride parades are definitely a "type" that'll also be the hyper-promiscuous sort. I've known a few different gay/trans-straight (so gay) people for a while and some of them have been in exclusive monogamous relationships for as long as I've known them. I think it's probably some sort of inverted bell curve where you have super-promiscuous freaks on one end, super promiscuous gigachads on the other, and "homo typicalis" in the middle with pretty few partners.


----------



## Escaped Abortion (Aug 17, 2022)

FFinfo said:


> That might be some selection bias; the sort of gay people to go to pride parades are definitely a "type" that'll also be the hyper-promiscuous sort. I've known a few different gay/trans-straight (so gay) people for a while and some of them have been in exclusive monogamous relationships for as long as I've known them. I think it's probably some sort of inverted bell curve where you have super-promiscuous freaks on one end, super promiscuous gigachads on the other, and "homo typicalis" in the middle with pretty few partners.


 
The ones I mentioned before seem to be pretty monogamous, at least at this stage of their life.  I know the body count of one of them was under 10 before he settled down, so he probably never got an invite to the piss orgy.

Although, amusingly enough still got a monkeypox shot out of concern that other local gays will give him the gaybies from brushing past him at the bar. 

I mean, maybe he knows things I don't.


----------



## thejackal (Aug 17, 2022)

https://twitter.com/benryanwriter
Benjamin Ryan

@benryanwriter
·
2h

Public health officials have insisted that skin-to-skin contact during sex, not intercourse itself, between men drives #monkeypox transmission. But new studies suggest that they have this exactly backward. It's the intercourse that's driving transmission.


----------



## pikachudidnothingwrong (Aug 17, 2022)

thejackal said:


> https://twitter.com/benryanwriter
> Benjamin Ryan
> @benryanwriter
> ·
> ...



Don't know if that touches on it but... Spoiler: The virus is showing up in semen samples! The case for STD just got a lot bigger.


----------



## thejackal (Aug 17, 2022)

pikachudidnothingwrong said:


> Don't know if that touches on it but... Spoiler: The virus is showing up in semen samples! The case for STD just got a lot bigger.


It's always been 95% or so of cases transmitted by gay dudes raw dogging each other in the bussy. Glad that the public officials are now following the science.


----------



## ZeDarkKnight (Aug 17, 2022)

FFinfo said:


> That might be some selection bias; the sort of gay people to go to pride parades are definitely a "type" that'll also be the hyper-promiscuous sort. I've known a few different gay/trans-straight (so gay) people for a while and some of them have been in exclusive monogamous relationships for as long as I've known them. I think it's probably some sort of inverted bell curve where you have super-promiscuous freaks on one end, super promiscuous gigachads on the other, and "homo typicalis" in the middle with pretty few partners.



I did say in that post that some do stay with one (And it's usually the formally married to a woman until they decided they were gay types) but by and largely they are hyper promiscuous 

It's not just what I've seen, most people with aids are gay.


----------



## Nod Flenders (Aug 17, 2022)

thejackal said:


> It's always been 95% or so of cases transmitted by gay dudes raw dogging each other in the bussy. Glad that the public officials are now following the science.


Funny how all these doctors and officials heavily overestimate the actual number of fags in the US.


----------



## FarmerKhourtney (Aug 17, 2022)

There’s hardly any news coverage at all about monkey pox which is strange IMO


----------



## ZeDarkKnight (Aug 17, 2022)

FarmerKhourtney said:


> There’s hardly any news coverage at all about monkey pox which is strange IMO



It's harder to scare people with homopox then it is to scare people with covid19

Unlike aids itself it's pretty much impossible to get homopox without being a faggot


----------



## Escaped Abortion (Aug 17, 2022)

thejackal said:


> https://twitter.com/benryanwriter
> Benjamin Ryan
> @benryanwriter
> ·
> ...



Well, if it's semen itself that's chiefly transmitting it, that will be the final nail in the coffin of "if those two French guys fuck their dog."

Also, all the more reason to check in on those eight kids globally who have it.


----------



## FatalTater (Aug 17, 2022)

*IF* this turns out to be something not sexual at all and just something that spreads the way tons of other viruses do, this narrative of it being sexually transmitted is gonna get people killed.  
Imagine, a kid gets sick and people remember that he was around an uncle who known to be gay but not in a child-touching man-ho kind of way. Guess what conclusions will be jumped to?

Of course if it _is_ proven to be a nasty old thing that the gays are spreading around, then go off I guess.


----------



## FeatherPlucker (Aug 17, 2022)

pikachudidnothingwrong said:


> I vote "pridepox"


"Wrathpox"



ZeDarkKnight said:


> I did say in that post that some do stay with one (And it's usually the formally married to a woman until they decided they were gay types) but by and largely they are hyper promiscuous
> 
> It's not just what I've seen, most people with aids are gay.


Sorry, but these dudes didn't just magically decide they were gay at an older age...  KNEW they were gay when they married women. They just wanted a beard, a surrogate, someone to help them pay their rent. They were fucking men on the down low the whole time.


----------



## FFinfo (Aug 17, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> Imagine, a kid gets sick and people remember that he was around an uncle who known to be gay but not in a child-touching man-ho kind of way. Guess what conclusions will be jumped to?


In this worst case scenario, wouldn't the uncle need to have recently also had monkeypox?


----------



## FatalTater (Aug 17, 2022)

FFinfo said:


> In this worst case scenario, wouldn't the uncle need to have recently also had monkeypox?


Ideally, but you know how people are.


----------



## thejackal (Aug 17, 2022)

FatalTater said:


> *IF* this turns out to be something not sexual at all and just something that spreads the way tons of other viruses do, this narrative of it being sexually transmitted is gonna get people killed.
> Imagine, a kid gets sick and people remember that he was around an uncle who known to be gay but not in a child-touching man-ho kind of way. Guess what conclusions will be jumped to?
> 
> Of course if it _is_ proven to be a nasty old thing that the gays are spreading around, then go off I guess.


Autistically I'll say that literally (yes literally) every case in King County WA was among a homosexual man and something like 90% of the cases in the Bay Area were among the same demographic. Now, maybe these guys are just cuddling with monkeys and sweating it out next to each other in the bathhouse after but (bear with me) -- maybe they are pounding semen into each other as well. Now what behavior do they have that is different from the general population's causing this disease to spread almost exclusively among them?

IDGAF if you're gay but call a fucking a spade a spade. It's almost impossible to get Monkeypox through touching a surface, including one that has had fluids on it (unless you've got an open wound or some shit). It's hard as well to get it from particles in the air or trying on clothes or any numerous non sexual touches in everyday life. It's important to let people know that who cares if the SJWs are offended.


----------



## Rei is shit (Aug 17, 2022)

Wapo article with some choice bangers;


> But after Health and Human Services officials announced their proposal on Aug. 4, Paul Chaplin, chief executive of Bavarian Nordic, the vaccine’s manufacturer, called a senior U.S. health official and accused the Biden administration of breaching its contracts with his company by planning to use the doses in an unapproved manner. Even worse, said two people with knowledge of the episode, *Chaplin threatened to cancel all future vaccine orders from the United States, throwing into doubt the administration’s entire monkeypox strategy.*
> 
> “People are begging for monkeypox vaccines, and we’ve just pissed off the one manufacturer,” said one official who spoke on the condition of anonymity because they were not authorized to comment.





> On June 16, a man who participated in a porn shoot with dozens of people at a gay bathhouse in D.C. received a direct message on Twitter from a public health agency in Virginia, where he lived, that he had been exposed to the monkeypox virus.
> 
> He did not hear from the organizers of the shoot until nine days later, when he received an email that a “small number” of attendees had tested positive, according to a June 25 email shared with The Washington Post.
> 
> The man said he received a vaccination upon learning he had been exposed and did not develop symptoms. But at least four friends at the shoot fell ill within two weeks of filming, having yet to hear from contact tracers.





> The job today: Explain the nation’s plan to split vaccine doses in fifths and administer them with a new injection method, transforming about 441,000 doses of Jynneos into more than 2 million potential shots. *The plan was finalized by the FDA over the pharmaceutical company’s safety concerns and after the company backed away from its CEO’s threat to cancel future orders.*
> 
> The strategy is “a game changer when it comes to our response and our ability to get ahead of the virus,” the husky former college football player and longtime FEMA official told reporters.











						Inside the 100-day U.S. struggle to stop monkeypox
					

Early mistakes by the Biden administration left hundreds of thousands of gay men facing the threat of an agonizing illness and the potential for broader circulation of monkeypox.




					web.archive.org


----------



## thejackal (Aug 17, 2022)

Rei is shit said:


> Wapo article with some choice bangers;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You would really think the fags would have some sense of self preservation you know after the whole AIDS thing. Maybe stop the orgies for half a second.  The government cock up is par for the course and who knows what the pharmaceutical company's honest opinion is they prolly just want to sell more doses to people that should never be getting a vaccine for Monkeypox based on relative risk factors.


----------



## Orange Rhymer (Aug 17, 2022)

／Ｏｕｒ Ｌａｄｄｉｅ／ said:


> And it turns out white guys fuck dogs.  Poor dog.
> 
> https://archive.ph/s2IAJ
> 
> ...


The media can only shame.
The media lost the 'treat everyone fairly' argument after they pushed an agenda of horrifying human/civil rights violations.

Laugh at the infected faggots. The technocrats locked us up for 2 years, forced experimental drugs on us, collapsed our economy, and violated our human rights.
And most of us were not infected or contagious.

Now tell the media to do the same to the infected faggots.
It's only fair and equitable.


----------



## Save the Loli (Aug 17, 2022)

FarmerKhourtney said:


> There’s hardly any news coverage at all about monkey pox which is strange IMO


People are noticing a pattern in just who gets infected and who doesn't, so the media fearmongering campaign has stopped dead (except to remind us that ANYONE can get it and it's homophobic to think it's a gay disease). They need actual government action to ramp up the fear, and the government can't do that since they're both bankrupt after the scamdemic AND it would be considered homophobic. If they did lockdowns over monkeypox, they'd have even less legitimacy than if they did a lockdown over the latest variant of Wuflu.


----------



## The Omni Cuckold (Aug 17, 2022)

I don't want lockdowns, I just want the same scrutiny in blue states against people with open sores walking around in public that there was with people who sneezed/coughed without a mask. 

Also bring back laws against intentionally infecting people with diseases.


----------



## 9Style (Aug 18, 2022)

A lot more people fuck kids than I thought.







			https://twitter.com/MrAndyNgo/status/1560086180728901632


----------



## Übertroon (Aug 18, 2022)

Glenn Greenwald shares too much information


			https://twitter.com/ggreenwald/status/1559607689528983555


----------



## Narrative Collapse (Aug 18, 2022)

9Style said:


> A lot more people fuck kids than I thought.
> 
> View attachment 3613603
> 
> ...



The LGBT “community” demands access to children for a reason.


----------



## Bungdit Din (Aug 18, 2022)

Probably late (and definitely gay), but here's Fortune weighing in on twatter. [archive]



Replies do not disappoint...


----------



## borsabil (Aug 18, 2022)

FFinfo said:


> That might be some selection bias; the sort of gay people to go to pride parades are definitely a "type" that'll also be the hyper-promiscuous sort. I've known a few different gay/trans-straight (so gay) people for a while and some of them have been in exclusive monogamous relationships for as long as I've known them. I think it's probably some sort of inverted bell curve where you have super-promiscuous freaks on one end, super promiscuous gigachads on the other, and "homo typicalis" in the middle with pretty few partners.


Nah. All of the "normie" gay couples I've known have at least one in the relationship ass pounding other dudes on the side. Lesbians go ape shit when their other half sleeps around, which is why domestic violence among dykes is double that of hetero couples. But in homo male culture it's just accepted that your partner will fuck other people. Usually the ugly fat queer will play wife, make the money and be "married" to a better looking fag who'll be banging other men on Grindr. It's one of the many, many reasons why gay men shouldn't be given charge of children, their relationships tend to be chaotic and unstable (that and the incidence of pedophilia is 10 to 100 times higher than straight males).


FatalTater said:


> *IF* this turns out to be something not sexual at all and just something that spreads the way tons of other viruses do, this narrative of it being sexually transmitted is gonna get people killed.
> Imagine, a kid gets sick and people remember that he was around an uncle who known to be gay but not in a child-touching man-ho kind of way. Guess what conclusions will be jumped to?
> 
> Of course if it _is_ proven to be a nasty old thing that the gays are spreading around, then go off I guess.


It's already been proven. Is it possible that the pox is spread in other ways apart from anal sex? Sure, but it would need exposure to an open wound or some other blood borne route. There is zero doubt that monkeypox is spread by entry into the circulatory system. So unless the puppers or, God help us, the children catching it had a cut on them and came into contact with a pus filled sore they were without a doubt fucked in the ass.



> How is HIV spread?​HIV is in the blood, semen, vaginal fluid or breast milk of an infected person and can be transmitted:



See how they lie even now? After decades of exhaustive research into how HIV is actually spread, overwhelmingly through dudes pumping semen into other dudes assholes, they still want to cope that 'anyone' can catch it. Monkeypox is no different


----------



## buttsguy (Aug 18, 2022)

cage and quarter all fags until we can figure  out what the hell is going on


----------



## The Mass Shooter Ron Soye (Aug 18, 2022)

buttsguy said:


> cage and quarter all fags until we can figure  out what the hell is going on


Sex between men, not skin contact, is fueling monkeypox, new research suggests


			https://archive.ph/NBihJ
		


When Google News and NBC are serving this up, it's over.

Oof, it's in the "nbc-out" section.


----------



## PanzerFurry (Aug 20, 2022)

My theory on this whole Monkey Pox thing is two fold. 

First off is that africa is such a stinky and smelling nation, this outbreak was just bound to happen and spread to the actual civilized world. Literally just look at the ebola "epidemic" back a few years ago to see how these kangz let it spread. 

Secondly, the fact that this has become aids 2.0 to gay men should be a wake up call to them. They need to stop being fucking sluts and fagging around with each other. My grand conspiracy is this is punishment for gay men letting trannies and women take over their rights movement and let pedo's, zoophiles, and people who want to cut their dick run their image into the ground. Maybe this is the wake up call the community needs, but knowing them they'll just double down and just start the "pox pos" movement.


----------



## Pampered Degenerate (Aug 20, 2022)

PanzerFurry said:


> They need to stop being fucking sluts and fagging around with each other.


That is basically like asking them not to be gay.


----------



## Blake Chortles (Aug 20, 2022)

Pampered Degenerate said:


> That is basically like asking them not to be gay.


Works for me


----------



## AgendaPoster (Aug 20, 2022)

Hmmmm








						USA currently represents 35% of Monkeypox cases in the world. While h…
					

archived 20 Aug 2022 20:47:45 UTC




					archive.ph


----------



## The Mass Shooter Ron Soye (Aug 20, 2022)

AgendaPoster said:


> Hmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> ...







__





						reveddit
					

Reveddit reveals content removed from your reddit account.




					www.reveddit.com
				




I couldn't even tell you why most of those were deleted from quickly skimming it, other than they really want to tightly control the message.


----------



## pikachudidnothingwrong (Aug 20, 2022)

The Mass Shooter Ron Soye said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



To be fair, this is how pretty much any major sub topic about an admin/power mod pet issue looks.


----------



## FFinfo (Aug 20, 2022)

That Reddit thread has convinced me that if monkeypox evolved to be totally disfiguring,  everyone that caught it would still deserve it


----------



## ZeDarkKnight (Aug 21, 2022)

FFinfo said:


> That Reddit thread has convinced me that if monkeypox evolved to be totally disfiguring,  everyone that caught it would still deserve it



As much as I don't care for the degenerates passing this around, that's reddit.  Reddit is cancer.  They all deserve this, straight or gay


----------



## Standardized Profile (Aug 21, 2022)

FFinfo said:


> That Reddit thread has convinced me that if monkeypox evolved to be totally disfiguring,  everyone that caught it would still deserve it


The dog doesn't deserve it.


----------



## John_Smith (Aug 21, 2022)

Did somebody say disfiguring?
https://www.washingtontimes.com/news/2022/aug/21/german-mans-nose-decays-after-monkeypox-infection-/
From the article:
"A German man’s nose has decayed after his monkeypox infection accelerated due to an undiagnosed case of HIV.... the man eventually developed necrosis — a condition where body tissue dies — when the red spot turned into dry, crusty skin that began to darken at the tip."

The downside of brown-nosing, at least literal  brown-nosing.


----------



## Orange Rhymer (Aug 22, 2022)

Strange that we don't have 'Members' pushing the faggotpox jab.
I think at one point there were 3 covid threads telling everyone: "It's fine, just GET THE VAX".

Now...crickets...


----------



## The Omni Cuckold (Aug 22, 2022)

I'm not an anti vaxxer.  However the Jynneos vaccine is the only one available right now and it's not as effective against monkeypox as ACAM2000. I think it shouldn't be used for monkeypox when monkeypox isn't lethal and it may be needed if there is an actual dangerous smallpox outbreak, specifically for people who shouldn't take ACAM2000 for certain reasons like dry skin or that they care for young children.

That's one of the main reasons there isn't a big push for vaccinations, along with the vaccine just being in short supply.


----------



## Orange Rhymer (Aug 22, 2022)

The Omni Cuckold said:


> I'm not an anti vaxxer.  However the Jynneos vaccine is the only one available right now and it's not as effective against monkeypox as ACAM2000. I think it shouldn't be used for monkeypox when monkeypox isn't lethal and it may be needed if there is an actual dangerous smallpox outbreak, specifically for people who shouldn't take ACAM2000 for certain reasons like dry skin or that they care for young children.
> 
> That's one of the main reasons there isn't a big push for vaccinations, along with the vaccine just being in short supply.


Every disease is potentially lethal.
Even the common cold.
Also, what a luxury we have contraindications for a vaccine. That means it was probably properly tested for side effects, before being pushing into every corner of society.
So where is the constant bombardment of TV ads, radio ads, web page banners, 'misinformation' censorship, Door-to-Door 'volunteers', and veiled barely legal threats?

Why aren't you violating my human and civil rights by threatening me with another vaccine?

I'm not arguing for or against (I got the vax, btw).
I want to know _WHY_.


----------



## Vecr (Aug 22, 2022)

The Omni Cuckold said:


> it's not as effective against monkeypox as ACAM2000


Both vaccines were primarily designed to be used against a smallpox bioterrorism/biowarfare attack, not against monkeypox. Both were tested against monkeypox to some level though, but how effective they are and for how long is not studied to the level of other things like tetanus antitoxin levels and how they get generated by vaccines, for example. In theory Jynneos should be good against monkeypox, at least two weeks after the second dose, for at least a few months. This was calculated by combining human and animal data though, not in actual human monkeypox trials. The CDC rates Jeynneos good for two years after two doses, and ACAM2000 to be good for three years after one, but that's against lethal smallpox challenge, not monkeypox. In Africa they determined general smallpox vaccination to be 85% effective against getting monkeypox pustules, but many of these people probably got the vaccine years to decades before the study and possibly only got one dose.


----------



## The Omni Cuckold (Aug 22, 2022)

Orange Rhymer said:


> Why aren't you violating my human and civil rights by threatening me with another vaccine?
> 
> I'm not arguing for or against (I got the vax, btw).
> I want to know _WHY_.


Like it said at the end, it's probably because there isn't a lot of the vaccine right now so there is no reason to support a mass vaccination campaign if they don't want to use ACAM2000 because of those risks. 

A lot of people supported the covid vaccine because they weren't afraid of the vaccine and hoped that mass vaccinations would end the lockdowns.


----------



## The Omni Cuckold (Aug 22, 2022)

Article from the Economist that just came out in case anyone thought a month and a half later the disease may be affecting other groups- "Monkeypox has spread rapidly in male sex networks. Will it spread further?"









						Monkeypox has spread rapidly in male sex networks. Will it spread further?
					

Disease modelling suggests that is unlikely




					www.economist.com
				












						Monkeypox has spread rapidly in male sex networks. Will it spread fur…
					

archived 22 Aug 2022 23:35:00 UTC




					archive.ph
				




Although monkeypox infections have occurred in many places—so far, they have shown up in 92 countries—they affect a narrow group of people. *Fully 99% of confirmed cases are in men*, and among the third of cases for which more detailed information is available,* 97% are in men who have sex with men*. Those diagnosed tended to engage in high-risk sexual activity. In Britain, about a third of people testing positive reported having ten or more partners in the previous three months.










Basically the model shows that it doesn't spread if Monkeypox didn't affect males who have sex with males.


----------



## Orange Rhymer (Aug 22, 2022)

The Omni Cuckold said:


> Article from the Economist that just came out in case anyone thought a month and a half later the disease may be affecting other groups- "Monkeypox has spread rapidly in male sex networks. Will it spread further?"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good post. Informative.

My questions were mostly social, previously.
I don't accept 'I want you to get vaxxed so lockdown will end'.
1) That didn't happen
2) The vax didn't even work (2 shots, 4 'boosters' and Uncle Joe still got the coof)

I more want to know the media-social mechanisms and end-goal that brought us to the 2020 nightmare.
But this isn't the correct thread.

In Closing:
QUARANTINE ALL ALTERNATE SEXUAL IDENTITIES. Name them, Shame them, Fire them, Ostracize them. Until they are carded and vaccinated.
and Searchable in  an online public database.
Because we care about them.
It's the only way to end the pox, and save grandma.


----------



## Standardized Profile (Aug 23, 2022)

Orange Rhymer said:


> Strange that we don't have 'Members' pushing the faggotpox jab.
> I think at one point there were 3 covid threads telling everyone: "It's fine, just GET THE VAX".
> 
> Now...crickets...



It's simple. You get COVID by breathing. If you breathe, it's a good idea to get a COVID vaccine. You get monkeypox by getting fucked up the ass. If you get fucked up the ass, it might be a good idea to get a monkeypox vaccine. Most people on the Farms don't get fucked up the ass, or don't post about it, so it's not really a fruitful area of discussion. We could have that discussion if you want. Do you get fucked up the ass? One partner or multiple? Do you know everybody or is it anonymous? Do you have HIV? These are all possible risk factors.



Orange Rhymer said:


> 2) The vax didn't even work (2 shots, 4 'boosters' and Uncle Joe still got the coof)



Yes it did. Biden didn't get the virus targeted by the vaccine. That virus is basically extinct, and as far as we know, Biden never caught it. The vaccine worked, or nonpharmaceutical interventions worked, or he was just lucky. The original vaccines also reduce COVID-19 incidence, hospitalizations, and deaths due to more recent SARS-CoV-2 variants. A booster for the original vaccine seems to be effective against BA.5 for about 5-6 months. I think Biden got his second booster at the end of March and got COVID in late July. Given Biden's overall cadaverous health, it's impossible to say whether the vaccine had worn off completely or if the vaccine-mediated immune response kept him alive.


----------



## Dog-O-Tron 5000v5.0 (Aug 23, 2022)

Standardized Profile said:


> It's simple. You get COVID by breathing. If you breathe, it's a good idea to get a COVID vaccine. You get monkeypox by getting fucked up the ass. If you get fucked up the ass, it might be a good idea to get a monkeypox vaccine. Most people on the Farms don't get fucked up the ass, or don't post about it, so it's not really a fruitful area of discussion. We could have that discussion if you want. Do you get fucked up the ass? One partner or multiple? Do you know everybody or is it anonymous? Do you have HIV? These are all possible risk factors.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes it did. Biden didn't get the virus targeted by the vaccine. That virus is basically extinct, and as far as we know, Biden never caught it. The vaccine worked, or nonpharmaceutical interventions worked, or he was just lucky. The original vaccines also reduce COVID-19 incidence, hospitalizations, and deaths due to more recent SARS-CoV-2 variants. A booster for the original vaccine seems to be effective against BA.5 for about 5-6 months. I think Biden got his second booster at the end of March and got COVID in late July. Given Biden's overall cadaverous health, it's impossible to say whether the vaccine had worn off completely or if the vaccine-mediated immune response kept him alive.


It's impossible to say if I would or wouldn't have died if hadn't had that rock in my yard that keeps tigers away. It's true there were a few tigers in my yard, they didn't kill me however.


----------



## pikachudidnothingwrong (Aug 23, 2022)

The Omni Cuckold said:


> Basically the model shows that it doesn't spread if Monkeypox didn't affect males who have sex with males.



And just as importantly.. It wouldn't have spread world wide like this if it wasn't for them and their activities. And in the case this becomes globally endemic a/o endemic to humans... We know not just the score but who made the shot!


----------



## Standardized Profile (Aug 24, 2022)

Dog-O-Tron 5000v5.0 said:


> It's impossible to say if I would or wouldn't have died if hadn't had that rock in my yard that keeps tigers away. It's true there were a few tigers in my yard, they didn't kill me however.


For an individual yard and an individual rock, yes. Given millions of yards and tiger attacks, and a sound theory describing the interaction of yard rocks and tigers, you can draw some conclusions.


----------



## Escaped Abortion (Aug 24, 2022)

Standardized Profile said:


> For an individual yard and an individual rock, yes. Given millions of yards and tiger attacks, and a sound theory describing the interaction of yard rocks and tigers, you can draw some conclusions.


In the era we are in now, Tigers aren't attacking people under 50 and only rarely those between 50-79, rocks or no rocks, and may even be sunning themselves on the rocks in some neighborhoods, so there's no need for those people to get rocks.  I have seen the tiger data from official government sources, and it shows this

Tigers nearly always eat people over 80, because they can't run away.
Also, since the small pox vax only protects like 70% from monkey pox, it's also barely going to stunt the spread since the gays aren't willing to take a break from piss orgies for a month.  It does go to show if you just resist then the government can't protect you for your own good.  In some way their resistance is admirable, but also so much thirst is just going to earn them a new STD.  They will mostly be fine, they can live with their own choices.


----------



## Puerto Pollo (Aug 25, 2022)

36yo positive for covid, monkeypox AND HIV

You read that right, this guy visited* Madrid and managed to get infected with 3 different diseases at the same time. 

*got creampied repeatedly


----------



## Yttrium (Aug 25, 2022)

Puerto Pollo said:


> 36yo positive for covid, monkeypox AND HIV
> 
> You read that right, this guy visited* Madrid and managed to get infected with 3 different diseases at the same time.
> 
> *got creampied repeatedly


----------



## Standardized Profile (Aug 26, 2022)

Escaped Abortion said:


> In the era we are in now, Tigers aren't attacking people under 50 and only rarely those between 50-79, rocks or no rocks, and may even be sunning themselves on the rocks in some neighborhoods, so there's no need for those people to get rocks.  I have seen the tiger data from official government sources, and it shows this



That may be true, but it's not dispositive. The claim was "the vax didn't even work." We know it has a significant effect in every age group. So the vax does work--unless there's some variable that protects vaccinated people and the vaccine itself doesn't do actually anything. Vaccinees are typically better educated and wealthier than anti-vaxers, which are correlated with better health outcomes. I can imagine wealthy, educated people will get more sick days to visit their doctor, have better health insurance, and generally make better decisions. But I think vaccination better explains the reduced morbidity and mortality among vaccinees. We understand how vaccines work and can easily quantify neutralizing antibodies. (Measuring cellular immunity is more difficult.) Vaccines work as designed is the simplest explanation for why vaccinated people don't get sick as often as unvaccinated people. We don't need to come up with complex theories about human behavior, risk aversion, etc.


----------



## GloJojo (Aug 26, 2022)

Standardized Profile said:


> That may be true, but it's not dispositive. The claim was "the vax didn't even work." We know it has a significant effect in every age group. So the vax does work--unless there's some variable that protects vaccinated people and the vaccine itself doesn't do actually anything. Vaccinees are typically better educated and wealthier than anti-vaxers, which are correlated with better health outcomes. I can imagine wealthy, educated people will get more sick days to visit their doctor, have better health insurance, and generally make better decisions. But I think vaccination better explains the reduced morbidity and mortality among vaccinees. We understand how vaccines work and can easily quantify neutralizing antibodies. (Measuring cellular immunity is more difficult.) Vaccines work as designed is the simplest explanation for why vaccinated people don't get sick as often as unvaccinated people. We don't need to come up with complex theories about human behavior, risk aversion, etc.


Vaccines as we knew them up to 2020/21 yes, products released since then- no.
Have you even read both threads? Go through the highlights at least.
Edit: am a super sped and mixed coof threads with this one. For MPX vaccines nie stands at 70% methinks?


----------



## Halmaz (Aug 26, 2022)

Puerto Pollo said:


> 36yo positive for covid, monkeypox AND HIV
> 
> You read that right, this guy visited* Madrid and managed to get infected with 3 different diseases at the same time.
> 
> *got creampied repeatedly


What an achievement.

I remember the days, when Something Awful was fun and had articles, such as Weekend Web, in which they lambasted posts from forums/communities of weird, deranged lunatics.
One such community was a subgroup of gays, who collected STDs, like they were stamps. They organised meetings where they could trade STDs, and happily announced when they became positive (pozzed) with the one they wished to get.
This monkeypox business just proves this disgusting subgroup still exists and probably grew in numbers.

Edit:
Found it:
Bareback Exchange


----------



## Escaped Abortion (Aug 26, 2022)

Standardized Profile said:


> That may be true, but it's not dispositive. The claim was "the vax didn't even work." We know it has a significant effect in every age group. So the vax does work--unless there's some variable that protects vaccinated people and the vaccine itself doesn't do actually anything. Vaccinees are typically better educated and wealthier than anti-vaxers, which are correlated with better health outcomes. I can imagine wealthy, educated people will get more sick days to visit their doctor, have better health insurance, and generally make better decisions. But I think vaccination better explains the reduced morbidity and mortality among vaccinees. We understand how vaccines work and can easily quantify neutralizing antibodies. (Measuring cellular immunity is more difficult.) Vaccines work as designed is the simplest explanation for why vaccinated people don't get sick as often as unvaccinated people. We don't need to come up with complex theories about human behavior, risk aversion, etc.


 
Omicron covid was just weaker in general.  In my state the unvaxxed under 50 death rate was 0 per 100,000 and the vaxxed death rate was 0 per 100,000.  You can't improve on zero.  The illness grew less dangerous as they tend to do because it favors its longterm survival.  
Saying that the shot was responsible for the vaxxed not dying when no one was dying in that age group is erroneous.  You aren't controlling for the variable of strain severity.  If the disease is not able to kill people in that age group without the shot, then it can't improve the survival of the vaxxed unless it starts resurrecting the dead.

The extreme elderly showed statistically meaningful benefit.  Even that might be more a side effect of the 90 year olds who didn't get the shot are probably the ones so near death they couldn't survive any challenge.
I'm not saying the general concept of vaccination in all cases doesn't work.  The mechanism it works by is the same as natural immunity, you are just pre-training the body in hopefully a safe environment.  However, not all vaccines are created equal. We've had plenty that did more harm than good and had to be discontinued.  The flu one is basically a joke, like buying a lottery ticket and just hoping your numbers net you a small prize.  Perhaps again, if you are so old you can't get through flu you might want it to make you feel like you have better odds, but it's still meaningless.  The covid vax is hot garbage, and not even needed in an omicron world.  The disease is not any worse than flu and since the shot doesn't even prevent infection, reduce the chances of long covid there is no benefit from it for non-olds and no means for it to produce herd immunity for the olds.  It's shit and they would need to make a better version, but people like you cling to a security blanket because you can't face reality without it.  It's not going to help you unless you are over 80.  You might get covid but you are going to be fine.

Monkeypox doesn't have a vaccine, but there's some cross impact from the small pox one.  However that 70% effective rate is NOT enough to break the transmission cycle of any virus.  The only thing the gays could do to help their community would be to pause orgies long enough to let it die off, but they won't do that.  It's going to keep spreading just fine in that 30% failure gap.  They are still going to end up scarred for their thrist, but it's a free world let them make their choices.


----------



## StopSneeding (Aug 26, 2022)

The medical community is complicit in the spread of monkeypox. Rather than focus on the evidence that it is primarily sexually transmitted, they proclaimed that it can be transmitted through any physical contact. It's just too much to ask faggots to limit random hookups and orgys. PREP has led to negative consequences as far as other STDs/MP go. It is believed now that HIV isn't a major risk that protection is not needed.


----------



## Standardized Profile (Aug 30, 2022)

GloJojo said:


> Vaccines as we knew them up to 2020/21 yes, products released since then- no.


No, we understand how vaccines approved in 2020 and 2021 work, too. We have both a theoretical understanding and empirical evidence for this stuff. We're not talking about barber surgeons bleeding patients because Galen said they have too much bile.



GloJojo said:


> Have you even read both threads? Go through the highlights at least.


No, but I read papers on PubMed, ACIP meeting materials, and occasionally other interesting-looking research efforts. I have entertained a number of anti-vax hypotheses, but they're basically all the same things anti-vaxers have been saying for decades. Wildly implausible ideas lacking any biological mechanism, misrepresentation or outright falsification of data, incorrect applications of informal fallacies to discredit their opponents, conflation of moral or political issues with scientific questions, attacks on individual persons* rather than scientific conclusions, etc. It's all so tiresome.

* "Freeze it, personalize it, and polarize it."


----------



## GloJojo (Aug 30, 2022)

Standardized Profile said:


> No, but I read papers on PubMed, ACIP meeting materials, and occasionally other interesting-looking research efforts.


That's exactly what is linked in those highlights - links to scientific research...Perhaps more than you came across on your own. And I don not mean IFLS variety. Check out a few of Drain Todger's or Borsabil's posts to get a taste.


----------



## No. 7 cat (Aug 30, 2022)

If some men resisted an overwhelming urge to have anon bum sex with other men, Monkeypox, HIV etc. would be nothing. Alas that's not realistic.


----------



## Yttrium (Aug 30, 2022)

You can't tell me this happened because of infected bedsheets. This incident took place in the most pozzed city in Leafland. 



			https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/montreal/montreal-public-health-monkeypox-child-1.6567254


----------



## pikachudidnothingwrong (Sep 1, 2022)

Yttrium said:


> You can't tell me this happened because of infected bedsheets. This incident took place in the most pozzed city in Leafland.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/montreal/montreal-public-health-monkeypox-child-1.6567254



Between stuff like this and the virus showing up in cum... I'm noticing a lot less talk about it from the MSM.


----------



## naaaaiiiiillllll!!! (Sep 1, 2022)

Yttrium said:


> You can't tell me this happened because of infected bedsheets. This incident took place in the most pozzed city in Leafland.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/montreal/montreal-public-health-monkeypox-child-1.6567254


Most pozzed (I prefer “monkeypoxxed” tbh) city in Leafland?  That’s like saying falling from the top of the Eiffel Tower hurts more than falling off the top of the Statue of Liberty…


----------



## Dysnomia (Sep 1, 2022)

pikachudidnothingwrong said:


> Between stuff like this and the virus showing up in cum... I'm noticing a lot less talk about it from the MSM.



They're downplaying the fact that it's coming from the gay community. They don't want to hurt feelings. We were far less woke during the height of the AIDS epidemic. If some kid got monkeypox from infected sheets maybe we should be looking at why that happened. Maybe a kid had a nightmare and slept in his parents bed. But what we aren't being told is if the parents were two gay men or if daddy was getting pounded up the ass in secret. Mom thinks he's staying late at work. But he's really at the club taking anonymous cock. Maybe check his phone for a Grindr app just to be safe.

Worst case scenario is the kid was diddled. But various other things could have come into play. I assume that no one is properly quarantining even though we just went through over two years of pandemic-mania. I know it's a different type of pox but when I was about 8 I got double exposed to chickenpox. My brother had been hospitalized for an injury and came back infected. And my friend's dad, who never had them as a kid, got infected at work so all his kids got it too. I had to stay inside until I was not infectious anymore. Not that I wanted to go anywhere in the condition I was in.

So if you are full of monkeypox why would you not quarantine yourself from other people (just like with the coof) until the infectious phase passed? I know it's hard to tell horny gay guys to cool it for a bit. But your nasty lesions are infecting others.

I have to wonder if there are monkeypox chasers out there just like with AIDS.


----------



## NJBear (Sep 1, 2022)

I though anyone could get it?  What happened?


----------



## Random Internet Person (Sep 2, 2022)

What has the monkeypox disease started?



			https://www.newsweek.com/preschool-teachers-disturbing-social-media-gets-him-barred-job-1737068
		




			https://archive.ph/iXFce
		




			https://threadreaderapp.com/thread/1565397053123051521.html
		




			https://archive.ph/pl631
		



If you need something after reading all that, here you go.


----------



## pikachudidnothingwrong (Sep 2, 2022)

Random Internet Person said:


> What has the monkeypox disease started?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



JC... I don't care if he was joking around, just not understanding or reading the room is enough of a judgment fail to raise some serious red flags! Not to mention the question of why we find yet another pridepox fag (and an earlier one, not earliest) working around small children once again! Orgies on the weekend, preschool teacher on the days. sigh


Also.. America hates idiots like you too! So right back at you and you clearly know where the door is!


----------



## Random Internet Person (Sep 2, 2022)

pikachudidnothingwrong said:


> JC... I don't care if he was joking around, just not understanding or reading the room is enough of a judgment fail to raise some serious red flags! Not to mention the question of why we find yet another pridepox fag (and an earlier one, not earliest) working around small children once again! Orgies on the weekend, preschool teacher on the days. sigh
> 
> 
> Also.. America hates idiots like you too! So right back at you and you clearly know where the door is!


Honestly, I’m wondering if monkeypox research is being hindered become some activists in the field don’t want the disease to be seen as exclusively something gay men can get instead of another STD. Now we really wait to see if things get as bad as the start of the HIV/AIDS crisis.


----------



## Halmaz (Sep 2, 2022)

Dysnomia said:


> I have to wonder if there are monkeypox chasers out there just like with AIDS.


I am 100% sure fags who love to get their "negholes pozzed" want this new "bug" in their collection.
I used to think the flaming faggots are only a minority of the gay community and most of them are just like anyone else, the only difference is, they are attracted to the same sex.
Sadly, I had to realize, I bought the media narrative and in reality, monogamous gay people, who just want to lead normal lives, are the exception not the rule.


----------



## Rosy Reptile (Sep 5, 2022)

Halmaz said:


> I am 100% sure fags who love to get their "negholes pozzed" want this new "bug" in their collection.
> I used to think the flaming faggots are only a minority of the gay community and most of them are just like anyone else, the only difference is, they are attracted to the same sex.
> Sadly, I had to realize, I bought the media narrative and in reality, monogamous gay people, who just want to lead normal lives, are the exception not the rule.


I have never met a monogamous gay man who wasn't just autistic and misunderstanding/sexualizing his close friendship.  Hell, I've even run into a couple who just stopped doing gay stuff once the distinction was pointed out to them.


----------



## Escaped Abortion (Sep 5, 2022)

Rosy Reptile said:


> I have never met a monogamous gay man who wasn't just autistic and misunderstanding/sexualizing his close friendship.  Hell, I've even run into a couple who just stopped doing gay stuff once the distinction was pointed out to them.


Given that the male biological drive favors multiple partners, with no female counterbalance, that isn't a surprising outcome.  I'm not entirely sure how monogamous my gay friends are.  The one couple I most suspect of monogamy, one of them still took the monkey pox shot.  However, he's also a vax maxxer and could just be collecting good boy points (he said he was afraid of getting monkey pox from visiting his other gay friends at the bar.)

Now, the other ones I know who are in long term relationships, that could just be the major pairing, but they do talk about having vacation dick and boyfriend dick, so I imagine they don't view straying as any big deal.


----------



## Plaintiff is fat (Sep 7, 2022)

The ultimate sacrifice











						How monkeypox spoiled gay men's plans for an invincible summer
					

archived 4 Sep 2022 22:39:22 UTC




					archive.fo
				




Can't wait for governments to use my money to erect monuments memorializing this tragic times in LGBT history


----------



## Tanner Glass (Sep 9, 2022)

Plaintiff is fat said:


> The ultimate sacrifice
> View attachment 3685158
> View attachment 3685160
> 
> ...


How could it be an "invincible" summer if AIDS (and everything else) still exists?


----------



## Great Monkey King (Sep 9, 2022)

Plaintiff is fat said:


> The ultimate sacrifice
> View attachment 3685158
> View attachment 3685160
> 
> ...


Actual question: why do they think news coverage like this will make people more sympathetic/concerned about monkeypox?


----------



## LurkTrawl (Sep 9, 2022)

Great Monkey King said:


> Actual question: why do they think news coverage like this will make people more sympathetic/concerned about monkeypox?


A crippling lack of self-awareness mixed with the belief that this is a way of life to be celebrated and promoted.


----------



## BelUwUga (Sep 9, 2022)

NJBear said:


> I though anyone could get it?  What happened?


It's the strangest thing, anyone _can_ get monkeypox. For heretofore unexplained reasons the only people _actually getting it_ are people fucking dudes that butt fuck other dudes.


----------



## Save the Loli (Sep 9, 2022)

Tanner Glass said:


> How could it be an "invincible" summer if AIDS (and everything else) still exists?


Because half of them already have AIDS and the other half take copious amounts of PReP every day. Gays don't care about AIDS anymore and don't want you to care either, that's why they decriminalized spreading it in California.


----------



## Super-Chevy454 (Sep 10, 2022)

Looks like  all Aids skrillexs and Carl the cucks will dislike that article about monkeypox. 


			https://www.americanthinker.com/articles/2022/09/why_are_children_coming_down_with_monkeypox.html
		




> Why are Children Coming down with Monkeypox?​By Mark A. Hewitt
> 
> 
> Are recent reports of a same-sex Georgia couple charged with aggravated child molestation and sexual exploitation in any way related to reports of children coming down with monkeypox?
> ...


----------



## Manul Otocolobus (Sep 10, 2022)

FFinfo said:


> That might be some selection bias; the sort of gay people to go to pride parades are definitely a "type" that'll also be the hyper-promiscuous sort. I've known a few different gay/trans-straight (so gay) people for a while and some of them have been in exclusive monogamous relationships for as long as I've known them. I think it's probably some sort of inverted bell curve where you have super-promiscuous freaks on one end, super promiscuous gigachads on the other, and "homo typicalis" in the middle with pretty few partners.



Just as a statistics FYI, an inverse bell curve is known as a bimodal curve.

Also, their idea to use 1/5 of one vaccine shot, rather than a series of 2 full strength shots, is completely retarded on several levels. First, the vaccine is already not very good. The neutralizing antibody response after the second shot is barely 2 times the initial response from the first shot. In most vaccines that would be considered a failure. Compare this to the COVID vaccine where the neutralizing antibody response after the second vaccination was 30 to 50 times the response to the first shot. That is considered a robust response.

Second, the trialing of the vaccine is essentially incomplete. The approval was based on a combination of animal and limited human data. Unlike the COVID vaccine there were no tests for something known as ADE (Antigen Dependent Enhancement), this is where the immune system gets primed by a vaccine against a certain strain, and then when the real virus invades, and it is substantially different from the vaccine, the immune system responds with an ineffective attack against it, trying to use the data it gathered by attacking the poorly matching vaccine. When this happens the illness is actually amplified because the immune system is distracted doing useless crap and not effectively combating the virus. People will actually get much more ill because they got the vaccination than if they had never been vaccinated. In this specific situation the vaccination will put people at a disadvantage.

Third, using what amounts to 1/10 of the correct dosage for a feeble vaccine could make it essentially ineffective. The immune response will be too weak to be useful. In this situation people will think they are protected and they aren't. It's well known that when people think they are protected from something they are more likely to engage in risk-taking behavior they otherwise might not have if they didn't believe they were protected from a potential illness. So, using an ineffective dose of the vaccine could actually cause the situation to get worse as the number of infections actually increases due to people participating in risky behavior that they otherwise might not have if they didn't believe they were protected.

Fourth, if the vaccine provides ineffective and incomplete protection against the virus it could act as a minor selective pressure on the evolution of the virus and push it in a certain direction that would make the vaccination even less effective and possibly increase the virulence of the viral strain (depending on the genetics of mutations regarding the relative distance from one another, or if one mutation provides both advantages, among other factors, etc...) A strain that is more vaccine resistant and potentially more virulent has an evolutionary advantage so it would quickly replace its ancestor strain. This would lead to a situation where the vaccine is even less effective and the virus could potentially be even more dangerous than what we started with.

TL;DR: Watering down a vaccine that isn't all the great to start with could potentially be a very bad idea for several reasons.


----------



## Vecr (Sep 14, 2022)

Manul Otocolobus said:


> ADE (Antigen Dependent Enhancement), this is where the immune system gets primed by a vaccine against a certain strain, and then when the real virus invades, and it is substantially different from the vaccine, the immune system responds with an ineffective attack against it, trying to use the data it gathered by attacking the poorly matching vaccine. When this happens the illness is actually amplified because the immune system is distracted doing useless crap and not effectively combating the virus.


This is correct, and I agree with major parts of your post, but I'm not sure it's a reason to avoid getting MVA-BN/Imvanex/Jynneos on an individual level, even with the 1/5th dose intradermal method. I actually looked at the literature for dose sparing methods and it's not something they just make up, it's in the Vaccines book. Boosting of Jynneos with ACAM2000 was tested in humans and appeared to work well, though the inoculation of ACAM2000 would have to be vigorous to get a good take after the immunity to vaccinia generated by Jynneos. This is not a COVID-19 vaccine with a few protein antigens at best, both Jynneos and ACAM2000 have over 200, so I actually think ACAM2000 alone would probably not work if Jynneos followed by ACAM2000 ended up not working. I'm not a pox virologist though, so I suppose it's possible that only a few proteins actually matter for ADE, but that thing is going to be covered by so many binding antibodies I can't picture it working like that in my head. The Monkeypox virus is big, lots of space for antibodies, even not so good ones, to stick on. It's not COVID-19/SARS-CoV-2 (a much smaller RNA virus), like you said. Anyway, I don't want to clog up the articles thread too much, so here is an update on Monkeypox's status as an STI/STD. https://promedmail.org/promed-post/?id=8705540 https://archive.ph/Uu9ST


> ******
> [3] Monkeypox as an STI
> Date: Fri 9 Sep 2022
> Source: CIDRAP (Center for Infectious Disease and Policy) [edited]
> ...


----------



## Manul Otocolobus (Sep 15, 2022)

Vecr said:


> This is correct, and I agree with major parts of your post, but I'm not sure it's a reason to avoid getting MVA-BN/Imvanex/Jynneos on an individual level, even with the 1/5th dose intradermal method. I actually looked at the literature for dose sparing methods and it's not something they just make up, it's in the Vaccines book. Boosting of Jynneos with ACAM2000 was tested in humans and appeared to work well, though the inoculation of ACAM2000 would have to be vigorous to get a good take after the immunity to vaccinia generated by Jynneos. This is not a COVID-19 vaccine with a few protein antigens at best, both Jynneos and ACAM2000 have over 200, so I actually think ACAM2000 alone would probably not work if Jynneos followed by ACAM2000 ended up not working. I'm not a pox virologist though, so I suppose it's possible that only a few proteins actually matter for ADE, but that thing is going to be covered by so many binding antibodies I can't picture it working like that in my head. The Monkeypox virus is big, lots of space for antibodies, even not so good ones, to stick on. It's not COVID-19/SARS-CoV-2 (a much smaller RNA virus), like you said. Anyway, I don't want to clog up the articles thread too much, so here is an update on Monkeypox's status as an STI/STD. https://promedmail.org/promed-post/?id=8705540 https://archive.ph/Uu9ST



That's true. The monkeypox virus is far more complex, by a long shot, than the simpler viruses such as SARS-CoV2 or Dengue. I'm not a virologist either, so I don't know which or how many proteins is common it takes before ADE is a risk. I don't think we are fortunate enough to have a virologist/immunologist here on KF to comment on this, unfortunately.

As far as this outbreak of MPX being treated as an STD/STI situation, I completely agree. Chancroid is an excellent example for this. The medical community has to be willing to call a spade a spade regardless of how it may be perceived politically.


----------



## JoseRaulChupacabra (Sep 15, 2022)

Manul Otocolobus said:


> As far as this outbreak of MPX being treated as an STD/STI situation, I completely agree. Chancroid is an excellent example for this. The medical community has to be willing to call a spade a spade regardless of how it may be perceived politically.


It's pretty weird that back in 2020, when the coof hysteria was taking off, there were calls not to tag the chinks but the local news had no problem telling us that the first recorded cases in the country were Chinese nationals.

Then, last month, the news was hiding the gender of the people that got hit by the monkey pox.  I WONDER WHY?


----------



## CivilianOfTheFandomWars (Sep 16, 2022)

Halmaz said:


> I am 100% sure fags who love to get their "negholes pozzed" want this new "bug" in their collection.
> I used to think the flaming faggots are only a minority of the gay community and most of them are just like anyone else, the only difference is, they are attracted to the same sex.
> Sadly, I had to realize, I bought the media narrative and in reality, monogamous gay people, who just want to lead normal lives, are the exception not the rule.


I'll be real, you're right and I think that the brainwashing is real.
The normal gays I know have all grown up without shit like modern TV, or western websites like Tumblr or YouTube, or really much media or talking about gay shit. These guys tend to either be immigrants, old and married, or their parents were old school and didn't approve of screens all the time.
What we have now, it's exactly like a cult. You do what they say, and they pretend to love you. They want you to cut yourself off from your actual family because the cult knows better, all that stuff.


----------



## Vecr (Sep 16, 2022)

Manul Otocolobus said:


> I don't think we are fortunate enough to have a virologist/immunologist here on KF to comment on this, unfortunately.


Yeah, I did an online virology course and that's it. No immunology at all really. People who specialize on orthopoxviruses since smallpox was eradicated are rare as well, especially compared to the well funded HIV and influenza.


----------



## Blake Chortles (Sep 16, 2022)

I’ve been seeing it called the Rainbow Rash recently


----------



## Random Internet Person (Oct 12, 2022)

And here I was thinking that monkeypox would play out like the AIDS crisis. Kind of.


----------



## Yttrium (Nov 28, 2022)

In an effort to "avoid discriminating against Africans" the WHO is announcing their renaming of Monkeypox to 'Mpox'. 
The reason that it was called Monkeypox in the first place is because it was first discovered in animals, including monkeys, in Africa, thus Monkeypox. The fact that people seem to think that because it was discovered in Africa will be stigmatizing to Africans is ludicrous. I do t think anyone thought that until now. 



			https://www.abc.net.au/news/2022-11-28/world-health-organization-monkeypox-name-mpox/101708900
		



> World Health Organization recommends 'mpox' as new name for monkeypox​
> The World Health Organization (WHO) says it will start referring to monkeypox as "mpox" simultaneously, before phasing out the original name within a year.
> Key points:​
> WHO to start using a new preferred term, "mpox", as a synonym for monkeypox
> ...





> First attempt to rechristen a disease​Assigning names to new and to existing diseases is the responsibility of WHO under the International Classification of Diseases and the WHO Family of International Health Related Classifications through a consultative process.
> Although WHO has named numerous new diseases shortly after they emerged, including Severe Acute Respiratory Syndrome, or SARS and COVID-19, this appears to be the first time the agency has attempted to rechristen a disease decades after it was first named.
> Numerous other diseases, including Japanese encephalitis, German measles, Marburg virus and Middle Eastern Respiratory Syndrome have been named after geographic regions, which could now be considered prejudicial. WHO has not suggested changing any of those names.


----------



## ForTheHoard (Nov 28, 2022)

Yttrium said:


> In an effort to "avoid discriminating against Africans" the WHO is announcing their renaming of Monkeypox to 'Mpox'.
> The reason that it was called Monkeypox in the first place is because it was first discovered in animals, including monkeys, in Africa, thus Monkeypox. The fact that people seem to think that because it was discovered in Africa will be stigmatizing to Africans is ludicrous. I do t think anyone thought that until now.
> 
> 
> ...


Monkeypox was the compromise.  The first name being thrown around was "nigger pimples."


----------



## TVBForever (Nov 28, 2022)

No room for NFTpox?


----------



## ABE LINN COHN (Nov 28, 2022)

Yttrium said:


> In an effort to "avoid discriminating against Africans" the WHO is announcing their renaming of Monkeypox to 'Mpox'.
> The reason that it was called Monkeypox in the first place is because it was first discovered in animals, including monkeys, in Africa, thus Monkeypox. The fact that people seem to think that because it was discovered in Africa will be stigmatizing to Africans is ludicrous. I do t think anyone thought that until now.
> 
> 
> ...


Why do they think people would associate "monkeypox" with Africans?


----------



## Save the Loli (Nov 28, 2022)

Yttrium said:


> In an effort to "avoid discriminating against Africans" the WHO is announcing their renaming of Monkeypox to 'Mpox'.
> The reason that it was called Monkeypox in the first place is because it was first discovered in animals, including monkeys, in Africa, thus Monkeypox. The fact that people seem to think that because it was discovered in Africa will be stigmatizing to Africans is ludicrous. I do t think anyone thought that until now.
> 
> 
> ...


Muh pox


----------



## Sparkling Yuzu (Nov 28, 2022)

Save the Loli said:


> Muh pox


Muh (dick) pox.


----------



## TVBForever (Nov 29, 2022)

Sparkling Yuzu said:


> Muh (dick) pox.


Muh [dick] pox [is hard].


----------



## pikachudidnothingwrong (Nov 30, 2022)

I still like pridepox. Especially since we see it was a near 100% product of "pride" culture.


----------



## Urbicide_if (Nov 30, 2022)

I thought it was already renamed Schlong Covid? I guess they're denying the democratic process in which Tucker Carlson's audience elected a name. Shame to see WHO joining the anti democratic voter fraud conspiracy,


----------

